# http://www.3d-blurayrental.com/



## insman1132

Anybody doing business with, or have past experience with:

http://www.3d-blurayrental.com/ 


As they are going to have my credit card on file, I really would like some history with them by others.


Anybody know them?


----------



## plew

I just returned two movies yesterday. I have avatar ordered. I'll let you know what happens.


I also use netflix and have had broken discs sent to me. I'm weary about shipping back using the Postal Service. I fedex back to them. I do not want to be liable for a broken disc. See FAQ. They ship out with self addressed stamped envelopes just like netflix.


----------



## thefloater24

I've never heard of them. Their prices are reasonable considering they pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## audiopho

This is great!

It's exactly what I've been waiting for.

It takes Paypal, btw which to me is much safer.

Just rented the How to Train Your Dragon since I've read good 3d review about this movie and it's not available for purchase anywhere.


----------



## dojoman

Anyone know what city are they located? Their FAQ page shows Northern California. I'm definitely interested now if they're like one city away from my home. It will take 1 day to get my movies.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/20159117
> 
> 
> Anyone know what city are they located? Their FAQ page shows Northern California. I'm definitely interested now if they're like one city away from my home. It will take 1 day to get my movies.



I'd assume Bay area.


----------



## bandit7319

I like the idea but those prices are higher than Renting it on Time Warner. Also did you see Avatar? $30 to rent? Plus $120? Jeez. i mean I understand the need for it but a $30 rental, screw that lol


----------



## plew

They are in Santa Clara.


You are charged $120 and refunded $90 when returned.


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plew* /forum/post/20159955
> 
> 
> They are in Santa Clara.
> 
> 
> You are charged $120 and refunded $90 when returned.



I wonder if I can pick up the movie person.


----------



## plew

email them. they are very responsive.


----------



## lostonceagain

Looks like someone who decided to rent out their 3d collection. I've got a feeling the site won't last too long once the studio lawyers find out about it. Believe me, I hope I'm wrong because this would be awesome.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody doing business with, or have past experience with:
> 
> http://www.3d-blurayrental.com/
> 
> 
> As they are going to have my credit card on file, I really would like some history with them by others.
> 
> 
> Anybody know them?



It's kind of funny but you can buy the movies for less then they're charging up front and then turn around and sell them on Ebay, Craigslist or Amazon after you watched it so you could get your money back. With the exception of Avatar 3D and pre-release Tron, all my 3D movies are used but they looked brand new and were shrink wrapped and were almost 1/2 the price of new (except for Step Up 3D, that one I only save a few bucks).


Right now I'm almost regretting buying these as I only watched some once or partial (including Avatar 3D). If I had a choice, I'd prefer to rent them. I'm not into collecting movies like I once was. I'd rather have digital copies now, or watch it once.


----------



## bachuka

I've rented 5 movies from them and have been very satisfied with their service. Quick delivery...I've been getting them in about 1-2 days after they said they shipped it. It's kind of nice since I'm in Silicon Valley. As for mailing it back, the mailing address is in Santa Clara, CA and I've just been using the pre-paid envelope they included and have not had any issues.


They refund the money right away too once they get the movie back. I think since they use Paypal, they do not have access to your credit card info. I have not called Paypal to verify but I'm sure you can call Paypal and they will give you the answer. Paypal has a refund policy and I've used it in the past with ebay transactions...the other parties credit card information was never visible to me.


----------



## bravia3D

Looks like a very cheap made site that's not even legal. Like someone said (I'm gonna rent 3D movies to make cash) threw a quick site together and started. I have a feeling the site don't have permission to rent those movies and what the person is doing is illegal. Once the studio lawyers find it, that guys gone. Wonder how many others they will come after.


----------



## nickels55

Well, I emailed them this question:


> Quote:
> I have one not in the FAQ - is this legal? It seems to me what you are doing isn't at all legal... but what do I know. I love the idea though!



And they replied:


> Quote:
> Thank you for your concern. Our business is very much legal and hopefully solving for a small niche of customers – who much like ourselves, are 3D enthusiasts.


----------



## plew

I returned two movies and was credited same day. Paypal.


----------



## msgohan

Worth keeping in mind, from PayPal's FAQ:



> Quote:
> If you paid using a credit card, the money is refunded to that credit card. Depending on the company that issued your credit card, it might take up to 30 days for your refund to appear on your credit card statement.
> 
> 
> If you paid using your bank account or PayPal account balance, the money is refunded to your PayPal account.
> 
> 
> If you paid using a combination of a credit card and another payment method, the amount paid with a credit card is refunded to that credit card. The remaining amount is refunded to your PayPal account.



I ended up with overdraft fees last year because I was under the impression refunds go back to the bank account.


----------



## bravia3D

Though they claim it's legal, I honestly wonder if they have a license to do this? I would think a site renting 3D blu-rays would be much more professional looking.


----------



## Run4two

I don't know. They seem to be treating customers right, and they are filling a void in the market. I hope BB, Netflix, or better yet Redbox or other kiosks go this way!


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/20162798
> 
> 
> Looks like a very cheap made site that's not even legal. Like someone said (I'm gonna rent 3D movies to make cash) threw a quick site together and started. I have a feeling the site don't have permission to rent those movies and what the person is doing is illegal. Once the studio lawyers find it, that guys gone. Wonder how many others they will come after.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/20175610
> 
> 
> Though they claim it's legal, I honestly wonder if they have a license to do this? I would think a site renting 3D blu-rays would be much more professional looking.



Perhaps a JD will weigh in as opposed to me and my 15+ years in L.A./Hollywood legal circles but it's not my understanding that a "license" is required to rent movies or that what this guy is doing is "illegal." Rental outlets buy the titles from distributors/studios. It's a distributor-purchaser not licensor-licensee relationship. What "law" are you referring to that you surmise he's violating--copyright? This is not copyright infringement.


I'm not even sure how this guy is making money if he's acquired enough discs to have any kind of copy depth. From the pricing, it looks like most but not all titles have to be "turned" a few times to recoup the purchase price before he even starts to see any gravy.


----------



## bachuka

I agree with Paul that this does not sound illegal. Their customer service is top notch, price seems fair, availabilty is good with fast turnaround, and is someting we've all been asking for. They will continue to have my business. As for their site, I like it....it is easy to use, answers the questions I have...just does what it is suppose to do. If they went all corporate my guess is that it would increase the price. Not a trade off I'd like to see.


----------



## BishopLord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bravia3D*
Though they claim it's legal, I honestly wonder if they have a license to do this? I would think a site renting 3D blu-rays would be much more professional looking.
I live in NorCal and there are still a lot of independantly owned Asian video stores. This operation sounds like one of these and they finally expanded online. Hell, Netflix was started by one guy back in the late 90's after he was charged late fees when he returned a movie and who knows how those little red boxes ended up on every corner and supermarket. Point being, if it was an independant video operation that is trying to expand online with 3D movies, he's more than likely licensed to do so. I'm surprised there aren't more people doing this. I should get a loan and start one, LOL.


----------



## samalmoe

just ordered pirana from him. hope its not toooo bad


----------



## bravia3D

Oh, well sorry then guys. I been in Japan over 10 years and so used to the laws here that I forget what's legal in the US.


Here in Japan that would be a BIG no, no. I guess over there it's alright?


So let me get this right, anyone can basically rent out movies if you buy them from distributors/studios?!

If that is correct, why aren't there more 3D movie rental sites? Seems easy enough, and seems like there really is a market for it. Heck, if I was now in the USA I would jump on it.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/20179818
> 
> 
> Oh, well sorry then guys. I been in Japan over 10 years and so used to the laws here that I forget what's legal in the US.
> 
> 
> Here in Japan that would be a BIG no, no. I guess over there it's alright?



Briefly, what law(s) would this be violative of in Japan?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/20179818
> 
> 
> So let me get this right, anyone can basically rent out movies if you buy them from distributors/studios?!



Not just anyone can set up an account with a studio's home video department to get product. The studio is going to want to know that you're legit and, more importantly, credit-worthy and generate sufficient rental/sales volume. But yes, "anyone" can buy BDs or DVDs and then turn around and rent them. This is the case if it's an individual or small group as I suspect with this site all the way "up" to what redbox parent Coinstar did when some studios imposed a 28-day embargo on making new releases available to redbox in an attempt to protect sellthrough: redbox sent employees to retailers to buy embargoed DVDs to stock their kiosks. There just has to be a market to compel folks' interest in something they can't get elsewhere and, as this thread evinces, there clearly is for 3D BD rental.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/20179818
> 
> 
> If that is correct, why aren't there more 3D movie rental sites? Seems easy enough, and seems like there really is a market for it. Heck, if I was now in the USA I would jump on it.



Money. Again, these folks had to buy a not insignificant number of discs in order to satisfy the rental needs of a growing 3D BD rental population that is rife for exploitation. This site is currently the only game in town I know of. There's not one post in this (or the Blu-ray.com) thread about this site yet complaining about being told that a disc someone wants to rent is not in stock. Think about that.


----------



## advocate2

I just received FIFA 2010. I had not wanted to purchase this, so the rental idea is great. Let's see how long it takes to get the credit back to my paypal account. If all goes well I will rent more from them.


FWIW, the 3D video quality on FIFA 2010 was better than the 3D broadcast quality last summer on Directv.


----------



## plew

I had to wait a couple of weeks for Avatar. They charged my account otherwise spot is lost. I think they may only have 1 or 2 copies.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plew* /forum/post/20188996
> 
> 
> I had to wait a couple of weeks for Avatar. They charged my account otherwise spot is lost. I think they may only have 1 or 2 copies.



I have not had that experience. I'm up to about 8 rentals from them, and I've only had to wait once and it was about 5 days. Hope that was a one off for a hot title. Heck, compared to Netflix and Blockbuster, I've had to wait 1+ month before so pretty cool for a smaller operation in my opinion.


----------



## Roussi

I rented it (Avatar) immediately when the site was mentioned in a 3d rentals thread ((Netlfix? less than two weeks ago), and they sent it the same or next day. Returned last week, refunded, good service. Ordered next one.


----------



## ColdZero

I just rented a disk from them a few minutes ago, I'll post on my experience once I have it.


----------



## insman1132

I am now at 4 rentals with them and no problems. I, too, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/20219584
> 
> 
> I am now at 4 rentals with them and no problems. I, too, will keep everyone posted.



Nice, I'm up to about 10 rentals and all is good on my end too. No hiccups yet.


----------



## millertime50

good to hear it is all good renting from this guy.. i have been wanting to rent a few...


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/20181156
> 
> 
> There's not one post in this (or the Blu-ray.com) thread about this site yet complaining about being told that a disc someone wants to rent is not in stock. Think about that.



Ironically, I am going to be first: Was informed Sunday that Lang Lang's _Live From Vienna_ was not available. One can either ask for a refund and receive word of when the title is back in stock -or- maintain the PayPal charge so as to retain one's place on the 10-15 day wait list for the title.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/20242156
> 
> 
> Ironically, I am going to be first: Was informed Sunday that Lang Lang's _Live From Vienna_ was not available. One can either ask for a refund and receive word of when the title is back in stock -or- maintain the PayPal charge so as to retain one's place on the 10-15 day wait list for the title.



Thanks for sharing. I had to wait twice. I opted to stay on the wait list and they sent it out pretty quickly. Dont remember the exact wait time though. I did notice that they recently posted a guarantee that the wait will not be longer than 20 days or you will get a $2.50 credit.


----------



## plew

I had to wait for Avatar and Lang Lang. I'm still waiting for Mind Benders. I currently have Lang Lang, will be returning Monday.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bachuka* 
Thanks for sharing. I had to wait twice. I opted to stay on the wait list and they sent it out pretty quickly. Dont remember the exact wait time though. I did notice that they recently posted a guarantee that the wait will not be longer than 20 days or you will get a $2.50 credit.
You're welcome.


Personally, I'd like to see a couple of days shaved off that timeframe after which you get a small credit such that it's more commensurate with the 14-day standard rental term before you're charged a day rate. Maybe 16 days.


----------



## bachuka

At least they are trying to do something for customers....I've never had Netflix or Blockbuster offer me anything on long or very long waits.


----------



## Paul.R.S

I have less Bbuster experience but as a seven-year Netflixer I'd surmise you simply haven't called them much. I literally couldn't count the number of times that I've been sent a courtesy additional rental; before I've even finished my _spiel_ about whatever, I hear clickety clacking on a keyboard . . . I stop talking . . . and the response is often, 'I've taken care of sending you an extra rental . . .' Granted it's not always been length of wait time I'm complaining/calling about, but that has been the case on several occasions. And if the rep doesn't offer, ask.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul.R.S* /forum/post/20247024
> 
> 
> I have less Bbuster experience but as a seven-year Netflixer I'd surmise you simply haven't called them much. I literally couldn't count the number of times that I've been sent a courtesy additional rental; before I've even finished my _spiel_ about whatever, I hear clickety clacking on a keyboard . . . I stop talking . . . and the response is often, 'I've taken care of sending you an extra rental . . .' Granted it's not always been length of wait time I'm complaining/calling about, but that has been the case on several occasions. And if the rep doesn't offer, ask.



Thanks for the tip....will try that next time I have a long wait with Netflix or BB.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bachuka* /forum/post/20252353
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip....will try that next time I have a long wait with Netflix or BB.



Just to be clear, I'm lionizing Nf only. Kinda like Shep Proudfoot, I can't vouch for Bbusted.


----------



## insman1132

Two good things to report, thus far:


I am using a regular charge card, not PayPal, and my credits are showing up fine when I return the disc. I also get an email advising that the credit to my card has been posted.


I, too, received an email about a delay in getting a disc to me. Then about 3 days later I got another email that the disc had been shipped. Much shorter delay than I had anticipated.


In any case, my relationship with this renter remains very satisfactory to date.


----------



## bachuka

Put in an order for Tron today and they shipped out the movie same day. Nice thing was that I noticed there is no longer a deposit requirement. You just have to pay for cost of the rental and no longer the full cost of the movie and get a refund when you return it. Nice










My guess now is that they will have your credit card on file to charge for late fees and movies not returned, etc. Ok by me.


----------



## LVNeptune

Just FYI, this is HIGHLY illegal. All games/movies/audio are not allowed to be "rented" out without proper licensing. Basically you must contact them and they charge you a fee per disc you rent out. That's how it ALWAYS has worked.


This site will get shut down, the excuse for the little mom and pop stores that do the same thing, unfortunately the law applies there as well.


The reason no companies are renting out 3D bluray discs is because the studios do NOT want them rented out.


If they did, Netflix, etc would be all over that










What laws are being violated as someone keeps posting? Not quite sure however it is against the EULA when you purchase the disc you will not rent it out, so at the very least you are violating the End-User License Agreement.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20274610
> 
> 
> Just FYI, this is HIGHLY illegal. All games/movies/audio are not allowed to be "rented" out without proper licensing. Basically you must contact them and they charge you a fee per disc you rent out. That's how it ALWAYS has worked.
> 
> 
> This site will get shut down, the excuse for the little mom and pop stores that do the same thing, unfortunately the law applies there as well.
> 
> 
> The reason no companies are renting out 3D bluray discs is because the studios do NOT want them rented out.
> 
> 
> If they did, Netflix, etc would be all over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws are being violated as someone keeps posting? Not quite sure however it is against the EULA when you purchase the disc you will not rent it out, so at the very least you are violating the End-User License Agreement.



It sounds like you are stating an opinion. I disagree with your opinion. Do you have facts/urls that state that this type of business is illegal? They claim to have all the legal licenses required to do business in their FAQ and I believe them. I've quickly looked at the copyright laws and do not see how they are in violation. Do you have something you can point to that would contradict that? EULA only applies to software and not movies from what I know.


----------



## advocate2

There are too many independent movie rental stores around for this to be illegal and easily subject to attack. Those stores are not going the way of the dinosaur because of illegality, but rather because of fundamental changes in the marketplace. Do you really believe that if one of the independent stores carried a 3D disc that it would somehow be illegal while 2d rental is legal?


Please don't confuse selling illegal copies with renting legal discs.


Kindly cite to any statutes you believe hold that the independent renting of a disc to be illegal.


----------



## ambesolman

It's nice to see some body finally doing this. I remember a few months ago when i was at blockbuster and asked if they rented 3d movies. The guy's response was, "i don't think there are any out yet." You jackass! You work in a video store! I just don't get the differences in the rental fees. $5, $8, $10 and $30 to rent avatar? I know it won't be released to the masses til next year but if I'm spending $30 on avatar I'm keeping it. The others are a decent deal but some of these I can rent on the Playstation for $6. I know, I know, bluray quality vs compressed downloads. Believe me I agree but it's still a rental and it's still 3d with surround sound, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## LVNeptune

Whether they have the licenses or not is disputable...I doubt a small company like that can do it while a multi-million dollar company such as Netflix can not.

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investig...pr/anti-piracy 


"Warning: The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal. Criminal copyright infringement, including infringement without monetary gain, is investigated by the FBI and is punishable by up to five years in federal prison and a fine of $250,000."


This is unauthorized distribution...


You can not buy a movie and re-rent it for profit, you need to pay royalties, royalties is what puts all the licenses, etc., on hold especially while they decide how much to charge for 3D content since it is still fairly new.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20279502
> 
> 
> Whether they have the licenses or not is disputable...I doubt a small company like that can do it while a multi-million dollar company such as Netflix can not.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investig...pr/anti-piracy
> 
> 
> "Warning: The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal. Criminal copyright infringement, including infringement without monetary gain, is investigated by the FBI and is punishable by up to five years in federal prison and a fine of $250,000."
> 
> 
> This is unauthorized distribution...
> 
> 
> You can not buy a movie and re-rent it for profit, you need to pay royalties, royalties is what puts all the licenses, etc., on hold especially while they decide how much to charge for 3D content since it is still fairly new.



Appreciate you posting that but I still disagree with your interpretation of this law. This warning applies to "anti-piracy" which is not the case here. They are talking about distributing pirated copies. End of the day, unless a copyright lawyer chimes in, we'll probably have to agree to disagree. I'd be more convinced if you pulled something from the copyright law that says this type of business is illegal. They will still have my business


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/20278050
> 
> 
> Please don't confuse selling illegal copies with renting legal discs.



Exactly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20274610
> 
> 
> The reason no companies are renting out 3D bluray discs is because the studios do NOT want them rented out.
> 
> 
> If they did, Netflix, etc would be all over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws are being violated as someone keeps posting? Not quite sure however it is against the EULA when you purchase the disc you will not rent it out, so at the very least you are violating the End-User License Agreement.



I disagree with your speculative conclusions about Netflix' reasons for not renting 3D BD. I think the reason Nf is not renting 3D BD is because they're waiting for demand/market penetration to grow before they start renting something that has the potential to confuse some subscribers. They will also likely and unfortunately want to charge more for "3D Blu-ray access."







This is the same company that stopped renting HD DVD too early IMO. There's also Reed Hastings' (IMO eyebrow-raising) comment last December: '98% of management is focused on streaming and 2% is focused on DVD.'


And as pointed out by another member, a EULA is involved with licensed product such as computer software wherein it is contemplated that the product is used on a restricted number of computers. It's a different paradigm with music and movie packaged media. If there was a EULA associated with DVDs and BDs, we'd have to agree to it before we were granted access to the content on the disc.



Got Lang Lang _Live in Vienna_ within the projected timeframe.


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20279502
> 
> 
> Whether they have the licenses or not is disputable...I doubt a small company like that can do it while a multi-million dollar company such as Netflix can not.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investig...pr/anti-piracy
> 
> 
> "Warning: The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal. Criminal copyright infringement, including infringement without monetary gain, is investigated by the FBI and is punishable by up to five years in federal prison and a fine of $250,000."
> 
> 
> This is unauthorized distribution...
> 
> 
> You can not buy a movie and re-rent it for profit, you need to pay royalties, royalties is what puts all the licenses, etc., on hold especially while they decide how much to charge for 3D content since it is still fairly new.



i agree with you... if they are not selling Avatra 3D.. i do not see them letting this small time guy renting it.. Panasonic bought the rights to it tell 2012.. he would have to of payed Panasonic for the rights to rent it and i would bet he has never told them he is renting it out.. he is doing it.. but is it legal.. i bet not.. i also bet if someone turned this guy in to the right place it would not be up for rent for long...

but... i sure wish they would get the ball rolling where you can run down town and rent all the 3D movies out..


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20279502
> 
> 
> Whether they have the licenses or not is disputable...I doubt a small company like that can do it while a multi-million dollar company such as Netflix can not.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investig...pr/anti-piracy
> 
> 
> "Warning: The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal. Criminal copyright infringement, including infringement without monetary gain, is investigated by the FBI and is punishable by up to five years in federal prison and a fine of $250,000."
> 
> 
> This is unauthorized distribution...
> 
> 
> You can not buy a movie and re-rent it for profit, you need to pay royalties, royalties is what puts all the licenses, etc., on hold especially while they decide how much to charge for 3D content since it is still fairly new.



IANAL, but after perusing the web for a while and digging through the Motion Picture Licensing Corporation (MPLC) website, it appears, in the US at least, that it is perfectly legal to rent out your (legally obtained) DVDs and BDs, as long as the intent is for private home use only. If the renter does a public exhibition and you didn't know it, only the renter can be held accountable. If you knew they were renting for public exhibition, then you are in trouble...


That's why Redbox could legally buy DVDs in bulk from a retailer or distributors when the direct studio distribution was cut off during their "negotiations". The studios tried to strong arm the distributors, telling them to not sell to Redbox or else they would lose the ability to get any movies from the studios - the studios did not try to take Redbox to court for renting movies without a license, because no such requirement exists.


The FBI warning is a little strongly worded, and does not define "unauthorized distribution", hence you might think it applies to renting you personal copy to someone else for home use. It appears it does not apply, and that you do not need their authorization to rent movies out, but the studios aren't going to explicitly say that, are they?


"The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal, but you are legally entitled to rent or lend this work for private home use."


Yeah, don't see them wanting to clarify that.


Again, IANAL, but that is how I see things. If you can provide a link to substantiate your claim that "You can not buy a movie and re-rent it for profit, you need to pay royalties" then that would be appreciated, because I'm not finding anything.


shinksma


----------



## Cal1981

Hmm... I just took a look at this site and am a bit confused. Earlier posts in this thread indicated that the rentals were $30? What I see is most of the rentals are listed at $8. What I don't see, however, is a definitive, clearly written explanation of any "collateral" deposits that are then refunded when a disc is returned. One post said something about a $30 rental and a $90 additional deposit. I am also a bit concerned about one particular Q&A in the site's FAQs:
_Q: Are your company legally compliant?

A: Yes, we have all the required licenses to conduct a lawful business in the US_


I'm not sure that this response adequately addresses the question of product licensing. It may only involve certain local business and/or incorporation regulations. If anyone can clarify these issues, it would be appreciated.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20280379
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just took a look at this site and am a bit confused. Earlier posts in this thread indicated that the rentals were $30? What I see is most of the rentals are listed at $8. What I don't see, however, is a definitive, clearly written explanation of any "collateral" deposits that are then refunded when a disc is returned. One post said something about a $30 rental and a $90 additional deposit. I am also a bit concerned about one particular Q&A in the site's FAQs:
> _Q: Are your company legally compliant?
> 
> A: Yes, we have all the required licenses to conduct a lawful business in the US_
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that this response adequately addresses the question of product licensing. It may only involve certain local business and/or incorporation regulations. If anyone can clarify these issues, it would be appreciated.



They use to have a deposit requirement but have recently changed their policy to no longer require it. You just pay for the rental now. The $30 rental comment was just for Avatar. Most of the movies are at $8 rental. I would strongly recommend you rent from them. Would like to see this community support this business so they can keep providing this needed service.


As for the license comment, most of us believe this company is abiding by the law. There has not been any valid proof by any members that prove otherwise besides some speculation....in my opinion


----------



## bachuka

Shinksma, great research! Much needed. Wish I was that articulate with my response







End of the day, whether you think this company is legal or not, you as the customer of this business are 100% safe. A good example is when they use to sell DVD copy software retail and then later pulled them off the shelves. I bought a copy and so did many and none of the customers were ever charged with anything....period! I still believe this company is within the parameters of the law.


----------



## Gregor

I highly recommend this service. I have rented several disks from them and they have been very professional and very responsive. They provide a difficult to obtain product at a very fair price. They have a personal touch and communication that as refreshing as it is rare. In terms of legality - I will leave that up to them to determine – their liability not mine - but I strongly support their efforts.


I suspect they dropped the prepay/refund because of push back from paypal on all of the refunds. I think a refundable one-time membership charge might work. Say $100 to join (and serve as security for returning disks), that is refundable (once) if you decide to "resign" and not rent any more disks. Better than having multiple payment/refund cycles, and it might also provide capital for obtaining additional content. I'd join! They could even grandfather in their current frequent renters.


----------



## W Rabbit

I had some experience with the way they used to do VHS rentals. When you purchased a rental movie from the disty it was always a higher price than the retail version. You where not allowed to rent the retail version and also the covers where slightly different.


Now I am not saying that people didn't buy 1-2 rental versions an then a lot more retail and then rent them too. But this was a breech of the contract between them and your company.


All of which was a civil issue.


In regards to legal. Thats the grey part. It could be a breech of copyright. As the retail disc is sold to you as an individual not a business entity. Thus being sold to you under license as stated in the warning both from the movie studio and FBI. Re distribution of the movie wether original disc or copy is a breech of this.


It will depend on which state they choose to push it in. Because some state laws are so old that they where not written with the digital age mind. Then it is a case of how you interpret the law and this.


Would they win in court who knows. Either way they would bleed you dry of funds just defending it.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gregor

How about selling a movie it to you for $50 with a guarantee that they will buy it back from you within two weeks for $42. Or is selling a used DVD illegal?


BTW - I thought this was AVS Forum not LegalZoom.com. All I know is that thanks to this service I have been able to actually watch some movies using my new 3D projector


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor* /forum/post/20285123
> 
> 
> BTW - I thought this was AVS Forum not LegalZoom.com.



LOL. Exactly.


There's a lotta confusion on some folks' part herein about copyright infringement (which contemplates the work itself/the content not the packaged media format on which it is stored), underlying picture ownership rights versus a limited distribution license and the supposed license governing the purchase of a DVD/BD (there isn't one). It would be nice if we could table the paralegal discussion and return it to--shock!--the movies.


Looking forward to Lang Lang tonight. Had a fun time with _Bolt_ last week, especially the guinea pig (?) in the ball. I think I may eventually grow tired of animated pics starring talking animals though. Maybe _Space Station_ next.


----------



## blee0120

Good service, I use it a lot.


----------



## Metric

they are original discs right? not some crappy blank disc copy?


----------



## Av8tr

I too, have been very happy with it, although I just started. I simply ordered all the 3d movies that I don't have, and they emailed back saying there would be a delay on some of them, but no more than 20 days. I've already received 2 and sent them back.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metric* /forum/post/20305369
> 
> 
> they are original discs right? not some crappy blank disc copy?



Yup, original 3D disc. Not copies....noticed Megamind is up there today. They get these things fast....just put in an order


----------



## audiopho

Two weeks ago I got the Monster House for free (rental) simply because they could not fulfill the promise of mailing the HTTYD on time.

Now the HTTYD is in the mail...This is supposed to be the 3d show case piece that I've been waiting for.

I was a bit disappointed with the MH which was not that great, 3d wise.


----------



## advocate2

They are taking pre-orders today for Gulliver's Travels 3D which releases on Tuesday.


I already put my name in for one.


----------



## insman1132

Just an update. I am at several rentals and still very happy with their service and their communications. Also please that they have dropped the charge then refund system to just a plain rental fee.


As to legalities?? Don't know. Not a lawyer. However I do ask, would Paypal be involved if it had any slight reason to think anything not legal might be going on, or even questioned later?


----------



## bachuka

I 2nd that I'm still a very happy customer. Too many to count now on how many I've rented from them







. Thanks for the post on Gulliver's Travel taking pre-orders, just put an order for one.


----------



## midnightman

One quick question: when you use PayPal to rent their movies, do they have your authorization to charge your PayPal account whenever they need (for late fee)?


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/20350996
> 
> 
> One quick question: when you use PayPal to rent their movies, do they have your authorization to charge your PayPal account whenever they need (for late fee)?



They probably have some payment system setup with Paypal that will allow them to charge a customer in the future if they violate the renter's agreement. I have not had a problem with that nor have I read anyone else either. I'm pretty sure someone would have posted if they charged for something they should not have. For me, it's like renting from your neiborhood blockbuster or other rental store, if you dont return a movie in time or something like that, they will charge you for it.


----------



## insman1132

And I still remain very satisfied, thus far. Good communications between the renter and the company. You get an email when they mail your disc. Then you get an email when they receive your returned disc.


----------



## audiopho

So far so good.

yeah there are some long delays (waiting) on certain popular movies but otherwise it remains very satisfactory for me.


----------



## gamermwm

So glad to hear there's no more deposit required









Just ordered my first bc of this and the good feedback


Also I was wondering how they send it...


Just a white slip cover inside an envelope like Netflix?


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamermwm* /forum/post/20359465
> 
> 
> So glad to hear there's no more deposit required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my first bc of this and the good feedback
> 
> 
> Also I was wondering how they send it...
> 
> 
> Just a white slip cover inside an envelope like Netflix?



Cool, I'm sure you'll be please with their service. They have mailers that look more like Blockbuster's version but in essence the same thing. One mailer for the shipping and return.


----------



## go_lobos

Too expensive. Id rater pay 3-4x more and have the movie forever. Just my 2 cents


----------



## old corps

Just rented my 1st movie from 'em--Space Station. Hopefully it'll be a positive experience!


Ed


----------



## go_lobos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20361164
> 
> 
> Just rented my 1st movie from 'em--Space Station. Hopefully it'll be a positive experience!
> 
> 
> Ed



I woulda sold you my copy for $8.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_lobos* /forum/post/20362758
> 
> 
> I woulda sold you my copy for $8.



NOW ya tell me.................
























Ed


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor* /forum/post/20285123
> 
> 
> BTW - I thought this was AVS Forum not LegalZoom.com. All I know is that thanks to this service I have been able to actually watch some movies using my new 3D projector



The point being if there was anything illegal, AVS would not allow this discussion on the forum.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_lobos* /forum/post/20362758
> 
> 
> I woulda sold you my copy for $8.



If anyone is interested in selling any of their 3D movies PM me


----------



## sigmaace01

I ordered Tron & the 3D Tahiti title, but both are out.










I love the idea because I'm not a movie collector. I rarely watch a disc twice.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigmaace01* /forum/post/20378542
> 
> 
> I ordered Tron & the 3D Tahiti title, but both are out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea because I'm not a movie collector. I rarely watch a disc twice.



Cool, I'm pretty much the same way....I watch most movies just once. These guys are pretty good with their estimates, I havent had to wait that long when they said short wait. Hope you get them soon.


----------



## advocate2

They had the Green Hornet up for pre-order yesterday and I'm on the list.


I agree with others. Very seldom do I watch a disk twice unless it is a absolutely top notch flik. Renting makes more sense than spending $25.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/20380848
> 
> 
> They had the Green Hornet up for pre-order yesterday and I'm on the list.
> 
> 
> I agree with others. Very seldom do I watch a disk twice unless it is a absolutely top notch flik. Renting makes more sense than spending $25.



Most people do.

That's why Netflix is doing so well.

Just completed and returning Avatar and Lang Lang.

Imax: Hubble is in transit.

Megamind is waiting and waiting.

Is Tron worth watching in 3d?


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20382002
> 
> 
> Most people do.
> 
> That's why Netflix is doing so well.
> 
> Just completed and returning Avatar and Lang Lang.
> 
> Imax: Hubble is in transit.
> 
> Megamind is waiting and waiting.
> 
> Is Tron worth watching in 3d?



No, for everyone else

But "yes" for you since you even watched a piano concert in 3D


----------



## Paul.R.S

If at least the 3D quality of the _Tron_ 3D BD is even a shadow of how impressive the 3D was theatrically, it's worth a spin.


And that Lang Lang disc is very good. The concert at the Musikverein is not in 3D. He performs excerpts of the concert pieces at the (empty) Berghain nightclub--which from what I understand is a real hot spot in Berlin--before 3D cameras. Some excellent coverage of him at the piano throughout.


----------



## bachuka

I think you should get Tron 3D. I saw it at the theater and at home in 3D blu-ray. I think the home experience was much better from a 3D perspective. I think the passive glasses they use at the theater is far inferior to 3D technology at home. It's definitely not a "pop-out" 3D experience but the depth is there and I liked it...I'm sure others would argue otherwise.


----------



## advocate2

I just went to the Website and it has been redesigned and expanded.


You can register as a member.


I've rented 4 titles from them so far and each experience was perfect.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/20414753
> 
> 
> I just went to the Website and it has been redesigned and expanded.
> 
> 
> You can register as a member.
> 
> 
> I've rented 4 titles from them so far and each experience was perfect.



Yes, I noticed their new website as well and like it. Much better functionality. Search is better and you can now sort by new releases, coming soon, etc. They even have a sale & promotion category where movies go on sale as low as $3.50 per rental....nice







Now I'll give that magic forest title a shot. And to top it off, my rental experience with them is still top notch.


----------



## Greg Haynes

I find it funny that in their FAQ they talk about customer testimonials and they link this thread on their site.


Question #12:

Is there a place I can go to see customer feedback?


Answer:

Yes, please go here to see what experience customers have had with us. Please feel free to participate in the feedback.


----------



## audiopho

It looks like Paypal has been removed as one of the payment methods.

I was told they switch to a new company (Intuit) that handles the payment from now on.

And you have to be registered member to rent movies as well.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20423191
> 
> 
> It looks like Paypal has been removed as one of the payment methods.
> 
> I was told they switch to a new company (Intuit) that handles the payment from now on.
> 
> And you have to be registered member to rent movies as well.



I dont think you have to register to rent. I was able to rent as a guest. I think you only have to register if you want to keep track of your rental history and store you customer info for quicker transactions.


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20423191
> 
> 
> It looks like Paypal has been removed as one of the payment methods.
> 
> I was told they switch to a new company (Intuit) that handles the payment from now on.
> 
> And you have to be registered member to rent movies as well.



Can anyone confirm they removed PayPal payment option? If so, I'm done with them


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/20434581
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm they removed PayPal payment option? If so, I'm done with them



Yes, no more Paypal option. I did notice that their new site is powered by "ProStores" which is an eBay company. You can see that at the bottom of the website. Paypal is also an eBay company. Not sure why they removed Paypal but for me, the security is still there since its affliated with eBay. My guess is that Paypal fees were costly.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bachuka* /forum/post/20434706
> 
> 
> Not sure why they removed Paypal but for me, the security is still there since its affliated with eBay. My guess is that Paypal fees were costly.



PayPal is costly, and also has certain policies which allow buyers to tie up your money with questionable or fraudulent claims. Also it requires tracking and delivery confirmation to avoid those fraudulent claims, which is also costly.


----------



## audiopho

Prostores is an Intuit company, not eBay, or both?


----------



## midnightman

What are the available payment methods now?


I believe they couldn't charge late fee to PayPal account, that's why


----------



## bachuka

ProStores is an eBay company...Intuit is probably their merchant provider on their backend that works with ProStores. Either way, both are big reputable companies so I'm not worried.


They now take Visa, Mastercard, Discover, and AMEX.


If what RDgrimes says is true, I dont blame them for switching from Paypal. I think Paypal are good for small businesses but if you grow, it probably does not make sense to use them. Netflix, Amazon, and other big e-commerce companies dont use them for a reason


----------



## audiopho

I think they should keep Paypal as one of the options.

Some consumers do not like the idea of exposing the c/c info.

They may end up losing a few customers this way.

I do hope they'll change their mind.


----------



## midnightman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20437861
> 
> 
> I think they should keep Paypal as one of the options.
> 
> Some consumers do not like the idea of exposing the c/c info.
> 
> They may end up losing a few customers this way.
> 
> I do hope they'll change their mind.



Exactly! Specially after what happened to PSN.


They came up with a bright idea about 3D movies, then immediately made a mistake.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/20437898
> 
> 
> Exactly! Specially after what happened to PSN.
> 
> 
> They came up with a bright idea about 3D movies, then immediately made a mistake.



+2!


I was so glad to have found them for 3D Bluray rentals but I'm VERY sorry to hear they have dropped the paypal option! I've had cc info compromised through Monoprice a year or so ago (they went out of their way to make things right) and now with Sony!







I've only rented one movie from them and all went well but that may be my last.










Ed


----------



## bachuka

I think it's a little unfair to blame these guys for other companies short-comings on security. Unfortunately, that happens to some companies from time to time and it's the unfortunate reality about the internet. I looked into Intuit which seems to be their payments provider now based off your guys messages and have not seen any security breaches with this company. They are a $3.5 Billion dollar company that's been around since the early 80's. Who is to say that Paypal could not be compromised?


3D-blurayrental has been treating their customers well and I'm sure they have a good reason to drop Paypal. I think it's unfortunate if customers stop supporting them because of "no paypal", I'll remain a customer for sure unless they all of a sudden have poor service....which I have not heard anyone complain about.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bachuka* /forum/post/20446330
> 
> 
> I think it's a little unfair to blame these guys for other companies short-comings on security. Unfortunately, that happens to some companies from time to time and it's the unfortunate reality about the internet. I looked into Intuit which seems to be their payments provider now based off your guys messages and have not seen any security breaches with this company. They are a $3.5 Billion dollar company that's been around since the early 80's. Who is to say that Paypal could not be compromised?
> 
> 
> 3D-blurayrental has been treating their customers well and I'm sure they have a good reason to drop Paypal. I think it's unfortunate if customers stop supporting them because of "no paypal", I'll remain a customer for sure unless they all of a sudden have poor service....which I have not heard anyone complain about.



I 2nd.

Companies (big or small) do what they need to do in order to survive and compete.

This case it is no difference and i do hope it'll stick around long enough before 3d hit mainstream.


----------



## blee0120

I love this site, wish I knew about it in December when I got my 3D projector. Now I have all these 3D titles that I paid $25-35 for when I could have just rented them. Maybe ill stop being lazy and put them up for sale


----------



## go_lobos

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blee0120* 
I love this site, wish I knew about it in December when I got my 3D projector. Now I have all these 3D titles that I paid $25-35 for when I could have just rented them. Maybe ill stop being lazy and put them up for sale
What cha got, maybe we can make a deal or trade.


----------



## blee0120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *go_lobos*
What cha got, maybe we can make a deal or trade.
I'll pm you when I get home


----------



## insman1132

I have used just a regular credit card since I started renting from them. No problems at all. Can't see a reason to use Paypal?


----------



## rjhythloday

This is interesting I'll definitely check it out. Just so everyone knows netflix has step up 3d, and hubble. I'd never buy step up but am interested and hope nf will be expanding their 3d catalog.


----------



## blee0120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rjhythloday*
This is interesting I'll definitely check it out. Just so everyone knows netflix has step up 3d, and hubble. I'd never buy step up but am interested and hope nf will be expanding their 3d catalog.
They only have the 2D version


----------



## rjhythloday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120* /forum/post/20474762
> 
> 
> They only have the 2D version



Bummer, looks like your right, it's in the description as 3d, but they don't have the 3d.

http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/IMAX...624#height1557 

http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Step...624#height1210


----------



## ramick

Tried to rent Gulliver's Travels with Visa - quick email receipt.


10 minutes later I got another email from them stating a wait of 8-10 days for Gulliver's Travels with a list of titles available right away - NICE!










Selected 'Ice Age - Dawn of the Dinosaurs 3D Blu-ray', however, it appears that link goes directly to their database.

Another quick email back from them explaining that (they may have fixed it by now). Also instructions on how to get Ice Age from their regular website.


Another order confirmation email and I got an original disk of Ice Age 3D in the mail about 2 days later.


Watched it with no problem, mailed the disk back in the pre-paid envelope.


Very good, fast service and I didn't have to buy Ice Age 3D


----------



## insman1132

Still renting from this company and still very pleased.


----------



## audiopho

Very happy with their customer service, overall.

Only one minor complaint, some of the more popular titles are in some waiting pattern but I guess they do not stock up these titles due to budget issue?


----------



## bachuka

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiopho* 
Very happy with their customer service, overall.

Only one minor complaint, some of the more popular titles are in some waiting pattern but I guess they do not stock up these titles due to budget issue?
I'm still a very happy customer. Yes, true there is a short wait on some titles but they have always made their commitment on timing with me. Not much different than the Netflix and Blockbuster online from my experience.


----------



## go_lobos

At least the prices are finally dropping. Still too expensive for me to justify renting over buying. $20 to rent HTTYD, i just paid $45 to own it on ebay. Worth $25 extra to own it over just renting it for 14 days, for me at least. Paid $8 on ebay for Cloudy, same as it would cost to rent. Just doesn't make economic sense to me, if they made it more affordable i would be all over it.


----------



## insman1132

I have great respect for persons like you, go lobos. If the film is so good that you will be watching it over and over, buying it is the only intelligent option. You are absolutely right! However for many of us our desire to see a film more than twice diminishes greatly and quickly for most films. I have more than 400 regular DVD's in my collection and I can count on one hand the films I have watched more than 1 or 2 times. I would love to have all that I invested in DVD's, now just dust collecting on my shelves, back in my bank account!! Most movies are, at best, a "look or two" and then move on. So renting offers our best "bang for our buck!"


The whole point of this thread, however, is to express to the readers of these boards that it seems, based on readers experiences, that we can trust this source for 3D rental videos. They do what they say they are going to do and they communicate!! That makes them better than 90% of the others selling things over the internet.


I still continue to be happy with these persons and their services, and I have now rented approx 20 videos from them.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/20538611
> 
> 
> I have great respect for persons like you, go lobos. If the film is so good that you will be watching it over and over, buying it is the only intelligent option. You are absolutely right! However for many of us our desire to see a film more than twice diminishes greatly and quickly for most films. I have more than 400 regular DVD's in my collection and I can count on one hand the films I have watched more than 1 or 2 times. I would love to have all that I invested in DVD's, now just dust collecting on my shelves, back in my bank account!! Most movies are, at best, a "look or two" and then move on. So renting offers our best "bang for our buck!"
> 
> 
> The whole point of this thread, however, is to express to the readers of these boards that it seems, based on readers experiences, that we can trust this source for 3D rental videos. They do what they say they are going to do and they communicate!! That makes them better than 90% of the others selling things over the internet.
> 
> 
> I still continue to be happy with these persons and their services, and I have now rented approx 20 videos from them.



Well my DVD collection is no where near as many but I know how you feel.

I way back then started out by buying DVD (time frame 1997-99) until Netlflix was born and that's was a game changer for me. Since then I've purchased a few here and there only when I think the movie itself deems a masterpiece or collection worthiness such as Saving Private Ryan or alike.

I'm now even more careful when making decision buying BR movies since they tend to cost more than their predecessor DVD ones.

Netflix though is vastly improving its BR titles but still no where near its DVD capacity so I end up buying a few BR titles here and there as well.

Now with 3D titles, so far I've purchased only a handful and mostly I'm sticking with 3d BR rental company like this.

Thus far I've easily gone well over 20 or even close to 30 rentals by the end of this week. (I've rented 3 this week alone)

I'm extremely happy with their service as well as their responsiveness or sensitiveness when movies do arrive late or get lost in my pile of junk mail.


----------



## degroof

Just received Polar Express 3D and noticed a small title/bar code label on the disc. This is not good practice - increases vibration levels in the player - bad for the transport. Anyone else have an issue with this? I am tempted to remove the label, but I would like the OK from the rental company.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *degroof* /forum/post/20549995
> 
> 
> Just received Polar Express 3D and noticed a small title/bar code label on the disc. This is not good practice - increases vibration levels in the player - bad for the transport. Anyone else have an issue with this? I am tempted to remove the label, but I would like the OK from the rental company.



I have not had any problems with these labels being on the disc. I've rented quite a few movies from them in total. I think given the size of the label....about 1 inch since I'm looking at a rental now that it should not cause any problems.


----------



## insman1132

Good thing to point out, Degroof. Why not email them and let them know?


Like Bachuka I have not noticed anything as I watch the movies. However if it can possibly damage the transport, it is important that they know.


----------



## degroof

I did e-mail them. They said they have not had any complaints, but that I could remove the label if it bothered me, as long as I returned the disc in the original sleeve so they could track the return. Sounds reasonable i suppose.


----------



## AtDaBeach

Neat service, Ive missed this thread somehow. Need to try them out.


----------



## old corps

I've rented a total of 3 movies from them and evidently they never received the 3rd one back although at this point it's been 10 days since I mailed it back. I'm gonna email them tomorrow (Monday) and see what they want me to do to resolve this. I was thrilled to have found a source for 3D rentals and even decided to continue to rent from them after they dropped the paypal option. I was concerned about this possiblity from the beginning especially since the return address says "3D Bluray Rental" so everyone knows what's inside. More of a temptation to a thief in my opinion than a Netflix rental. My son just gave me a $30 gift certificate for them for Father's Day. Looks like that $$$ will be used towards paying for the missing disc.







Now I'd be afraid to rent one again.


Ed


----------



## gamermwm

Rented my 2nd movie from them "Under The Sea 3D". The disc had a small, deep scratch and wouldn't play the 3rd and 4th chapters (out of 5)


Sent the movie back and emailed them and they gave me a credit for a free rental. I like the service so far...not too many other places to rent 3D


Hopefully I'm not the lucky one who gets a scratched disc next time. After watching the 2nd chapter and then the movie stalling, it kind of ruined the movie watching experience I had with that particular movie


----------



## ColoradoFamily

Thanks for this thread, I am going to check this company out. Anyone else know of any other rental companies?


I got the Shrek bundle with purchase, bought Meatballs and Cirque on eBay. Also bought Kenny Chesney on Amazon. Has anyone viewed that? I love him so will probably think it is wonderful no matter what it looks like, lol.


Lynn


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColoradoFamily* /forum/post/20593546
> 
> 
> Thanks for this thread, I am going to check this company out. Anyone else know of any other rental companies?
> 
> 
> I got the Shrek bundle with purchase, bought Meatballs and Cirque on eBay. Also bought Kenny Chesney on Amazon. Has anyone viewed that? I love him so will probably think it is wonderful no matter what it looks like, lol.
> 
> 
> Lynn




I think there are a total of 3 places to rent...1) 3D-blurayrental.com 2) Playstation and 3) Vudu.com


I have a big preference for #1 because the quality of Playstation and Vudu.com is no where near 3D Blu-ray. Plus you have to own a PS3 for option #2 and for option #3, you have to play it on a computer, some set-top box or PS3. Lastly, selection is much bigger with #1. Hope that helps. 3D-blurayrental is the only place that I know of that sends out physical 3D-bluray discs....the others are internet downloads or live streaming thus the quality difference.


----------



## rjhythloday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bachuka* /forum/post/20593676
> 
> 
> I think there are a total of 3 places to rent...1) 3D-blurayrental.com 2) Playstation and 3) Vudu.com
> 
> 
> I have a big preference for #1 because the quality of Playstation and Vudu.com is no where near 3D Blu-ray. Plus you have to own a PS3 for option #2 and for option #3, you have to play it on a computer, some set-top box or PS3. Lastly, selection is much bigger with #1. Hope that helps. 3D-blurayrental is the only place that I know of that sends out physical 3D-bluray discs....the others are internet downloads or live streaming thus the quality difference.



I've rented regular movies (on VUDU) through my LG bd390 and now bd690. If you have the bandwidth they claim to have 1080p, I haven't tried it since I got the new tv and 3d capabilities though.


----------



## bravia3D

Just curious but why are some of their prices so high on disc such as Narnia and Monsters VS Aliens, that is just expensive.


----------



## bachuka

rjhythloday - i dont think Vudu does frame packing for 3D content. Only 3D bluray can do that which means you get a full 1080P resolution to each eye.


bravia3d - i agree some of the prices are high for Narnia, Avatar, Monsters vs Aliens, but keep in mind, those titles are currently only available via exclusives with Sony TV, Samsung's, Panasonic's etc. The prices for these movies on ebay are $60 - $100 so I think it's fair they charge higher for these movies.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20590084
> 
> 
> I've rented a total of 3 movies from them and evidently they never received the 3rd one back although at this point it's been 10 days since I mailed it back. I'm gonna email them tomorrow (Monday) and see what they want me to do to resolve this. I was thrilled to have found a source for 3D rentals and even decided to continue to rent from them after they dropped the paypal option. I was concerned about this possiblity from the beginning especially since the return address says "3D Bluray Rental" so everyone knows what's inside. More of a temptation to a thief in my opinion than a Netflix rental. My son just gave me a $30 gift certificate for them for Father's Day. Looks like that $$$ will be used towards paying for the missing disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'd be afraid to rent one again.
> 
> 
> Ed



Did this get resolved for you?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bachuka* /forum/post/20598857
> 
> 
> Did this get resolved for you?



YES!!! I emailed them and told them I was willing to apply my $30 credit toward the lost disc and they quickly replied that that wasn't necessary and they would just note that it was lost in mail. Outstanding customer service! I feel really bad that this happened but I DID mail the movie back and shortly after receiving it. Hope nobody takes advantage of their liberal, trusting policy! Needless to say I'm a very satisfied customer.

I also told them that I would mail back future rentals to them in a padded mailer, 1st class mail with delivery confirmation (at MY expense!) and would just address it RENTAL @ their address. It'll cost me a couple of bucks but the peace of mind will be worth it to me!


Ed


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20600123
> 
> 
> YES!!! I emailed them and told them I was willing to apply my $30 credit toward the lost disc and they quickly replied that that wasn't necessary and they would just note that it was lost in mail. Outstanding customer service! I feel really bad that this happened but I DID mail the movie back and shortly after receiving it. Hope nobody takes advantage of their liberal, trusting policy! Needless to say I'm a very satisfied customer.
> 
> I also told them that I would mail back future rentals to them in a padded mailer, 1st class mail with delivery confirmation (at MY expense!) and would just address it RENTAL @ their address. It'll cost me a couple of bucks but the peace of mind will be worth it to me!
> 
> 
> Ed



That's great news. I'm sure they did this since you are probably a good standing customer. I personally have not had any movies missing and I've rented quite a few from them 20+.


----------



## audionewer

i have few question about 3d-blurayrental.com.


how do they change the credit card if i cannot fill out the payment info and etc?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionewer* /forum/post/20604563
> 
> 
> i have few question about 3d-blurayrental.com.
> 
> 
> how do they change the credit card if i cannot fill out the payment info and etc?



Just put the movie you want to rent in your cart and go to checkout. It'll ask for it then. Not sure but maybe you need to open an account 1st. I don't think so though.


Ed


----------



## audionewer

when i go to checkout with the movies, it says "These products require special authorization before you can purchase them: "


what does that mean?


----------



## audiopho

I'm pretty sure you have to open an account with them prior to purchase or renting.

I never saw the message you mentioned when I purchased the rentals from them.

In fact I just finished checking out the 'Despicable me" movie.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20611859
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have to open an account with them prior to purchase or renting.
> 
> I never saw the message you mentioned when I purchased the rentals from them.
> 
> In fact I just finished checking out the 'Despicable me" movie.



+1










Ed


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionewer* /forum/post/20611122
> 
> 
> when i go to checkout with the movies, it says "These products require special authorization before you can purchase them: "
> 
> 
> what does that mean?



I've seen that before....you are trying to rent a movie that has not been released yet I believe....maybe something in their coming soon. That's why you are getting the error message. What movie are you trying to rent?


----------



## bachuka

I just heard these guys are now accepting Trade-ins of used or new 3D Blu-ray movies. I sent them an email and they offered me $28 for Deep Sea...better than I can get if I tried to sell it on eBay because of all the eBay/Paypal fees. The catch is that they only offer rental credit and not cash. Works for me cause I still rent quite a bit from them.

http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/-s...Categories.bok


----------



## audiopho

Not sure how the company (a very small one is my guess) is doing these days since there are not that many new releases as of late?

But I've done my part.


----------



## William

Ordered 2 BD's and just got package yesterday. There is only 1 BD in the package. Do they ship each one separate? Now to the "horror" story. I open the package and the BD is cracked all the way through. It is shipped in a paper envelope with NO padding or case. There is no protection at all. There is no way I could send a disc through the mail by just sticking in an envelope. Is this normal? Do Netfix and Blockbuster ship this way? How do ANY of them make it?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20793927
> 
> 
> Do Netfix and Blockbuster ship this way? How do ANY of them make it?



Yes they mail the same way, but the post office knows not to put those mailers through the sorting machines that break BD discs.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20794093
> 
> 
> Yes they mail the same way, but the post office knows not to put those mailers through the sorting machines that break BD discs.



It looks like it DID go through a sorting machine since the side of the envelope is also ripped. What about my other BD? Do they mail each one in a separate mailer?







What if it also went through the same sorting machine and is also cracked?










I have sent an email (with pic) to 3D Blu-ray rentals. Know it will be tomorrow (at best) but anxious for the response. I always buy my BD's and this is my 1st rental.


----------



## William

Got a (great) response already from 3D Blu-ray Rentals







. They are going to send me a replacement when available (no big hurry to me). Also stated that each BD is mailed separate, so I'm not missing one.


This being my very first (I belive) disc retail ever it was quite a shock.


----------



## rdgrimes

You should never be shocked at the USPS capacity to shred things.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20794889
> 
> 
> You should never be shocked at the USPS capacity to shred things.


*I'm not and even expect THAT so*..... I'm shocked that rental companies ship disc's without a case and/or padding. Whenever I ship a CD/DVD-ROM at work I always use a plastic case and a padded envelope and still felt insecure. I have never rented from Netflix or Blockbuster so I had no idea discs were shipped this way.


The bad part is this is my *very fist disc* and I'm already "flagged" so now everything NEEDS to go right with the rest of my rental life.







Also I'm now gun shy, expecting my BD due tomorrow to show up cracked too.







Plus I have to put it back in that plain envelope and turn it over to the "shredders" and hope they don't do it on the way back.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20795059
> 
> *I'm not and even expect THAT so*..... I'm shocked that rental companies ship disc's without a case and/or padding.



They could use padded mailers and then charge you more for the service. Most customers want lower prices. The other issue is the return mailer, padded options exist but cost is high. I'd settle for a slab of cardboard inside but there's no assurance the USPS won't shred that too. Rental disc mailers need to be disposable which makes for high costs with anything but paper, not to mention the ecological impacts. The actual postage is obviously an issue as well.


The USPS uses machines with rollers that bend and pinch mail. DVDs are less likely to object but BD's are brittle. The only way to avoid those machines is to package more than 1/4" thick or larger than 6-1/8 X 11-1/2.


----------



## audiopho

Looks like USPS messed it up.

Netflix is a bit on flimsy side but never received a damaged disc. (+10 years subscriber here)

Have not rented from Blockbusters for ages so I can't comment.

They're very good with packaging but they can only do so much.

Just email them what you've discovered and they'll take care of you.

They've provided great customer service thus far.

$hit happens!

NO WORRY!


----------



## insman1132

I am at about 20 rentals from them now and everything is still a go. I too have experienced receiving a broken disc (had that with Netflix also) and also a returned disc that they never got. Neither one created a problem nor an extra expense for me and they were most professional in the way in which they handled it.


Still recommending this company. Only wish they had more content to rent.


----------



## audiopho

The greatest thing about this site is, I've got to watch all the 3D BR exclusives (US only) before they (if ever) get released to street.

I ponder if they somehow can work to get other 3d titles from oversea.


----------



## William

Had another mail problem in delivering Drive Angry. It was mailed at the same time (Aug 2) as the mangled Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs BD. Emailed and they sent me out anther copy. Oddly the original made it in the mail yesterday. Hopefully I've got all my mail problems behind me. 3D Blu-ray Rental service has been OUTSTANDING and super FAST to respond. Think Google customer service and rotate 180º.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20808867
> 
> 
> Had another mail problem in delivering Drive Angry. It was mailed at the same time (Aug 2) as the mangled Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs BD. Emailed and they sent me out anther copy. Oddly the original made it in the mail yesterday. Hopefully I've got all my mail problems behind me. 3D Blu-ray Rental service has been OUTSTANDING and super FAST to respond. Think Google customer service and rotate 180º.



Glad things worked out for ya.

Told ya so.


Now seriously I'm still waiting for two new rentals that have not been mailed.


----------



## sparky7

Received *Naria* today it was cracked this was second disc I have rented from them. The first was ok, I hope they figure away to send them safely.


mark


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/20809159
> 
> 
> Received *Naria* today it was cracked this was second disc I have rented from them. The first was ok, I hope they figure away to send them safely.
> 
> 
> mark



Got a email back from 3d-blurayrental apologizing and said they were sending out another disc. What a great company too bad they are having this problem with the Post Office.


mark


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/20809650
> 
> 
> Got a email back from 3d-blurayrental apologizing and said they were sending out another disc. What a great company too bad they are having this problem with the Post Office.
> 
> 
> mark



I've been lucky...I've rented quite a few and have not had any problems with broken discs. I guess you're only as lucky as your local post office. Some probably handle better than others and some probably stick these through the machines when they are not suppose to.


----------



## advocate2

I just received Rio and their envelope had a new message saying "Hand sort only".


Maybe the machine sorting at USPS was causing the problem.


I traded in a few titles and received immediate credit in my account.


----------



## jshow816

Ordered 3 movies from them. One showed up broken in 2 pieces. Within 15 minutes of me sending the E-Mail, I received a response from them stating they will send a replacement ASAP, and credit me $2.50 to my account. Awesome company. I hope this broken disk issue gets corrected for the sake of their business.



Definitely Recommended.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jshow816* /forum/post/20830637
> 
> 
> ...Awesome company. I hope this broken disk issue gets corrected for the sake of their business.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely Recommended.



Just got two BD's and they are now in a "new" cardboard protector case. The envelopes are no longer the rip off and reuse type. You get a separate envelope in the case to mail back with. Great job.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20854811
> 
> 
> Just got two BD's and they are now in a "new" cardboard protector case. The envelopes are no longer the rip off and reuse type. You get a separate envelope in the case to mail back with. Great job.



Good to hear (read???)!










Ed


----------



## audionewer

does anyone knows what happen to 3d-blurayrental.com? because when i go there, it says that it is 404 error message?


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionewer* /forum/post/20859939
> 
> 
> does anyone knows what happen to 3d-blurayrental.com? because when i go there, it says that it is 404 error message?



It looks up for now.

May be "quake" or "hacked" related, LOL.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionewer* /forum/post/20859939
> 
> 
> does anyone knows what happen to 3d-blurayrental.com? because when i go there, it says that it is 404 error message?



It's there for me as well.










Ed


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20861655
> 
> 
> It's there for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Looks up and running just fine, no problemo.


----------



## William

Looks like the new packaging paid off.


----------



## vmo23

Thought I would chime in. Used this service for the first time recently.


Ordered Final Destination 3d. That was delayed so I ordered Sanctum for the time being. Arrived within 3 business days. Very impressive for being shipped from Cali. I am on the east coast.


The disc was in perfect shape, not a single scratch. Like others have mentioned, it came in a double cardboard sleeve.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samalmoe* /forum/post/20178357
> 
> 
> just ordered pirana from him. hope its not toooo bad



Piranha is fun, if you like a B movie.



I rented Final Destination 4 and Sanctum from them for a tester, got the movies in 3 days. So I went ahead and ordered 14 titles from them. I'll probably order another 10 title from them once I am done watching the ones I've already ordered.


I love this service, I hope it is legal and that it stays going. I love watching some 3D on my projector, but the titles are not worth buying for the most part. I own about 12 titles and I figure I must have spent almost $400 to own them. My order for 14 titles to rent was $86, this is a good deal, I am happy.


If the studios weren't so greedy I'd buy just about all the 3D Blu-rays, I don't expect them to be great, but they are fun to watch.


IMHO the IMAX titles are the best, the crap feature films from Hollywood are mostly really bad, I watch them anyway... but @ $40 a pop, I can't really justify owning them.


Anyway, I just wanted to share another positive review of the service. FWIW I live in Vermont, I got my movies from Cali in only three days, better than expected.


----------



## ComputerCowboy

Just got six more movies in the mail today! They have changed the packaging, no more double cardboard, in fact no more cardboard at all, just a envelope and sleeve like Netflix.


----------



## bachuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerCowboy* /forum/post/21066955
> 
> 
> Just got six more movies in the mail today! They have changed the packaging, no more double cardboard, in fact no more cardboard at all, just a envelope and sleeve like Netflix.



Cool...thanks for sharing. I too noticed that some of the recent ones have not come with double cardboard. I think they may be testing them to see which packaging solution is best for not breaking and cheapest. Lucky me, I have not had one broken either solution


----------



## ComputerCowboy

They are all in mint condition, looks as if they have never been touched.


I bet the clientele that rents from this small outfit is made up of people who actually know how to handle discs. The stuff I get from Netflix boggles my mind, like people wash the discs with brillo.


Doing away with the cardboard saves 3D Rental $0.20 each way, the old package was posted 64 cents the new one is posted 44 cents.


----------



## old corps

I for one am sorry to hear that they've reverted back to their "cardboard-less" packaging. After having my 1st rental lost in mail (finally showed up after a couple of weeks) I paid for shipping them back in a padded envelope with delivery out of my own pocket. After they did the cardboard thing I felt comfortable just returning them that way.

Now it's been 2 weeks today since I mailed "Safari 3D" from my local post office and evidently they still have not received it! If it doesn't show up soon I'm very sorry to say I'll just tell them to bill me for it and give up on renting anymore from them.







They were great about it when the 1st lost one didn't show up and told me not to worry about it. Thankfully they finally got it, sure hope they get this 2nd lost one! I've never experienced this problem renting discs from Netflix or Blockbuster but they weren't travelling from Michigan to California either.


Ed


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerCowboy* /forum/post/21067283
> 
> 
> They are all in mint condition, looks as if they have never been touched.
> 
> 
> I bet the clientele that rents from this small outfit is made up of people who actually know how to handle discs. The stuff I get from Netflix boggles my mind, like people wash the discs with brillo.
> 
> 
> Doing away with the cardboard saves 3D Rental $0.20 each way, the old package was posted 64 cents the new one is posted 44 cents.



Then about 3 days after you wrote this, they sent me the cardboard and the return postage was 84¢.


----------



## Shagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/21090146
> 
> 
> Then about 3 days after you wrote this, they sent me the cardboard and the return postage was 84¢.



Same here. Got two over the weekend, both had the double cardboard and 84¢ postage.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21089958
> 
> 
> I for one am sorry to hear that they've reverted back to their "cardboard-less" packaging. After having my 1st rental lost in mail (finally showed up after a couple of weeks) I paid for shipping them back in a padded envelope with delivery out of my own pocket. After they did the cardboard thing I felt comfortable just returning them that way.
> 
> Now it's been 2 weeks today since I mailed "Safari 3D" from my local post office and evidently they still have not received it! If it doesn't show up soon I'm very sorry to say I'll just tell them to bill me for it and give up on renting anymore from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were great about it when the 1st lost one didn't show up and told me not to worry about it. Thankfully they finally got it, sure hope they get this 2nd lost one! I've never experienced this problem renting discs from Netflix or Blockbuster but they weren't travelling from Michigan to California either.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well they finally received the disc yesterday--it took two weeks and one day to get there!







Second time this happened, although I think the other "lost" one might have been even longer. I sent 'em an email saying how happy I was that they'd finally received it but voicing my concern regarding renting again because of worrying about a lost disc. They responded by telling me (again!) that as long as I told them the disc had been mailed I would not be responsible for any late fees and that they understood shipping delays, they just were glad discs didn't take that long to get to me!

Bottom line--GREAT people to do business with! Always a fast reply to any email and always a postive response. I wish them a very succesful, long-lasting business!










Ed


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/21090146
> 
> 
> Then about 3 days after you wrote this, they sent me the cardboard and the return postage was 84¢.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shagg* /forum/post/21090321
> 
> 
> Same here. Got two over the weekend, both had the double cardboard and 84¢ postage.



Yea, I just got those two in the paper sleeves and then it went back to cardboard, I gotten probably five more discs since then all in double cardboard.


I am still quite pleased with the service. Although it does take a while for them to get some discs in the mail.


----------



## roobieroo

Just wanted to add that I was pleased with 3d-blurayrental.com. I had to cancel one of my movies and they took care of it for me right away. Despicable Me did take a while to get but it was worth it. As other have said, that movie along with IMAX Under the Sea were pretty good for showing what your new 3D TV can really do. I'd certainly use them again in the future.


----------



## alliance4g63

I have another positve review for the site. They were great to work with and even waived a late fee because I had a problem with the post office.


Rented two movies from them and it was a painless process. I will rent again. Great site.. Great customer service.


----------



## cinema13

Great to have an outlet like this. While I do get many 3D offerings via FIOS, there are other titles that aren't offered. Just placed my first order and (for some reason) not worried at all.


Addendum: Gotta wait anywhere from 7 - 20 days before my order can be shipped. So can you folks please remember to RETURN the discs when you're done?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21385308
> 
> 
> Great to have an outlet like this. While I do get many 3D offerings via FIOS, there are other titles that aren't offered. Just placed my first order and (for some reason) not worried at all.
> 
> 
> Addendum: Gotta wait anywhere from 7 - 20 days before my order can be shipped. So can you folks please remember to RETURN the discs when you're done?



They just received Fright Night back from me today!














Great place to do business!


Ed


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21387313
> 
> 
> They just received Fright Night back from me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great place to do business!
> 
> 
> Ed



Well, guess some of you did return the discs! Got my first disc from them today. Very fast...only a day more than NF! And just got a notice that my second one is coming. So I didn't even have to wait the 7 - 20 days! Sturdy cardbiard sleeve...more than NF provides...and the disc is in perfect shape. Their prices are the same as renting a 3D title via Vudu...but it's BD with lossless audio. (And, of course, a bigger selection of titles as well.) A no-brainer...they've got my business!


----------



## Summa

Still having a great experience here, as well. Excellent, fast customer service and no problems with damaged discs. Going to watch Fright Night 3D tonight and will be sure to send it back tomorrow so the rest of you guys aren't waiting for me


----------



## 3BR

Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21482498
> 
> 
> Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.



Welcome to AVS! And thanks again for giving us a good, reliable option for renting 3D blurays!


----------



## dojoman

I just started renting from 3BR so far so good but they don't charge full retail price of disc to my credit card as I read here. Is this a new trend? I don't mind either way. Luckily I live very close to 3BR so I get the movie the next day.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/21483951
> 
> 
> I just started renting from 3BR so far so good but they don't charge full retail price of disc to my credit card as I read here. Is this a new trend? I don't mind either way. Luckily I live very close to 3BR so I get the movie the next day.



We use to require a deposit to rent 3D Blu-ray movies but no longer require that. Our customers seem to prefer the new way


----------



## mjpearce023

After reading this thread a month ago I went ahead and rented Captain America and everything went really smoothly. I just ordered A Christmas Carol this week. It's great we have somewhere to rent 3D blu-rays because most of the 3D movies are ones that I really don't care to own. I just want to watch them and see how they look. I am definitely going to be using the site quite a bit.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21482498
> 
> 
> Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.



GREAT place to do business!!!





















Excellent customer service!


Ed


----------



## elmorage

Used the service for the first time this week, couldn't be happier. Fast shipping and smooth transaction all around. Much better option than buying titles I don't love, or gambling that BB will actually send the right version.


Have you considered a forum member discount or frequent rental discount program?


----------



## Panic 66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21482498
> 
> 
> Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.



Just signed up for the service yesterday and ordered a couple of movies. Looking forward to using this service often. The kids will be happy!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmorage* /forum/post/21486514
> 
> 
> Used the service for the first time this week, couldn't be happier. Fast shipping and smooth transaction all around. Much better option than buying titles I don't love, or gambling that BB will actually send the right version.
> 
> 
> Have you considered a forum member discount or frequent rental discount program?



Thank you for the suggestion. I will pass this by the team. We have ran promotions in the past where you get a certain discount if you rent so many movies over a weekend sale. If we decide to do something like that again, I will post here to notify you all.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21485114
> 
> 
> GREAT place to do business!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent customer service!
> 
> 
> Ed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Summa* /forum/post/21483386
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS! And thanks again for giving us a good, reliable option for renting 3D blurays!



I could not quote everyone but we really appreciate your support and kind words. Glad to see our support team is meeting your expectations and beyond.


----------



## brahby

Any chance on avatar going down in price? I understand it's a rare disc and expensive to replace, but $24 to rent it kind of takes away from what makes this site so useful.


----------



## quickfire

Used this company.....but seems that every movie I want to rent and put into cart isnt available till days later...had kung fu panda 2 in cart....waited 6 days and was told be another 3 to 4 days. So I asked them what was availible...and ordered from their list of availible movies ready to ship.....VERY FRUSTRATING.....DEMAND outstripping SUPPLY. ...I GUESS!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/21489399
> 
> 
> Used this company.....but seems that every movie I want to rent and put into cart isnt available till days later...had kung fu panda 2 in cart....waited 6 days and was told be another 3 to 4 days. So I asked them what was availible...and ordered from their list of availible movies ready to ship.....VERY FRUSTRATING.....DEMAND outstripping SUPPLY. ...I GUESS!



Sorry to hear about your frustration...newer releases like Kung Fu Panda 2 and hot titles can have a wait. Our recommendation is to order them as soon as possible during the pre-order stage (1 week before release date) to ensure you're one of the first to get them. We send out orders in a first come first serve basis. We try and stock enough inventory so that when there is a wait, it's a short wait of about 1-10 days with a guarantee that it will ship within 20.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brahby* /forum/post/21488476
> 
> 
> Any chance on avatar going down in price? I understand it's a rare disc and expensive to replace, but $24 to rent it kind of takes away from what makes this site so useful.



From time to time, Avatar does go on sale but the demand for it right now is still high. It costs us a premium to purchase this title since it is still in "exclusive" status. When this title is more readily available, we will definitely lower the rental price to be more aligned with the other titles.


----------



## 3D guru

Hi all!

I just wanted to let you know that there are other B3D rental options. There is a company that I use that runs off of the NF model (subscription rental pages). Check out _3Dbymail.com
_

Happy renting!


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D guru* /forum/post/21489746
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that there are other B3D rental options. There is a company that I use that runs off of the NF model (subscription rental pages). Check out _3Dbymail.com
> _
> 
> Happy renting!



$24.99 a month? Too expensive I'll stick with 3BR. They only carry 50 titles and no exclusive titles like Avatar or HTTYD.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/21489967
> 
> 
> $24.99 a month? Too expensive I'll stick with 3BR. They only carry 50 titles and no exclusive titles like Avatar or HTTYD.



Ouch!







Guess you had to sign up to even find that out?







Can't imagine anyone paying a monthly sub fee like that especially with the limited number of 3D blurays at this point in time.










Ed


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21490464
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you had to sign up to even find that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't imagine anyone paying a monthly sub fee like that especially with the limited number of 3D blurays at this point in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I wouldn't sign up there simply for the fact that it's an asinine business model for this type of product, for the very reasons you pointed out.


I'll stick with 3BR, too...if it ain't broke, dont fix it.


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you had to sign up to even find that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't imagine anyone paying a monthly sub fee like that especially with the limited number of 3D blurays at this point in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Yep. No FAQs or any info on the site. I was curious how much they charge, if it was anywhere near NF charges but it's way too much for very little library offered. Now I need to figure out how to delete my info.


----------



## karlsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21482498
> 
> 
> Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.



Is there a way to know what is immediately available? If there is, I can't find it on your Web site.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlsch* /forum/post/21522291
> 
> 
> Is there a way to know what is immediately available? If there is, I can't find it on your Web site.



Unfortunately, our database is not integrated with our website right now. The best way is to email us under "contact us" for the most current list.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, our database is not integrated with our website right now. The best way is to email us under "contact us" for the most current list.



I always email first to see what's available. It's always a quick response, usually 1-2 hours


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120* /forum/post/21525457
> 
> 
> I always email first to see what's available. It's always a quick response, usually 1-2 hours



That's another great thing about them--they ANSWER their email and do so QUICKLY.










Ed


----------



## quickfire

Yeah I email everytime before placing order......just watched Saw 3d :-( ....its a twisted sick movie,BUT IN A GOOD WAY!!!!!

THIS COMPANY MOST DEFINATLEY SENDS UPDATED LIST VERY VERY QUICKLY!!!

NOW IF I COULD ONLY GET KUNG FU PANDA 2 ;-)


----------



## Adam.C

I just signed up at 3d-blurayrental.com. I will give it a shot when I get my new tv. All the positive reviews really help.


----------



## Wryker

I just ordered what I wanted and they shipped as available. I was ok if the title wasn't ready.


----------



## Ste-lar7

I am on board and only because of this thread! this is what AVS is all about.


----------



## 2D3D

I still prefer VuDu over this


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21552523
> 
> 
> I still prefer VuDu over this



I might too but I can't get their 3D with either one of my 3D bluray players--Sony 570 & Panny 210.







Best pq for streaming in 2D though.


Ed


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21552523
> 
> 
> I still prefer VuDu over this



While VUDU does have by far the best streaming PQ the 3D is side by side and 1/2 resolution. So while 2D PQ is close to BD quality the 3D isn't.


Also VUDU has a more limited selection though they do have some documentary types that aren't available on BD.


----------



## jbug

I did not see an option to use Pay Pal!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/21556435
> 
> 
> I did not see an option to use Pay Pal!



They (I'm assuming you mean 3dblurayrental.com) stopped taking Paypal some time ago. Concerned me at 1st but I've rented from them several times since with no problems & great service.


Ed


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21556607
> 
> 
> They (I'm assuming you mean 3dblurayrental.com) stopped taking Paypal some time ago. Concerned me at 1st but I've rented from them several times since with no problems & great service.
> 
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed. I'll continue registration.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21555846
> 
> 
> While VUDU does have by far the best streaming PQ the 3D is side by side and 1/2 resolution. So while 2D PQ is close to BD quality the 3D isn't.
> 
> 
> Also VUDU has a more limited selection though they do have some documentary types that aren't available on BD.



Vudu works the best if you have a PS3, so you can simply download the content and then watch it in HDX.


I recently signed up with them on my PS3, upon which they gave me a $5.99 , once I recieved my LG 3D TV, I signed it to my account on the LG TV and they gave me another $5.99!

So I used my $11.98 towards the purchase of the 3D version of "Sammy's Adventures" ($21.99 before be $12 credit! ) , one of the best 3D animated movies ( story and all isnt in Pixar class, but awesome 3D). Glad I got it this way and not through Amazon (Hong Kong US version for $46 !)


So if you have a PS3 and want this hidden gem, You know what to do !


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21555846
> 
> 
> While VUDU does have by far the best streaming PQ the 3D is side by side and 1/2 resolution. So while 2D PQ is close to BD quality the 3D isn't.
> 
> 
> Also VUDU has a more limited selection though they do have some documentary types that aren't available on BD.



Yep, and some of us don't have a Vudu app that allows for 3D titles yet. I stream via my Oppo player and they don't support 3D last I checked. I'm a huge fan of Vudu, though...the HDX streams look *fantastic* and I've yet to have any sort of buffering issue. But I have no intention to stop using 3D-bluray rental...I like having the physical BD for 3D material.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Summa* /forum/post/21557097
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of us don't have a Vudu app that allows for 3D titles yet. I stream via my Oppo player and they don't support 3D last I checked. I'm a huge fan of Vudu, though...the HDX streams look *fantastic* and I've yet to have any sort of buffering issue. But I have no intention to stop using 3D-bluray rental...I like having the physical BD for 3D material.



My sentiments are pretty much identical. Vudu HDX is outstanding but unfortunately I have no 3D option through my Panny 210 and no Vudu at all with my Sony 570. I don't rent a lot but have been pleased with 3dblurayrental.com , glad they're around!


Ed


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/21556435
> 
> 
> I did not see an option to use Pay Pal!



We use to offer Paypal but do not anymore. The reason is because Paypal did not offer us the ability to charge a customer at a later time for movies that were not returned. There were a few customers that abused the system.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21561504
> 
> 
> We use to offer Paypal but do not anymore. The reason is because Paypal did not offer us the ability to charge a customer at a later time for movies that were not returned. There were a few customers that abused the system.



Ain't that always the case.....










Ed


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21557071
> 
> 
> Vudu works the best if you have a PS3, so you can simply download the content and then watch it in HDX....



Not sure what this means. I have an LG BD690 (and even the original VUDU box) both of which have a HD to download to. There is no difference in PQ/data content from downloading (unless you have a slow or intermittent internet connection) or streaming playback.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21564724
> 
> 
> Not sure what this means. I have an LG BD690 (and even the original VUDU box) both of which have a HD to download to. There is no difference in PQ/data content from downloading (unless you have a slow or intermittent internet connection) or streaming playback.



Sorry for any confusion caused. My post was towards those with BD players without HD.


----------



## ryansammut

I am from Canada and tried to rent a few but got an error that they do not have a payment option for International customers. Is this only for US?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryansammut* /forum/post/21588444
> 
> 
> I am from Canada and tried to rent a few but got an error that they do not have a payment option for International customers. Is this only for US?



Yes, we only service US customers right now. Sorry.


----------



## edtorious

I don't know if it has been suggested here before but is it possible for 3DBR.com to add a comment and review feature for each of the movies on their site? Since this is not a monthly subscriptions, some of us would really want to make sure if we rent a movie there, that it would definitely be worth it, especially the documentary ones. Thank you.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21596929
> 
> 
> I don't know if it has been suggested here before but is it possible for 3DBR.com to add a comment and review feature for each of the movies on their site? Since this is not a monthly subscriptions, some of us would really want to make sure if we rent a movie there, that it would definitely be worth it, especially the documentary ones. Thank you.



Seems to me if I was running a business that made it's profit by renting movies I wouldn't want any lousy reviews to discourage someone from renting one, lol.










Just a thought.........










Ed


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21596929
> 
> 
> I don't know if it has been suggested here before but is it possible for www.3D-Blurayrental.com to add a comment and review feature for each of the movies on their site? Since this is not a monthly subscriptions, some of us would really want to make sure if we rent a movie there, that it would definitely be worth it, especially the documentary ones. Thank you.



Thank you for the suggestion. I'll pass this to the team. Meanwhile, there are many good places to go for reviews. We recommend this site www.blu-ray.com/3d/ . They seem to do a good job with thorough reviews. Hope that helps.


----------



## Megaton A

I just took the plunge into 3D at home, and was shocked to find that I can't rent the movies from Blockbuster, Netflix, Redbox, or... any of the usual places. I've checked out PSN and Vudu, but their rental selection is VERY limited (5 or 6 movies to rent, the rest only for digital purchase at $30-40!).


I stumbled onto 3D-blurayrental.com and was apprehensive, but after reading through this thread I took the chance and rented Journey to the Center of the Earth. Seems to be on backorder right now, but I can wait.


All that having been said, has anyone had any experience with 3dblurayrentals.com? Their rentals are much cheaper and the site says what they currently have in stock. For now I'm gonna stick with 3D-blurayrental.com because they seem to be gaining a reputation for spectacular customer service, and that's extremely important to me... but at roughly half the price for rentals at the other site, they may have some serious competition. I'm interested to find out if anyone has had any experience with them.



Edit; just noticed the other site charges for shipping, so it's not as significantly cheaper as it appears. Looks like the prices are about the same.


Edit again; The other site is also a 1 day rental, then they charge $0.99 a day after. 3d-blurayrental.com is apparently a MUCH better deal.


----------



## jbug

Someone from their company post on here also and answers questions when they pop up. I just signed up with them a couple of weeks ago and like it very much. I can now preview the 3D movies I missed in a theater before deciding to buy.


----------



## old corps

I wanted to apoligze for posting the WRONG website in a previous post! The site I have positive experience with is www.3d-blurayrental.com . I don't like the way the other site's addy is ALMOST the same to snare business and I wouldn't do business with them both because of that and the $.99 @ day charge. I think that smells....







What appears at first to be lower pricing is NOT with shipping charges and that per DAY charge! Could be a LOT MORE $$$ and I know NOTHING about the other site's service.

JMHO


Ed


Make sure to use the site with the hyphen (-) in the address!


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21638275
> 
> 
> I wanted to apoligze for posting the WRONG website in a previous post! The site I have positive experience with is www.3d-blurayrental.com . I don't like the way the other site's addy is ALMOST the same to snare business and I wouldn't do business with them both because of that and the $.99 @ day charge. !



My experience with www.3d-blurayrental.com has been so positive that I'm not even tempted to look for another service.


----------



## RedOctober205




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21598548
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. I'll pass this to the team. Meanwhile, there are many good places to go for reviews. We recommend this site www.blu-ray.com/3d/ . They seem to do a good job with thorough reviews. Hope that helps.



I enjoy the service you provide, but I do have one complaint. Your Ebay ads. Why are you posting rentals on Ebay? Not just a few either, but a lot of them.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedOctober205* /forum/post/21655007
> 
> 
> I enjoy the service you provide, but I do have one complaint. Your Ebay ads. Why are you posting rentals on Ebay? Not just a few either, but a lot of them.



Thank you for your feedback. We try to advertise/market where people go to look for 3D Blu-ray content. eBay is a great channel for these type of transactions. We have cleared this with eBay that it is ok to have our rentals on there. Before we send out a rental on eBay, we make sure the customer understands it is a rental first and get their confirmation that they understand. Hope that helps.


----------



## cepage

I tried 3d-blurayrental.com because of this thread, and had a great experience. They sent me Harold and Kumar the week it was released.


----------



## quickfire

I aboslutely love being able to rent 3d before buying them....its saved me a lot of money!!!!

I wish they would give the frequent renters a free movie...say every 10th movie free.I rent atleadt 1 movie from them each week.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/21656815
> 
> 
> I aboslutely love being able to rent 3d before buying them....its saved me a lot of money!!!!
> 
> I wish they would give the frequent renters a free movie...say every 10th movie free.I rent atleadt 1 movie from them each week.



We do run promotions from time to time where you get a discount if you rent so many movies at a time. But like you said, we do not have a program where you get a free rental after so many rentals...if we do, I'll post it here.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/21656815
> 
> 
> I aboslutely love being able to rent 3d before buying them....its saved me a lot of money!!!!
> 
> I wish they would give the frequent renters a free movie...say every 10th movie free.I rent atleadt 1 movie from them each week.


_I_ just wish they would start selling some of their overstocked used 3D rentals. I would definitely be interested


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamermwm* /forum/post/21670388
> 
> _I_ just wish they would start selling some of their overstocked used 3D rentals. I would definitely be interested



We really dont have much overstock right now...luckily they're flying off the virtual shelves


----------



## shred5

There site is hard to follow: Just wondering how it works:


It says:


Starting at $2.99 to rent, 99¢ for each additional day!



How many days do you get it for before they charge the additional days?


Thanks.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shred5* /forum/post/21672001
> 
> 
> There site is hard to follow: Just wondering how it works:
> 
> 
> It says:
> 
> 
> Starting at $2.99 to rent, 99¢ for each additional day!
> 
> 
> 
> How many days do you get it for before they charge the additional days?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I think you are visiting the wrong url....try this one www.3d-blurayrental.com . We do not charge a per day charge or shipping charges.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21672792
> 
> 
> I think you are visiting the wrong url....try this one www.3d-blurayrental.com . We do not charge a per day charge or shipping charges.



+1!!!


Use 3d-blurayrental.com , note the -/hyphen in the address. My advice, stay away from the other site that does NOT have the hyphen. A rip off IMO!











Ed


----------



## billymerritt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21482498
> 
> 
> Hi AVS members. I am a rep with 3D-Blurayrental.com and we thought it would be helpful if we start participating in this thread. We hope that's ok. Feel free to ask me any questions.



Hi, I have a question, I joined last week and ordered 2 movies and received email saying the 2 I ordered were not in stock and may take 1-10 days to ship. Also, the email included list of movies that were in stock, so I ordered 2 more that were available but so far nothing has been shipped. Is there some way the availability of each movie could be included in the movie listing? The other question, the 2 I ordered were suppose to be in stock so how long would it take before they may ship?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billymerritt* /forum/post/21741091
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a question, I joined last week and ordered 2 movies and received email saying the 2 I ordered were not in stock and may take 1-10 days to ship. Also, the email included list of movies that were in stock, so I ordered 2 more that were available but so far nothing has been shipped. Is there some way the availability of each movie could be included in the movie listing? The other question, the 2 I ordered were suppose to be in stock so how long would it take before they may ship?



We are happy to hear that you joined our site and rented movies. Unfortunately our website is not currently integrated with our back-end system, so you will not see shipping status when you log into your account. We ask that you please reference our e-mail communication in regards to your movies being shipped. With that said, we were able to look up your file and it seems that both of your movies did ship out to you the day you ordered them. Hopefully you will receive those soon. You should have received an e-mail confirmation that they had shipped.

Hope this information helped.


----------



## 3dnyc

It would be nice if you guys ad some porn 3d blurays in your rental ...i think a lot of us here would be happy


----------



## billymerritt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21742916
> 
> 
> We are happy to hear that you joined our site and rented movies. Unfortunately our website is not currently integrated with our back-end system, so you will not see shipping status when you log into your account. We ask that you please reference our e-mail communication in regards to your movies being shipped. With that said, we were able to look up your file and it seems that both of your movies did ship out to you the day you ordered them. Hopefully you will receive those soon. You should have received an e-mail confirmation that they had shipped.
> 
> Hope this information helped.



Sure did, got them today, thanks for the info!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/21743265
> 
> 
> It would be nice if you guys ad some porn 3d blurays in your rental ...i think a lot of us here would be happy



Thanks for the suggestion. Will pass it to the team for consideration.


----------



## karlsch

I see where 3D-Blurayrental.com is now renting 2D Blu-ray movies. They say they will have “hot new releases.”


I would be happy if they would get the many Blu-ray releases, not necessarily hot, that Netflix, even with their extra charge, does not get. Just off the top of my head, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Natural Born Killers, Ben Hur. There are more that I can't think of right now.


Many Netflix subscribers have been complaining about this and the extremely long wait times.


I recently tried to find a different place to rent Blu-rays but couldn't find one, other than Blockbuster, and they don't do any better than Netflix.


----------



## jbug

The studios have clamped down on Netflix so they don't get new releases in the same manner as before. I don't like it but it's not their fault.


----------



## karlsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/21781128
> 
> 
> The studios have clamped down on Netflix so they don't get new releases in the same manner as before. I don't like it but it's not their fault.



You are probably talking about the studios delaying by a few weeks the release of new Blu-rays to Netflix.


I am talking about Netflix, by their choice, not acquiring many Blu-rays, ever.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlsch* /forum/post/21781608
> 
> 
> I am talking about Netflix, by their choice, not acquiring many Blu-rays, ever.



Yep, like next week's A LONELY PLACE TO DIE with TRIANGLE's Melissa George. NF will offer the DVD but not the BD. Looks like they'll also be doing the same with JUSTICE LEAGUE: DOOM (Blockbuster doesn't have this one available to rent in either DVD or BD!!!). I doubt I'll be able to get LONELY PLACE BD even at a Redbox, since it's not a big studio release. Stunning how anti-consumer these companies are!


----------



## BishopLord

Minor gripe 3dblurayrental.com -


Why do you advertise "more than 10 available" on your Ebay listing, yet when I ordered/rented, I got an email today stating that there will be a slight delay because you don't have any in stock? May take upwards of 20 days? IDK, but that is false advertising in my opinion, as you already have my money, and your listing still says you have more than 10 available. Link to ad 


I mean, at least you could have gave me the option of giving me a refund and then notify me when a copy is available - as opposed to saying you'll notify me when it's shipped out and if it's past 20 days, you'll give me $2.50 credit. Jeez, I hope it's not going to take 20 days. I'll give you a negative for that. As of right now, you're getting a neutral because this isn't right. You don't advertise for something you don't have and take someone's money, that is just wrong.


Edit-

Good lord. Why didn't I look at the negative feedback first? /facepalm.


It's not about the $7.99, it's the principal.


----------



## cakefoo

Yep, I'd be VERY careful if I were running that eBay seller account. It's irresponsible and will get them suspended eventually.


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Minor gripe 3dblurayrental.com -
> 
> 
> It's not about the $7.99, it's the principal.



Your much more forgiving than I would be. I wouldn't consider this minor, it is obvious this company isn't being run properly. It is a niche business, but one that should still be handled professionally.


----------



## insman1132

Not in defense of them, they are more than capable of defending themselves, and I certainly am not familiar with ebay, as I don't use that buying service so I don't know what their rules are, but at no time in the past have I waited longer than 3 days for them to send another email advising the disc had now been shipped in followup to their original shipping delay notice. And also remember, if you are not willing to wait, when you get such an email announcing a delay, just email back that you'd rather not wait. Order it again later when it is not so popular. These people will work with you and will communicate with you.


A bit different from Netflix in that if a delay is going to occur at Netflix they simply move on down your Queue to your next selection and send that. I have had one disc on order with Netflix for over 6 months now. And the message "Long delay expected" continues to appear in my Queue next to that disc. So you may wait more than 20 days with Netflix to get your currently listed #1 disc in your Queue and you don't get a $2.50 credit from them no matter how long you wait. And don't misunderstand. I like Netflix. Use them continually.


My experience has been that if I communicate with 3Dbluerayrental.com these people they are more than fair and always respond. Out of interest and follow up, please let us know how long it is you actually end up waiting for them to advise your DVD has been shipped.


----------



## BishopLord

Follow up:


I received an email (yesterday, 03/28) that the Hugo disc will be mailed out the next business day, which I presume is today. I haven't received the other movie yet (paid on 03/26) and they're only located 120+ miles from me. Maybe it'll be in my mailbox when I get home this evening. Here's their rental disclaimer:


> Quote:
> You will have 14 days (including weekends & holidays) starting the next business day to have the movie returned to us. We advise customers to mail the rental back to us as soon as possible and at least 5 days before the due date to allow for USPS shipping delays.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702* /forum/post/21836857
> 
> 
> Your much more forgiving than I would be. I wouldn't consider this minor, it is obvious this company isn't being run properly. It is a niche business, but one that should still be handled professionally.



Since I use Paypal, and I'm a Paypal Advantage member, I have no problems receiving refunds from sellers when problems arise. $7.99 is pocket change as it is. I can blow that on breakfast. I'm more offended over false advertising. I've encountered sellers like this in the past and Ebay is all about TRUST. You trust that the seller isn't going to rip you off and you trust that they actually have the product they're advertising, not something they have to drop-ship from China or they'll purchase once they receive my money...hell, I could cut them out (they're the middle man) and go directly to the source. I really don't need the buyer positive feedback for the transaction, just the product. This instance is a little different since I'm renting a product, not actually buying, but the fact remains: Do not advertise a product if you clearly do not have it in stock. It's very easy to suspend an Ebay ad. Sellers normally don't do this because of Ebay fees, but hey, that's not the customer's problem. But like Cakefoo points out, suspension of account will follow if this type of business is kept up. Judging by the negative feedbacks, I suspect this will be pretty soon.


----------



## Wryker

Huh? Did you rent discs from them through ebay or buy some? If you bought them are you sure it's the 'same' 3d-blurayrental.com? I searched ebay and there is no one with the user name 3d-blurayrental.com or 3d-blurayrental.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21843830
> 
> 
> Huh? Did you rent discs from them through ebay or buy some? If you bought them are you sure it's the 'same' 3d-blurayrental.com? I searched ebay and there is no one with the user name 3d-blurayrental.com or 3d-blurayrental.










Did you bother to read my post on 3/27 above? Or my post earlier today where I quoted their return policy? Because you're coming into the discussion at the very end and you don't seem to know the facts. I don't mean to come off like a jerk but if you read my posts above, I don't think you'd be questioning me like this.


They now rent their movies on Ebay. You spelled their name wrong. There is no hyphen in their Ebay seller name, but it's the same company as they even said so on page 4 of this thread. *The representative's screen name (here) is 3BR.*


Here's the Ebay link again. Check the seller name.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hugo-3D-Blu-...#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## insman1132

Hi Bishop, me again. When I checked the ebay you referred us to I found the following:


This is a rental so you must return the item. This rental is currently in pre-order status. We will give you an update on shipment by the official release date.


Was this there when you rented?


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/21844343
> 
> 
> Hi Bishop, me again. When I checked the ebay you referred us to I found the following:
> 
> 
> This is a rental so you must return the item. This rental is currently in pre-order status. We will give you an update on shipment by the official release date.
> 
> 
> Was this there when you rented?



Yes, that is where I rented from.


Yeah, I notice this (now), however, Hugo has been released on 02/28/12, over 1 month ago. http://www.blu-ray.com/3d/releasedat...r=2012&month=2 

It still doesn't change the fact that the ad states they have over 10 in stock.


----------



## 3BR

Bishoplord,


Thank you for your posts. We're sorry to hear you've had an unpleasant experience with us. Let me provide some context that could help. We started listed on eBay about 2 months ago. Some of the negative feedback was based off of the confusion early on by eBay customers that they thought they were purchasing instead of renting. We've recently corrected that by adding a step which requires eBay customers to confirm they understand it is a rental. Since then, we'd had much less confusion. Renting on eBay is indeed not common but we have confirmed with them that it is ok to do. Over 99% positive ratings is pretty good in our opinion. Some of the negative feedback is for movies being lost in the mail, and we assure you they have all received their money back.


Our inventory changes on an ongoing basisliterally ever few minutes given the volume we handle. Unfortunately, there is not a way for us to integrate this information with the eBay listings. Therefore, we have to post every listing showing available inventory.


As for the wait times (assuming this is a wait), our average wait time is about 4-5 days. Very rarely does a customer have to wait past 10 days. As far as we're aware, we are the only online rental company that sends out physical discs that has a guaranteed ship time. If the wait time is unacceptable, you always have the option to cancel your order, and we will gladly give you a refund.


We have also fixed the Hugo listing to get rid of the pre-order comment. Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.


Thanks,

3BR


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21844979
> 
> 
> As for the wait times (assuming this is a wait), our average wait time is about 4-5 days.



Your ebay customers don't know that:


http://imgur.com/BDHA9.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21844979
> 
> 
> Bishoplord,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your posts. We're sorry to hear you've had an unpleasant experience with us. Let me provide some context that could help. We started listed on eBay about 2 months ago. Some of the negative feedback was based off of the confusion early on by eBay customers that they thought they were purchasing instead of renting. We've recently corrected that by adding a step which requires eBay customers to confirm they understand it is a rental. Since then, we'd had much less confusion. Renting on eBay is indeed not common but we have confirmed with them that it is ok to do. Over 99% positive ratings is pretty good in our opinion. Some of the negative feedback is for movies being lost in the mail, and we assure you they have all received their money back.
> 
> 
> Our inventory changes on an ongoing basisliterally ever few minutes given the volume we handle. Unfortunately, there is not a way for us to integrate this information with the eBay listings. Therefore, we have to post every listing showing available inventory.
> 
> 
> As for the wait times (assuming this is a wait), our average wait time is about 4-5 days. Very rarely does a customer have to wait past 10 days. As far as we're aware, we are the only online rental company that sends out physical discs that has a guaranteed ship time. If the wait time is unacceptable, you always have the option to cancel your order, and we will gladly give you a refund.
> 
> 
> We have also fixed the Hugo listing to get rid of the pre-order comment. Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 3BR



Thanks for responding. I was talking with wife regarding your service and told her about your database, inventory and whatnot. I suggested to her that if you're going to rent out your movies via Ebay, you should probably keep your Ebay rentals separate from your online rentals. I could be wrong, but it sounds like you have _a_ stock of movie rentals that go out to both Ebay and via your website? I can see how your inventory changes by the minute and how you're going to run into trouble if you don't keep the two separated.


My experience wasn't that unpleasant. I just don't like "buying" from Ebay sellers that state they have something in stock when then don't. It's false advertising. That would be similar with me as a buyer telling you I sent the payment in the mail, when in actuality, I didn't; However, in this case, you as the seller already took my money then told me you didn't have it in stock. That's a no-no my friend. You don't do that to your customer. In my place of business (I work in I.T.) when we make a mistake, we have a meeting and come up with a plan as to how this can be avoided next time. I would suggest you somehow update your system if you don't want to end up suspended on Ebay. I've read through the negative comments. Four comments in the last 2 weeks were regarding delays because the movie wasn't in stock. Do you believe anyone would send you money if they knew you didn't have the movie in stock? I know I wouldn't. But I'm not here to harp on you or give you a bad time. You're providing a great service and I appreciate what you're doing, I just want to know that I can trust your ad. One to two day delay isn't anything, but I would like to know that first as that gives me an _option_ to change my mind. To buy/rent first then get notified of a delay, well, that doesn't leave me any options and to be honest, it's not fair.


But anyhow, I received my Harold & Kumar disc today, thank you. I'll send it back tomorrow. Does this have some sort or tracking? I mean, how will I know you received the disc? Will I get a confirmation?


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21845490
> 
> 
> But anyhow, I received my Harold & Kumar disc today, thank you. I'll send it back tomorrow. Does this have some sort or tracking? I mean, how will I know you received the disc? Will I get a confirmation?



I always get an e-mail asking if I've received the disc. When I send one back, I always get a confirmation e-mail stating thatthey received it (along with a "thank you" for returning it). I can confirm that I've never had to wait 10 days for a disc...the most so far is seven, which isn't too bad for a new release. That's much better than Netflix or Blockbuster...where one often has to wait months for a title to be shipped. While I can certainly understand the confusion/disappointment regarding the Ebay ads, I think you'll find that they are a terrific resource to rent from. I'm just glad they are out there.


----------



## 3BR

Cakefoo, we wish we had more control over eBay listings but they have templates we must use.


Bishoplord, if you prefer, you can always email us ahead of time to get a list of available titles to rent. Yes, we will email you when we receive the movie back. To keep shipping free, we do not opt for tracking....very similar to other disc by mail services.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21846191
> 
> 
> Cakefoo, we wish we had more control over eBay listings but they have templates we must use.



The auction description is a place you can disclose the wait times can exceed several days more than the shipping details page claims. If the average is 4-5 days for a high profile hot new release, you shouldn't start with claiming it'll ship in 1 and drag it out to 4-5 if the buyer happens to ask. It should be disclosed up front.


----------



## insman1132

Well, Bishop, now that you have received your first disc and have gotten some important feedback on this rental service, can I make a suggestion?? It seems to me that going through ebay is probably a wasted step. It may have been fine for an initial intro, but I would think not on a continuing basis. Ebay is really set up to sell things. Not to rent them. So, why not start to deal with these people directly from their own website? I think you can see that most of us writing on this thread are doing so and are very satisfied with them. I think, overall, you will be too. Good luck.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21843983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read my post on 3/27 above? Or my post earlier today where I quoted their return policy? Because you're coming into the discussion at the very end and you don't seem to know the facts. I don't mean to come off like a jerk but if you read my posts above, I don't think you'd be questioning me like this.
> 
> 
> They now rent their movies on Ebay. You spelled their name wrong. There is no hyphen in their Ebay seller name, but it's the same company as they even said so on page 4 of this thread. *The representative's screen name (here) is 3BR.*
> 
> 
> Here's the Ebay link again. Check the seller name.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hugo-3D-Blu-...#ht_500wt_1156



Umm - read MY post - I read yours and you did not specify the name in your post was their eBay name. Did you provide a link to their eBay site? No. Have many others spelled their name on this thread? YES. Thus my question.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21846754
> 
> 
> Umm - read MY post - I read yours and you did not specify the name in your post was their eBay name. Did you provide a link to their eBay site? No. Have many others spelled their name on this thread? YES. Thus my question.



Are you for real? What does this look like (screen shot below)? (oh, maybe you didn't know you could click on that. My bad?) Had you clicked on that link you would have went to the Ebay ad and seen their seller name. Besides, the post was to them and they knew I was talking to them, not you. I didn't need to explain anything to you, but as courtesy, I replied back to you. I still don't need to explain anything to you so this is the last time I'll waste on you since you obviously got issues and you're trying to take it out on me because I had a gripe with 3d-blurayrental. I read your sentence to me and it clearly didn't make any sense regarding my post, as if you didn't comprehend what I was saying. You didn't know if I bought a movie or rented a movie. You didn't even know they rented movies on Ebay and you clearly missed the link I posted and now you're trying to make it my fault? Whatever man. I'm done.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/21846682
> 
> 
> Well, Bishop, now that you have received your first disc and have gotten some important feedback on this rental service, can I make a suggestion?? It seems to me that going through ebay is probably a wasted step. It may have been fine for an initial intro, but I would think not on a continuing basis. Ebay is really set up to sell things. Not to rent them. So, why not start to deal with these people directly from their own website? I think you can see that most of us writing on this thread are doing so and are very satisfied with them. I think, overall, you will be too. Good luck.



Thank you. I prefer to use services that accept Paypal. At least with Paypal, if I run into any issues with a Seller, getting the matter resolved is a lot easier through them than going through my credit card or bank. I try and limit the number of times I place my CC# on file with websites as well. I'm not opposed to the idea, so who knows. However, I didn't know there was another duplicate site where the only different in the name is a "s" at the end and no hyphen (3dblurayrentals.com). The sites are almost identical as well. I can see where people can get confused.


----------



## roknrol

I tried 3d-blurayrental.com for the first time. Rented HTTYD; took 8 calendar days to ship. Fair price for rental ($6-8) considering shipping is $1.70 of that and discs to buy are $30+. No issue with communications -- received an email within an hour or so informing me of the delay in shipping. Only issue would be charging me at the time of rental versus the time of shipping. Not a big fan of that practice.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21846266
> 
> 
> The auction description is a place you can disclose the wait times can exceed several days more than the shipping details page claims. If the average is 4-5 days for a high profile hot new release, you shouldn't start with claiming it'll ship in 1 and drag it out to 4-5 if the buyer happens to ask. It should be disclosed up front.



Most of our inventory is available to ship right away but that changes all the time. It's not scalable for us to change the description for all of our rentals on eBay everytime there is a change. Also, we notify the buyer immediately if there is a wait.


----------



## 3BR

Hi members, as previously requested, I'm posting a promotion. We are currently having a storewide sale of 20% off all orders over $20.00. Sale ends 4/2/2012 at midnight pacific time. Visit our site at www.3d-blurayrental.com for more information. You must order directly from our site...sales from eBay excluded sorry.


Happy renting!


----------



## WynsWrld98

It's kind of common sense if there's a pretty recent huge/popular 3D movie release that it isn't likely to ship right away due to high demand.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/21854873
> 
> 
> It's kind of common sense if there's a pretty recent huge/popular 3D movie release that it isn't likely to ship right away due to high demand.



eBay customers would say otherwise- the listing says the item is in stock and the shipping info says it usually ships in 1 day. The least 3DBR could do is add a disclaimer or faq in the auction description to clarify that popular titles do not typically ship that soon.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most of our inventory is available to ship right away but that changes all the time. It's not scalable for us to change the description for all of our rentals on eBay everytime there is a change. Also, we notify the buyer immediately if there is a wait.



I'm not suggesting you update the auctions in realtime- just add something like the above in the template auction description.


Or don't, just saying that this is a justifiable complaint some negative feedback customers are leaving.


----------



## Shagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21845490
> 
> 
> To buy/rent first then get notified of a delay, well, that doesn't leave me any options and to be honest, it's not fair.



Seems to be pretty much standard procedure from all of the online movie rental places I've used. You add a movie to your queue, and they ship it out as soon as it's available. I'm not sure what the big deal is.


They're not going to have a disc in stock for every customer that signs up, that just wouldn't make any sense in a rental business model. It would probably be a good idea for the ebay listing to clearly state that, but I would have thought it was common sense.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shagg* /forum/post/21858601
> 
> 
> Seems to be pretty much standard procedure from all of the online movie rental places I've used. You add a movie to your queue, and they ship it out as soon as it's available. I'm not sure what the big deal is.



No, you add SEVERAL movies to your queue and the available title(s) ship(s) instantly.


They even SELL movies they don't have in stock:

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s=negative_365 



> Quote:
> Sell'n item,giving it to higher bidders, then tell ya theyre sold out not honest





> Quote:
> tuk my money and never got product





> Quote:
> Seller cancelled due to out of stock, selling same thing in another auction





> Quote:
> bought a dvd and never got da product sold 2sum1 else and my money was takinout





> Quote:
> Lied about item. Then relisted it.





> Quote:
> AFTER 2 WEEKS I BOUGHT THE PRODUCT, NOW YOU SEND MONEY BACK??


----------



## fcwdev

I'm trying to understand the late fee policy here. This seams to not add up. On one hand I have 7 days with the movie, but starting the next day I start to get charged $2 a day. However it takes 2 to 3 days for it to mail.







Can anyone clarify or do I have it right (i.e. better mail it back after 3 days). Thanks


_How long will it take the movie to get to me?




Answer:

We mail the movie to you via first class mail and the pre-paid envelope back to us will be via first class mail as well. *Per the USPS website, the average ship time for first class mail domestically in the US is 2-3 business days*.





Question #4:


How many days will I have with the movie before I need to return it?



Answer:
*You will have 7 days / one full week with the movie*. We will check in with you 5 days after the movie has shipped to see if you've received the movie. We will follow up again towards the end of your rental with a friendly reminder to send the movie back.




Question #5:


Where are the movies shipped from?




Answer:


The Blu-ray movies are shipped from and returned to Northern California.






Question #6:


What are your late fees?




Answer:
*You must return the movie within 7 days (including weekends and holidays) from receiving it. Starting on the 8th day, a $2 per/day late fee will be charged to your credit card.* If the movie is 10 days late, you will be charged the current manufacturer's suggested retail price or market value, and at this point, you do not need to return the movie._


----------



## cakefoo

Didn't it used to be that we had 14 days from the ship date to get it back to them?


Now I guess transit times are no longer necessary to calculate- you just keep the movie 7 days and mail it back, no questions.


But the way they make it sound at the very end is that if you mail it on day 7 like you're supposed to, and it doesn't get there for 3 days, you will have incurred 3 days of late fees.


Maybe they have realtime tracking?


----------



## 3BR

Fcwdev, you have up to 7 days with the movie. You are not responsible for transit times. Hope that helps.


Cakefoo, we do not sell movies we do not have in inventory. In rare instances, there are administrative errors in which we did not have the inventory. That is not by design....99% success is pretty good in our opinion. I dont think we can solve for 100%.


----------



## Wamblej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR* /forum/post/21860963
> 
> 
> Fcwdev, you have up to 7 days with the movie. You are not responsible for transit times. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Cakefoo, we do not sell movies we do not have in inventory. In rare instances, there are administrative errors in which we did not have the inventory. That is not by design....99% success is pretty good in our opinion. I dont think we can solve for 100%.



I have made many 3dbr rentals through eBay and I have been very pleased with them. I am sorry that eBay is giving them difficulties. I will continue to rent through 3d-blurayrental and enjoy their great service. I would highly recommend them.


And cake foo if you read the negative reviews you can see they sound pretty pathetic with quotes such as "tuk my money" and "sell'n". I'd say over 3000 positive is pretty good and again I'm sorry eBay isn't cooperating.


----------



## zaqqaz

I have been using them for last 3 weeks and have rented over 15 3d movies from them and have not had a single problem. They generally arrive 2-3 days after I place the website order and I may return them in 7 days from the receipt day. They have excellent communication and send out frequent progress update e-mails. I rented the $5.99 disks and the recent 20% off sale has been an added bonus.

One of the disks had freezing problems and I forgot to tell them and when I did over 2 weeks later, they still sent out me a replacement at no cost. JUST AWESOME.

This service allows me to view expensive 3d movies I would rather not buy.

I don't think anybody will be disappointed with the service.


----------



## squigglyline

I've used this service a couple of times and thought they were great. I did receive one movie with a crack in it so I took a pic of the defect and emailed it to them. I received an almost immediate apology and a replacement bluray within a couple of days.


----------



## RolandL

I signed up for HBO just to watch Game of Thrones. I didn't realize they have for free on demand and 3-D the following titles:


This month:

Despicable Me

Green Lantern

Megamind

The Chronicals of Narnia

Legends of the Guardians


Last month they had Gulivers Travels and a few others. With 18 3-D Imax titles for free On Demand, that's not bad.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL* /forum/post/21974893
> 
> 
> I signed up for HBO just to watch Game of Thrones. I didn't realize they have for free on demand and 3-D the following titles:
> 
> 
> This month:
> 
> Despicable Me
> 
> Green Lantern
> 
> Megamind
> 
> The Chronicals of Narnia
> 
> Legends of the Guardians
> 
> 
> Last month they had Gulivers Travels and a few others. With 18 3-D Imax titles for free On Demand, that's not bad.



Broadcast TV 3D is SideBySide (SBS) format which is much more poor quality 3D than BluRay 3D, right?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/21982557
> 
> 
> Broadcast TV 3D is SideBySide (SBS) format which is much more poor quality 3D than BluRay 3D, right?



Yes, Cable and Satellite is generally SBS (Side by side) or TNB (Top and Bottom) which is 1280 x 720 picture divided by two so you only get 1280 x 360 (TNB) per eye or 640 x 720 (SBS) per eye. 3D Blu-ray you get 1920 x 1080 per eye which is true 1080P which is 4.5 times the resolution. Not to mention you get uncompressed sound up to 7.1....which I'm not sure how many times is better but a lot


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21557071
> 
> 
> Vudu works the best if you have a PS3, so you can simply download the content and then watch it in HDX.
> 
> 
> I recently signed up with them on my PS3, upon which they gave me a $5.99 , once I recieved my LG 3D TV, I signed it to my account on the LG TV and they gave me another $5.99!
> 
> So I used my $11.98 towards the purchase of the 3D version of "Sammy's Adventures" ($21.99 before be $12 credit! ) , one of the best 3D animated movies ( story and all isnt in Pixar class, but awesome 3D). Glad I got it this way and not through Amazon (Hong Kong US version for $46 !)
> 
> 
> So if you have a PS3 and want this hidden gem, You know what to do !



Be careful, PS3 treats VUDU 3D content same as 3D games and reduces the resolution to 720p. Sammy's looked blurry on PS3 but looks crisp on my Samsung 6700 3d player.


----------



## iSoLateD1

3br, is there a chance 3d-blurayrental.com could offer a subscription service for $20 or less a month with unlimited rentals and 1 disc out at a time? Also can you keep the disc as long as you want until you watch it before you return it? If you offered a plan like that, I would subscribe. If not I will subscribe to http://www.3dbymail.com .


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iSoLateD1*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22219926
> 
> 
> 3br, is there a chance 3d-blurayrental.com could offer a subscription service for $20 or less a month with unlimited rentals and 1 disc out at a time? Also can you keep the disc as long as you want until you watch it before you return it? If you offered a plan like that, I would subscribe. If not I will subscribe to http://www.3dbymail.com .



Thank you for your request. We are in process of starting a small pilot to test out a subscription model. Please email us via our website to inquire about how to sign up for the pilot.


----------



## cinema13

I personall prefer the 3BR model. The problem with subscription and keeping the disc as long as you want is that it becomes more difficult for other members to get a title, particularly latge-demand or new releases. With a limted supply, a person might have to wait months for such a title. I think a week (as 3BR allows) is more than enough time to watch a film. If it isn't, maybe it should be rented at another, more convenient time. When I've used 3BR, I've nevre had to wait more than a few days before a new, high-profile title is shipped to me. I can deal with that better than having to wait weeks/months for a title to be returned by some folks who need to hang on to them for unlimted time frames.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22225074
> 
> 
> I personall prefer the 3BR model. The problem with subscription and keeping the disc as long as you want is that it becomes more difficult for other members to get a title, particularly latge-demand or new releases. With a limted supply, a person might have to wait months for such a title. I think a week (as 3BR allows) is more than enough time to watch a film. If it isn't, maybe it should be rented at another, more convenient time. When I've used 3BR, I've nevre had to wait more than a few days before a new, high-profile title is shipped to me. I can deal with that better than having to wait weeks/months for a title to be returned by some folks who need to hang on to them for unlimted time frames.


IDK. I get more value watching 5 movies 1 time, versus watching 1 movie 5 times.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22225499
> 
> 
> IDK. I get more value watching 5 movies 1 time, versus watching 1 movie 5 times.



In my case, I watch the movie once (twice if there is a commentary)and return it. If I need to see it more than that, I just buy it.


----------



## Wryker

For 3D BD's I don't want a 'subscription' since the number of 3D BD's is no where near the number of BDs released each month. I'll keep ordering them 'one-off' from www.3d-blurayrental.com


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22229607
> 
> 
> For 3D BD's I don't want a 'subscription' since the number of 3D BD's is no where near the number of BDs released each month. I'll keep ordering them 'one-off' from www.3d-blurayrental.com



Many of our customers have the same opinion you do. Recently though, we've seen more requests for a subscription plan because we've added 2D Blu-ray titles to our library. We carry 2D Blu-ray titles that no other rental disc by mail service provides (i.e. Jurassic Park, Aliens 1-4, and Timescapes), as well as the regular hot 2D Blu-ray titles with no rental delay on new releases (it ships on the same day as the Blu-ray release), and of course 3D Blu-ray. With this selection now, we think it could make sense for a subscription plan thus we are piloting that now. If the pilot goes well, we will not get rid of the pay per rental model but instead just add subscription plans as another option. Our guarantee that movies will ship within a time frame will not be affected.


----------



## cakefoo

I'd pay $15 a month if I could squeeze 5 movies out of you guys in a month


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22237933
> 
> 
> I'd pay $15 a month if I could squeeze 5 movies out of you guys in a month



I'd pay $15 a month if I was guaranteed to be able to see 3 movies, maybe 4, during that period of time.


I currently have a Blockbuster Online plan, where I get 3 movies at a time, with exchanges at the store, and it's a great service, but unfortunately, they only have like one or two 3D movies (if that). If only Blockbuster or Netflix would realize that there are quite a few people out there that would love to RENT 3D movies, but have zero interest in buying them.


----------



## 3BR

You should be ablet to get 3-5 movies per/month on the 1 disc subscription plan. We cannot guarantee that though based off the titles selected as well as "not knowing" how long a customer will keep the rental. You can find out more information now on our website.


----------



## cinema13

What would most matter to me is title selection. You can get the high-profile (SHERLOCK HOLMES, AMERICAN REUNION, THOR, etc. etc. etc) titles anywhere...Redbox, Vudu, OnDemand, Blockbuster, and so on. But for more low-profile or indie films on Blu...good luck! If the site had THOSE titles, I'd go for a disc rental plan. Some examples: SUPERMAN VS THE ELITE, THE FIELDS, BRAKE, THE PERFECT FAMILY, 4:44 LAST DAY ON EARTH, _ad infinitum_). The big titles I can get anywhere (or with the click of a button)...the small, more obscure titles...not so much. Most outlets (including Netflix) only get them on standard DVD and don't bother with BD.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22244784
> 
> 
> What would most matter to me is title selection. You can get the high-profile (SHERLOCK HOLMES, AMERICAN REUNION, THOR, etc. etc. etc) titles anywhere...Redbox, Vudu, OnDemand, Blockbuster, and so on. But for more low-profile or indie films on Blu...good luck! If the site had THOSE titles, I'd go for a disc rental plan. Some examples: SUPERMAN VS THE ELITE, THE FIELDS, BRAKE, THE PERFECT FAMILY, 4:44 LAST DAY ON EARTH, _ad infinitum_). The big titles I can get anywhere (or with the click of a button)...the small, more obscure titles...not so much. Most outlets (including Netflix) only get them on standard DVD and don't bother with BD.



We do carry specialty blu-ray titles. We add them on a request basis...please go to our website for more information.


----------



## johnhq

This is the worst company I've ever rented from. When my order didn't arrive after 5 days I contacted them. I received the most rude, low quality customer service I have EVER received. I demanded a refund from them and they said they wouldn't rent to me anymore if they gave me refund.


After about a week they sent me some letter from their law firm saying I wasn't allowed to rent from them anymore and that any attempt to retaliate by leaving bad reviews would result in a lawsuit... Let them sue!


STAY AWAY AT ALL COSTS!


----------



## plasmaowner

I've rented over 70 3d titles from them and have never had a single problem. I would highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Paul.R.S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnhq*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/270#post_22340547
> 
> 
> This is the worst company I've ever rented from. When my order didn't arrive after 5 days I contacted them. I received the most rude, low quality customer service I have EVER received. I demanded a refund from them and they said they wouldn't rent to me anymore if they gave me refund.
> 
> 
> After about a week they sent me some letter from their law firm saying I wasn't allowed to rent from them anymore and that any attempt to retaliate by leaving bad reviews would result in a lawsuit... Let them sue!
> 
> 
> STAY AWAY AT ALL COSTS!



The balance of comments about this service are largely positive. I'm skeptical/curious about the fact pattern here. You didn't receive your disc, but you did receive a letter from a law firm--really? Care to share a PDF of that?


And from a new member, joined this month, with two posts--both essentially identical and critical of 3D Blu-ray Rental?


----------



## roknrol

^^ Yeah, certainly not my experience with customer service. I received a bad disc, sent them an email, immediately received a response with an option of a new disc or a credit to my account. Easy and without fuss.


I noticed soon after that they are now using hard plastic protective sleeves for shipping, so hopefully damaged discs are no longer a problem.


----------



## audiopho

I've said this over and over again.

Best 3d rental company on the planet, period.

Have been with them since day one and I could not be happier.


----------



## edtorious

If 3BR is still monitoring this thread, can you tell us as to why this movie cost $20 bucks just to rent? Flying Swords of Dragon http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/-strse-289/Flying-Swords-of-Dragon/Detail.bok I can understand probably for the movie Avatar but this movie? I would love to rent it but for $20? I love that you guys starts renting out foreign 3d movies but disappointed about the rent price. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Wryker

I just got in 4 3D titles over the weekend that are now on their way back to them. Love the new envelopes! Very much like that "other" disc rental company.

I hope they get in Jaws, The Alien Anthology and the Indiana Jones collection in BD to rent since that 'other' place doesn't show they'll have them.

They might already have Jaws - I'll have to check!


----------



## Brucew0617

Looks great, and the new stuffs comes timely.


----------



## 3BR

Yes, we are still monitoring this thread







. The reason Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D has a high rental price is because it is only available in limited quantity and costs us more to obtain the title. With that said, there has been some reports by customers that the movie is not even in 3D so we have pulled it from our site for now for further testing. It may come back up soon. There is a chance this movie will be readily available in Oct 2012 and if so, the rental price will be lowered. Hope that helps.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22370329
> 
> 
> I hope they get in Jaws, The Alien Anthology and the Indiana Jones collection in BD to rent since that 'other' place doesn't show they'll have them.
> 
> They might already have Jaws - I'll have to check!



If not, that other "other place" has it. Just sent it back.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22379556
> 
> 
> If not, that other "other place" has it. Just sent it back.


The the 'other' place begins with an "N" and ends in an "X" I don't show the BD versions there.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22380811
> 
> 
> The the 'other' place begins with an "N" and ends in an "X" I don't show the BD versions there.



No...the OTHER "other place". What would cause Ralphie to lose an eye, if he got it for Christmas?


(We having fun yet?)


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22382058
> 
> 
> No...the OTHER "other place". What would cause Ralphie to lose an eye, if he got it for Christmas?
> 
> (We having fun yet?)


Got it. I dont have one of those within 100 miles of me though.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22384035
> 
> 
> Got it. I dont have one of those within 100 miles of me though.



No stores by me either. They have a mail service plan, like that other place. Currently listed as "Available." Anyway...3D BR-Rental also has it for rent, and the Indy films are listed as coming as well...so problem solved!


I may as well chime in on 3D-BluRay Rental while I'm here. I've found their service to be superb. Of course, I have not ever had an issue with a disc not arriving. Nor have I ever had to make use of their customer service. The lawyer letter sounds a bit extreme...so much so that I'd have to question it. But based on my experiences, I'd enthusiastically recommend their rental service to anyone.


----------



## Wryker

^^ Since i already pay for the other service and then when I rent from 3D BD so I can't justify more $$ for that other plan.


----------



## donald1b1979

I just joined yesterday, so I will update and let you know how it goes! I just got my 3D TV VIZIO and SONT 3D player off amazon for a killer deal. The main item holding me back was I did not want to pay 30 from Wally world the day it comes out! So when I found this 3d rental site I was excited and decided to order our first 3d tv.! Now, I orginally subbed for the one disc at a time, then after my wife saw all the disney movies, she wanted to change it to two at a time so we can get a movie for us, and a movie for the kiddos. So I emailed them and les than 5 hours later they just charged the diffrence to my card and walla... I am now a two at a time user. There i sa limit of 10 rentals a month, but I live in Lochbuie ( Denver ), Colorado so I am guessing 3-4 days to get to me, so 10 a month at two at a time prob would be the max I could get anywyas. They were very fast and responsive to my emails, letting me know that Titanic was a short wait and they will ship Bolt on monday and to plaese choose another movie. So I choose Tron 3D, they said they will ship Tiatnic and the pre-ordered Advengers soon as it comes out. SOMEHTING OVER NETFLIX = They stated you can email them, let them know you shipped the movies back in the mail and they will immediatly ship your dvd to you!!! With netflix you have to wait until they recieve it, now since netflix is huge and they have a facility here in Denver, that is not a prob cause they day I mail it, they recieve it the next day, then follwing the day after I got a new DVD, but since this company is in Cali from what I can tell, thats i sawesome feature to have for us! So as I sated so far, no DVD's, but the cstomer service was fast and responisve, which is a great start, Ill update in a week after I get my new TV ( Wensaday from Amazon, whoot vizio passive 47







) and the DVD, and let you know how the exsperiance was!


----------



## Don Landis

For regular DVD and BD, I have a two out at a time Movie Pass from local Blockbuster store. I also have Netflix for one out at a time as they get many BD titles that Blockbuster doesn't. Neither has 3D BR rental so finding 3D-BlurayRrental rounds out my service needs. Their pricing for regular 2D rental is not competitive with the other services I mentioned but I'm glad they can help some of you who live out in the boonies.


I just registered with 3D-blurayrental and really impressed with the service so far. They have lots of titles I haven't seen yet and I look forward to giving them lots of business. Some day the 3D prices may come down with volume and more competition but in the meantime, for those of us who only watch a movie once, the service is a nice saving over buying those 4 disk sets at $30 from Amazon. My first experience with them was 3 days from California to Florida. Not sure that will be every week but first impressions are good.


In the other thread I also posted this comment and wanted to post it here so my experience story is complete- _One disk has a defect. First time I experienced this with any rental. The title is DolphinTale 3D. It gets to about 11 minutes and then stutters and then quits playing. The disk doesn't appear to be scratched. I wonder if anyone else had trouble with this title._ I did test it on 3 players with varying results but none good. 3D-Blurayrental responded immediately and now waiting on another replacement.



I posted my initial experience over at Satelliteguys and already 3D-Blurayrental got a new customer from my post.


*Comment to other rental customers*- The successful experience for all of us is based on turn around time for these titles as they do have a finite quantity to send out, especially on new releases. If you are keeping disks sitting on your shelf and not watching them each day, you are ruining the experience for the rest of us as well as sabotaging the success of the rental company. *PLEASE RETURN YOUR RENTALS PROMPTLY! show a little appreciation and respect for the rest of us who are waiting for the same title that just sits on your shelf because you are too inconsiderate of others waiting!*


----------



## Don Landis

Update- Just got the replacement disk that was a bad one today. It plays fine.


Also received 4 new ones that I had ordered on Friday.


So far I am very pleased with the service.


----------



## mr stroke

First time using 3dBlu Ray rental this week and impressed so far. Got the Blu Ray in 2 days and sent it back the next. Smooth transaction. Will continue to use them until or if Netflix ever gets 3D BR's


----------



## Av8tr

Just wanted to chime here and give another thumbs up for 3D Blue Ray Rentals. Occasionally, they don't have a movie instantly, but they are very prompt on letting me know, and i usually have it withing a few days. Never had a problem.


----------



## DanInSanJose

*Hi 3BR at 3D-BluRayrental.com*


(I posted this on another thread, but this one seems to be the active one, so I'll post it here)


Your website is VERY confusing regarding the methods of renting, the costs and your policies. I just subscribed then canceled 20 minutes later because I was so confused ! (well, it seems to happen a lot to me







)

Maybe all this is on your site and I got lost (again) and of course, I don't ask for directions, I just confidently drive around (and around)


Now, you sent an email that helps a lot, I wish I had it before I canceled. I'll resubscribe









This is for the $15.99 subscription, maybe it'll help others understand and subscribe.

(following *emphasis* is mine to highlight the best points)

Thank you for signing up for our Subscription service for *one disc at a time rental plan*. The service is effective immediately. You will be *billed monthly at $15.99* starting today until you cancel your subscription. There are a *max limit of 5 rentals per/month*. Please follow these instructions below to rent your first movie.


Step One – Renting a movie:


• Go to our website and select the first movie you would like to rent. You can only select one movie since you are on the One Disc at a time plan. Do not add more than one movie or you will receive an error message or we will reject your order. The *only exception are specialty rentals priced above $8 per/rental.* If you want to rent one of those titles, please email us separately.

• During checkout, you will notice that your last name will be followed by (Sub One). Please do not delete that. That will let us know which plan you are signed up for.

• You will need to *enter in your credit card information but your order total will be zero when you complete the checkout.* ((( _this is where I canceled_ )))

• After you complete your order, we will email you shortly the status of your order and when the title will ship. If there is a short wait, you may place another order while waiting for that title.

• There are a max limit of 5 rentals per/month. The limit is based off of movies shipped per calendar month and not when your subscription is activated.


Step Two – Returning and renting your next movie:


• You may *keep the rental as long as you wish* as long as you are still paying the active subscription. When you are ready to return the movie to get your next title, please place the movie in the mail in the provided return envelope. ((( _of course we at AVS appreciate that the movies are returned asap_ )))

• Go back to our website and select your next movie rental of choice. Remember to *rent only one movie and not more than one*.

• During Step 5 of the *checkout process, please indicate in the “special instructions” box the date in which you put your current rental in the mail.* We will validate this date by looking at the postmark date provided by the USPS when we receive the return. If there are discrepancies with the date you provided and the postmark date, that could result in the cancellation of your subscription account. By putting the date in which you returned the movie during the checkout phase, *you do not have to wait until we receive your return before we ship out the next rental.*


Cancellation:

• Your account is active until you cancel your account by emailing us at [email protected] You may cancel at anytime.


Please let us know if you have any questions. We thank you for your business.



Fantastic!

Ok, now we wanted to rent a movie and their extremely efficient staff sent the following so no problem:

Thank you for your order. We apologize but your selected movie rental(s) will currently be a short wait of about 1-10 days. We try and stock titles so that it’s available for shipping within 1 business day, but sometimes, there are short waits. We guarantee that the movie(s) will ship within 20 days. You will receive another e-mail from us once the movie has shipped.


If you want to get something right away, below is a link to a list of movies currently available for immediate shipping. If you are a subscription customer, you may place another order for the same amount of movies in which you are waiting for, but please choose a movie that is currently in stock. If you do place another order, you do not have to re-order this title(s). It will ship when it is available. Please keep in mind, our inventory is constantly being updated so please order soon (immediate availability is not guaranteed).

http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/-strse-436/List-of-Available-Movies/Detail.bok 


If your order contains a pre-order, we will give you an update by the release date. We thank you for your business.



*3BR*

I noticed that you link to this forum to showcase your customers. IMHO you should keep this as your customer feedback forum going forward. (if there are no AVS rules against it).

The folks here are the most knowledgeable experts anywhere, and as you can see, by following their advice you will soon be overwhelmed with new business.









*AVS folks,*

Thanks sooo much.

Because of you, we just installed our BenQ W7000, True Depth glasses and bought Hugo for our premier. WOW, were we thrilled !

Our 110" Stewart Firerhawk exploded with light and color and with the 3d glasses it was better than the theater. Our trusty Sony VPL-VW10HT is officially retired. Even the 8 Martin Logans sounded better.


----------



## 3BR

Thank you (DanInSanJose) for being a new subscription member. This is still a pilot for us so we are still trying to figure out the kinks. Not sure if there was a specific question you had for us on this forum. Reading your posts seems to suggest you have your questions answered by our team already.


----------



## Don Landis

3BR-

Thank you for your service and your presence here on the forum.


Couple comments and questions I am curious about-


1. You recently switched to a new envelope, all white. Please note that the perforated flap is not clean and often does not tear off. You should report that quality deficiency back to your supplier.


2. You put a sticker on the Blu Ray disks with your information. This is not a really good practice for several reasons. a. The sticker can throw the disk off balance in some players, especially at BluRay disk speeds. b. The sticker adhesive can get soft and cause the label to come loose while playing due to the high heat generated by the players during long playing times. While I have not had a problem with your disk stickers yet, in the past other small operation disk duplicator services have done this with problems resulting in liability issues when the label comes off in the player and prevents the disk from ejecting. This problem has been much more common in slot type players such as PS3 uses.


3. You recently switched to sending a dummy CD as a backing for the product to protect during transit. This cost additional postage, I wonder why you needed to do this when neither Netflix nor Blockbuster found the need. Maybe a cardboard sleeve as opposed to a paper one would save you money and do a better job of protection.


4. Do you have a special deal that gets you just the 3D disk or do you get the whole set and just shelve the extra disks? There are some titles that come with a great selection of movie extras on a separate disk. This might be worth an experiment to offer these at a reduced price. I personally like viewing those. Here are some ideas on how to market this-

For $1.99 additional get the second extra features disk when you rent the main title.

Rent the extra features as a single title for $2.99.



Thanks again for your excellent service. I wish I would have signed up long ago. My budget for 3D movies has allowed me to watch 3 times as many titles as when I had to purchase them retail.


----------



## 3BR

Here are the answers to your questions:


1. You recently switched to a new envelope, all white. Please note that the perforated flap is not clean and often does not tear off. You should report that quality deficiency back to your supplier.


Thank you. We will give that feedback to our supplier.



2. You put a sticker on the Blu Ray disks with your information. This is not a really good practice for several reasons. a. The sticker can throw the disk off balance in some players, especially at BluRay disk speeds. b. The sticker adhesive can get soft and cause the label to come loose while playing due to the high heat generated by the players during long playing times. While I have not had a problem with your disk stickers yet, in the past other small operation disk duplicator services have done this with problems resulting in liability issues when the label comes off in the player and prevents the disk from ejecting. This problem has been much more common in slot type players such as PS3 uses.


We've been using this label for about 2 years now and no reports of any issues







. That's quite a few rentals. For customers who do not like the label, we are ok with the customer applying some windex to the label and removing it before putting it in their blu-ray players.


3. You recently switched to sending a dummy CD as a backing for the product to protect during transit. This cost additional postage, I wonder why you needed to do this when neither Netflix nor Blockbuster found the need. Maybe a cardboard sleeve as opposed to a paper one would save you money and do a better job of protection.


Netflix and Blockbuster ship at a much higher volume than we do...we hope that changes







. Because of this higher volume, the USPS recognizes their mailers and put them aside and do not put them through the sorting machines which damage the discs. We are trying to build that relationship with the USPS for them to put aside our mailers. The reality unfortunately is that they do not and put our mailers through the machines which causes in breakage. Since we started using the extra dummy discs, our discs have been damaged at a much lower percentage. We have used cardboard in the past and the shipping costs is the same, however, the breakage is higher.



4. Do you have a special deal that gets you just the 3D disk or do you get the whole set and just shelve the extra disks? There are some titles that come with a great selection of movie extras on a separate disk. This might be worth an experiment to offer these at a reduced price. I personally like viewing those. Here are some ideas on how to market this-

For $1.99 additional get the second extra features disk when you rent the main title.

Rent the extra features as a single title for $2.99.


We do sell our extra discs on eBay. We do buy the full retail bundle. That way, we do not get a dummied down "rental version" which in many cases is lower quality. We believe our customers want the best possible quality.


----------



## Keith Selles

The service is good. Shipping is somewhat slow and it would be great if the instituted some sort of queue system so when something isnt available they could just send you something on your list that is.


----------



## igboo

I'd just like to chime in here and agree with the idea of some kind of queue system. It wouldn't need to hold a lot of titles, maybe just 5 or 10 (at least for me).


Other than that, I have nothing but praise for your service.


Thanks


----------



## Don Landis

It occurred to me that buying a la carte is better than the monthly subscription since the number of titles would be so limited per month due to time delays in shipping. But a queue would be handy to speed up those with monthly subscriptions and living within one day shipping time. My shipping turn around time is 8-10 days round trip including a day for viewing. This makes the subscription more expensive. Netflix has next day service here because of a distribution center in same zip code making the subscription and queue a real deal. I'm happy to pay for what I rent from 3D BluRay Rentals .com.

The other nice quality is their titles are not rental versions like Block Buster who often have box art on the shelf that advertise content that is not on the disk. IMO, this is false advertising and I have made an official complaint on this but received no response.


----------



## Srfsteve

I signed up with 3D BluRay rental in October and have been pretty happy with the service but admit it would be nice if they had a distribution center closer to Florida than the one they have in California. I too STRONGLY suggest the they creat a queue so that we can put in a number of movies and they can send the ones that they have available at any given time. I subscribed to both Netflix and Blockbuster over the years and both companies have a queue to add in quite a few movies that are desired. And I would like to know why it takes SO long to get any of the new movies when they come out? Finding Nemo 3D, Avatar 3D and Arthur Christmas 3D are a few movies I would like to receive they NEVER show up on the list of available movies. I realize there are a limited number of copies but SOMEONE must be receiving those movies so how does 3D BluRay rental decide who to send them to when they are never listed on the available movie list???????


Thanks!!


----------



## edtorious

Although having this rental service is nice, I find that I'm now buying these 3D movies instead of renting them as most of them are really good and I always like to have friends come over and show off the 3D movies to them. The only time I rent here is when I'm not sure if that movie is really good or if the reviews are not that good for a particular movie but I'm still interested in watching it.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22678691
> 
> 
> Although having this rental service is nice, I find that I'm now buying these 3D movies instead of renting them as most of them are really good and I always like to have friends come over and show off the 3D movies to them. The only time I rent here is when I'm not sure if that movie is really good or if the reviews are not that good for a particular movie but I'm still interested in watching it.



+1


Same here. Especially lately with all the releases.


Ed


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Srfsteve*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22677975
> 
> 
> I realize there are a limited number of copies but SOMEONE must be receiving those movies so how does 3D BluRay rental decide who to send them to when they are never listed on the available movie list???????
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, wanted to address your question. We operate on a first come first serve basis with all of our rentals. To ensure you are one of the first person to get a title, we recommend you put an order in as soon as possible in the pre-order phase which is a week before the release date. The reason these hot titles dont show up in the "in stock" list is because there is generally a queue for the first 1-2 months. Once that queue is complete, then it will show up in the available list like Prometheus, Avengers, Madagascar, etc does now. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chere

I just went through this entire thread and will be joining this service pretty shortly. Only one bad review from a user that was never heard off from again and was probably just trolling. Nice to see a start up with excellent customer service doing good things when the big giants seem incapable of looking out for us video enthusiasts.


Question for the veteran users of this website:



Iam a newbie when it comes to 3D. I Just recently updated to a new 3D HDTV and blu ray player a couple of weeks ago and have yet to see a single 3D movie on my new set. Iam not in a rush to start seeing all the latest and upcoming 3D movies ( I bet everyone on wait lists and queues just started smiling







) and am willing to start working up from older titles. I'm just not that interested in any cartoon/ animated movies for the most part and wanted to know if I should go for the subscription service instead of the pay per rental option. Are the 3D non animated movie selections vast enough to justify the subscription model or will I catch up quickly? In other words which would give me the most bang for the buck in the short and long term?


Thanks!



P.S: Does anyone know any 3D movie review technical websites that you guys pay attention/ refer to when you want to check a disc's transfer and picture quality? Thanks again!


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chere*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22683547
> 
> 
> I just went through this entire thread and will be joining this service pretty shortly. Only one bad review from a user that was never heard off from again and was probably just trolling. Nice to see a start up with excellent customer service doing good things when the big giants seem incapable of looking out for us video enthusiasts.



Recently, a disc arrived but it was cracked. I sent them an e-mail to let them know, fully expecting them to send me a replacement once they received the damaged disc. Figured there might be a bit of a wait as well since it was a recent title, and I was ok with that. Instead, they shipped a replacement right away! I got the replacement the same day they confirmed getting the damaged copy back. _Excellent_ customer service! And where else can you rent The Little Rascals, the Three Stooges, and Laurel and Hardy in 3D???? I doubt that you'll have any regrets using their service.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300_100#post_22681694
> 
> 
> Hi, wanted to address your question. We operate on a first come first serve basis with all of our rentals. To ensure you are one of the first person to get a title, we recommend you put an order in as soon as possible in the pre-order phase which is a week before the release date. The reason these hot titles dont show up in the "in stock" list is because there is generally a queue for the first 1-2 months. Once that queue is complete, then it will show up in the available list like Prometheus, Avengers, Madagascar, etc does now. Hope that helps.



Thanks 3BR. So if you have the one movie out at a time subscription, which I do, how does this work. I know when I order a movie that is not in stock, I'll receive an email stating it is out of stock and to order another one. Will the pre-order work the same way or do you have to wait for the movie to be physically in your online store before the normal process of generating the out of stock email if it is out of stock and to choose another movie? Meaning you have to wait a week or so for the pre-order to actually be in your online store before getting the email to select another movie and have it shipped? Just asking because that would mean I have to wait a week w/o having any movies go out.


Luckily for me, I just started about a month and there are a few 3D movies I have not seen yet, so I have some catching up to do. I have a few, about 10 or so movies, but definitely want to watch the new 3D's but seems like I have to wait awhile for them to appear in stock. I guess with the demand so high on the 3D titles I'll just have to pre-order to get them sooner and if so, hopefully that wait doesn't keep me from receiving another movie in the interim.


Thanks,


----------



## Kevin Doherty

So how long does it take to receive a movie after you sign up? I ordered the movie on 12/7/2012. I still haven't received it. Also, why isn't there any way to contact on the website?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kikkoman*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22689199
> 
> 
> Thanks 3BR. So if you have the one movie out at a time subscription, which I do, how does this work. I know when I order a movie that is not in stock, I'll receive an email stating it is out of stock and to order another one. Will the pre-order work the same way or do you have to wait for the movie to be physically in your online store before the normal process of generating the out of stock email if it is out of stock and to choose another movie? Meaning you have to wait a week or so for the pre-order to actually be in your online store before getting the email to select another movie and have it shipped? Just asking because that would mean I have to wait a week w/o having any movies go out.
> 
> Luckily for me, I just started about a month and there are a few 3D movies I have not seen yet, so I have some catching up to do. I have a few, about 10 or so movies, but definitely want to watch the new 3D's but seems like I have to wait awhile for them to appear in stock. I guess with the demand so high on the 3D titles I'll just have to pre-order to get them sooner and if so, hopefully that wait doesn't keep me from receiving another movie in the interim.
> 
> Thanks,



Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. To get a faster response, you can always use the "contact us" feature on the website. If we understand your question correctly, yes, the same applies for pre-orders. If you place a pre-order and do not currently have something outstanding, you may place another order for something that is available. When the pre-order is ready to ship, it will also ship to you.


Hope that helps.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin Doherty*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22707153
> 
> 
> So how long does it take to receive a movie after you sign up? I ordered the movie on 12/7/2012. I still haven't received it. Also, why isn't there any way to contact on the website?



Movies will ship within 24 hours if availabe in stock. To find a list of available movies that are in stock, you can check this url below at anytime. When you put in an order, you will get an email from us shortly giving you a status of your order. If you do not receive that email, please check your spam filter. If we are in your spam folder, please mark us as "not spam". Lastly, there is a contact us page...see link below:


For movies in stock:
http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/-strse-List-of-Available-Rentals/Categories.bok 


To contact us:
http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/Service.bok


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300_100#post_22707830
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. To get a faster response, you can always use the "contact us" feature on the website. If we understand your question correctly, yes, the same applies for pre-orders. If you place a pre-order and do not currently have something outstanding, you may place another order for something that is available. When the pre-order is ready to ship, it will also ship to you.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ok, good. That works out then. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Kevin Doherty

Just received Conan 3D. The movie doesn't play, tried it on 2 different players, unsupported format. I've had this subscription sine Dec. 7th. I've gotten one movie and that one doesn't play. I'm not very happy.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin Doherty*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22741068
> 
> 
> Just received Conan 3D. The movie doesn't play, tried it on 2 different players, unsupported format. I've had this subscription sine Dec. 7th. I've gotten one movie and that one doesn't play. I'm not very happy.



Sorry to hear about your experience. I assure you this is not common. This, however, does not sound quite right to us. If you signed up on 12/7 and ordered Conan, you should have received it by 12/12 or 12/13 and not by 12/24. We would have followed up with you too to see if there was a problem well before 12/24. If there was a problem with the disc, we would have addressed that awhile ago. Feel free to email us directly to get this resolved and to receive another bonus disc given the situation.


----------



## Toe

Looks like a great service and I am considering joining, except the monthly rental limitation. Why is there a limitation on how many rentals you can do each month?


----------



## aaronwt

Yes this sounds interesting. I see it ships only from California. This reminds me of when I started using Netflix fourteen years ago. All my discs came from California back then. This will be a good way for me to watch some 3D titles to test out my new TV that should hopefully arrive next week. I'm just waiting for the activation email to arrive before I can rent something.


----------



## Don Landis

If you live on the East coast and will use the service only for 3D titles and any you want in 2D but wish to avoid the "rental version" the math says you are better off renting, pay as you go rather than the monthly subscription. This way you can order up several, say 6 disks and get them shipped to you as soon as available. Once you get caught up and have viewed every disk in the current library, then you will be ordering as the new titles are released and this could fewer titles depending on the number of new titles.


If I lived within a day shipping of 3D-blurayrental.com, then I would obviously be going with the monthly subscription plan.


If you like to watch movies only, no special features, and 2D, then the better deal is probably Netflix as they have fulfillment centers all over the country and turn over is very fast.


In any mail order rental service, you must estimate your shipping time both ways in order to determine the maximum number of titles you could get in a month. If you rent a movie and then fail to return it next day, you just add to your cost per title.


----------



## aaronwt

I thought 3D-blurayrental allows you get get your next titles sent to you after you put them in the mail? You just put down the date that you mailed them and they send you the next rentals. I thought I read that but I don't have any first hand experience yet since my first subscription titles are still on the way to me.


----------



## Kevin Doherty

That's how it's supposed to work by my understanding.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22745833
> 
> 
> Looks like a great service and I am considering joining, except the monthly rental limitation. Why is there a limitation on how many rentals you can do each month?



Given the high costs of our discs, we do have to impose a limit. Otherwise, we would lose money on many subscribers.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22756996
> 
> 
> I thought 3D-blurayrental allows you get get your next titles sent to you after you put them in the mail? You just put down the date that you mailed them and they send you the next rentals. I thought I read that but I don't have any first hand experience yet since my first subscription titles are still on the way to me.



That is correct. Once you put a movie in the mail, you can place another order and do not have to wait for us to receive it first. That's one way for us to solve for not having multiple distribution centers at the moment. So even a east coast customer can get up to the maximum amount of movies per/month.


----------



## Don Landis

3BR- FYI- it has been pretty consistent here on the east coast that when you tell me a disk has shipped on a Monday, I receive it on Friday for viewing. Then I ship it back on Saturday. If I send you an e-mail ( under subscription plan) on Saturday you would not likely ship the next one until Monday again, right? This tells me the max number of disks I could get in a month would be 4 or one per week. I saw many I would like to view in your library and therefore chose the a la carte plan. If I got 3 out at a time subscription plan the max could be 10 per month but only if I were able to view all three in one night to get them in the mail the next day. If everything went perfect week after week, the subscription plan could be OK but I prefer to order individually. This way, as in one week, you were able to send me 5 3D titles at one time. I was busy watching those that week, then if I need to be away for 1 week a month, I'm not getting behind on that perfect schedule either. If I lived within 1 day shipping from you I would probably have the 2 out at a time as long as the 3D releases were plentiful.


I love your service and the opportunity to save money as I hardly buy new releases anymore. I normally only watch any movie once so renting is a much better way for me. If I find I really like a title, after renting and plan to watch several times, then I will purchase it.


----------



## aaronwt

I got my first three discs yesterday. Just to make sure, does it matter which mailer I put the discs in when i return them? I don't remember which mailer each one came from and I didn't notice any anything on each mailer to identify them.


Now that i got my TV set up with a decent picture and geometry for now, I can take a closer look at the movies I rented.


----------



## khalid7412002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22745833
> 
> 
> Looks like a great service and I am considering joining, except the monthly rental limitation. Why is there a limitation on how many rentals you can do each month?



I feel the same way about the monthly limit. I am on the verge of cancelling due to this monthly limitation. I've had the 3 disc plan for 4 months now and I enjoy the service for the most part. New releases are obviously harder to get immediately but it's not bad, usually 1 week or so for new releases or hot in demand discs.


However the montly limit is really hindering my ability to enjoy and recommend this service to friends and family.


Personally I think the limit should be doubled for each tier of service and cost rounded up. So 2 out for $30 with a 20 movie monthly limit and $40 for 3 out for 30 movie monthly limit.


I plan to make my decision about keeping my subscription after this month.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22769270
> 
> 
> I got my first three discs yesterday. Just to make sure, does it matter which mailer I put the discs in when i return them? I don't remember which mailer each one came from and I didn't notice any anything on each mailer to identify them.
> 
> Now that i got my TV set up with a decent picture and geometry for now, I can take a closer look at the movies I rented.



No, it does not matter which mailer you use


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22759992
> 
> 
> 3BR- FYI- it has been pretty consistent here on the east coast that when you tell me a disk has shipped on a Monday, I receive it on Friday for viewing. Then I ship it back on Saturday. If I send you an e-mail ( under subscription plan) on Saturday you would not likely ship the next one until Monday again, right? This tells me the max number of disks I could get in a month would be 4 or one per week. I saw many I would like to view in your library and therefore chose the a la carte plan. If I got 3 out at a time subscription plan the max could be 10 per month but only if I were able to view all three in one night to get them in the mail the next day. If everything went perfect week after week, the subscription plan could be OK but I prefer to order individually. This way, as in one week, you were able to send me 5 3D titles at one time. I was busy watching those that week, then if I need to be away for 1 week a month, I'm not getting behind on that perfect schedule either. If I lived within 1 day shipping from you I would probably have the 2 out at a time as long as the 3D releases were plentiful.
> 
> I love your service and the opportunity to save money as I hardly buy new releases anymore. I normally only watch any movie once so renting is a much better way for me. If I find I really like a title, after renting and plan to watch several times, then I will purchase it.



You bring up fair points. That's why we have both options


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khalid7412002*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22774203
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about the monthly limit. I am on the verge of cancelling due to this monthly limitation. I've had the 3 disc plan for 4 months now and I enjoy the service for the most part. New releases are obviously harder to get immediately but it's not bad, usually 1 week or so for new releases or hot in demand discs.
> 
> However the montly limit is really hindering my ability to enjoy and recommend this service to friends and family.
> 
> Personally I think the limit should be doubled for each tier of service and cost rounded up. So 2 out for $30 with a 20 movie monthly limit and $40 for 3 out for 30 movie monthly limit.
> 
> I plan to make my decision about keeping my subscription after this month.



Agreed. The only thing making me take pause with subscribing right now is the monthly limit. Hope to see this lifted at some point.


----------



## Wryker

I haven't posted here in a while so I thought I post for those thinking of using their service. I've used it many, many times and while I've had to wait from time to time for 'new' 3D titles I'm very pleased with their service. Though they appear to change their mailing envelopes every few months.









Every disc has worked without fail and I've never received a damaged disc. Like others, since I pay per disc since I already have over 40 3D titles and many I don't wan to own; just rent. The shipping to where I am from CA is quick: I have the disc a day or so before I get an email checking to make sure I've received it. Feel confident in their service knowing that they are not a chain w/multiple hubs so sometimes you need to wait for the more recent titles.


----------



## feedthemachine

I have the first plan (1 disc at a time),so that works out to roughly 4 discs a month..Perfect for me and my family as we now have a 3D movie night every weekend









Not a single complaint about them,they seem to be top notch ..I live in PA and i usually get the disk in 3-4 days .I do like the fact that all you have to do is let them know you put your movie in the mail and they send the next one out ..


----------



## kikkoman

Yeah, I'm definitely enjoying the service for sure. They ship pretty quick, but like other services, new movies are always hard to come by. So it's good you get to add another movie when one is out of stock. I do however agree that the monthly limit should be increased a bit. I have the 1 out plan and the 5 monthly limit did hinder me last month so that I had to wait about 10 days before the 1st of the next month to rent again. Not sure if they will ever double the limit, but that would be nice, if not double, maybe adding like 2-3 to the limit, so instead of 5 maybe 7 or 8.


I was going to jump to the 2 out plan but the 10 monthly limit is holding me back on that for sure. But no denying, their service is great!!!


----------



## umdad06

Wow! 30 movies for $40. That's $1.33 per movie! That hardly pays the round trip shipping! They have to make SOME money.


----------



## teckademic

So i was about to pay for rentals, but just because you can add it to your cart doesn't mean that it is in stock, correct? If so, then why would i pay for something that i can't get or does my card get charged once they ship?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22956753
> 
> 
> So i was about to pay for rentals, but just because you can add it to your cart doesn't mean that it is in stock, correct? If so, then why would i pay for something that i can't get or does my card get charged once they ship?



On their home page, on the left, select "List of Available Rentals". They will have a 2D list and a 3D list. Those titles will be what they currently have available to rent. Most of the time they will have them but sometimes you will pick a title and they will send you an email saying it's out of stock. So I just pick another title when that happens.


----------



## gregtmaclean

I noticed that you guys are offering more and more special feature discs which is great because some of them you can't rent anywhere and being a movie geek I am very interested in those discs.


Will you be offering the bonus disc from Wreck-it Ralph for rent?


----------



## threed123

I live in Michigan and sometimes it take 5+ days to receive the discs. So considering a couple days watching, it would be very difficult for me to rent more than 12 discs a month under a plan. I do rent at their regular prices, and it's a nice fill in for my 2D flicks at Blockbuster.


----------



## aaronwt

It's usually three to four days for me to receiver them here on the East coast in the DC area. But they also will send the new titles to you the day you drop the old titles in the mailbox. I just put the day and time and the titles I placed in the mailbox when I checkout the new titles. This has worked well for me. I'll typically have three titles for me to watch on the weekend. or earlier if I decide to watch a title on Thursday night.


Although I have had a couple of titles lost in the mail which threw things off my normal schedule. The first title that I didn't receive ended up getting back to 3DBDrental in the mail somehow. The second lost title I never heard anything about so I guess it truly got lost in the mail or the mail carrier delivered it to the wrong address.


----------



## threed123

I've lost discs that showed up two+ weeks later, but they sent discs out in the meantime. Frankly, they do whatever they can to keep you as a customer.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umdad06*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_22952106
> 
> 
> Wow! 30 movies for $40. That's $1.33 per movie! That hardly pays the round trip shipping! They have to make SOME money.



That's not what he said. He said he HAS 40 3D disks. I took that to mean that he bought those and the point was he would have rather rented them. I agree with that as I have over 80 owned disks. Since renting I have been able to watch 3 times the number since I don't want to own most I watch.


I don't subscribe but rent a la carte and this works fine for me since I can rent and get more than the subscriptions, especially inn some months that they release more titles.


They do charge my card when I order the disk but even the popular titles will arrive in 10 days so the charge for a 10 day wait is not a problem for me. Normally the wait is 5 days as I'm on the East Coast.


If I lived in CA, I would have the subscription too, but with 5 day shipping, it made more sense to rent a la carte, pay for what I get. Besides, I only use it for 3D titles and these are not being released at a rate of 10 per month, yet.


Blockbuster Movie Pass 2 out at a time local store as well as Netflix streaming gives me all the options I want. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregtmaclean*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/330#post_23012937
> 
> 
> I noticed that you guys are offering more and more special feature discs which is great because some of them you can't rent anywhere and being a movie geek I am very interested in those discs.
> 
> 
> Will you be offering the bonus disc from Wreck-it Ralph for rent?



If Wreck it Ralph comes with a bonus disc, we will definitely put it up







. We should know more in the next 24 hours.


----------



## davidhammond

I have rented all of their 3D videos as well as many blu-ray and have had the best service possible. They have traded me hundreds of dollar in rental fees for my previously viewed films. Overall. They are a solid firm to deal with. - David


----------



## anelson3411

After reading a few posts on here I am a bit concerned-


I live in MA and just signed up for the 2 at a time 10 limit not knowing it was located in CA. Is there any reasonable way I can expect to get my money's worth with this plan? I saw someone say they order on Monday and it shows up on Friday....to me that seems like I'd only be able to get roughly 8 a month (in a short month maybe even 6).


Should I switch to the 1 at a time plan?


----------



## badboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anelson3411*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23057545
> 
> 
> After reading a few posts on here I am a bit concerned-
> 
> 
> I live in MA and just signed up for the 2 at a time 10 limit not knowing it was located in CA. Is there any reasonable way I can expect to get my money's worth with this plan? I saw someone say they order on Monday and it shows up on Friday....to me that seems like I'd only be able to get roughly 8 a month (in a short month maybe even 6).
> 
> 
> Should I switch to the 1 at a time plan?



Give it a week or two and decide. That way you can see how fast you get your discs. But remember, as soon as you put your disc in the post to return it, you can order a new one without waiting for it to be checked in to your account (like Netflix and Ballbusters).


I'm in Florida and I just went from the 2 at a time to the 3 at a time plan.


Just as an FYI, I ordered Transformers on the 5th and it showed up today.


Overall great service. Just sometimes hit the "your selection is on back order" email but it isn't that often. And it usually comes within a few days of the notice.


Me likeee.


----------



## Keith944T

Hi, I'm new here and new to the 3D scene as well--


It appears this thread has been basically about one 3D disc provider since the company rep came onto the discussion--


But I thought I'd give you guys a heads up on another "provider"--and I use the term loosely--so far--


I did join "3D by Mail" at their 1 month at a time rate of ~$25.00 per month--figuring even a at one a week thats ~$6 per, so why not?


Well I joined 8 days a go, paid with PayPal, put 6 movies in my queue-- and haven't heard a word--.


I e-mailed them--only way their "contact" page works-- Yesterday, yes a Sunday--but actually 30 hours later now and still no reply.


I've logged into their page several times and it just shows my six movies in the queue--no word on when--or IF they will ever send me anything.


Their content does seem a bit minimal, no MIB 3 -3D on their list yet.


I'll let you know when/If I hear from them, and what they have to say for themselves--


BUT if someone here knows any info on them please give me a heads up


----------



## 3BR

Keith944T, if you are unhappy with them, come join us. Our subscription prices are much cheaper and library much bigger and we would never not respond to you


----------



## cinema13

I've also heard rumors that they may soon be offering Ultraviolet editions of movies (2D only) at some point in the future. Personally, I have no use for UV copies, but for those who do, it's yet another option that 3D BR Rental might be providing going forward, if true. For a young company, I feel that they have been innovating in their offerings, pricing, and options. Reminds me of Netflix when they first began. If I need to rent a 3D disc, I never even bother looking anywhere else. It is absolutely the best option for renting 3D discs. (Sorry if I sound effusive...I have no affiliation with the company. I'm just a very satisfied customer.)


----------



## Keith944T

I'm on my way !!


I NEVER heard back from them--much less received a disk !


I filed a paypal claim against them for my $25


----------



## yamahogrider

I beg to differ, 3BR. I placed on order on 03/20 and never received a confirmation email.......or the movie. I sent emails on 03/24 and 03/26 asking for a status and have yet to receive any response from your company. My first three movies arrived with no issues and I was extremely pleased. Now I'm getting a little p*ssed off and ready to cancel my subscription.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23137793
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, 3BR. I placed on order on 03/20 and never received a confirmation email.......or the movie. I sent emails on 03/24 and 03/26 asking for a status and have yet to receive any response from your company. My first three movies arrived with no issues and I was extremely pleased. Now I'm getting a little p*ssed off and ready to cancel my subscription.



Hey, I'd be p.o. too but are you SURE you're dealing with the correct company??? This is the right one. http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/StoreFront.bok Just asking 'cause there's another 3d rental outfit with almost the same addy that's NOT the same place and your experience doesn't sound right. They usually answer emails FAST.


Ed


----------



## yamahogrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23138729
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd be p.o. too but are you SURE you're dealing with the correct company??? This is the right one. http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/StoreFront.bok Just asking 'cause there's another 3d rental outfit with almost the same addy that's NOT the same place and your experience doesn't sound right. They usually answer emails FAST.
> 
> 
> Ed



Yep.....same company, I'm afraid. Nothing in my spam folder, either. Nine days later, still no movie.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23140569
> 
> 
> Yep.....same company, I'm afraid. Nothing in my spam folder, either. Nine days later, still no movie.



Sorry to hear that! Seems very strange because they've always been outstanding for customer service. Sure hope you get taken care of and there's an explanation.










Ed


I just sent them an email on your behalf. Here's hoping this gets resolved!


----------



## yamahogrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23140712
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that! Seems very strange because they've always been outstanding for customer service. Sure hope you get taken care of and there's an explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> I just sent them an email on your behalf. Here's hoping this gets resolved!



Very nice of you, Ed! Thanks


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141207
> 
> 
> Very nice of you, Ed! Thanks



We're sorry to hear about your experience. I assure you there is got to be a good reason. Please shoot me a private message with your account information and I'll look into this for you. There has been rare instances where our emails are not reaching customers and it's related to your ISP thinking we are spam. Sometimes it does not even reach your spam folder. You may need to contact them just to make sure.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141207
> 
> 
> Very nice of you, Ed! Thanks



I got a reply from them almost immediately. I KNEW something was wrong! I'm sure it'll get resolved now.


Yer welcome!










Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141207
> 
> 
> Very nice of you, Ed! Thanks



They told me they tried to email you 4 times and even tried to call you but couldn't get a phone number.


Ed


----------



## yamahogrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141309
> 
> 
> We're sorry to hear about your experience. I assure you there is got to be a good reason. Please shoot me a private message with your account information and I'll look into this for you. There has been rare instances where our emails are not reaching customers and it's related to your ISP thinking we are spam. Sometimes it does not even reach your spam folder. You may need to contact them just to make sure.



Thank you for your reply.......and here is where I EAT CROW. I did confirm that your emails were not reaching my spam folder. I would like to take this opportunity to extend my sincere apologies for jumping the gun and laying instant blame. You have proven to be a reputable company that I look forward to continue doing business with.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141610
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.......and here is where I EAT CROW. I did confirm that your emails were not reaching my spam folder. I would like to take this opportunity to extend my sincere apologies for jumping the gun and laying instant blame. You have proven to be a reputable company that I look forward to continue doing business with.



+1!!!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141610
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.......and here is where I EAT CROW. I did confirm that your emails were not reaching my spam folder. I would like to take this opportunity to extend my sincere apologies for jumping the gun and laying instant blame. You have proven to be a reputable company that I look forward to continue doing business with.



No apologies needed....I'd be mad too







. Glad we were able to help


----------



## cinema13

Folks might want to also consider renting 2D discs from them as well. Yeah, it might cost a few bucks more than Redbox or Netflix...but its worth it to rent the fully-loaded editions.


----------



## insman1132

Having posted the original thread on this subject, I am pleased to advise that I am now starting my 3rd year with them and nary a problem yet. Their communications and responses are impeccable and timely. And yes, they are shipping from CA so plan accordingly.


----------



## JSpectre88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamahogrider*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23141610
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.......and here is where I EAT CROW. I did confirm that your emails were not reaching my spam folder. I would like to take this opportunity to extend my sincere apologies for jumping the gun and laying instant blame. You have proven to be a reputable company that I look forward to continue doing business with.



Glad to see this got resolved.


It made me slightly apprehensive about signing up, but now it's a no-brainer.


----------



## juan71287

Hello. I have been a customer for a month now. I just got my second recurring bill/payment to you guys. I have enjoyed the movies I have received but I am not 100% satisfied.


I read that for the 2 movies a month, you can get up to 10 Blu-Rays in that month. Now, I want to take full advantage of that. But sadly I cant. Why? Because it takes over 6 days for me to receive anything from you guys. I don't seem to understand why it takes so long. You use the same service as BLOCKBUSTER uses, that is USPS. But they seem to get their products to customers house, me, and they take 1 to 2 days. So, why does your mailing of a DVD take so long?


Thanks, and have a good day.


----------



## rekbones

I also find it odd that it takes 5 or 6 days to ship DVD's. I do no that I am on the east coast and you are on the west coast but when I return a Disc to you I get an email that you received it in 2 days (3 at the most). Assuming you are sending a disc when you say you are I guess USPS is not very kind to your mass shipments and getting them out in a timely manor..


----------



## aaronwt

I'm on the East Coast(DC area) and it typically takes 3 days for me to get the 3D BDs. And they typically receive mine in three days. I'm on the three out plan. I sent three back on Monday and ordered three more the same day. I received all three today and 3D BD Rental received my returns today.


Since they cross ship the titles it works out very well. So I'll typically get three each week. Unless I watch some of the titles before the weekends. Then I can hit the 15 title per month limit.


----------



## juan71287

That is awesome.. wish I could get that much. I live in FLORIDA.


----------



## cinema13

I got a note letting me know THE HOBBIT had shipped (a Saturday) and I received it on Tuesday. Not bad. Sometimes it takes a day longer. Again, not too bad...and I'm in NJ. It may just be variances with different post offices around the country. Netflix has some kind of special set-up with USPS that gets the discs to people faster. But I don't expect a smaller company like 3D-BR to be able to do the same...anymore than I'd want the company to be ham-strung by the studios' 28-day (or more) delays and stripped-down rental discs. The movies get to me in one piece, undamaged (so far) and that's all that matters to me..


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juan71287*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23164654
> 
> 
> Hello. I have been a customer for a month now. I just got my second recurring bill/payment to you guys. I have enjoyed the movies I have received but I am not 100% satisfied.
> 
> 
> I read that for the 2 movies a month, you can get up to 10 Blu-Rays in that month. Now, I want to take full advantage of that. But sadly I cant. Why? Because it takes over 6 days for me to receive anything from you guys. I don't seem to understand why it takes so long. You use the same service as BLOCKBUSTER uses, that is USPS. But they seem to get their products to customers house, me, and they take 1 to 2 days. So, why does your mailing of a DVD take so long?
> 
> 
> Thanks, and have a good day.



Thank you for your feedback. Shipping times with the USPS can be very inconsistent. It should take 3-5 business days to go from coast to coast. That's why we allow our subscription customers to place an order for the next title to ship as soon as they place their current rental in the mail to us. You do not have to wait for us to receive your current rental before your next one ships. I suspect that your average delivery time will decrease. Please note weekend orders are generally not shipped until Monday.


Blockbuster may have a location closer to your mailing address but you want to check with them to see if they ship your next title before they receive your current one back. Hope this helps.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23165884
> 
> 
> I also find it odd that it takes 5 or 6 days to ship DVD's. I do no that I am on the east coast and you are on the west coast but when I return a Disc to you I get an email that you received it in 2 days (3 at the most). Assuming you are sending a disc when you say you are I guess USPS is not very kind to your mass shipments and getting them out in a timely manor..



My answer above should address your comment too...let us know if it does not.


----------



## juan71287

Hello. I have not been able to see movies lately... and I would like to cancel my service till I can get it again. How do i do this? I need to do this TODAY.


Thanks.


----------



## ockevin

Hi 3BR,


I have viewed your site and would like to subscribe.

My question has to do with the availability of movies.

I understand new releases are in high demand and might not be available.

But after viewing your 'List of Available', I find movies missing that are not new releases.

Examples are Kurosawa (High and Low) and Hitchcock (Lady Vanishes) movies. There are many more like this.

Are there other reasons for movies to not be available? Are they sometimes 'retired'?


Thanks,


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juan71287*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/360#post_23237788
> 
> 
> Hello. I have not been able to see movies lately... and I would like to cancel my service till I can get it again. How do i do this? I need to do this TODAY.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hopefully you were able to do that in time. You just need to email us from our website to cancel.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23242862
> 
> 
> Hi 3BR,
> 
> 
> I have viewed your site and would like to subscribe.
> 
> My question has to do with the availability of movies.
> 
> I understand new releases are in high demand and might not be available.
> 
> But after viewing your 'List of Available', I find movies missing that are not new releases.
> 
> Examples are Kurosawa (High and Low) and Hitchcock (Lady Vanishes) movies. There are many more like this.
> 
> Are there other reasons for movies to not be available? Are they sometimes 'retired'?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Movies under the link available to rent are only referring to movies that we have in stock that can ship right away. It does not represent everything we have available. If you rent something not in stock, it generally ships within 1-10 days. We also guarantee it will ship before 20 days or it's free or you get a discount off your monthly subscription. Hope that helps.


----------



## juan71287

Yes I did email you about 2 days ago when I made this same thread. But no reply yet.


----------



## ockevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23246862
> 
> 
> Movies under the link available to rent are only referring to movies that we have in stock that can ship right away. It does not represent everything we have available. If you rent something not in stock, it generally ships within 1-10 days. We also guarantee it will ship before 20 days or it's free or you get a discount off your monthly subscription. Hope that helps.



3BR,


Thanks for responding. The question I have is what does 'not in stock' mean? Does it always mean that someone else currently has that disk? Or are there other reasons, such as you get from outside sources, or my suggestion of 'retired' ? You have some 'not in stock' movies, such as my examples, that are low demand and somewhat obscure. It would be unusual that all of these low demand movies would be checked out simultaneously, while much newer high demand movies are immediately available. Are there conditions (other than currently check out), where you list a movie, but it is not 'currently available', and what are those conditions?


Thanks


----------



## squigglyline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23249318
> 
> 
> 3BR,
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. The question I have is what does 'not in stock' mean? Does it always mean that someone else currently has that disk? Or are there other reasons, such as you get from outside sources, or my suggestion of 'retired' ? You have some 'not in stock' movies, such as my examples, that are low demand and somewhat obscure. It would be unusual that all of these low demand movies would be checked out simultaneously, while much newer high demand movies are immediately available. Are there conditions (other than currently check out), where you list a movie, but it is not 'currently available', and what are those conditions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi, while this doesn't answer your question directly, I have never really had to wait very long for a disc that was OOS. Historically, I've found the service offered by this company to be outstanding. In fact, last summer I received a disc that was broken. No questions asked, I had a replacement in about 48 hours.


Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in...


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juan71287*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23247468
> 
> 
> Yes I did email you about 2 days ago when I made this same thread. But no reply yet.



Sorry about that. We always respond to all emails. Please send me a private message and I can look into your account for you.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23249318
> 
> 
> 3BR,
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. The question I have is what does 'not in stock' mean? Does it always mean that someone else currently has that disk? Or are there other reasons, such as you get from outside sources, or my suggestion of 'retired' ? You have some 'not in stock' movies, such as my examples, that are low demand and somewhat obscure. It would be unusual that all of these low demand movies would be checked out simultaneously, while much newer high demand movies are immediately available. Are there conditions (other than currently check out), where you list a movie, but it is not 'currently available', and what are those conditions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Out of stock means someone else has it outstanding. We have many customers who like "hard to find" / "low volume" titles. If we retire a disc, we will take it off our website altogether.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Charley

I have been a member for some time and recently most every disc I choose is "out of stock." The selection does eventually ship, but alas, not in time for the desired viewing period - weekend, special occasions, etc. I hope the company intends to invest in greater inventory now that the site has been discovered my more users.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charley*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23252657
> 
> 
> I have been a member for some time and recently most every disc I choose is "out of stock." The selection does eventually ship, but alas, not in time for the desired viewing period - weekend, special occasions, etc. I hope the company intends to invest in greater inventory now that the site has been discovered my more users.



One tip is the best time to order a new hot title is during the pre-order phase, that way you'll be one of the first to get the titles when it releases. If you have a planned event, you should choose something in stock. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aaron Boyd

This is the best rental website I have ever used, hands down. I've been using them since February 2013 and have rented well over 60 3d and standard BluRays.


My favorite part, if there's not a title on the site just email them with what you want and they'll put it up the same day. It will take a few days for them to actually get the copy but you can essentially reserve that title the same day of the request. So far I've probaly added at least 20 movies by request, it's amazing.


Their customer service is the top notch, they will reply the same day (usually within 1 hour) every time. If there's a scratched disc and it won't play, they'll send out a replacement the same day, unless it's already rented out.


I would like to see some very minor changed to the website, however.

1. A "Remember Me" option would be great.

2. Being able to save a different address if different from billing/shipping. I have to maunally change the shipping adress every time.

3. Some sort of review feature, maybe reference Rotten Tomatoes or ever better, blu-ray.com.


Like I said, very minor. Nothing that would ever stop me from using these guys.


That's all I have for now, hope this helps aid peoples decision to use 3d-blurayrental.com!

Thanks for the great service.


Oh, and is there a facebook page for 3d-blurayrental.com?


----------



## badboi

Love the service from them, but one thing I just noticed. When I order two movies at once, they will ship both movies in one envelope. Now, when I order one movie it comes with a filler disc to keep it from getting damaged during the post, so I didn't think anything different. However, today I got a shipment of two movies in one envelope. Luckily I checked, otherwise I would have not noticed. Now I know why my account said I returned a movie that I hadn't received (it was ordered at the same time as another). Check your envelopes I guess.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badboi*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23352947
> 
> 
> Love the service from them, but one thing I just noticed. When I order two movies at once, they will ship both movies in one envelope. Now, when I order one movie it comes with a filler disc to keep it from getting damaged during the post, so I didn't think anything different. However, today I got a shipment of two movies in one envelope. Luckily I checked, otherwise I would have not noticed. Now I know why my account said I returned a movie that I hadn't received (it was ordered at the same time as another). Check your envelopes I guess.



Yes, two movies can be shipped in one envelope. We made that change recently and updated our envelope to ask our customers to look at both discs.


----------



## Pagali

I'm really happy with the service also. However, I do miss the option of having a queue of wanted movies saved. About a week ago I returned the last movie I had rented. Got busy with company, forgot to go online and order the next one, which takes time to search, select, check the 'in stock' list, go through the rental process. It sure would be nice to just have the next movie ship automagically when the last one is returned... Surely the addition of a queue, even a short one of 10 or 20 titles, wouldn't be that difficult?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pagali*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23370027
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with the service also. However, I do miss the option of having a queue of wanted movies saved. About a week ago I returned the last movie I had rented. Got busy with company, forgot to go online and order the next one, which takes time to search, select, check the 'in stock' list, go through the rental process. It sure would be nice to just have the next movie ship automagically when the last one is returned... Surely the addition of a queue, even a short one of 10 or 20 titles, wouldn't be that difficult?



Thanks for your post. We hope to add that feature of a queue in the future.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Boyd*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23348369
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see some very minor changed to the website, however.
> 
> 1. A "Remember Me" option would be great.
> 
> 2. Being able to save a different address if different from billing/shipping. I have to maunally change the shipping adress every time.
> 
> 3. Some sort of review feature, maybe reference Rotten Tomatoes or ever better, blu-ray.com.
> 
> 
> Oh, and is there a facebook page for 3d-blurayrental.com?



Sorry I missed your post and comments. I will pass this to our technology team and marketing team to consider. Glad you are enjoying the service


----------



## gadgtfreek

Man that was fast, Im gonna like this. Just setup account on the 3rd!


----------



## Yamadr6

Going to rent my first 3D movie using this service later this week. Lets see how it works out. Will review upon the completetion of my rental expiriance.


----------



## gadgtfreek

I like it, have gotten two so far and am now signed up for the one out at a time plan. Get here in 2 days from California (Alabama), so shipping is fast.


----------



## Ryan Schwartz

I would like to get a monthly e-mail from you on what new releases you have for 3D. I often forget to come check out the site and then watch a movie from Netflix before realizing I could have scene it in 3d.


----------



## gadgtfreek

That would be nice!


For the time being, I use google calender to remind me via email to check several different sites every Wed for "coming soon" additions.


----------



## aaronwt

3d-blurayrental has a coming soon list link on their home page. You can look at 2D and 3D coming soon separately. I try to check it once a week.


----------



## gadgtfreek

I think thats what they were saying, they forget to check the site. Ive become so reliant on a calender its ridiculous.


on another note, my first try on the subscription plan is working well. Mailed back Brave 3D today and got on the site and picked my next 3D flick, they show it as shipping today.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryan Schwartz*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23646190
> 
> 
> I would like to get a monthly e-mail from you on what new releases you have for 3D. I often forget to come check out the site and then watch a movie from Netflix before realizing I could have scene it in 3d.


+1!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryan Schwartz*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23646190
> 
> 
> I would like to get a monthly e-mail from you on what new releases you have for 3D. I often forget to come check out the site and then watch a movie from Netflix before realizing I could have scene it in 3d.



Thanks for the suggestion. Will pass this to our management team. You should just drop Netflix for us...our 2D Blu-ray experience is better and faster







...no black-out period, same day shipping as official blu-ray release...we carry hard to find blu-rays and not the "rental only" version...same as the retail blu-ray discs with HD Lossless sound and extras. That way, you wont have to worry about missing 3D titles. For now, I agree with the other user to just check the "coming soon" section.


----------



## Razvanel

I just signed up for the one at a time subscription plan. I also have Netflix. If this is better then I will ditch Netflix...


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razvanel*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23664163
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the one at a time subscription plan. I also have Netflix. If this is better then I will ditch Netflix...



I just signed up for the same plan. I am ditching Blockbuster by mail, I'm sick of waiting forever for movies to be shipped, most of the new releases are "very long wait." Last night was the last straw for me. They shipped Expendables 2 bluray, and it did not have lossless audio, only DD. Apparently, it's a rental disc, and some of them don't contain lossless audio. I'm done, I'm sick if waiting for new titles.


With all the positive reviews, I'm giving it a shot. Plus I'm excited I can rent 3d movies now too!!!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razvanel*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23664163
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the one at a time subscription plan. I also have Netflix. If this is better then I will ditch Netflix...



I still use both. I use 3d-blurayrental for mostly 3D rentals and to supplement my Netflix 2D rentals. They also have a nice selection of titles that Netflix does not have to rent or that Netflix might only have on DVD.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmarki*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23665652
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the same plan. I am ditching Blockbuster by mail, I'm sick of waiting forever for movies to be shipped, most of the new releases are "very long wait." Last night was the last straw for me. They shipped Expendables 2 bluray, and it did not have lossless audio, only DD. Apparently, it's a rental disc, and some of them don't contain lossless audio. I'm done, I'm sick if waiting for new titles.



Although I have no on-gooing plan with them, they seem to have a big advantage over netflix in that they stock the retail editions and not the stripped-down rental discs that NF and RB carry. So if you wanted to see OBLIVION and would like to check out the Kosinski/Cruise commentary...or if, (like mmarki above) you wanted EXPENDABLES in lossless, then most likely (based on my past experience) you can get that via 3D-BR. And that's a VERY big advantage, in my book. (Now if they'd only get Zeppelin's CELEBRATION DAY for rent! lol)


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23666859
> 
> 
> (Now if they'd only get Zeppelin's CELEBRATION DAY for rent! lol)



If you're interested in this title, go to our contact us page and request it


----------



## gadgtfreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/390#post_23665760
> 
> 
> I still use both. I use 3d-blurayrental for mostly 3D rentals and to supplement my Netflix 2D rentals. They also have a nice selection of titles that Netflix does not have to rent or that Netflix might only have on DVD.



Thats what Im doing.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Odd. I get them from California to Alabama in 2-3 days.


----------



## gadgtfreek

I wonder if it got lost. I lost a netflix disc every now and then, but its rare. Ive gotten 4 discs from them and its always been 2 days roughly.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skatze*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23740304
> 
> 
> I recently joined 3dblurayrental's 1-at-a-time bluray rental service. They supposedly shipped out my Star Trek: Into Darkness 3d last Tuesday. It's going on a week and I still have not received it. I had thought 1 bluray a week at their montly rate would be reasonable. But, it appears that won't happen now. In fact, it could be 1 every 10 plus days or more. The exceedingly slow service by mail is unacceptable. I've just told them so in correspondence. If I don't receive the bluray by tomorrow, I will cancel and demand a full refund. I'm surprised at how slow this service appears to be. How is it that I can mail a letter to L.A. from Washington, D.C. in 3 days but their dvd can't get here in a week?!?!



Are you sure it shipped? The reason I ask is that ST was just released that Tuesday. As a new, high-profile release, demand is certainly high. Generally, when it ships can be dependent on when you ordered. I'm wondering if you possibly might be confusing a Payment Confirmation notice with a shipping notice. Check your e-mail and see if there was a follow-up message which should indicate that the title is delayed and that it could take 10-days. It would read like this:

*Thank you for your order. We apologize but your selected pre-order Movie Rental will currently be a short wait of about 1-10 days. If you are a subscription customer, you may place another order while you are waiting for this title. If you do put in another order, you do not have to re-order this title...it will ship when it is available*


In my experience, in similar situations, the title usually DOES get shipped within that 10-day window (although they also tell you it's possible it could take longer depending on demand/returns.) If none of the above applies, drop them a line and ask for shipping confirmation. Their customer service is excellent and very prompt.


----------



## aaronwt

is there an issue with the pre-orders? usually I can order one week before release in the AM(EDT). But two of the titles that come out in one week, on 10/1, still can't be preordered today(as of 10:40Am EDT)


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23766455
> 
> 
> is there an issue with the pre-orders? usually I can order one week before release in the AM(EDT). But two of the titles that come out in one week, on 10/1, still can't be preordered today(as of 10:40Am EDT)



Our site was just down for maintenance that day. It should be back to normal moving forward.


----------



## IVB

Hey all, hopefully this isn't a blatantly obvious and i'm missing it, but for subscription plans is there a queue or isn't there? I'm getting my 3D player in the next few hours, just mounted my 3D projector. Started looking at prices for 3D purchases, zoinks, rental for me. I don't think I see one on the site, so how do you guys keep track of what you want?


I live in the SF Bay Area so it sounds like the location is great, but i'm hoping I don't have to keep a side list of what 3D movies I want. (Or even worse, store it on my Netflix queue, we've been a subscriber since seriously early on).


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23791693
> 
> 
> Hey all, hopefully this isn't a blatantly obvious and i'm missing it, but for subscription plans is there a queue or isn't there? I'm getting my 3D player in the next few hours, just mounted my 3D projector. Started looking at prices for 3D purchases, zoinks, rental for me. I don't think I see one on the site, so how do you guys keep track of what you want?
> 
> 
> I live in the SF Bay Area so it sounds like the location is great, but i'm hoping I don't have to keep a side list of what 3D movies I want. (Or even worse, store it on my Netflix queue, we've been a subscriber since seriously early on).



Hi, we do not have a queue system right now. What we ask our subscribers to do is order their selected title and when they return that title, to place their next one. You do not have to wait for us to receive the title first. As soon as you put it in the mail, order your next title. Hope that helps.


----------



## IVB

Ok thx. I'm sure you hear this all the time, but i just signed up for your 1 disc at a time plan and I can't go any further without that. We've had Netflix since 2002, and one thing we crutch on is adding movies to our queue as soon as we find one we like. I'd have no issues dropping NF and moving to you for both 2D & 3D, but I can't do that without a queue that we can order & re-sort.


Thanks for monitoring this site, greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23793270
> 
> 
> Ok thx. I'm sure you hear this all the time, but i just signed up for your 1 disc at a time plan and I can't go any further without that. We've had Netflix since 2002, and one thing we crutch on is adding movies to our queue as soon as we find one we like. I'd have no issues dropping NF and moving to you for both 2D & 3D, but I can't do that without a queue that we can order & re-sort.
> 
> 
> Thanks for monitoring this site, greatly appreciated.



Your subscription account should have been activated by now. If not, please let me know. We believe that once you try our system for a bit, you wont miss the queue much







.


----------



## SpringGrass


I have been a customer for about one month. I've had Netflix for ten years, and I like it because the service is good. Even though 3D doesn't have a queue or telephone service, their service by email is very good. 3D responds quickly and politely. I'm very satisfied so far, and I will update my subscription to have two DVDs at home.


----------



## IVB

I got my first 3D, that was great. Put into mail this morning. But honestly I don't think I can give up the queue, this system seems designed for the single-user in mind. It doesn't really work well for multi-user households.


For example: the wife & I both add to NF queue, prioritize as desired. For the most part we attempt to interleave our requests so the enjoyment alternates. (on the 2 discs plan). The kids are currently claiming eminent domain on 3D, so if there was a queue, I could switch to the 3 out at a time plan on 3DBR, and interleave


As it is, I forgot to ask the kids what movie they wanted to see next, there's 5 3DBR that they were interested in. (And, I stored those 5 requests on my netflix queue so I didn't forget). Now I'm forced to either A)remember between getting home and making dinner at 6pm & leaving for my soccer game at 7:30, or B) blindly picking one. I also returned 2 NF this morning, but I don't need to even look at the queue since I know its prioritized.


For us, 3D is new enough where just picking "Epic" will suffice, but that isn't sustainable for an ongoing basis. I really like the 3DBR service, but until there's a queue, i'm sticking with the 1 disc plan and using NF for a 2 disc plan. Yes its annoying to have 2 different subscriptions, but the only other viable option is to not use the 3D feature of the projector as I'm not about to give up queue-based rentals.


If anybody else also has a family with several divergent tastes and is successfully avoiding queues, I'm all ears as to how.


----------



## aaronwt

I use 3d-blurayrental to complement my Netflix. I've been using Netflix for just short of fifteen years now. And I will continue to use them, but Netflix does not carry 3D and some other titles. this is what I use 3d-blurayrental for. They compliment what I get from Netflix very well.


----------



## Wryker

@aaronwt - what he/she said (and i recognize that name from other threads i'm in!)


----------



## Michael01


I just placed an order on 10/7/, today the order status still only shows: ordered. 

I sent en email yesterday to ask for the order status and received this auto reply:

 

"

Thank you for your order.  Please see below for the status of your rental(s). 

 

 
Customer Name
Movie Rented
Status
Shipped Date  
No records found 
"

...not very helpful.

Now I am not even able to send emails and receive a 'mail delivery failed' response when trying to send an email.

 

I would really like to know how long it takes to receive an order. I live i nthe same state and mistakenly assumed 5 business days would be a realistic shipping window.

 

Also not asking for 24/7 online support, but an online contact form or contact phone number would be nice to have.

 

I thought I found a good place to rent 3D movies, but I am left very disappointed so far...


----------



## 3BR

Hi Michael01, sorry to hear about your experience. There does seem to be something wrong with your account. Will you send me a private message with your info and I will look into this for you.


----------



## Michael01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23828387
> 
> 
> Hi Michael01, sorry to hear about your experience. There does seem to be something wrong with your account. Will you send me a private message with your info and I will look into this for you.


Thanks for the quick reply. And help offered by PM. I just received the movies today. So after all it took me around 6 days to get them in Southern California (USPS shipping)

At least now I know what to expect. A shipping notification email would be much appreciated for the next orders though.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael01*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23830566
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. And help offered by PM. I just received the movies today. So after all it took me around 6 days to get them in Southern California (USPS shipping)
> 
> At least now I know what to expect. A shipping notification email would be much appreciated for the next orders though.



Glad we were able to help. It seems your order was placed late evening on 10/7 and processed on 10/8 and you received them today 10/12. So according to our math, that would be 4 days







. We did send you an email with shipping info the same day we processed it. There might be a problem with your email account....is there another email address you can use?


----------



## IVB

Well, i'm not terribly impressed here:


I returned a disc last Tuesday morning (received Wed). Ordered a new one on Tue 11:10pm. *AFTER* I ordered it I found out its "Waiting", which means an average of a 1-10 day wait with a max of 20 days. Zoinks. Its now the *next* Tue, admittedly with 1 postal holiday, and I haven't yet gotten my next disc. I live in Oakland/Northern California, supposedly close to where the disc ships from.


But, the way Netflix works, if there's a wait, they process the next disc in the queue. Because they have a queue.


Honestly, if I don't have it within 48 hours, I'm failing to see the point of this. The kids were excited about potentially watching Croods last weekend, but now they're wondering if they'll watch it this weekend.


I signed up on 10/1, as of 10/15 i've watched *one* movie. At this rate I *might* watch 3 movies within 30 days. For $16.


There is literally absolutely zero chance I'll stop using Netflix and switch to the 3 disc plan with 3D if this is the "regular" process. I'm not sure if I'll continue to month 2, since the whole point of having a subscription is to actually receive the discs. I cannot project when i'll get my disc.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23840734
> 
> 
> Well, i'm not terribly impressed here:
> 
> 
> I returned a disc last Tuesday morning (received Wed). Ordered a new one on Tue 11:10pm. *AFTER* I ordered it I found out its "Waiting", which means an average of a 1-10 day wait with a max of 20 days. Zoinks. Its now the *next* Tue, admittedly with 1 postal holiday, and I haven't yet gotten my next disc. I live in Oakland/Northern California, supposedly close to where the disc ships from.
> 
> 
> But, the way Netflix works, if there's a wait, they process the next disc in the queue. Because they have a queue.
> 
> 
> Honestly, if I don't have it within 48 hours, I'm failing to see the point of this. The kids were excited about potentially watching Croods last weekend, but now they're wondering if they'll watch it this weekend.
> 
> 
> I signed up on 10/1, as of 10/15 i've watched *one* movie. At this rate I *might* watch 3 movies within 30 days. For $16.
> 
> 
> There is literally absolutely zero chance I'll stop using Netflix and switch to the 3 disc plan with 3D if this is the "regular" process. I'm not sure if I'll continue to month 2, since the whole point of having a subscription is to actually receive the discs. I cannot project when i'll get my disc.



If you are waiting on a title, we recommend you order something else in stock. That way, something would ship to you right away. Then when the title you are waiting on becomes available, it will also ship even if you havent returned the other one yet. So in this example, you could have 2 discs out at a time on a 1 disc at a time plan. That's ok







Hope that helps.


----------



## jamnperry

This service started out great but has seriously declined in the last 2 months. Even though my turnaround is usually a couple days, it's now taking them up to 2 weeks to send the next title. And these aren't pre-orders or waiting lists, but ones shown in stock.I'm lucky now to get 3 a month at best.

Also got the email delivery errors mentioned here.

This is no longer a good option for a subscription, at least for the one at a time package.

Of course, cancelling the subscription.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamnperry*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23854501
> 
> 
> This service started out great but has seriously declined in the last 2 months. Even though my turnaround is usually a couple days, it's now taking them up to 2 weeks to send the next title. And these aren't pre-orders or waiting lists, but ones shown in stock.I'm lucky now to get 3 a month at best.
> 
> Also got the email delivery errors mentioned here.
> 
> This is no longer a good option for a subscription, at least for the one at a time package.
> 
> Of course, cancelling the subscription.



Sorry to hear about your experience. We did have some email issues with our email service provider...they recently upgraded their hardware and software and that caused some errors in the last few weeks. You should email us and explain your problem. I'm sure they'll make it right for you.


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23841467
> 
> 
> If you are waiting on a title, we recommend you order something else in stock. That way, something would ship to you right away. Then when the title you are waiting on becomes available, it will also ship even if you havent returned the other one yet. So in this example, you could have 2 discs out at a time on a 1 disc at a time plan. That's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



That doesn't actually help for a multi-user household, especially without a queue system. It takes a while to get folks to agree on the priority of something, plus without having any clue when its going to come until we hit the "order" button. I have to plan around upcoming events (kids sleepovers or planned night in), varying tastes (older kid vs younger kid vs adult).


Imagine going physically to a theater, getting 4 people with divergent tastes in the same house to agree to something. Then you buy it only to find out its not available. Now you have to repeat that process because you don't have a mechanism to just add every movie and work on sorting that list.


So, my recommendation to folks is that if

A) its just 1 person making the decision on what to watch

B) you don't necessarily need to watch the movie you ordered, and

C) you can easily find another movie,


then this approach makes sense. For me and my personal lifestyle, none of those are true, so this is a very difficult service to use.


Problem is that I don't know anyone else who rents 3D-BR, my samsung player doesn't have Netflix 3D streaming yet, and i'm not sure I just want to randomly buy 3D-BR.


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23861637
> 
> 
> That doesn't actually help for a multi-user household, especially without a queue system. It takes a while to get folks to agree on the priority of something, plus without having any clue when its going to come until we hit the "order" button. I have to plan around upcoming events (kids sleepovers or planned night in), varying tastes (older kid vs younger kid vs adult).
> 
> 
> Imagine going physically to a theater, getting 4 people with divergent tastes in the same house to agree to something. Then you buy it only to find out its not available. Now you have to repeat that process because you don't have a mechanism to just add every movie and work on sorting that list.
> 
> 
> So, my recommendation to folks is that if
> 
> A) its just 1 person making the decision on what to watch
> 
> B) you don't necessarily need to watch the movie you ordered, and
> 
> C) you can easily find another movie,
> 
> 
> then this approach makes sense. For me and my personal lifestyle, none of those are true, so this is a very difficult service to use.
> 
> 
> Problem is that I don't know anyone else who rents 3D-BR, my samsung player doesn't have Netflix 3D streaming yet, and i'm not sure I just want to randomly buy 3D-BR.



I love the this mail rental service, but then again I don't have to deal with the situation you mentioned in your post. May I suggest that you try Vudu? I've been using it for more than a year now, and the service has over about a hundred 3D titles available for streaming with many available as rentals. It is supported on most Samsung BDPs and TVs. Comcast cable also has many titles available on demand, if you're a subscriber to their service.


----------



## IVB

Oh cool, I have a BD-F5900, let's hope that works. Thanks.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## IVB

Wow, so we finally got Croods, I have 2 kids & 2 friends over on Fri night ready to watch it. Disc is physically cracked. My mistake for not examining it that closely two days ago upon receipt, but I have a house of very sad girls. And I'm leaving in 10 minutes for a dinner thing so I can't haul ass to Best Buy and just buy it.


I know some of this is out of 3DBR control, but I just don't see the point, hard to use, no queue, impossible to guess what you'll get & when, and then you have to pray its physically okay. The other disc is fine so I doubt this happened during this particular transport. I've had 100s to thousands of DVDs from netflix, I think I've had *one* broken disc.


ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh. What I'm going to tell these kids is beyond me. Other than "don't worry honey, we won't use this service again".


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23876385
> 
> 
> Wow, so we finally got Croods, I have 2 kids & 2 friends over on Fri night ready to watch it. Disc is physically cracked. My mistake for not examining it that closely two days ago upon receipt, but I have a house of very sad girls. And I'm leaving in 10 minutes for a dinner thing so I can't haul ass to Best Buy and just buy it.
> 
> 
> I know some of this is out of 3DBR control, but I just don't see the point, hard to use, no queue, impossible to guess what you'll get & when, and then you have to pray its physically okay. The other disc is fine so I doubt this happened during this particular transport. I've had 100s to thousands of DVDs from netflix, I think I've had *one* broken disc.
> 
> 
> ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh. What I'm going to tell these kids is beyond me. Other than "don't worry honey, we won't use this service again".



Sorry to hear our system did not work out for you. I can assure you we do not intentionally send out broken discs. Because if we did, we would just have to pay double the postage on the replacement. Less than 1% of our discs arrive broken to our customers. Netflix ships out a higher volume and get preferiantial treatment from the post office....i.e. they dont put their mailers through the machines that break them. We are working with them to get the same treatment but even companies like Gamefly go through a similar issue (you can google that one). If you email our customer service group, I think they can provide a solution that might be able to keep your business. If not, we understand but thanks for trying


----------



## IVB

Well, I do have one nice thing to say, and that is that the customer service is pretty good. After settling down the kid frustration, I'm trying to figure out what will work best for my personal situation. CustSvc is certainly making it a little less cut & dry than it was last night during the angst about only watching 1 3D movie in a month despite two other attempts.


So I'll say this: If you're single (or only adults in the house), then perhaps 3DBR is a good solution. If you have kids, don't time things as tight as I did, and assume you'll get what you first pick.


I honestly don't know what I'll do next, but I do appreciate the personal customer service touch.


----------



## Don Landis

3BR- in my last preorder, for two new releases, I saw you changed the guaranteed time. It used to be guaranteed to be delivered in 10 days. Now it says 20 days. Is this the new standard? Not too happy about the new longer wait.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23878306
> 
> 
> 3BR- in my last preorder, for two new releases, I saw you changed the guaranteed time. It used to be guaranteed to be delivered in 10 days. Now it says 20 days. Is this the new standard? Not too happy about the new longer wait.



Hi Don, our average wait time is in the 1-10 day window before the rental ships, however, the guarantee has always been 20 days since we've opened our doors


----------



## mmarki

I just wanted to check in and say I've had no issues so far, only been a subscriber for month or two. Last Monday I a movie, received an email that said the status was waiting. I ordered another, same response. I ordered a third movie that shipped immediately, which I should receive today. I also received emails last Friday and today that my other two movies have shipped. So the wait time was not bad at all. The only thing that bugs me a little, is that it takes 4-5 days for me to get the movies, I'm in the Chicago area. Otherwise, no complaints at all.


----------



## Rudy1

I don't find the wait times for titles objectionable. I use the service to supplement my Comcast subscription, specifically to view my favorite genres (SciFi and Horror) at the highest possible resolution. I was a Blockbuster subscriber for years, and left only when service levels declined to the point where I would go weeks without getting a single movie of any genre. That, coupled with the fact that all of the BB stores in my area had closed, was enough to get me to try 3d-blurayrental.com. My only regret is not having done so sooner.


----------



## mmarki

I left Blockbuster recently, wait time on newer movies was bad, I had problems with a lot of disks not playing properly, skipping etc...yes my firmware is up to date. And I also got tired of movies being "rental versions" that didn't have the lossless audio option. But as soon as I canceled my subscription, they were sending my movies at the top of my queue immediately, even though they were listed as "long wait." I thought that was funny, these are movies that they wouldn't send me for weeks, and now they start showing up? Plus the local stores closed too. So I made the switch.

Today I did receive two moves from 3dbr, one that shipped last Tuesday am done that shipped Friday, maybe the post office is getting faster?


----------



## Pagali

I just received Game of Thrones Season 2 Disk 2... Unfortunately, it was disk 4 that was ordered, already had disk 2 a while back.







I'll return disk 2 today, hope to receive disk 4 soon. I hope I don't have to reorder it?


Can I please implore you once more to set up some kind of simple queue or want list on your website? It's really cumbersome and awkward to keep track the way it is now...


----------



## badboi

Did anyone else get an email letting them know that their rental of the Hobbit Extended cut has been cancelled?


> Quote:
> We're writing to inform you we cancelled your order of Hobbit: An Unexpected
> 
> Journey Extended 3D. Rentals priced above $8 per/rental are the few exceptions
> 
> that are unavailable for our subscription customers. To rent this title, you
> 
> will need to check out as a guest and pay per/rental.
> 
> 
> Given it costs us a lot more to obtain these exception movies, they are only
> 
> available on a pay per/rental basis.



Seriously?? Couldn't they have put this information somewhere when you click on it to place it in your cart? Or better yet, make it count as two rentals off your monthly limit?


----------



## Kreationz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badboi*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23899272
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get an email letting them know that their rental of the Hobbit Extended cut has been cancelled?
> 
> Seriously?? Couldn't they have put this information somewhere when you click on it to place it in your cart? Or better yet, make it count as two rentals off your monthly limit?


Suggestion to 3D-BD-rental.com: Make your subscriber rates more of a matrix than it currently is. One Standard(and covert all existing subscriptions to it) and a higher cost "premium" subscription that allows any title to be checked out(or a certain number of premium titles each month).


Example(Based on current billing):

# of Discs OutStandardPremium1 Disc$16$22 (S+$6)2 Discs$26$34 (S+$8)3 Discs$36$46 (S+$10)


----------



## Kreationz


I have some suggestions for the site having worked in the rental business as a manager before and being very good at IT including support online businesses. However, much of what I would like to say/suggest likely should be said in a consumer forum as it's more business related.


----------



## badboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kreationz*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23903057
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestion to 3D-BD-rental.com: Make your subscriber rates more of a matrix than it currently is. One Standard(and covert all existing subscriptions to it) and a higher cost "premium" subscription that allows any title to be checked out(or a certain number of premium titles each month).



Don't give 'em any ideas. Besides, they don't have enough "premium" content to justify it. Still pissed over the Hobbit extended edition being classified as an "exception" movie. What malarkey. Ordered mine from Amazon. If I'm going to have to pay $9 or more just for one viewing, I'll pay a bit more and get to keep it.


----------



## 3BR

Thank you all for your suggestions and comments. We really dont have that many titles priced over $8 to justify a separate premium plan. Will make sure our leaders see all your comments though. Over time, a lot of these premium titles get lowered in price so then they no longer require an exception to rent. That happens as titles decrease in cost for us to obtain. For example, Creature from the Black Lagoon was originally only available as a big bundle, now it's cheaper and we've lowered the price.


Hope that helps. Thanks.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/420#post_23878996
> 
> 
> Hi Don, our average wait time is in the 1-10 day window before the rental ships, however, the guarantee has always been 20 days since we've opened our doors



Thanks. The day after my post questioning the delay, I got notice you were shipping some of my backorders and I received 3 of them on Saturday. Just in time for the weekend. I appreciate the excellent feedback you always give. I continue to promote 3D-Blurayrental here and on other forums.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmarki*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23884841
> 
> 
> I just wanted to check in and say I've had no issues so far, only been a subscriber for month or two. Last Monday I a movie, received an email that said the status was waiting. I ordered another, same response. I ordered a third movie that shipped immediately, which I should receive today. I also received emails last Friday and today that my other two movies have shipped. So the wait time was not bad at all. The only thing that bugs me a little, is that it takes 4-5 days for me to get the movies, I'm in the Chicago area. Otherwise, no complaints at all.



I guess the mail varies. I live farther than you in Florida and the mail time is 2-3 days. No complaints. I usually order the latest releases and mostly in a preorder, ie before release date. In other rental companies ( except Blockbuster), buying or renting preorder gets you the copy shipped or delivered on release date. My complaint was that with 3DBRrental, lately, I've been still waiting well beyond the release date even with a preorder. I would think preordering would get some sort of priority to get ship notice on release date and receipt 2-3 days later.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badboi*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23903846
> 
> 
> Don't give 'em any ideas. Besides, they don't have enough "premium" content to justify it. Still pissed over the Hobbit extended edition being classified as an "exception" movie. What malarkey. Ordered mine from Amazon. If I'm going to have to pay $9 or more just for one viewing, I'll pay a bit more and get to keep it.



I see why it's a more expensive title. I forgot that it was on two discs. I just received the rental in the mail today. I plan on watching it this weekend. If the extended version had been like the original trilogy where they added alot of content I would have purchased it, but for only an extra 20 minutes or so I figure I will just rent it and try to purchase the extended BD sometime later when it's on sale. Hopefully around the holidays if I'm lucky.


EDIT:







I also just looked at the coming soon list. I see that there is going to be a 3D version of Predator released. I need to make sure I remember to rent that in December. I haven't seen that in while. The holidays will be a good time for me to watch it.


----------



## DJ Matt

I have a question regarding the service. I signed up for the 1 disc out at a time per month plan over the weekend and received my first disc in the mail today. I also ordered Monsters University 3D Blu-ray, but from the e-mail I received there is a waiting time for this disc. I was under the impression I could order a disc as I am waiting for the other one to arrive in the mail, but I may have misread a thing or two. From my understanding now, I would have been able to order a second disc if there was a waiting time for the disc I had previously ordered and not while the first disc was actually being shipped to me. I found this out after I had ordered the second disc which is Monsters University 3D Blu-ray. I am going to watch the disc I received in the mail tonight and then put it in the mail to return tomorrow. At this time, am I allowed to order another disc while there is a wait time for Monsters University or do I simply have to wait until I put Monsters University back in the mail to return?


----------



## badboi

Ok. Is it me, or has the "list of available titles for rent' gone AWOL?


----------



## IVB

Gone, I can't seem to log in, and it claims I don't have an account.


(Never cancelled my account, other than initial hiccups, currently going ok)


----------



## aaronwt

Everything seemed fine for me around 20 minutes ago when I was logged in and browsing the site.


----------



## merrymaid520

I just signed up for the subscription plan! My new 60" panny plasma arrives next week, hoping to try out some 3D!


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23923549
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the service. I signed up for the 1 disc out at a time per month plan over the weekend and received my first disc in the mail today. I also ordered Monsters University 3D Blu-ray, but from the e-mail I received there is a waiting time for this disc. I was under the impression I could order a disc as I am waiting for the other one to arrive in the mail, but I may have misread a thing or two. From my understanding now, I would have been able to order a second disc if there was a waiting time for the disc I had previously ordered and not while the first disc was actually being shipped to me. I found this out after I had ordered the second disc which is Monsters University 3D Blu-ray. I am going to watch the disc I received in the mail tonight and then put it in the mail to return tomorrow. At this time, am I allowed to order another disc while there is a wait time for Monsters University or do I simply have to wait until I put Monsters University back in the mail to return?



Hi, if I understand your situation correctly, yes, you can order another title while you are waiting on a disc. We recommend this other title as something that would be in stock. In your case, when Monsters University 3D becomes available, it will ship too even though you might have something else outstanding. So in this example, you can two discs out at a time even though you're on a 1 disc plan....that's ok and is a perk to our plans.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badboi*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23925908
> 
> 
> Ok. Is it me, or has the "list of available titles for rent' gone AWOL?



Our website now contains inventory directly on each title. You will now notice “in stock” or “out of stock” for each title. For out of stock title, you can still order it and will just be put in a waiting queue for the title.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23926077
> 
> 
> Gone, I can't seem to log in, and it claims I don't have an account.
> 
> 
> (Never cancelled my account, other than initial hiccups, currently going ok)



Hopefully you were able to log in now...if not, feel free to private message me or send our customer care group an email.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merrymaid520*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23926551
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the subscription plan! My new 60" panny plasma arrives next week, hoping to try out some 3D!



Cool, hope you enjoy the service!


----------



## igboo

I know a few people have brought up the idea of having a queue for users to keep track of titles they would want. While I would also like to see this implemented, I understand it is probably a bigger programming change than you would like to make. I would be happy if I could see a listing in my account of all titles I currently have waiting or outstanding. Something similar to what the emails look like but visible on the user account page.


Thanks,

Fred


----------



## IVB

FYI to folks given my above posts: I'm now contemplating a different test, which I admit is a HUGE shift: I might drop my Netflix service to 1 DVD out at a time (saves $5/month) and move 3DBR to 2 DVDs at a time (add'l $10/month). I can use Netflix to house the queue but keep the 3D stuff at the bottom so it never gets serviced.


100.00% of the reason for my thought despite my earlier frustration is the stellar customer service. I'm hoping that I just ran into a bad few issues or lack of understanding of the system (which could still be addressed via a queue), and using 2 3D titles keeps the family movie nights in full effect.


----------



## 3BR

Hi members, we are close to launching a wish list functionality which is similar to the queue feature. You will be able to add as many movies you wish to your wish list. For subscribers, when you return your current rental, go to your wishlist and you can then check out your next title. For those with multiple family members, you can all add to the same wish list







We think you'll like it....more to come soon. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## davidhammond

I have been doing business with this firm for a year, since purchasing my 55" LG 3D TV. They have provided perfect service by promptly shipping rentals to me and accountability for every disc I have sent them to exchange for rental credit. They are very generous in their credit allowances and post immediately to my account.


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23934247
> 
> 
> Hi members, we are close to launching a wish list functionality which is similar to the queue feature. You will be able to add as many movies you wish to your wish list. For subscribers, when you return your current rental, go to your wishlist and you can then check out your next title. For those with multiple family members, you can all add to the same wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think you'll like it....more to come soon. Thanks for all the feedback.



Great!! I have used the service for a few months without any complaints. Can't wait for the wishlist. Great news!!


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23930954
> 
> 
> Our website now contains inventory directly on each title. You will now notice “in stock” or “out of stock” for each title. For out of stock title, you can still order it and will just be put in a waiting queue for the title.


Sounds good and thanks for the reply. I returned Epic in the mail on Friday and immediately ordered my next title right away which was listed in stock as I wait for Monsters University. I wanted to ensure I was using the service the correct way.


----------



## igboo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23934247
> 
> 
> Hi members, we are close to launching a wish list functionality which is similar to the queue feature. You will be able to add as many movies you wish to your wish list. For subscribers, when you return your current rental, go to your wishlist and you can then check out your next title. For those with multiple family members, you can all add to the same wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think you'll like it....more to come soon. Thanks for all the feedback.



How does the new wish list function work? What happens when I select reserve on a title in my wish list?


Cheers


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *igboo*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23968579
> 
> 
> How does the new wish list function work? What happens when I select reserve on a title in my wish list?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Hi, the best response is probably from our FAQ page. See below. The reserve button really does not apply unless you share the list with a friend....it just lets "your friend" know you're interested in that title.


Answer:

Our wish list feature is similar to queue system but is slightly differently. You can add as many titles as you like to your wish list. Unlike a queue system, we do not automatically send titles from your wish list.


For subscribers, what we recommend is to add all the titles you want to your wish list. For example, if you are on a 1 Disc at a Time Plan, choose just one title from your wish list and check out. Once you return that title, select your next title from your wish list you want and then check out. Remember, you can place your next order as soon as you put your rental in the mail to us....you do not need to wait for us to receive the rental before placing your next order.


Only if there is a short wait / "out of stock" for a rental that you choose should you select another title from your wish list.


----------



## Don Landis

3BR-


I just went to my account because I received an e-mail that my password has been changed. I tried to log in with my old password and it would not allow me in. I tried the new one you sent me and it allowed me in but all my account history info has been deleted.


What's going on? Has there been a security breach? Is my CC info secure?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/450#post_23972165
> 
> 
> 3BR-
> 
> 
> I just went to my account because I received an e-mail that my password has been changed. I tried to log in with my old password and it would not allow me in. I tried the new one you sent me and it allowed me in but all my account history info has been deleted.
> 
> 
> What's going on? Has there been a security breach? Is my CC info secure?



When we upgraded to the new platform for the new features, the account history was not able to be transferred. No security breaches at all


----------



## IVB

I just tried to add some discs to the wish list as I'm wondering if I can get used to this concept. I noticed "This is the End" doesn't have an "add to wish list". Is there a reason for that?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23976574
> 
> 
> I just tried to add some discs to the wish list as I'm wondering if I can get used to this concept. I noticed "This is the End" doesn't have an "add to wish list". Is there a reason for that?



We just checked and This is the End does have "Add to Wish List". Are you clicking on the movie itself to go into the details page?


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23976626
> 
> 
> We just checked and This is the End does have "Add to Wish List". Are you clicking on the movie itself to go into the details page?



Oh, ooops. Sorry. When I saw "add to cart", I expected to also see an "add to wish list" button.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23976650
> 
> 
> Oh, ooops. Sorry. When I saw "add to cart", I expected to also see an "add to wish list" button.



Cool, glad it works


----------



## IVB

Well, I went ahead and attempted to replicate my 40 disc Netflix queue onto 3DBR. Of those discs, 11 were available on 3DBR, I deleted 5 as I was no longer interested, and 24 weren't available on 3DBR.


At initial glance that might seem bad, but check out the list, its all old or strange stuff. I dropped down to 1 disc on NF, up to 2 discs on 3DBR, but given that we also have Amazon Prime, Hulu Plus, and 500 movies that i bought and are on my media server, I'm still contemplating giving up NF. I'm also upgrading my pc-based DVR to 15TB (also for DVD + BluRay rips for discs that I buy), and both me & kids still play soccer 3-5x/week, there's only so much time for video entertainment 


> Quote:
> Little Fockers
> 
> The Town
> 
> Moneyball
> 
> The Hangover: Part II
> 
> Midnight in Paris
> 
> Fair Game
> 
> Love and Other Drugs
> 
> Just Go with It
> 
> The Devil's Own
> 
> The Adjustment Bureau
> 
> Larry Crowne
> 
> Trust
> 
> Main Street
> 
> The Whistleblower
> 
> The Big Year
> 
> Young Adult
> 
> Tower Heist
> 
> 30 Minutes or Less
> 
> Rampart
> 
> Newlyweds
> 
> Entourage: Season 8: Disc 1
> 
> Entourage: Season 8: Disc 2
> 
> Savages
> 
> It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23976650
> 
> 
> Oh, ooops. Sorry. When I saw "add to cart", I expected to also see an "add to wish list" button.



Stupid silly feature request: Can you add an "add to wish list" wherever you also see "add to cart"? Just so there's a consistent GUI.


If I follow through with my initial plan of terminating my NF dvd plan, this has to pass muster with the wife, and she's a lot less forgiving with GUIs than me.


Also one other feature request: One thing we do a lot with Netflix is to add movies to the queue that are currently in theaters as we know we wouldn't pay cinema prices. It gets put into an "unknown release date" and "saved" status, which is nice. Any way you can contemplate achieving that objective would be nice. Doesn't have to be the same way, perhaps a "notify me if these movies ever become available on 3DBR".


Basically, I'm hoping you guys can evolve your service so that there's a viable alternative to Netflix that also rents 3D BluRays. I'm not sure I want to sustain a 3 disc/month (2 with you, 1 with NF), we only watch 2-3 movies/month.


----------



## 3BR

IVB, thanks for all your suggestions. Will pass that to the team. If there are movie requests you'd like for us to add, please email our team and they should be able to get them posted for you.


----------



## Theheadsn

I've had this service now for 3 months and honestly I love it. I'm currently on the 3 Blurays plan.


I really don't have any complaints. Turn around times are crazy good for me. I live in the Orange County CA area and usually it only takes 3 days or so to get the movies. If there was ANY complaint I have, if you can call it one, is the movies per calendar month cap. I know MOST people this isn't a problem, but for someone like myself who can burn through that pretty quick its kind of a bummer. I can understand why they have that in place, I just wish being on the highest plan, they would be more lax with it, maybe even just bumping it from 15 to 20. But even with that said, I love this service. I know with new releases its a first come first serve thing, I'm just happy they don't do the same thing that netflix does by not sending out new movies right away to people who rent a lot. I would be screwed ha


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23981261
> 
> 
> IVB, thanks for all your suggestions. Will pass that to the team. If there are movie requests you'd like for us to add, please email our team and they should be able to get them posted for you.



I will give testimony to this. You can take 3BR at his word. I made a request for a 3D movie that was out and they got in in in a few days. I got an e-mail from the company giving me first rental before posting it to others since I recommended it. I don't believe I have ever had this good service from any other rental company.


Theheadson- You are lucky as it takes 3-4 days to receive disks here. I might suggest you just order a la carte if you want more over the cap. I do all mine a la carte.


----------



## aaronwt

Did something happen to the accounts? My account history has disappeared.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23995857
> 
> 
> Did something happen to the accounts? My account history has disappeared.



We upgraded our website to add a few key features which includes a) wish list feature b) e-gift cards c) performance improvements d) inventory management directly on our website and e) shipment status & return status information available under account history. But with this upgrade, they were unable to migrate order history. If you want your history, you can email us. All orders moving forward will be ok.


----------



## calmone

not only can't i sign on, but the site won't send me my passwod if i ask for it. quite a fiasco.


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calmone*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24010987
> 
> 
> not only can't i sign on, but the site won't send me my passwod if i ask for it. quite a fiasco.



I had that issue. Just email them, they're pretty fast at manual reset. (And yes i realize you shouldn't have to do that)


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calmone*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24010987
> 
> 
> not only can't i sign on, but the site won't send me my passwod if i ask for it. quite a fiasco.



Hopefully this has been resolved for you. If not, email us or you can private message me....emailing our team would be faster


----------



## mmarki

Thank you for adding the wish list feature, I am very happy with the service so far, shipping times vary between 3-5 days, which I can live with. Unfortunately, we only get one night a week or so to dedicate to movies, so 1 movie at a time is great for us.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmarki*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24019522
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding the wish list feature, I am very happy with the service so far, shipping times vary between 3-5 days, which I can live with. Unfortunately, we only get one night a week or so to dedicate to movies, so 1 movie at a time is great for us.



That's great to hear! We've received similar feedback from others as well.


----------



## aaronwt

I just did a checkout today for titles that will be released in one week. What happened to the checkout field where I could list the titles that I just put in the mail?

Am I supposed to send an email now when I put a title in the mail? Or do we have to wait until you receive a title now before a new one can be shipped out?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24025117
> 
> 
> I just did a checkout today for titles that will be released in one week. What happened to the checkout field where I could list the titles that I just put in the mail?
> 
> Am I supposed to send an email now when I put a title in the mail? Or do we have to wait until you receive a title now before a new one can be shipped out?



You no longer need to tell us when you return a title. Just order your next one...hope that helps.


----------



## aaronwt

Sweet!! I also see the order history now shows the date a title is shipped out and also the date it is returned. This combined with the wish list will make it so much easier to keep track of my rentals.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24072902
> 
> 
> Sweet!! I also see the order history now shows the date a title is shipped out and also the date it is returned. This combined with the wish list will make it so much easier to keep track of my rentals.



Glad you like the new features


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24074018
> 
> 
> Glad you like the new features



Honestly, so much so that I'm now VERY seriously considering cancelling my Netflix. As in, I'll watch 2 more movies not on 3DBR, then cancel by EOY.


BTW for everyone, I figured out how to make 3DBR work for me and my house, despite my prior comments otherwise: Get the 2disc plan, and don't wait until Monday to order a movie I want to watch on family night on Friday. Having a 2 disk plan allows for one to be in transit, another order to be placed to find out its out of stock so I can immediately place another one. Yes its not as simple as Netflix, yes I really like the ability to keep now-in-theater movies on my saved queue where NF automatically moves to current queue.


But, the family has really been getting into 3D movies every Friday night, and Netflix doesn't rent 3D movies. We don't watch enough movies to warrant two different accounts (plus the 5-tuner DVR with 10TB of storage) And if we did, I'd have to have a talk with the wife/kids about not watching so much damn TV


----------



## tapersmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theheadsn*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_23987707
> 
> 
> I've had this service now for 3 months and honestly I love it. I'm currently on the 3 Blurays plan.
> 
> 
> I really don't have any complaints. Turn around times are crazy good for me. I live in the Orange County CA area and usually it only takes 3 days or so to get the movies. If there was ANY complaint I have, if you can call it one, is the movies per calendar month cap. I know MOST people this isn't a problem, but for someone like myself who can burn through that pretty quick its kind of a bummer. I can understand why they have that in place, I just wish being on the highest plan, they would be more lax with it, maybe even just bumping it from 15 to 20. But even with that said, I love this service. I know with new releases its a first come first serve thing, I'm just happy they don't do the same thing that netflix does by not sending out new movies right away to people who rent a lot. I would be screwed ha



If you saw the postage they pay plus cost of packaging, 15 would likely be pretty much their break even point. I doubt they get the bulk processing discounts Netflix gets, and that doesn't include things like loss due to breakage. Likely they are only make money on the people who rent less than that.


- Mike


----------



## Steve Kinkead

The website has been down for the past couple of days. Anyone know why?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Kinkead*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24147283
> 
> 
> The website has been down for the past couple of days. Anyone know why?



That's kinda scary........










Ed


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24147407
> 
> 
> That's kinda scary........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree. Hope everything is ok. Hopefully we'll get some info soon.


Matt


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Kinkead*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24147283
> 
> 
> The website has been down for the past couple of days. Anyone know why?



It hasn't been down here. I rented a title yesterday and also Monday with no problem.


And I was looking at the site earlier today and just a minute ago. There were no issues with it.

http://www.stores-3d-blurayrental.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## 3BR

AaronWT is right. Please try booking our new url directly at www.stores-3d-blurayrental.com . We try and redirect traffic from our old site but sometimes that does not work correctly.


----------



## old corps

Good news! Didn't know about the new address and the old one did not redirect me. Said site wasn't available.










Ed


----------



## agorena123

Just signed up to give it a try. I notice many of the popular titles are out of stock. Is this a temporary holiday thing or the usual state of availability?


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agorena123*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480#post_24154762
> 
> 
> Just signed up to give it a try. I notice many of the popular titles are out of stock. Is this a temporary holiday thing or the usual state of availability?



Usually the first few weeks after a title releases is when its most popular. What we recommend you do with those titles is to order it to get on the wait list for it rather than wait for it to be in stock. Hope that helps.


----------



## jellylee20202


I have both www.3d-blurayrental and netflix.  I have to say 3d-blurayrental treats its customers like royalties whereas netflix treats them like garbage.  Sure 3d-blurayrental costs more to rent but they do provide you with titles that are not available at netflix.  On top of that, 3d-blurayrental listens.  I tried the 1-disc subscription plan to start with and even before the end of the month I opted to upgrade to 3-disc plan.  That's how impressed I am with them.  Most discs appear to be out of stock, sure, but they make every good effort to send it to you as soon as it is available and within reasonable time.  So far I haven't been disappointed.  They also take special care to protect their discs whereas many of the discs I receive from netflix are unplayable.  I was a little suspicious to start with but I thought, what the heck, if I don't like it I'll just cancel.  I'm glad I took the risk.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jellylee20202*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24207575
> 
> 
> I have both  [URL='http:/URL']www.3d-blurayrental[/URL ] and netflix.  I have to say 3d-blurayrental treats its customers like royalties whereas netflix treats them like garbage.  Sure 3d-blurayrental costs more to rent but they do provide you with titles that are not available at netflix.  On top of that, 3d-blurayrental listens.



Totally agree. What's exceptional about them is that if they don't have a specific title in stock, if you request it, they'll add it almost immediately. And if you're like me and enjoy things like commentaries and extended cuts, that's usually what you get with their BDs. (unlike the bare-bones, stripped-down discs you are stuck with from NF and Redbox). That alone is worth a couple extra bucks for a desired disc. (And still usually less than what we would have paid for a rental back when Blockbuster was the sole option.)


----------



## IVB

A) Ditto to above, I have both NF & 3D, but in a few weeks i'm cancelling the NF DVD plan. There's a few wacky titles, simpler to just purge via NF.

B) feature request: If someone orders 2 discs at once, don't ship them in the same envelope. I got both Madagascar 3 & This Is The End. The kids watched Madagascar almost instantly, but it took the wife & I 2 weeks to get to ours. We couldn't ship back the kids one until we finished ours.


----------



## aaronwt

It seems like my issue is the opposite. I would rather have two titles in one envelope but they usually ship them separately.


----------



## IVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24235708
> 
> 
> It seems like my issue is the opposite. I would rather have two titles in one envelope but they usually ship them separately.



Curious, what value do you see in getting them together? Is it faster? Or some other reason?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24237120
> 
> 
> Curious, what value do you see in getting them together? Is it faster? Or some other reason?



Just one less envelope for me to deal with. With Netflix they send them in separate envelopes but I usually put two discs in one envelope when I send them back. But I also usually send multiple discs back at the same time. I don't typically put a disc in the mail right after viewing it. I'll wait until the end of the weekend for 3DBD to send those titles back since I don't usually request a new title until Tuesday, when the new releases can first be ordered. A week before they are available.


----------



## tgm1024


I've posted this elsewhere, but the FIOS UI (that I maintain is bad, but better than comcast's) has a way of seeing all the first-run 3D releases for rent.  All of them AFAICT between $5.99 and $7.99.  A lot easier than waiting for a BD.  They had the major stuff too like Man of Steel, Star Trek, etc.

 

And I can vouche for the quality being superb.  (IMO).

 

The problem is, it's hidden under an absurd place.  You don't need HBO or Showtime.

 

Main UI Menu -> Video On Demand -> Movies -> Collections -> 3D Movies

 

Annoyingly counter-intuitive place.  "Collections".  Good grief.

 

I believe it's on par with the 3d-blurayrental place cost, and "instant".


----------



## IVB

question: I have a half dozen kids BluRays that I'd really like to get, but they're perpetually out of stock. Should I "order" it, then get something else while I wait? Or just wait for it to be in stock?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24239247
> 
> 
> I've posted this elsewhere, but the FIOS UI (that I maintain is bad, but better than comcast's) has a way of seeing all the first-run 3D releases for rent.  All of them AFAICT between $5.99 and $7.99.  A lot easier than waiting for a BD.  They had the major stuff too like Man of Steel, Star Trek, etc.
> 
> 
> And I can vouche for the quality being superb.  (IMO).
> 
> 
> The problem is, it's hidden under an absurd place.  You don't need HBO or Showtime.
> 
> 
> Main UI Menu -> Video On Demand -> Movies -> Collections -> 3D Movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoyingly counter-intuitive place.  "Collections".  Good grief.
> 
> 
> I believe it's on par with the 3d-blurayrental place cost, and "instant".



Even if it is on par with cost it is nowhere near on par in quality for audio and video with a BD. While the streaming might look good on its own, if you compare them to a BD there is a huge difference between them. This goes for any streaming service.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480_60#post_24242796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24239247
> 
> 
> I've posted this elsewhere, but the FIOS UI (that I maintain is bad, but better than comcast's) has a way of seeing all the first-run 3D releases for rent.  All of them AFAICT between $5.99 and $7.99.  A lot easier than waiting for a BD.  They had the major stuff too like Man of Steel, Star Trek, etc.
> 
> 
> And I can vouche for the quality being superb.  (IMO).
> 
> 
> The problem is, it's hidden under an absurd place.  You don't need HBO or Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Main UI Menu -> Video On Demand -> Movies -> Collections -> 3D Movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoyingly counter-intuitive place.  "Collections".  Good grief.
> 
> 
> I believe it's on par with the 3d-blurayrental place cost, and "instant".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it is on par with cost it is nowhere near on par in quality for audio and video with a BD. While the streaming might look good on its own, if you compare them to a BD there is a huge difference between them. This goes for any streaming service.
Click to expand...

 

.........and this is generally true.  However, I do have to vouch for the quality I've seen these things at, and I notice *everything*.  I do not like the stream quality of netflix thus far for instance, and I absolutely can tell the difference between the ubercompressed 1080i from FIOS vs. the much less compressed blu-ray 1080p.  In fact I can see the 4K vs 2K differences on a 65" at 12 feet, despite that silly chart floating around.

 

However for 3D.....I'm just not convinced it's as big a deal in my case.  Perhaps it's because I'm a passive 3D guy and I'm already losing vertical resolution even with progressive.  So maybe the interlaced formats "match" the 3D better?  Each half-frame of 1080i is already 540.

 

The bottom line is that I've found the FIOS 3D quality to be great.  I'd say give it a try first before avoiding it on the idea that you might not like it.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24243607
> 
> 
> .........and this is generally true.  However, I do have to vouch for the quality I've seen these things at, and I notice _everything_.  I do not like the stream quality of netflix thus far for instance, and I absolutely can tell the difference between the ubercompressed 1080i from FIOS vs. the much less compressed blu-ray 1080p.  In fact I can see the 4K vs 2K differences on a 65" at 12 feet, despite that silly chart floating around.
> 
> 
> However for 3D.....I'm just not convinced it's as big a deal in my case.  Perhaps it's because I'm a passive 3D guy and I'm already losing vertical resolution even with progressive.  So maybe the interlaced formats "match" the 3D better?  Each half-frame of 1080i is already 540.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that I've found the FIOS 3D quality to be great.  I'd say give it a try first before avoiding it on the idea that you might not like it.



I'm not saying to avoid it. I stream 2D and 3D content as well as rent and buy 2D and 3D BDs. The BDs always look better. But it doesn't mean I don't want to watch streaming content. It is too convenient to avoid it.


----------



## kwk2293

Id like to see 3d blueray rental add run times on blueray sleeve always liked that netflix did this


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwk2293*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24251288
> 
> 
> Id like to see 3d blueray rental add run times on blueray sleeve always liked that netflix did this



The running time info is on their webpage for each title.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24242796
> 
> 
> Even if it is on par with cost it is nowhere near on par in quality for audio and video with a BD. While the streaming might look good on its own, if you compare them to a BD there is a huge difference between them. This goes for any streaming service.



+1

I have a 10 foot diagonal projector image. Bluray rocks whereas any streaming is watchable but flaws of compression shown plus I don’t see streaming doing DTS-HD MA or Dolby True HD soundtracks which Bluray does.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IVB*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24242712
> 
> 
> question: I have a half dozen kids BluRays that I'd really like to get, but they're perpetually out of stock. Should I "order" it, then get something else while I wait? Or just wait for it to be in stock?



Hi, we recommend you order them to get on the wait list instead of waiting for them to be in stock. As for 2 discs in one comment you made earlier, you can return one of the two titles before the other in the provided envelope. Just order your next title and then you can return the 2nd disc with the return envelope that comes with the new title. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwk2293*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24251288
> 
> 
> Id like to see 3d blueray rental add run times on blueray sleeve always liked that netflix did this



We recommend what AaronWT says by checking our website.


----------



## Toe

Quick question. I have Gravity on order (I am on the one out at a time plan) which is currently out of stock. I am thinking about buying this title now locally and am curious how I cancel my order for the rental?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24415296
> 
> 
> Quick question. I have Gravity on order (I am on the one out at a time plan) which is currently out of stock. I am thinking about buying this title now locally and am curious how I cancel my order for the rental?



Just send them an email. they usually respond very quickly. You'll enjoy the movie!


[email protected]


Ed


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24257924
> 
> 
> Hi, we recommend you order them to get on the wait list instead of waiting for them to be in stock. .



While this is better than what you had before, I still experience long wait times until you ship titles that I ordered when they were listed as in stock. For about the past 5 months my wait times average 7-10 days. The last title I ordered took 11 days to ship and it was listed as "In Stock for 3 days after I placed my order.


While your service is the best we have and I enjoy your presence here and very good response by e-mail, the only complaint I have is the long wait times that got much worse since I started ordering. It doesn't appear to be a first come first serve anymore.


The reality is that, now when I decide to order, I don't expect to see the title for 3 weeks after CC is charged. When your service was new I typically got titles in 4-5 days from placing the order. Pre ordering new titles even on day one it is announced might take nearly a month to receive.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24417123
> 
> 
> Just send them an email. they usually respond very quickly. You'll enjoy the movie!
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed, sounds good!


----------



## aaronwt

I just send an email reply to the confirmation email they sent, asking them to cancel the title I ordered.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24417208
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The reality is that, now when I decide to order, I don't expect to see the title for 3 weeks after CC is charged. When your service was new I typically got titles in 4-5 days from placing the order. Pre ordering new titles even on day one it is announced might take nearly a month to receive.



I'd guess (hope) that it might be due to 3DBR starting to get more business as more people discover them. Sure, they could get more copies but they are (I assume) a small and relatively new company. So having a bunch of surplus copies after the initial "new release" surge dies down may not be financially practical. The longest I've ever had to wait is 10 days (and usually less than that) and I can live with that time-frame. Better than waiting months as Disney is doing with FROZEN!


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480_60#post_24419115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24417208
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The reality is that, now when I decide to order, I don't expect to see the title for 3 weeks after CC is charged. When your service was new I typically got titles in 4-5 days from placing the order. Pre ordering new titles even on day one it is announced might take nearly a month to receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess (hope) that it might be due to 3DBR starting to get more business as more people discover them. Sure, they could get more copies but they are (I assume) a small and relatively new company. So having a bunch of surplus copies after the initial "new release" surge dies down may not be financially practical. The longest I've ever had to wait is 10 days (and usually less than that) and I can live with that time-frame. Better than waiting months as Disney is doing with FROZEN!
Click to expand...

 

Coincidentally, I was just spending some time yesterday looking for the 3DBD of Frozen, and trying to find out just what the Disney "plan" was there.  No one knows other than some vague reference to a recent quote (Jan-2014) from them that it's held off "indefinitely".  Frankly, I hate this 3D shenanigans....it sure doesn't help any.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24419115
> 
> 
> I'd guess (hope) that it might be due to 3DBR starting to get more business as more people discover them. Sure, they could get more copies but they are (I assume) a small and relatively new company. So having a bunch of surplus copies after the initial "new release" surge dies down may not be financially practical. The longest I've ever had to wait is 10 days (and usually less than that) and I can live with that time-frame. Better than waiting months as Disney is doing with FROZEN!



A good business will ramp up as necessary when the business grows. UI agree with you that they are growing and appear to be successful. To cause customers to wait longer and longer times for product delivery as the demand increases is a sign of a flaw in the business plan. This same problem was demonstrated in both Blockbuster and Netflix. Netflix ramped up and improved as the business grew. Blockbuster never did and look what happened to them. The only reason I dropped my BB mail order account is because of their 2-4 week delivery. I now use Red Box and it is very fast and low cost. I have a dozen kiosks within 5 minutes of my house and over 30 within 15 minutes. All Redbox needs to do is begin to offer 3D titles and see if I wait for 3Dblurayrentals. You can come to their defense but this is not personal. I have been a huge, huge supporter of their 3D rentals here and on other forums helping to spread the word. It is business and businesses have success or failure based on their ability to compete. It appears the only thing that will kill Redbox is their own failure to deliver or digital download and they are already in the digital download business.



As for Disney- They are still in the theatrical phase of their release of Frozen throughout the world. The movie, both 2D and 3D has been released according to the announced schedule in secure digital form only. I have it here and plan to watch it for the second time tonight with the grandkids. The 2D and 3D was initially released for home viewing in digital download on Feb 25. If you choose to not buy that it is not Disney to blame. It is your choice. There are other announced release dates for various formats of the movie over the next several months. Disney nor any other production company follows your desired release schedule and prices. They carefully plan these to maximize profits and those profits are important to have the resources to make the next huge production that you will be complaining is not soon enough and not cheap enough.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480_60#post_24421340
> 
> 
> The 2D and 3D was initially released for home viewing in digital download on Feb 25. If you choose to not buy that it is not Disney to blame. It is your choice.


 

Most of your post I agree with, but this ^^^ just doesn't connect.  Of course it is my choice if I choose not to buy it.  But I am still free to complain about the availability of it; and that is Disney's decision, not mine.  *All decisions by companies are subject to scrutiny whether they make economic "sense" or not.*


----------



## Don Landis

You are correct! You have a right to complain and it should be considered just that. The best complaint is to write to the company and express your displeasure to them. Likely you will receive a response you will not like but I'm sure your letter will not be ignored. If you wish to protest, the best way is to not purchase but it takes a lot of protesters and boy-cotters to counter the supporters. I hope I didn't give you the impression you don't have a right to complain. I do enough complaining myself. But I do try to be constructive in my complaining. That is, suggest what is needed to resolve a problem either with my own suggestion or an example of what others ( competitors) are doing.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/480_60#post_24421510
> 
> 
> You are correct! You have a right to complain and it should be considered just that. The best complaint is to write to the company and express your displeasure to them.


 

Ok.

 

However, I'm of the firm belief that the best way to complain are "open letters" to the company.  And that's precisely what forums provide a vehicle for.  Such posts/threads serve 2 purposes.  1. It makes it clear what bothers us....and they'd be silly to not monitor the pulse of the chatter in the internet.  And 2. it informs *others* of the issue.

 

For example, I would *never* have known that the BD release of the latest Star Trek movie had different "exclusives" granted to different retail outlets for their extra content.  Apparently Amazon had the least of it, Target had 1 exclusive set of extras, and Walmart another.  Caused quite a stir, and gave me a starting point to do research on it.

 

Complaints in public forums (actual forums, facebook, reviews, etc.) are very powerful in this regard.  As an aside though, social media (facebook/twitter/etc.) are *not* what I'm a fan of: they are absurdly powerful sources of immediately passed-around *mis*information.  In forums, there is at least a chance for the conversation to exist.


----------



## aaronwt

What's up with the pre-order for the Hunger Games: Catching Fire Blu-ray (Rental)? Usually titles are released on Tuesdays and we can pre-order the Tuesday before. The Hunger Games: Catching Fire Blu-ray (Rental) shows a release date of Friday 3/7. But today is one week before and I'm still unable to pre-order it.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/510#post_24421613
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> 
> However, I'm of the firm belief that the best way to complain are "open letters" to the company.  And that's precisely what forums provide a vehicle for.  Such posts/threads serve 2 purposes.  1. It makes it clear what bothers us....and they'd be silly to not monitor the pulse of the chatter in the internet.  And 2. it informs _others_ of the issue.
> 
> 
> For example, I would _never_ have known that the BD release of the latest Star Trek movie had different "exclusives" granted to different retail outlets for their extra content.  Apparently Amazon had the least of it, Target had 1 exclusive set of extras, and Walmart another.  Caused quite a stir, and gave me a starting point to do research on it.
> 
> 
> Complaints in public forums (actual forums, facebook, reviews, etc.) are very powerful in this regard.  As an aside though, social media (facebook/twitter/etc.) are _not_ what I'm a fan of: they are absurdly powerful sources of immediately passed-around _mis_information.  In forums, there is at least a chance for the conversation to exist.



If you know the company is monitoring posts made in a forum then we agree that posting a complaint in the forum is very powerful. However, I do feel there is a courtesy due if the complaint is of a personal nature such as a billing issue. If of a general nature, such as mine where timing between when a title is ordered and when it gets sent is being experienced by most then I felt the need to post mine here.


But when you do not know if a company is represented in a forum, posting a complaint may never be seen by anyone who can do anything about it. That's when a direct letter to those in charge, in my experience, always gets a response. But that letter is just a single complaint.


Agreed that social media is more of a battle of anger, fanboys, and people who just love a good fight. I have a face book page but rarely use it and put it up mainly for my relatives who use it often. I never got into Twitter. It seems it wants to take over your life following celebrities. I feel good about facebook as a business and have made some good money on its stock since they bottomed after the IPO. But having agreed with you on the social media side, I also find that AVSForum can be a den of negativity and often unsatisfying for veteran members. There was a time when the 3D section was made up of only enthusiasts and then the trolls invaded. Some weak enthusiasts began to suffer from FUD as to the future of 3D and even took up sides. They violated the cardinal rule in life, don't bite the hand that feeds you. If any company is a good supporter of 3D I really want them to succeed. So when I read posts that put opinionated lies about a 3D supplier, I will dig to find the facts and post them. Of course, I then get accused of posting 'BS" called a liar etc. The only salvation is time and soon history in almost all cases proves what I posted correct.


Anyway, I sincerely hope 3BR is looking into this timing for shipping problem and can find a good business solution for it. I don't know his business but can imagine the risk of a new title peaking out and then needing to be sold off. If I were in his business, I would look at a web page to advertise older titles for sale and post the sales prices. Blockbuster B&M stores did rather well turning dead inventory into cash that way. 3BR already has this declining rental price after so much time If they put up a web page of non-moving titles and constantly updated the prices with sales as the inventory aged, the cash raised would help buy more of the new releases on day one. They should have the experience to make these calls on how many to order by now, how many to keep in rental after 3 months, when to retire the title altogether. At what price would you pay to buy a used 3D BD?

When BB B&M had those sales I was buying classic titles in BD at 3 for $10. I certainly would pay $5 each for a dead title. How about you?


----------



## tgm1024


^Actually, the reason I called you out on that part of your post was because you were referring to disney, not 3DBRR.com.

 

And you don't need to see an actual representative announce himself within a forum.  Spreading the word to other consumers about any misgivings you have is always a positive, because as the conversation spreads online (to all venues) the likelihood of it being seen by someone within the company trying to take the pulse of things increases.  Doesn't have to be within any one thread.

 

Corporations always have marketing departments.  Marketing departments have always been hungry for information regarding what the public likes or doesn't like about their product.  Since the advent of the internet I find it impossible to accept that they don't have folks looking at online reviews & complaints (whether it be forums, The BBB, etc.)


----------



## 3BR

AaronWT - we have just put up Catching Fire....sorry about that.


Don Landis - thank you for your feedback. If you place an order 7 days before a movie is released which is also the day we put it up for pre-order, you're pretty much guaranteed to have the movie shipped to you on the release day. If that is not the case, please email us so we can investigate why you're having longer waits. We do monitor wait times very closely and can assure you we care







We do also sell extra discs but via eBay under the seller 3BRSales. Feel free to check out our used titles there.


----------



## Don Landis

3BR- Thank you for the response. I think the last I did the preorder was late last year and the wait was well past the first day for shipping. You may recall me questioning this same problem before when you advised me of the 20 day max wait time. (27 days is nearly a month) Anyway, the most recent order I placed was on the first day of shipping and the "In Stock" was listed so I decided to order but it still did not ship for another 11 days wait. With an order placed, my CC charged and the website showing in stock, there should be no reason for the wait unless it was simply a mistake. In December we had one title that was delayed as well and you may recall I advised you to hold off on shipping since I would not be here in January to receive it. Yet almost a month went by and in early January, You mailed the disk which then just sat in the Post Office until my return. That was an admitted oversight. We corresponded about this while I was still away.


Because of this unpredictable delivery I have to assume that I should not order any title unless I can be sure that one month from my order date I will be here to receive it. It is disappointing for me but I don't want to order and then you get concerned because I can't return the disk the next day as I usually do.


Thanks for the ebay info. I will check it out.


----------



## 3BR

Hopefully what you went through was just a series of unfortunate events. I can help you moving forward though. If you order a title 7 days before the release date and it does not ship on the release date, let me know.


----------



## Don Landis

Will do, 3BR. Thanks. I will be traveling again for about a month so I won't be ordering for awhile. As always, appreciate your attention to AVS members. I may complain at times but always try to do it in a constructive way.


----------



## PatrynXX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/300#post_22681694
> 
> 
> Hi, wanted to address your question. We operate on a first come first serve basis with all of our rentals. To ensure you are one of the first person to get a title, we recommend you put an order in as soon as possible in the pre-order phase which is a week before the release date. The reason these hot titles dont show up in the "in stock" list is because there is generally a queue for the first 1-2 months. Once that queue is complete, then it will show up in the available list like Prometheus, Avengers, Madagascar, etc does now. Hope that helps.



was getting annoyed at netflix and the fact Downton Abbey Season 4 was like in there for well I stuck it in the queue before it came out. still said very long wait. went looking on google on who's left and a cnet article had you up. Took a chance on an out of stock order 4-5 days later Disk 1 on blu ray arrived at the house. Impressive. Was one reason I kept Blockbuster around I could rent via rentals and not just membership.. had to put you on one of my speed dials because the name doesn't run off the tongue but maybe thats a good thing. Keep it up.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrynXX*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24630733
> 
> 
> was getting annoyed at netflix and the fact Downton Abbey Season 4 was like in there for well I stuck it in the queue before it came out. still said very long wait. went looking on google on who's left and a cnet article had you up. Took a chance on an out of stock order 4-5 days later Disk 1 on blu ray arrived at the house. Impressive. Was one reason I kept Blockbuster around I could rent via rentals and not just membership.. had to put you on one of my speed dials because the name doesn't run off the tongue but maybe thats a good thing. Keep it up.



Nice! Glad the new service is working out well for you!


----------



## PatrynXX

Understand Shameless not being available but the original House of Cards on blu ray on which the Netflix series is based on. thats hard to find. and I've been told to watch that first before touching the Netflix series


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrynXX*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24638406
> 
> 
> Understand Shameless not being available but the original House of Cards on blu ray on which the Netflix series is based on. thats hard to find. and I've been told to watch that first before touching the Netflix series



If there are titles you don't see listed, just email us a request and we'll consider putting them up.


----------



## Toe

Just tried to log into the site and it appears to be down. Any idea when it will be back up?


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24806177
> 
> 
> Just tried to log into the site and it appears to be down. Any idea when it will be back up?



Working for me. I just ordered and got an e-mail confirmation too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24806598
> 
> 
> Working for me. I just ordered and got an e-mail confirmation too.



Thanks and it's working for me now. Not sure what the deal was.


----------



## 3BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24807487
> 
> 
> Thanks and it's working for me now. Not sure what the deal was.



I think you must have logged in during the maintenance period one evening. Should not happen again. Thanks.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3BR*  /t/1322117/http-www-3d-blurayrental-com/540#post_24816874
> 
> 
> I think you must have logged in during the maintenance period one evening. Should not happen again. Thanks.




No worries! It might have been something on my end as well.


----------



## aaronwt

I noticed they chnaged their envelopes last week. At least that was the first time I got this style. It looked like the ones I had form Gamefly many years ago with a big cardboard insert that the disc and sleeve was put into.


----------



## Rudy1

aaronwt said:


> I noticed they chnaged their envelopes last week. At least that was the first time I got this style. It looked like the ones I had form Gamefly many years ago with a big cardboard insert that the disc and sleeve was put into.


Much nicer, though I had some trouble getting mine to stay sealed. But a little Scotch tape did the trick.


----------



## bluestar48

I'm guessing the other system had too many moving parts for some...

Tony


----------



## Skrill

I am interested in checking out this service (and ditching NF). Do they offer any type of free trial period for the subscription models?


----------



## rekbones

I don't believe they have a free trial period. I would still highly recommend them for 3D rentals and regular BR rentals as they are the retail versions and not the edited for rental versions that NF and RB offer. Their ship times are closer to the 5 day range for the East Coast so getting to the 5 disc limit for me was very rare unless there were 5 weeks in the month. RB is far cheaper for new releases that you might not care about some of them are missing lossless audio or special features in the retail versions.


----------



## Toe

Skrill said:


> I am interested in checking out this service (and ditching NF). Do they offer any type of free trial period for the subscription models?


They can't compete with NF for shipping speed, but for 3d it's the only mail based game in town right now. I still use NF/RB for my 2d needs and just use 3dbr for 3d blus.


----------



## cinema13

Toe said:


> They can't compete with NF for shipping speed, but for 3d it's the only mail based game in town right now. I still use NF/RB for my 2d needs and just use 3dbr for 3d blus.


It's been noted before but bears repeating...if you enjoy extras on Blu (commentaries, extended/director's cuts, etc.), those are stripped from the NF/RB discs. Not so with 3DBR...you get the retail editions with all the goodies. So for example, you can't see RIDDICK in its full uncut version via NF/RB or on HBO/MAX/SHO/STARZ, etc. But if you rent it from 3DBR, you can. That's a BIG plus in my book.

There is a new disc-by-mail service called Vidiux but I have not used them so I can't comment on the discs or their service. They have about 7000 titles. They also have a few 3D titles (maybe 20 or so). You have a week to watch and then must return. (No membership plan)


----------



## Toe

cinema13 said:


> It's been noted before but bears repeating...if you enjoy extras on Blu (commentaries, extended/director's cuts, etc.), those are stripped from the NF/RB discs. Not so with 3DBR...you get the retail editions with all the goodies. So for example, you can't see RIDDICK in its full uncut version via NF/RB or on HBO/MAX/SHO/STARZ, etc. But if you rent it from 3DBR, you can. That's a BIG plus in my book.
> 
> There is a new disc-by-mail service called Vidiux but I have not used them so far so I can't comment on the discs or their service. They have about 7000 titles. They also have a few 3D titles (maybe 20 or so). You have a week to watch and then must return. (No membership plan)


All good points. Extras are not personally a factor for me as I never watch them. If there is something where I need the directors cut or lossless, it is good to have that option with 3bdr if I don't mind the extra cost and wait time vs NF/RB. NF/RB in general though are still the best option for MOST 2d. All this is why using both services is the best way to go and to dump Netflix and go strictly 3dbr would be a mistake since NF/RB have much quicker/cheaper service for the discs of theirs that do meet your needs which will be most as far as 2d goes.

For me, IF NF/RB started to carry 3d discs, I would dump 3dbr in a second due to the much superior cost, zero restrictions (as far as # of rentals/month) and speed of NF/RB.


----------



## aaronwt

Toe said:


> They can't compete with NF for shipping speed, but for 3d it's the only mail based game in town right now. I still use NF/RB for my 2d needs and just use 3dbr for 3d blus.


They also rent XBOne and PS4 games. I've rented four titles so far and am on the 3 out at a time plan. SInce dropping my Netflix disc service last month(after being with them since early 1999), Redbox and www.3d-blurayrental.com has done well picking up the slack.


----------



## PatrynXX

Toe said:


> All good points. Extras are not personally a factor for me as I never watch them. If there is something where I need the directors cut or lossless, it is good to have that option with 3bdr if I don't mind the extra cost and wait time vs NF/RB. NF/RB in general though are still the best option for MOST 2d. All this is why using both services is the best way to go and to dump Netflix and go strictly 3dbr would be a mistake since NF/RB have much quicker/cheaper service for the discs of theirs that do meet your needs which will be most as far as 2d goes.
> 
> For me, IF NF/RB started to carry 3d discs, I would dump 3dbr in a second due to the much superior cost, zero restrictions (as far as # of rentals/month) and speed of NF/RB.


I'm on NF. right now price wise. if they send me more discs in a week than netflix. and they have the rentals I WANT. NF is in trouble. Red Box carries 3d discs. ... So in one week I wait for a rental from 3d brr if you want to call it.. and way the hell over in Santa Clara CA gets over here at the same rate of me sending my rentals back on Friday, at netflix doesn't arrive until Tuesday (in the quad cities) sometimes. they send it out and almost arrives a day later. araghhhhh and zero selection and as I've discovered 3d has alot MORE back catalogue blu rays than Netflix. O_O Aladdin ? Netflix doesn't carry it.


----------



## PatrynXX

aaronwt said:


> They also rent XBOne and PS4 games. I've rented four titles so far and am on the 3 out at a time plan. SInce dropping my Netflix disc service last month(after being with them since early 1999), Redbox and www.3d-blurayrental.com has done well picking up the slack.


only reason I stick with Netflix is the tv shows on dvd. CSI coming. otherwise tooooooooo expensive for what I get. I was on the verge of totally switching to blockbuster when they went out.. I had a 2 year break from netflix in the mid 2000's. I joined in late 2001 I think. when they had the orangish backgrounds on their sleeves (just stuck Mork and Mindy in there for some reason wonder what year I'll actually get a copy though)


----------



## PatrynXX

3BR said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *PatrynXX*
> 
> Understand Shameless not being available but the original House of Cards on blu ray on which the Netflix series is based on. thats hard to find. and I've been told to watch that first before touching the Netflix series
> 
> 
> If there are titles you don't see listed, just email us a request and we'll consider putting them up.


wasn't entirely easy to find. but saw it now. a small portion of dvds would help , mostly for the TV area but understand why you don't. (brittle, why on gods earth people thought HDDVD would be better I have no idea.) :grin: and I was in an MCSE class in 2007 and they all laughed at me for thinking sony would ever win anything. hey I thought Betamax was better than VHS. (well the ones I had a chance to see in school in the 80's were far better built) bet they are still running


----------



## 3BR

One other benefit to us (www.3d-blurayrental.com) is we do not have the 28-56 wait window (black out period) for new titles that NF and Redbox has


----------



## Toe

PatrynXX said:


> I'm on NF. right now price wise. if they send me more discs in a week than netflix. and they have the rentals I WANT. NF is in trouble. Red Box carries 3d discs. ... So in one week I wait for a rental from 3d brr if you want to call it.. and way the hell over in Santa Clara CA gets over here at the same rate of me sending my rentals back on Friday, at netflix doesn't arrive until Tuesday (in the quad cities) sometimes. they send it out and almost arrives a day later. araghhhhh and zero selection and as I've discovered 3d has alot MORE back catalogue blu rays than Netflix. O_O Aladdin ? Netflix doesn't carry it.


I live in Denver and if I put a disc in the mail on Mon I get a new one Wed with NF. With 3dbr if I order one Mon, it gets to me Fri or Sat. I get way more discs for the $$$ with NF here in Denver, but they don't have 3d which is why I stick with 3dbr.

Never seen a RB with 3d here in Denver.


----------



## Toe

3BR said:


> One other benefit to us (www.3d-blurayrental.com) is we do not have the 28-56 wait window (black out period) for new titles that NF and Redbox has



That is a nice advantage for sure!


----------



## aaronwt

Toe said:


> I live in Denver and if I put a disc in the mail on Mon I get a new one Wed with NF. With 3dbr if I order one Mon, it gets to me Fri or Sat. I get way more discs for the $$$ with NF here in Denver, but they don't have 3d which is why I stick with 3dbr.
> 
> Never seen a RB with 3d here in Denver.


The same here in the DC area. I guess I need to look closer but I don't remember seeing 3D titles at Redox here. I also haven't seen XBOne and PS4 titles here. But I know Redbox has them somewhere. The shipping times are my only complaint(well I guess that and a queue) with www.3d-blurayrental.com
But then I also had the same shipping time issue with Netflix fifteen years ago.


----------



## cinema13

aaronwt said:


> The same here in the DC area. I guess I need to look closer but I don't remember seeing 3D titles at Redox here.


RB has titles like DREDD and I, FRANKENSTEIN in 3D...but that is only because both the 2D and 3D are on one disc.


----------



## aaronwt

cinema13 said:


> RB has titles like DREDD and I, FRANKENSTEIN in 3D...but that is only because both the 2D and 3D are on one disc.


I forgot about those titles.


----------



## cinema13

Toe said:


> That is a nice advantage for sure!


One more advantage...if there are new titles out that 3DBR is not carrying, just let them know. They'll make an effort to add them, when feasible. That's something that NF or RB will never do.


----------



## aaronwt

cinema13 said:


> One more advantage...if there are new titles out that 3DBR is not carrying, just let them know. They'll make an effort to add them, when feasible. That's something that NF or RB will never do.


Yes. I've done that once. There was an Anime title that was the third in a series. I had rented the first two from them but they didn't have the third one listed. So I asked them about it. And they just had me send them links of where it was available so I sent them a link from BestBuy and Amazon. And a short time later the rental had been sent to me. That was nice.


----------



## aaronwt

Crap!! I guess the new site is blocked for me at work. I never had issues before with the old site.


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> Crap!! I guess the new site is blocked for me at work. I never had issues before with the old site.


Sorry to hear that. Please try one of these 2 urls: 1) www.3d-blurayrental.com or 2) www.store-3d-blurayrental.com. You can also try to clear your cookies and history on your browser and try different browsers. Hope that helps.


----------



## sketch_turntable

Just signed up today for this. Is there an easy way to see which movies on your Wish List are actually in stock and which are short wait?

Also, if you are looking for suggestions @3BR, perhaps making the "In Stock" icon a different color than the "Short Wait" icon...?


----------



## tgm1024

3BR said:


> Sorry to hear that. Please try one of these 2 urls: 1) www.3d-blurayrental.com or 2) www.store-3d-blurayrental.com. You can also try to clear your cookies and history on your browser and try different browsers. Hope that helps.


You might consider setting up your own router to be a VPN relay (or use a service, but that might also be blocked), and then you just VPN to it or your own router (which then connects to whatever you want elsewhere). Your company would literally have no idea what you were looking at because 1. the destination IP looks like yours or the service's, and 2. packet inspection doesn't work on encrypted data streams.


----------



## aaronwt

tgm1024 said:


> You might consider setting up your own router to be a VPN relay (or use a service, but that might also be blocked), and then you just VPN to it or your own router (which then connects to whatever you want elsewhere). Your company would literally have no idea what you were looking at because 1. the destination IP looks like yours or the service's, and 2. packet inspection doesn't work on encrypted data streams.


We aren't allowed to mess with anything at work. It's a good way to get fired if you do. No idea what changed. But when they changed to the new website it started getting blocked at worked. And since the website has nothing to do with work related activities I can't ask for it to be unblocked.


----------



## tgm1024

aaronwt said:


> We aren't allowed to mess with anything at work. It's a good way to get fired if you do. No idea what changed. But when they changed to the new website it started getting blocked at worked. And since the website has nothing to do with work related activities I can't ask for it to be unblocked.


You're stuck with cell phone then. Temporarily turn off the wifi access and use OTA cell data for it. Piece of cake, at least with samsung phones.


----------



## 3BR

sketch_turntable said:


> Just signed up today for this. Is there an easy way to see which movies on your Wish List are actually in stock and which are short wait?
> 
> Also, if you are looking for suggestions @3BR, perhaps making the "In Stock" icon a different color than the "Short Wait" icon...?


Hi, our team is working on this right now. Unfortunately, I do not have an ETA on resolution sorry. The best way for now is to click on each individual title in your wish list and it will then tell you if in stock or not.


----------



## aaronwt

tgm1024 said:


> You're stuck with cell phone then. Temporarily turn off the wifi access and use OTA cell data for it. Piece of cake, at least with samsung phones.


 I never turn off wifi access. But my phone also only uses wifi at home. I have unlimited data with Verizon Wireless. I typically just access the website from home instead. If I forget to do it in the morning then I might use my phone.


----------



## nightfly85

I've been using 3DBR now for a number of months. Overall it's good and seems to be getting better.

Usability could be improved and I would love to see these simply improvements:

1) ability to add title to wish list directly from movie list (i.e. search or "new releases" or "popular titles").
2) ability to order the wish list.

And drum roll please...the holy grail of features:

3) auto ship from the top of the wish list.

Regarding #3 . I understand that one can get a title shipped to them without 3DBR getting the previous - that's great. But say I have no titles out and I have a rental available and titles in my wish list, well then, send the top one out!

Thanks


----------



## 3BR

nightfly85 said:


> I've been using 3DBR now for a number of months. Overall it's good and seems to be getting better.
> 
> Usability could be improved and I would love to see these simply improvements:
> 
> 1) ability to add title to wish list directly from movie list (i.e. search or "new releases" or "popular titles").
> 2) ability to order the wish list.
> 
> And drum roll please...the holy grail of features:
> 
> 3) auto ship from the top of the wish list.
> 
> Regarding [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=3]#3 [/URL] . I understand that one can get a title shipped to them without 3DBR getting the previous - that's great. But say I have no titles out and I have a rental available and titles in my wish list, well then, send the top one out!
> 
> Thanks


Glad you are enjoying the service. We are working on #1 ...not sure what you mean by #2 . As for #3 , our current systems allows for movies to ship before we get them back. If we implement something like this, we would only be able to ship once we get the current title back. Hope that helps. Thanks.


----------



## nightfly85

3BR said:


> Glad you are enjoying the service. We are working on #1 ...not sure what you mean by [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] . As for #3 , our current systems allows for movies to ship before we get them back. If we implement something like this, we would only be able to ship once we get the current title back. Hope that helps. Thanks.


re #2 : prioritize them; change the order of the movies in the list. They seem to be ordered by date added only.


----------



## 3BR

nightfly85 said:


> re #2 : prioritize them; change the order of the movies in the list. They seem to be ordered by date added only.


Got it...will run that by our tech team as well. Thanks.


----------



## Skrill

Well -- I signed up last night for the 1 disk at a time rental. Looking forward to my first disk. 

BTW -- I just want to make sure I follewed the instructions correctly. It said to put a disk in cart (I put in Live Die Repeat 3D) and check out. Since it had a short wait, I then repeated the process with something that was in stock (Amazing Spider Man 2 3D). 

Did I do it right?

CT


----------



## PatrynXX

cinema13 said:


> One more advantage...if there are new titles out that 3DBR is not carrying, just let them know. They'll make an effort to add them, when feasible. That's something that NF or RB will never do.


yeah nothing like seeing movies from other countries make it in. provided of course they run on zero regions or Region 1/A

trying to find a copy of Hogfather thats region free so I can point it out England don't think so and Germany looks like thats a no now. at least for Hogfather.  and Michelle Dockery is young and hot and not totally black haired in there  It's an odd Holiday movie but rather good in an odd laughing sort of way  only on their $17 one out at a time. only downside is finding out something is on short wait. a week later still on short wait. smh and now they tell me it's okay to rent something else. Think more or less if it's 5 max a month , thats the max I should rent at once. or it'll overlap eventually and they don't allow that. But odds are at least with the blu rays I'll be getting them. DVD's anyone know besides Netflix who carries them especially tv shows. I've had Mork & Mindy in since Robin died in August. still on "Very Long Wait" 



Skrill said:


> Well -- I signed up last night for the 1 disk at a time rental. Looking forward to my first disk.
> 
> BTW -- I just want to make sure I follewed the instructions correctly. It said to put a disk in cart (I put in Live Die Repeat 3D) and check out. Since it had a short wait, I then repeated the process with something that was in stock (Amazing Spider Man 2 3D).
> 
> Did I do it right?
> 
> CT


the way I understand it yes thats exactly it.  I just learned that (blush)


----------



## PatrynXX

nightfly85 said:


> re #2 : prioritize them; change the order of the movies in the list. They seem to be ordered by date added only.


I do miss the pictures. but yes that part has messed me up before


----------



## Anthony1

I know Dredd and Frankenstein are both 3D at RedBox, has anybody noticed anything else accidentally supporting 3D as well (via RedBox ) ?

I really miss Blockbuster Video. Can't believe I'd ever say that. Still, it's nice to feel like you want to watch a specific thing in 3D, and then just drive somewhere locally and rent that particular movie in 3D. If Blockbuster was still around, I would imagine they would have a small 3D section, and I'd be able to drive there on a whim, and grab a 3D movie.


3D-blurayrental is a great, no disrespect intended, but I just hate being locked into a continual service. I end up with "renter's guilt", when I'm on one of those plans.


----------



## tgm1024

Anthony1 said:


> I know Dredd and Frankenstein are both 3D at RedBox, has anybody noticed anything else accidentally supporting 3D as well (via RedBox ) ?
> 
> I really miss Blockbuster Video. Can't believe I'd ever say that. Still, it's nice to feel like you want to watch a specific thing in 3D, and then just drive somewhere locally and rent that particular movie in 3D. If Blockbuster was still around, I would imagine they would have a small 3D section, and I'd be able to drive there on a whim, and grab a 3D movie.
> 
> 
> 3D-blurayrental is a great, no disrespect intended, but I just hate being locked into a continual service. I end up with "renter's guilt", when I'm on one of those plans.


Are there any no-service-contract places that rent 3DBD's?

Seems like there should be.


----------



## PatrynXX

Anthony1 said:


> I know Dredd and Frankenstein are both 3D at RedBox, has anybody noticed anything else accidentally supporting 3D as well (via RedBox ) ?
> 
> I really miss Blockbuster Video. Can't believe I'd ever say that. Still, it's nice to feel like you want to watch a specific thing in 3D, and then just drive somewhere locally and rent that particular movie in 3D. If Blockbuster was still around, I would imagine they would have a small 3D section, and I'd be able to drive there on a whim, and grab a 3D movie.
> 
> 
> 3D-blurayrental is a great, no disrespect intended, but I just hate being locked into a continual service. I end up with "renter's guilt", when I'm on one of those plans.


well we have Family Video so it's not quite the end of the world. although the old store is a bit smaller now. they added a pizza store on the end of it but being smart there's a window in the wall so you can order while looking for movies.


----------



## cinema13

tgm1024 said:


> Are there any no-service-contract places that rent 3DBD's?
> 
> Seems like there should be.


Well, no contract is needed for 3DBR. I rent both 3D and 2D, with no service plan. It's great that you can utilize whichever process best fits your needs


----------



## tgm1024

Is it technically legal for, say, 2 people to buy a movie, and share watching it between them? If so, can 5 people do it?

(No copying; just shuttling the same 3DBD back and forth)...


----------



## cinema13

Seems like the site has been gone for the last 24 hours. Hope it's just maintenance.


----------



## Paul.R.S

cinema13 said:


> Seems like the site has been gone for the last 24 hours. Hope it's just maintenance.


Something odd is going on. One, I got an e-mail yesterday showing that you posted word of the site supposedly being gone. But then I came to the thread it was gone. Second, both yesterday upon being very concerned after reading your post via e-mail and again today I went to the site and it is coming up just fine for me both at home on a MacBook using Chrome and here at work on a PC using IE. The only difference is from the past is that I'm re-directed to the site's apparently new URL (the "store-" is new):

http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/


----------



## cinema13

Yes, I deleted it when, after another attempt, the site was accessible. Then today, it vanished again. Just now I tried again and it seems fine. Not sure what's up...glitchy Internet, I guess.

So my apologies...no need to panic as everything looks okay.


----------



## grubadub

i used this service for the first time a couple weeks ago. i wanted to see Avatar first because i heard it looked really great in 3D. it was "short wait" but was mailed out to me within a couple days of ordering... satisfied... then i ordered the Amazing Spiderman which was "in stock" at the time of order. the day after i ordered i get an email that tells me it is now a "short wait". that was six days ago....frustrated...


----------



## aaronwt

grubadub said:


> i used this service for the first time a couple weeks ago. i wanted to see Avatar first because i heard it looked really great in 3D. it was "short wait" but was mailed out to me within a couple days of ordering... satisfied... then i ordered the Amazing Spiderman which was "in stock" at the time of order. the day after i ordered i get an email that tells me it is now a "short wait". that was six days ago....frustrated...


Usuallly when it says there is a wait they tell you to go ahead and order another title. So they will ship out the other title now and ship out the title you are waiting for when they get it in stock. I only do this occassionally though becasue it's hard to keep track of everything when so many discs are out at one time. Since I'm on the three out plan sometimes I will have at least half dozen titles between being at home, on the way to home, or on the way back to 3DBDrental.


----------



## Don Landis

> then i ordered the Amazing Spiderman which was "in stock" at the time of order. the day after i ordered i get an email that tells me it is now a "short wait". that was six days ago....frustrated...


Happens to me all the time. I always figure when I order a recent release ( from the last 2 months) it will be a 4 week wait. It's my biggest complaint about 3D BR Rental. Couple times I had some 3D titles on " short wait" for so long I had forgotten and had purchased the title that came in, watched it and a week later the rental arrived. I should use a sticky note on my monitor to remind me what I rented.


----------



## grubadub

i'm noticing that the new releases start out at $7.99. how long before they drop to $5.99?


----------



## 3BR

grubadub said:


> i'm noticing that the new releases start out at $7.99. how long before they drop to $5.99?


New 3D titles generally start at $7.99 and usually within a month after the release date, we will have them in stock and worked through all the wait list. At that point, we will drop the price to $5.99. Hope that helps.


----------



## grubadub

3BR said:


> New 3D titles generally start at $7.99 and usually within a month after the release date, we will have them in stock and worked through all the wait list. At that point, we will drop the price to $5.99. Hope that helps.


cool, thanks


----------



## Chere

3BR said:


> New 3D titles generally start at $7.99 and usually within a month after the release date, we will have them in stock and worked through all the wait list. At that point, we will drop the price to $5.99. Hope that helps.



Hello,

Are there any plans to bring down the monthly subscription rates in the near future? I truly believe this would allow a lot more people to join including myself. As it is currently, a one disc at a time starting at $16 is too rich for many out there.


----------



## aaronwt

Chere said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any plans to bring down the monthly subscription rates in the near future? I truly believe this would allow a lot more people to join including myself. As it is currently, a one disc at a time starting at $16 is too rich for many out there.


If you rent titles on a regular basis, it is less expensive than paying a rental fee per title. If a rental title is just $6, renting 4 a month would cost $24. With the one out plan, the cost is only $16 for those four titles.

Of course if the four titles were $8 per rental, that would be $32. The subscription plan would cut that in half.

The subscription plan costs much less than paying a rental fee for each title.


----------



## Al O

Chere said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any plans to bring down the monthly subscription rates in the near future? I truly believe this would allow a lot more people to join including myself. As it is currently, a one disc at a time starting at $16 is too rich for many out there.


 If you are registered and on mailing list they have a special promotion, Subscription prices are on sale for 20% off. Plan #1 at $12.99 enter coupon code Subsale 1, Plan #2 at $19.99 - Subsale 2, Plan # 3 at $26.99 - Subsale 3


----------



## aaronwt

Al O said:


> If you are registered and on mailing list they have a special promotion, Subscription prices are on sale for 20% off. Plan #1 at $12.99 enter coupon code Subsale 1, Plan #2 at $19.99 - Subsale 2, Plan # 3 at $26.99 - Subsale 3


I wish I had received something. I've been on the three out plan for a long time at normal rates.

The only thing I recall seeing is a link to a site they have setup for purchases of UV codes, 3D BDs, 2D BDs, and DVDs.


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> I wish I had received something. I've been on the three out plan for a long time at normal rates.
> 
> The only thing I recall seeing is a link to a site they have setup for purchases of UV codes, 3D BDs, 2D BDs, and DVDs.


Email us and we can apply the promotion for you...it's active till the end of the year 2014.


----------



## kmhvball

It doesn't appear as though there is a subscription option for 2D Blu-Ray, anyone know if that has been discussed? I see the by disc rental is higher for 3D, wondered if maybe a lower price 2D rental could be available.

I am interested in the full quality audio of Blu-Ray, but only watch 2D... I don't know of other rental options that offer full release Disc's, but would prefer not pay a premium for the 3D disc options if I don't want those.


----------



## aaronwt

kmhvball said:


> It doesn't appear as though there is a subscription option for 2D Blu-Ray, anyone know if that has been discussed? I see the by disc rental is higher for 3D, wondered if maybe a lower price 2D rental could be available.
> 
> I am interested in the full quality audio of Blu-Ray, but only watch 2D... I don't know of other rental options that offer full release Disc's, but would prefer not pay a premium for the 3D disc options if I don't want those.


The subscriptions cover 2D and 3D titles. I am on the three out plan. I just had the Maze Runner 2D BD shipped to me this week. While last week I had 3D Ninja Turtles and 3D Hobbit 2(extended) shipped to me. Although I had to pay for the 3D Hobbit 2 rental since it was over $8.
I need to find the time to watch them so I can ship them back soon.


----------



## 3BR

kmhvball said:


> It doesn't appear as though there is a subscription option for 2D Blu-Ray, anyone know if that has been discussed? I see the by disc rental is higher for 3D, wondered if maybe a lower price 2D rental could be available.
> 
> I am interested in the full quality audio of Blu-Ray, but only watch 2D... I don't know of other rental options that offer full release Disc's, but would prefer not pay a premium for the 3D disc options if I don't want those.


Yes, you are right. We do not have a 2D only subscription plan. We actually do pay more for our 2D discs given they are the full retail version with HD sound and bonus features.


----------



## diegoborgh

*Suggestion for TV shows boxset rental*

Hi Guys,

first of all, I love your business and I hope you guys all the success in the world.

I just wanted to give you some feedback regarding a user perspective when facing the dilemma of renting vs buying ( which I believe it affects your business)

For example, I'd like to watch the newly remastered original batman series on blu-ray, and on your website, which goes for $3.99 a disc. At 13 discs that becomes $51.87
Which is not that bad considering that if I buy it on Amazon it will cost me $180, but I can sell that on eBay after watching it for $150 or even more.
I understand that you also do subscriptions, but I've found the turnaround is not that cost effective as renting individually.

Anyways, I think you have an incredibly library, but somehow there's something not quite right about the box set rentals. Like I said before, just some feedback which maybe it can help.

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

diegoborgh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> first of all, I love your business and I hope you guys all the success in the world.
> 
> I just wanted to give you some feedback regarding a user perspective when facing the dilemma of renting vs buying ( which I believe it affects your business)
> 
> For example, I'd like to watch the newly remastered original batman series on blu-ray, and on your website, which goes for $3.99 a disc. At 13 discs that becomes $51.87
> Which is not that bad considering that if I buy it on Amazon it will cost me $180, but I can sell that on eBay after watching it for $150 or even more.
> I understand that you also do subscriptions, but I've found the turnaround is not that cost effective as renting individually.
> 
> Anyways, I think you have an incredibly library, but somehow there's something not quite right about the box set rentals. Like I said before, just some feedback which maybe it can help.
> 
> Thanks!


Get the monthly subscription. You can get the 3 out plan for $35.99. Rent three discs a week and in the one month you've only spent the $36 to see those 13 discs instead of $51.87.

Or get the two out plan for $25.99 or the one out plan for $15.99.


----------



## diegoborgh

aaronwt said:


> Get the monthly subscription. You can get the 3 out plan for $35.99. Rent three discs a week and in the one month you've only spent the $36 to see those 13 discs instead of $51.87.
> 
> Or get the two out plan for $25.99 or the one out plan for $15.99.


I would't do subscription for TV episodic here, there has to be full availability which it can't be guaranteed, and then you have to wait until it's available and you're monthly subscription needs to be extended. I did it before and it wasn't a pleasant experience. I still like the idea of buying/selling on eBay better. It would be cool if they offer a boxset rental pass at a lower price and not limited to a monthly subscription (but timing the return of each individual discs)

Sopranos for example is 23 discs at $91, that's a lot for rental fees. Buying and selling makes more sense. Unless, you can pay $40 for renting the whole series and keeping each disc no more than a week, that I would do.


----------



## aaronwt

diegoborgh said:


> I would't do subscription for TV episodic here, there has to be full availability which it can't be guaranteed, and then you have to wait until it's available and you're monthly subscription needs to be extended. I did it before and it wasn't a pleasant experience. I still like the idea of buying/selling on eBay better. It would be cool if they offer a boxset rental pass at a lower price and not limited to a monthly subscription (but timing the return of each individual discs)
> 
> Sopranos for example is 23 discs at $91, that's a lot for rental fees. Buying and selling makes more sense. Unless, you can pay $40 for renting the whole series and keeping each disc no more than a week, that I would do.


Buying and selling is more work and more hassle. Renting it is much more convenient. But I also mainly rent movies from 3d-blurayrental. Most of my TV show rentals are from Netflix.


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> Buying and selling is more work and more hassle. Renting it is much more convenient.


We agree with this statement. Our service is mostly about convenience and access to hard to find rentals. One can argue it could be more advantageous to buy and sell on the used market but that can be more time consuming and sometimes cost you more


----------



## diegoborgh

aaronwt said:


> Buying and selling is more work and more hassle. Renting it is much more convenient. But I also mainly rent movies from 3d-blurayrental. Most of my TV show rentals are from Netflix.


Depends how you look at it, 23 times of receiving and taking it to the post office each of the whole rented Sopranos box set discs, or buying it once, watching, post it on eBay (takes the same amount of time as renting them) use the same packaging it came with, and take it to the post office once.

And, btw, not dealing with availability issues.


----------



## aaronwt

diegoborgh said:


> Depends how you look at it, 23 times of receiving and taking it to the post office each of the whole rented Sopranos box set discs, or buying it once, watching, post it on eBay (takes the same amount of time as renting them) use the same packaging it came with, and take it to the post office once.
> 
> And, btw, not dealing with availability issues.


I don't typically take the discs to the post office. There is a drive through mail box on my way to work so I don't even need to get out of my car.


----------



## diegoborgh

aaronwt said:


> I don't typically take the discs to the post office. There is a drive through mail box on my way to work so I don't even need to get out of my car.


ok... good for you...can't we stop the trolling now?


----------



## aaronwt

diegoborgh said:


> ok... good for you...can't we stop the trolling now?


----------



## tomtastic

diegoborgh said:


> ok... good for you...can't we stop the trolling now?


Did you not invite this? You wanted feedback regarding buying vs renting, and you were given it. And btw, I don't even need to leave the house. I just put them back in the mail slot by the front door in my slippers.


----------



## tgm1024

diegoborgh said:


> ok... good for you...can't we stop the trolling now?





aaronwt said:


>


For the record, I didn't understand that attack either.


----------



## diegoborgh

I understand. Let me explain, if you go to 3D Blu Ray rental website, in the "About us" section, it says:

"Customer feedback & discussion:
Please participate and see what customers are saying about us here. We take feedback very seriously and will try and make adjustments accordingly."

Here means this forum. I don't know why I can't send feedback to them directly or why they choose to do it on a public forum, but all I wanted was to give them feedback. That's all. When you start getting other people's opinion in between on their personal habits trying to invalidate your view, just because it doesn't work for them and obviously it's all that matters to them, it becomes...well, frustrating and doesn't add up to the conversation.

It wasn't meant to be that way, and I apologize for my loss of temper, but like I said, this was feedback to 3D Blu-ray rental stores only that I would have prefered to do it in private.


----------



## 3dmovies

Here is a review / feedback from my recent experience with store-3d-blurayrental.com :

"One-month" of subscription service in summary:
- Captain America 3D sat in wait for almost a week (6 days) because "It seems that we never received your rental order of Captain America: The Winter Soldier 3D. This is very odd indeed. We see it on the back-end, but the system never pushed our order entry team the e-mail. Our sincerest apologies for this." No compensation was offered. 
- Minus 1 day of service because their system processes every order as Pacific Standard Time despite my purposeful attempt to sign up on 12/23/2015 Eastern Standard Time. I pointed this out and they still didn't correct it saying, "As for the timing of your orders, you are correct, our system will show PST time – but that shouldn’t affect your orders or account in any way to our knowledge." Guess when my new month began... 1/22/2015!
- Incorrectly billed twice the amount, requiring my time to send e-mails and review credit card statements to ensure the charge is corrected properly. 

And through all of this no compensation was offered to the customer for the inconvenience.

I was also unable to receive 2 out of 5 rentals I was planning on seeing because of wait times (new planet of the apes and how to train your dragon 2). In the end I only received four movies for the month, two of which I settled on because if I waited any longer for the movies I wanted, my subscription would go into a new month. 

The couple dollars in savings does not make up for the hassle of waiting and wondering if you'll receive a specific title you wanted to see. I will just buy, or use VUDU, craigslist, fios on demand and hbo on demand, until a better alternative comes around.


----------



## aaronwt

I know whenever I've had a title I ordered that was "waiting" they have typically sent an emailing saying something like I could order another title for now. And when the title that was "waiting" becomes avaialble that it would be shipped to me.

I must say that since the titles come from the West Coast and I am on the East Coast that it does take some time for them to arrive. But recently with the USPS changes they have been taking longer than in the past. but those USPS changes have also affected my Netflix rentals. Those are taking twice as long to arrive as in the past. Two days instead of one. While 3d-bluray rental titles also seem to be taking an extra day to arrive now. So around five days lately.


----------



## grubadub

it's been taking 4 to 6 days for a rental to arrive for me. and i'm in central texas. i appreciate them because they are pretty much the only game in town as 3d rentals go. but they are a little slow and a little high in price. (notice i said _little_ ).


----------



## SwiftSweeper

I have been using 3D Blurayrental for several months. My current plan is 3 blu rays at the time (15 blu rays maximum per month). My experience with 3D Blurayrental has been great. Yes, it takes them a few days to a week to ship some popular items, but I always order something else in meantime. Once the popular items that I ordered are available, 3D-Blurayretntal will ship them even if I still have some of their other blurays.

I used to pay $35 per month for my subscription plan, but at the end of the last year, they run a promotion where one could purchase the same plan for $26.99. I emailed them asking if it was possible to adjust my monthly rate from $35 per month to $26.99 per month, and they did it right away.

My only nitpick is that some titles are not free to subscription members, but it looks like these titles are either imports or special cases (part of a trilogy box set for instance), so I can not be too upset at 3D Blurayrental for charging extra for them.

I also used VUDU, PS3 PSN store, and Netflix, but their renting selections are slim in comparison to 3D Blurayrental, and I want better quality. 

In short, I am happy with their service and wish them success.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

grubadub said:


> it's been taking 4 to 6 days for a rental to arrive for me. and i'm in central texas. i appreciate them because they are pretty much the only game in town as 3d rentals go. but they are a little slow and a little high in price. (notice i said _little_ ).


I am in Houston, and it takes 4-6 days for a rental to arrive after I get the notification that it has been shipped. I wish it was faster, but this is acceptable to me.


----------



## old corps

aaronwt said:


> I know whenever I've had a title I ordered that was "waiting" they have typically sent an emailing saying something like I could order another title for now. And when the title that was "waiting" becomes avaialble that it would be shipped to me.
> 
> I must say that since the titles come from the West Coast and I am on the East Coast that it does take some time for them to arrive. But recently with the USPS changes they have been taking longer than in the past. but those USPS changes have also affected my Netflix rentals. Those are taking twice as long to arrive as in the past. Two days instead of one. While 3d-bluray rental titles also seem to be taking an extra day to arrive now. So around five days lately.



I apologize for being off topic here but can you educate me on what these USPS changes are? My Netflix rentals have almost always been a one day wait. Lately they're 2-3 days.


BTW, I've only used 3dblurayrental for individual rentals, not a subscriber, but have had excellent service from them.


Ed


----------



## 3BR

diegoborgh said:


> ...this was feedback to 3D Blu-ray rental stores only that I would have prefered to do it in private.


The best way to give us feedback is to send us an email under our "contact us" page. Hope that helps.


----------



## aaronwt

old corps said:


> I apologize for being off topic here but can you educate me on what these USPS changes are? My Netflix rentals have almost always been a one day wait. Lately they're 2-3 days.
> 
> 
> BTW, I've only used 3dblurayrental for individual rentals, not a subscriber, but have had excellent service from them.
> 
> 
> Ed


In the Netflix thread it was mentioned that the USPS has eliminated midnight sorting. Which ends up making the discs arrive later since they don't get sorted as quickly as they used to.


----------



## old corps

aaronwt said:


> In the Netflix thread it was mentioned that the USPS has eliminated midnight sorting. Which ends up making the discs arrive later since they don't get sorted as quickly as they used to.


Thanks Aaron. My latest bluray still hasn't arrived after 5 days. In this case, guess it's lost. NF is sending another.


Ed


----------



## badboi

Anyone else having issues logging on to their site today? Can't seem to get access.



> *An error has occurred.* Please try your request again, or contact customer service for assistance. Thank you.
> Please provide Reference #116826717 if contacting customer service.


----------



## film113

No problem here. Are you putting in the hyphens? Try this link:

http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/default.asp


----------



## badboi

It is finally working now. I contacted them and apparently they had an issue with their website but fixed it. I thought it was my computer and Firefox. Hate that software. 


:nerd:


----------



## aaronwt

badboi said:


> Anyone else having issues logging on to their site today? Can't seem to get access.


I know I had an issue today. Whatever my bookmark was wouldn't load. But when I just typed in the regular address it worked. So I just changed the address of my bookmark to match it.


----------



## aaronwt

What is going on with the 2/17 releases? Normally you can add them to your cart one week early. Which would be today, 02/10/2015.

But these nine, releases that come out on the 17th, still say to check back seven days before release.

Tale of The Princess Kaguya
The Interview 
Dying of the Light 
Birdman
An Autumn Afternoon 
Dumb and Dumber To
St. Vincent
Munich
Homesman


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> What is going on with the 2/17 releases? Normally you can add them to your cart one week early. Which would be today, 02/10/2015.


They will be up by the morning of the 2/11. The outage with our web hosting provider on 2/9 pushed backed our ability to get these up. Thanks.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Received an (as usual, prompt) response to an e-mail I sent to the service recently confirming their move from Santa Clara to Naperville, Illinois. Faster delivery times to the East Coast but longer delivery times for me in L.A.

Using the service more than ever now; downgraded my Netflix sub by one disc per month. Good way to get at all those Twilight Time titles I want to see but not necessarily own.


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> Received an (as usual, prompt) response to an e-mail I sent to the service recently confirming their move from Santa Clara to Naperville, Illinois. Faster delivery times to the East Coast but longer delivery times for me in L.A.
> 
> Using the service more than ever now; downgraded my Netflix sub by one disc per month. Good way to get at all those Twilight Time titles I want to see but not necessarily own.


They moved? Maybe this explains why I recently got an email about two titles being received that I mailed back two or three months ago.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Moving/growing pains perhaps. I was surprised how long it took for me to receive e-mail confirmation of a recent return. I'm also *very* surprised to not have received an e-mail regarding my very tardy return of another recent rental.


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> Moving/growing pains perhaps. I was surprised how long it took for me to receive e-mail confirmation of a recent return. I'm also *very* surprised to not have received an e-mail regarding my very tardy return of another recent rental.


I've noticed the leisurely pace of their emails and service too. It takes five days for disks to arrive sometimes (to southeast Wyoming). They also don't work on weekends.

I recently ordered disks at 9 p.m. on Friday. They were finally shipped the following Monday.

I found that it pays to make my orders in the morning, the earlier the better, to have the best chance of disks being shipped on the same day. If you order in the afternoon, it may not be shipped until the following day.

I'm on the two disk at a time plan right now, and it looks like I'll get my 10 disks this month, with not much time to spare. I always ship them back the next business day after I get them, and I order immediately after I ship.

Netflix is much faster since they have a shipping center nearby in Denver, but they don't do 3D disks. Netflix emails are prompt, too.

Right now I'm on both Netflix and 3D-blurayrental, but only temporarily on both. I also rent from a Hastings store in town and check out disks from local libraries too.

If the postal service eliminates Saturday deliveries, this will have a significant impact on these kinds of services, and customers like me, who try to keep the cost per disk as low as possible.


----------



## Paul.R.S

rural scribe said:


> I've noticed the leisurely pace of their emails and service too. It takes five days for disks to arrive sometimes (to southeast Wyoming). They also don't work on weekends. . . .
> 
> Netflix is much faster since they have a shipping center nearby in Denver, but they don't do 3D disks. Netflix emails are prompt, too.
> 
> Right now I'm on both Netflix and 3D-blurayrental, but only temporarily on both. I also rent from a Hastings store in town and check out disks from local libraries too.
> 
> If the postal service eliminates Saturday deliveries, this will have a significant impact on these kinds of services, and customers like me, who try to keep the cost per disk as low as possible.


Thanks for your comments.

Interesting that you're experiencing slowed delivery (and service): I attributed the slowed service in terms of e-mail to the change in vendors and the slowed mail delivery to L.A. being much farther from Naperville than San Jose. But in your case, Laramie is about equidistant between those cities so it appears there are other issues at work than just USPS delivery time regarding the slowed deliveries.

(FWIW although still prompt with shipment confirmation and returns acknowledgment, Netflix e-mails have changed over time, too. For instance, whenever they used to source a disc from a distribution center farther away due to it not being available locally, they would send an e-mail stating such. They ceased that and now just send you an additional disc. This happened to me recently: once the disc arrived, sure enough, it had come from New York. But I think Nf-to-3DBR comparisons are in some ways apples-to-oranges given how much larger and longer-running an operation the former is.)


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Interesting that you're experiencing slowed delivery (and service): I attributed the slowed service in terms of e-mail to the change in vendors and the slowed mail delivery to L.A. being much farther from Naperville than San Jose. But in your case, Laramie is about equidistant between those cities so it appears there are other issues at work than just USPS delivery time regarding the slowed deliveries.


It hasn't really slowed, and the Illinois location is 200 miles closer than their California location. It has always been slow, continues to be slow, and hasn't sped up any.

The same can be said for USPS.

Maybe once they were fast. I remember once getting a DVD I bought from a vendor in Virginia in only two days, but that was a rare thing.


----------



## Paul.R.S

rural scribe said:


> It hasn't really slowed, and the Illinois location is 200 miles closer than their California location. It has always been slow, continues to be slow, and hasn't sped up any.


Okay thanks for clarifying/additional comments. 1,156 versus 983 miles says GoogleMaps. I'd just tend to think that difference is fairly negligible in the grander delivery scheme of things (which goes to your point about how things have neither slowed nor sped up).

I'm likely spoiled re Nf and USPS: With a distrib center in downtown L.A., at least 95% of my discs are return processed/delivered in one day (although, yes, their dropping Saturday processing sucks: there's basically no need to mail a disc back on a Friday). I think this is a classic "YMMV" situation in terms of one's proximity to a distrib center.

As far as 3DBR and delivery times, I by no means mean to minimize any criticisms/observations you have. But as my interests have shifted/grown and the BD market has changed in the past, oh, three years, I'm just super happy to have access to titles through this company that Nf doesn't have (and likely is not interested in acquiring given their massive original programming and streaming growth during this same timeframe).

In addition to all the BDs Nf doesn't bother to stock despite charging more for BD "access" (especially catalog titles, even something as mainstream as Eastwood's _Tightrope_), there's all the special interest stuff I'm more into as I get "older" (_e.g._, classical music titles). Twilight Time access is huge for me: TT has grown from more obscure (to me) stuff from the 40 and 50s (_Demetrius and the Gladiators_) into more "recent" stuff of greater interest to me (_The Blue Max_; _To Sir, With Love_; _Guess Who's Coming To Dinner_; _Under Fire_). These are all limited edition releases. And then there's all the Criterion stuff!

There's just no possible way I can buy everything I'm interested in even if it made sense to do so (and what's gonna happen with 4k / UHD BD?). So I guess part of what I'm saying is that title access that I would not otherwise have (absent the tedium of flipping these discs through my Amazon store) more than outweighs wait times for me. And I'm getting into a balanced groove wherein the wait times I sometimes experience with 3DBR are counterbalanced by the super promptness of Nf.


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> Okay thanks for clarifying/additional comments ...
> 
> As far as 3DBR and delivery times, I by no means mean to minimize any criticisms/observations you have. But as my interests have shifted/grown and the BD market has changed in the past, oh, three years, I'm just super happy to have access to titles through this company that Nf ... etc.


I don't disagree with anything you are saying, but what you are talking about is very different from what I wrote about, and quite different from my own goals, priorities and concerns, too.


----------



## Paul.R.S

rural scribe said:


> . . . but what you are talking about is very different from what I wrote about, and quite different from my own goals, priorities and concerns, too.


Understood.

But it's not entirely "very different." The relationship as I see it between what you said and my response involves my gently trying to say that I find some of the grousing, opining or even casual observing about issues with 3DBR's service to be not unlike some (at Blu-ray.com) who have issues with how long it takes Screen Archives to deliver their Twilight Time purchases. To me these issues are dwarfed--perhaps to the point of not even being worth mentioning--by the fact that if it weren't for these companies, we wouldn't have access to these titles at all. Nf BD support and especially the studios' catalog support has become that awful IMO.

Of course we all have our own "goals, priorities and concerns." But if the titles and a way to rent them didn't exist, neither would those respective priorities. If I have to wait two+ weeks to get a disc from 3DBR, so be it. That beats the other options: Buying everything or missing out entirely.


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> I find some of the grousing, opining or even casual observing about issues with 3DBR's service to be not unlike some (at Blu-ray.com) who have issues with how long it takes Screen Archives to deliver their Twilight Time purchases. To me these issues are dwarfed--perhaps to the point of not even being worth mentioning--by the fact that if it weren't for these companies, we wouldn't have access to these titles at all.


The assumption you make that these companies cannot be replaced with other companies that provide better services is debatable. That's the debate we're having. Other companies like this have come and gone before, some quite recently.

History indicates that those who are satisfied with the argument "something is better than nothing" soon find themselves having to do with less and less as time goes by. Eventually that "something" vanishes completely.

This does bring up another thought, though. Maybe I should stick with this service a bit longer, flawed as it is, just because it may not last much longer.

3D fans like myself who insist on the quality of disks over streaming, seem to be in a narrowing niche market that is about to disappear completely.


----------



## Paul.R.S

I didn't realize that "that's the debate we're having," or that we were even debating. I'm largely making a case for perspective and appreciation, in this case, of a boutique operation that caters to our niche/enthusiast consumer needs in an increasingly commoditized marketplace.

That said, I'd like to know what other company like 3DBR has come and gone recently. To be equivalent, it would amongst other things need to be a company that responds to e-mailed requests for titles to be added to their rental inventory within a few hours, always in the affirmative. Otherwise, your response is even more hypothetical and academic than my comments which elicited said reply.


----------



## film113

rural scribe said:


> The assumption you make that these companies cannot be replaced with other companies that provide better services is debatable. That's the debate we're having. Other companies like this have come and gone before, some quite recently.
> 
> History indicates that those who are satisfied with the argument "something is better than nothing" soon find themselves having to do with less and less as time goes by. Eventually that "something" vanishes completely.
> 
> This does bring up another thought, though. Maybe I should stick with this service a bit longer, flawed as it is, just because it may not last much longer.
> 
> 3D fans like myself who insist on the quality of disks over streaming, seem to be in a narrowing niche market that is about to disappear completely.


Personally, I am thrilled that 3DBR exists and have zero complaints with their service. Yes, shipping takes a bit longer than NF but so what? They are a smaller company and can't make the deals with USPS that NF does regarding next-day shipping. But really, I don't mind waiting a few days for the discs to arrive. Heck, people who are ordering 3D discs from overseas sometimes have to wait over a month in some cases to receive them. A few days is no big deal, especially since the titles they stock are almost completely inclusive (even offering titles available only as imports). The only 3D disc I might have wanted them to carry was BOOGIE, but they have everything else.

Even on the 2D side, they offer the retail editions for those who want to rent a disc that contains the extended versions, commentaries, etc...neither NF or Redbox offers that. And if there's a title that they don't carry, they are very good at getting it if you let them know.

Their rates are very reasonable as well, offering 3D discs that are priced the same (or usually lower) than Vudu or OnDemand.

And, in my experience, their customer service is exceptional as well. For what they provide, I consider the service to be unparalleled. In the years I've been using them, I can't think of a single negative experience to offer. Even their mailers are top-notch! With all that I've mentioned, if I have to wait a few days for the USPS to get the discs to me, that's a very small price to pay...I don't even consider it as an inconvenience. And no, I don't work for them...I'm just a very satisfied customer who will be using them for the long haul. Between them and NF (and even Redbox if I need an immediate fix), I have access to more than enough product to be able to view nearly everything I want. In a time of more and more limited access to movies on Blu-Ray, 3DBR is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## kmhvball

film113 said:


> Even on the 2D side, they offer the retail editions for those who want to rent a disc that contains the extended versions, commentaries, etc...neither NF or Redbox offers that. And if there's a title that they don't carry, they are very good at getting it if you let them know.
> 
> Their rates are very reasonable as well, offering 3D discs that are priced the same (or usually lower) than Vudu or OnDemand.


I just wish they offered a 2D subscription option at a lower price than their 3D. I don't personally watch 3D, but definitely am interested in the 2D Retail Editions vs NF/Redbox. I am about to complete my home theater and want full audio quality/channels, etc. They offer the 2D 'by disc' rentals at a discount, but no 2D monthly plan discount.


----------



## rural scribe

film113 said:


> Personally, I am thrilled that 3DBR exists and have zero complaints with their service.


Jeez. Come up for some air, will you?

I'm a 3DBR customer too, but I wouldn't gush this much about the service unless I got paid to be an apologist for it.

My latest experience, three blurays reported shipped Monday from 3DBR. None of them arrived on Thursday as expected.

On the Netflix side, ordered LOTR extended blurays (on the two-at-a-time bluray plan) all with long waits. Got part one of Fellowship of the Ring, but not part two. Guess it is too much to ask to be able to watch an entire rental movie in one night.

Oh, I'm just so thrilled to be sending $40 per month to these businesses.


----------



## aaronwt

kmhvball said:


> I just wish they offered a 2D subscription option at a lower price than their 3D. I don't personally watch 3D, but definitely am interested in the 2D Retail Editions vs NF/Redbox. I am about to complete my home theater and want full audio quality/channels, etc. They offer the 2D 'by disc' rentals at a discount, but no 2D monthly plan discount.


They do have a per title rental. And since there are very few titles that basterdize the audio for rentals, the per title rental should work well for those few retail titles.


----------



## rural scribe

Just wanted to update what happened this week with 3d-blurayrental and Netflix that I mentioned in an earlier post.

I got two of the three disks on Friday that were reportedly shipped from 3DBR on Monday.

I finally did get part two of Fellowship of the Ring from Netflix that was supposed to have arrived earlier, I think (also reported to have shipped on June 15).

Funny thing was, the guy I talked to on the phone today at Netflix did not seem to know about Fellowship part two being sent on June 15. But it finally arrived on June 19, which is the main thing.

I ordered "Captain America the First Avenger" 3D from 3DBR on June 1, so they are getting very close to their "20 day guarantee" deadline for delivery on this "short wait" bluray, but I will probably get this one tomorrow (it was supposedly shipped on June 15) and that would honor their 20 day guarantee, which they haven't failed to deliver on yet.

My experience has been with 3DBR is that "short wait" usually means at least two weeks, with one exception.

I know I should be grateful they exist at all, according to film113, but this sort of delay should count as slow service, or at least a major annoyance.

Hey, I just want to get my 10 movies worth this month from 3DBR, but that's been a struggle so far.

Next, I'm going to try 3D streaming from Netflix to see how that goes, but I don't have much hope for it.


----------



## film113

rural scribe said:


> Jeez. Come up for some air, will you?
> 
> I'm a 3DBR customer too, but I wouldn't gush this much about the service unless I got paid to be an apologist for it.
> 
> My latest experience, three blurays reported shipped Monday from 3DBR. None of them arrived on Thursday as expected.
> 
> On the Netflix side, ordered LOTR extended blurays (on the two-at-a-time bluray plan) all with long waits. Got part one of Fellowship of the Ring, but not part two. Guess it is too much to ask to be able to watch an entire rental movie in one night.
> 
> Oh, I'm just so thrilled to be sending $40 per month to these businesses.


If I'm "gushing". it's because when a company goes above-and-beyond, I feel they deserve just as many kudos as the criticisms a company may get for doing nothing. For example. I can easily fault Netflix for having a 3D section but keeping it a big secret, with zero info on it for consumers and then...barely updating it. Then they'll try to claim there's no interest when its Netflix themselves that've been hiding it since Day One!! Or I could ***** that NF is not carrying BDs of titles like the DCU animated titles (and other films as well)...just standard DVDs, even though I pay extra to have BD access. But of course, they are still a great deal for what they do offer and the turnaround times are great.

I just believe that, in this age of the home video biz screwing or short-changing consumers every chance they get, 3DBR has done a terrific job and I appreciate that. If a certain disc takes a little longer than usual to arrive, I can deal with it. After all, I've probably already waited months to order it by then anyway. I'm just thankful that we have a 3D rental option, that they listen to their consumers, and their efforts should be noted. If that makes me a gusher...well "Thar she blows!"

That doesn't mean that those having issues shouldn't make them known. That helps everyone. We're all in it together! lol!

(And I will reiterate, I do NOT work for 3DBR, nor do I know anyone who does, nor do I get any discounts!)


----------



## marine92104

I just tried out the service. A couple of observations. It took 4 days to receive the discs.

Everything I placed an order a week ago that said short wait is still in short wait status. None of them have shipped.

I like the service but if a movie has come out within the last 30 days & you're still waiting over a week to get it shipped to you???

In their FAQ it said they try to stock movies so they ship out within 1 day. The only ones I received so far have been over 30 days old.

Does it always take so long to get the movies & so long for them to ship them out to you?

So far it's certainly not up to speed with Netflix. REALLY SLOW SERVICE!


----------



## tgm1024

rural scribe said:


> Just wanted to update what happened this week with 3d-blurayrental and Netflix that I mentioned in an earlier post.
> 
> I got two of the three disks on Friday that were reportedly shipped from 3DBR on Monday.
> 
> I finally did get part two of Fellowship of the Ring from Netflix that was supposed to have arrived earlier, I think (also reported to have shipped on June 15).
> 
> Funny thing was, the guy I talked to on the phone today at Netflix did not seem to know about Fellowship part two being sent on June 15. But it finally arrived on June 19, which is the main thing.
> 
> I ordered "Captain America the First Avenger" 3D from 3DBR on June 1, so they are getting very close to their "20 day guarantee" deadline for delivery on this "short wait" bluray, but I will probably get this one tomorrow (it was supposedly shipped on June 15) and that would honor their 20 day guarantee, which they haven't failed to deliver on yet.
> 
> My experience has been with 3DBR is that "short wait" usually means at least two weeks, with one exception.
> 
> I know I should be grateful they exist at all, according to film113, but this sort of delay should count as slow service, or at least a major annoyance.
> 
> Hey, I just want to get my 10 movies worth this month from 3DBR, but that's been a struggle so far.
> 
> Next, I'm going to try 3D streaming from Netflix to see how that goes, but I don't have much hope for it.


Though the selection is very low, I would suggest testing out _both_ HBO3D and Starz 3D especially if you're already subscribing. I have this theory brewing that Stars 3D is far better, at least on FIOS, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Paul.R.S

film113 said:


> For example. I can easily fault Netflix for having a 3D section but keeping it a big secret, with zero info on it for consumers and then...barely updating it. Then they'll try to claim there's no interest when its Netflix themselves that've been hiding it since Day One!!


Wow--elaborate please on how one can find these 3D listings at the Nf site?!


----------



## film113

Paul.R.S said:


> Wow--elaborate please on how one can find these 3D listings at the Nf site?!


Wish I could but, as I said, Netflix (as well as the studios, content providers, and hardware mfgrs) do everything in their power to make sure you don't know that 3D is available in any way, shape, or form. (Which is why it's a friggin' miracle that some 3D discs can account for 20% - 30% of combined BD/DVD sales, regardless!) 

Hopefully, this thread might help:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3d-content/1443739-netflix-3d-streaming-live.html


----------



## Paul.R.S

film113 said:


> Wish I could but, as I said, Netflix (as well as the studios, content providers, and hardware mfgrs) do everything in their power to make sure you don't know that 3D is available in any way, shape, or form. (Which is why it's a friggin' miracle that some 3D discs can account for 20% - 30% of combined BD/DVD sales, regardless!)
> 
> Hopefully, this thread might help:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3d-content/1443739-netflix-3d-streaming-live.html


Oh so in your original comments you were referring to streamed content not 3D BDs? If so, I don't care then.


----------



## film113

Paul.R.S said:


> Oh so in your original comments you were referring to streamed content not 3D BDs? If so, I don't care then.


Yes, sorry about the confusion. NF does have some 3D titles but they are limited to titles that have both 2D and 3D on a single disc, such as I, FRANKENSTEIN, James Cameron's DEEPSEA CHALLENGE, DREDD, etc.


----------



## rural scribe

old corps said:


> I apologize for being off topic here but can you educate me on what these USPS changes are? My Netflix rentals have almost always been a one day wait. Lately they're 2-3 days.
> 
> Ed


It turns out these particular new Postal Service delays date back to 2012, and are part of a plan called "Network Rationalization".

In phase one of the plan, 150 postal processing facilities around the country were closed and employees were laid off to save money. 

Phase 2 of the plan started in mid-January, 2015, with a further degradation of postal delivery standards, which will lead to the closure of 82 more processing plants and the elimination of thousands more jobs.

The problem is, according to a marketing study by the postal service itself several years ago, the resulting slowdown in service will lead to a reduction in first class mail usage, costing some $5 billion in gross revenues annually, which will more than offset the supposed cost savings of Network Rationalization.

According to the Postal Service's first-quarter report this year, Network Rationalization has resulted in significant delivery slowdowns:

“Preliminary internal data shows that the Postal Service did not meet even its lower targets for first-class mail during the first seven weeks of 2015, with letters that are supposed to take three days … arriving on time just 54 percent to 63 percent of the time.” (source Washington Post).

So it isn't just the cutback in third shift sorting of first class mail, it is a major overall cutback in personnel, facilities and services. The cutbacks are not fully implemented yet, so there could be more delays.

Remember how privatizing the post office was supposed to improve service and save us money? That is just anti-government ideology talking, not reality.

This is all political. Supply-side economics at work.

I found an interesting web site on this (not run by postal service employees, or their family members):
http://www.savethepostoffice.com/

I did some more research on this because of the continuing discussion about disk rental delivery slowdowns in this, and in the Netflix forums.

I was unaware of some of this because, until I started using 3D disk rentals by mail, the speed of mail deliveries was not very important to me.

I had noticed a slowdown in Netflix, but I thought it was due to the closure of a nearby Netflix distribution center.

These delivery delays can cost me money personally. I signed up because of calculation of cost on a per-disk basis. Slower deliveries mean an increase in per-disk costs.

That, in turn will reduce customer bases for disk rental and other mail-order businesses, too.


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> Wow--elaborate please on how one can find these 3D listings at the Nf site?!


I don't know about the website but from a device that can play back the Netflix 3D content, the 3D content will be accessible and have browsable section from it. At least that used to be the case.


----------



## Paul.R.S

aaronwt said:


> I don't know about the website but from a device that can play back the Netflix 3D content, the 3D content will be accessible and have browsable section from it. At least that used to be the case.


Thanks for the input. But, per above, I thought film 113 was referring to BDs. He wasn't.

I have a disc-only Nf plan (which lamely means that I can't even see what Nf has available via streaming) with little to no intention of "upgrading" to include streaming and (incidentally) enjoy some streaming as an Amazon Prime subscriber.


----------



## marine92104

Another thing I didn't know is they don't ship on Saturdays. I know Netflix doesn't either but it takes me about 3 times longer getting a disc from this company.

Also why don't they allow you to modify your own orders you've put in with them. I want to modify an order but since they are not open on the weekends I have to wait 3 days hopefully for an email to modify an order.

Wouldn't it be easier to implement a way for customers to modify their own orders on the website?

I'm really glad that they are around & provide a way to rent Blu-rays that Netflix doesn't carry but they really need to go a long way with the length it takes to get a movie & to get it back to them & customer service issues.

Do they have to receive the movie back before they ship out the next movie to you? It takes 5 days for me to receive a movie & I'm sure 5 days back.


----------



## Paul.R.S

marine92104 said:


> Do they have to receive the movie back before they ship out the next movie to you? It takes 5 days for me to receive a movie & I'm sure 5 days back.


No. Answered in response to question 22 in their FAQ here.



> "For subscribers, what we recommend is to add all the titles you want to your wish list. For example, if you are on a 1 Disc at a Time Plan, choose just one title from your wish list and check out. Once you return that title, select your next title from your wish list you want and then check out. Remember, you can place your next order as soon as you put your rental in the mail to us....you do not need to wait for us to receive the rental before placing your next order."


----------



## rural scribe

marine92104 said:


> Do they have to receive the movie back before they ship out the next movie to you? It takes 5 days for me to receive a movie & I'm sure 5 days back.


Since 3DBR rental (and 3DParty) both allow you to order the next disk on the same day you put your return disk in the mail, theoretically at least, they could put your next disk in the mail on the same day you send your previous disk back.

That depends on what day of the week it is and what time of day it is that you order your next disk.

In my experience, you don't want to order your disk in the afternoon if you want it shipped out the same day. My current record for waiting on a disk from 3DBR is seven days and counting (and I haven't been on the service long).

Netflix waits until they receive your previous disk before they ship the next disk, at least in most circumstances, but they have a very large distribution network, so shipping times are faster. I think Netflix is cutting back on their network, however.


----------



## old corps

rural scribe said:


> It turns out these particular new Postal Service delays date back to 2012, and are part of a plan called "Network Rationalization".
> 
> In phase one of the plan, 150 postal processing facilities around the country were closed and employees were laid off to save money.
> 
> Phase 2 of the plan started in mid-January, 2015, with a further degradation of postal delivery standards, which will lead to the closure of 82 more processing plants and the elimination of thousands more jobs.
> 
> The problem is, according to a marketing study by the postal service itself several years ago, the resulting slowdown in service will lead to a reduction in first class mail usage, costing some $5 billion in gross revenues annually, which will more than offset the supposed cost savings of Network Rationalization.
> 
> According to the Postal Service's first-quarter report this year, Network Rationalization has resulted in significant delivery slowdowns:
> 
> “Preliminary internal data shows that the Postal Service did not meet even its lower targets for first-class mail during the first seven weeks of 2015, with letters that are supposed to take three days … arriving on time just 54 percent to 63 percent of the time.” (source Washington Post).
> 
> So it isn't just the cutback in third shift sorting of first class mail, it is a major overall cutback in personnel, facilities and services. The cutbacks are not fully implemented yet, so there could be more delays.
> 
> Remember how privatizing the post office was supposed to improve service and save us money? That is just anti-government ideology talking, not reality.
> 
> This is all political. Supply-side economics at work.
> 
> I found an interesting web site on this (not run by postal service employees, or their family members):
> http://www.savethepostoffice.com/
> 
> I did some more research on this because of the continuing discussion about disk rental delivery slowdowns in this, and in the Netflix forums.
> 
> I was unaware of some of this because, until I started using 3D disk rentals by mail, the speed of mail deliveries was not very important to me.
> 
> I had noticed a slowdown in Netflix, but I thought it was due to the closure of a nearby Netflix distribution center.
> 
> These delivery delays can cost me money personally. I signed up because of calculation of cost on a per-disk basis. Slower deliveries mean an increase in per-disk costs.
> 
> That, in turn will reduce customer bases for disk rental and other mail-order businesses, too.


Wow, that's pretty sad. Explains not only longer waits for deliveries but in my personal experience, deliveries that go missing completely. I do quite a bit of shopping inline, ebay, etc. and have had a few items just not show up at all. Others that should have taken a few days showed up after a month or more. That almost never used to happen. Some goofy routing as well. Example-I order from a vendor that is very reliable and ships from Cincinnati, Ohio. I'm located in mid-Michigan. Usually an order from them 1st travels to Detroit then to Flint then to me. Takes 2 days. I ordered from them last Monday and somehow my order is sitting in Indianapolis, Indiana.  Go figger............


Ed


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> Since 3DBR rental (and 3DParty) both allow you to order the next disk on the same day you put your return disk in the mail, theoretically at least, they could put your next disk in the mail on the same day you send your previous disk back.
> 
> .................


And they have done that many times for me. Obviously though it's not for a just released title.


----------



## kmhvball

aaronwt said:


> They do have a per title rental. And since there are very few titles that basterdize the audio for rentals, the per title rental should work well for those few retail titles.


I haven't actually done much looking into it, but I was under the impression that most/all titles for rental had reduced audio quality. That is good to hear that it isn't all of them, I like the ability to pick up a Redbox movie on the way home for convenience.

Do you know if there is anywhere a list of which rental movies are full quality vs reduced quality?


----------



## marine92104

How do you cancel an order? I sent them an email to cancel a couple of my orders that I decided to buy. 

No reply & they shipped one of them out to me anyway. I still haven't beard back on the other one that is still showing in short wait status in my queue. Not sure how to get thru to them since they haven't answered my email back.

According to their FAQ they will answer your emails back in 24 hrs.

Also I learned something else new about them. I ordered a TV series - Season 1 & the 1st disc of the season is on short wait. They shipped the 2nd, 3rd & 4th disc from the first season. I'm not sure how good that will help me until the 1st disc becomes available. You can only keep the discs so long before they start charging late fees. So looks like I'll have to either send them back or watch the 1st season out of sequence.

Just a word to the wise in case it hasn't happened to you yet.

I appreciate the service is available to give us discs that aren't available thru Netflix but they really need to work on their customer service. I want to like the service but I've been burned a couple of times already & I've just started with them.


----------



## aaronwt

kmhvball said:


> I haven't actually done much looking into it, but I was under the impression that most/all titles for rental had reduced audio quality. That is good to hear that it isn't all of them, I like the ability to pick up a Redbox movie on the way home for convenience.
> 
> Do you know if there is anywhere a list of which rental movies are full quality vs reduced quality?


Yes it's rare that there is an audio difference. What is more common though is that extras are removed for rental versions. For instance the movie Chappie. I rented it from Netflix and from 3DBD. The Netflix rental version still had the 7.1 DTS-HD MA audio. But it didn't have the extended scenes, alternate ending, or other featurettes that the retail disc from 3DBD had on it.


----------



## tlogan6797

> Netflix waits until they receive your previous disk before they ship the next disk, at least in most circumstances, but they have a very large distribution network, so shipping times are faster. I think Netflix is cutting back on their network, however.


Maybe I'm lucky to have a Netflix facility in the next zipcode but I've gotten emails in the middle of the same day I put my return in the mail that says along the lines of: "the Post Office has notified us that your disk is in the mail, so we are shipping your next disk."

My guess is that the post office can read the barcode off the envelope and either sends it to Netflix or Netflix can access it from the Post Office. I've twice gotten an extra disk on my two-out plan this way as they then send ANOTHER disk when they physically receive the disk.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Paul.R.S

kmhvball said:


> Do you know if there is anywhere a list of which rental movies are full quality vs reduced quality?


I was thinking that a diligent Blu-ray.com member whose screen name is HD Goofnut was maintaining a list. But I just checked and I don't see it. The only studio that I'm aware of that is gimping the audio on their "rental copies" of new releases is Lionsgate.


----------



## Paul.R.S

marine92104 said:


> Also I learned something else new about them. I ordered a TV series - Season 1 & the 1st disc of the season is on short wait. They shipped the 2nd, 3rd & 4th disc from the first season. I'm not sure how good that will help me until the 1st disc becomes available. You can only keep the discs so long before they start charging late fees. So looks like I'll have to either send them back or watch the 1st season out of sequence.


I'd suggest next time moving discs 2 and on down in your queue, lower than a few other titles that are available immediately. Then when you return disc one, go back and bump disc two up to "on deck" position.

This phenomena is hardly exclu to 3DBDR: I see it on Nf often, too. I think it's because people rent disc one, take a while to get through it and then lose interest in completing the series.


----------



## marine92104

Paul.R.S said:


> I'd suggest next time moving discs 2 and on down in your queue, lower than a few other titles that are available immediately. Then when you return disc one, go back and bump disc two up to "on deck" position.
> 
> This phenomena is hardly exclu to 3DBDR: I see it on Nf often, too. I think it's because people rent disc one, take a while to get through it and then lose interest in completing the series.



I didn't know there was a queue. There is a wishlist & your orders. I learned a lesson as to how to rent TV series. Make sure all discs are available before renting a season. I put all the discs in season 1 in one order so I assumed they would wait until all the discs are available before shipping. Bad luck on my part & money wasted. 

I still have no idea how to cancel an order. According to their FAQ you have to email them & then it states they will email you back in 24 hrs. I've still yet to receive an email back.

I got an email back on requests to add to their collection but nothing on canceling an order that I had placed & it's on short wait. I bought the blu-rays so I don't need to rent them.

Am I just out that money also? Is it impossible to cancel an order?


----------



## Paul.R.S

My understanding is that you can have a queue if you are on a subscription plan.

I think if you chill out and wait for a reply to your e-mail, all of your concerns about order cancellation will likely be addressed including likely refund (or credit) of any charges since you have it in e-mail that you requested cancellation.


----------



## ellisr63

kmhvball said:


> I haven't actually done much looking into it, but I was under the impression that most/all titles for rental had reduced audio quality. That is good to hear that it isn't all of them, I like the ability to pick up a Redbox movie on the way home for convenience.
> 
> Do you know if there is anywhere a list of which rental movies are full quality vs reduced quality?


I believe Miramar cuts down the audio quality for rentals. Whenever I rent one from Redbox, and I know it should have 7.1, and it has 5.1 or doesn't have the HD tracks. I call them, return it, and they credit me a couple of movies... So I end up with one movie for free.


----------



## Paul.R.S

rural scribe said:


> This does bring up another thought, though. Maybe I should stick with this service a bit longer, flawed as it is, just because it may not last much longer.
> 
> 3D fans like myself who insist on the quality of disks over streaming, seem to be in a narrowing niche market that is about to disappear completely.


I was going to let this be but I just saw something at the site that confirms a suspicion of mine.

What I was originally going to say in response is that you appear to be assuming that the lion's share of the site's customers are part of the shrinking niche of folks who want 3D packed media/BDs. I was going to opine that the site likely has more 2D customers/rents more 2D BDs than 3D. But that would have been speculation.

Until I saw this list of "Top Rentals" at the site. It's almost entirely 2D.

So I think that part of what is going on with what some are calling less-than-stellar customer service is attributable to growth pains. The past page or two of this thread alone demonstrates that I'm hardly the only one turning to 3DBDR for access to BDs that Nf doesn't bother to stock. And, what with studio licensing of catalogs to a growing number of boutique licensees (Scream Factory, Mill Creek, Olive, Kino Lorber, etc.), that segment of consumers is likely growing.

So thankfully, I don't think the service is going anywhere . . . but up! That's what is behind the move to a distribution center located geographically closer to the center of the country.


----------



## Paul.R.S

ellisr63 said:


> I believe Miramar cuts down the audio quality for rentals.


Are you referring to Miramax? According to Wikipedia, their titles are distribbed by Lionsgate, so we're essentially talking about LG's discs again.



> On February 11, 2011, Miramax entered a home entertainment agreement with Lions Gate Entertainment and StudioCanal to distribute over 550 titles from the Miramax library on DVD and Blu-ray. Lionsgate will handle distribution in the United States, with StudioCanal handling European distribution. Later, on February 17, they struck a deal with Echo Bridge Home Entertainment to domestically distribute the company's additional 251-title catalog on DVD/Blu-ray. The latter deal expired in 2014, after which Lionsgate expanded their existing deal to include Echo Bridge's collection of the library; thus, Lionsgate has full home entertainment distribution of the entire Miramax library in North America.


(And now I understand why there is that crappy re-release by Echo Bridge of the JGL-starrer _The Lookout_. They freakin' changed the aspect ratio of the movie!)


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> I was thinking that a diligent Blu-ray.com member whose screen name is HD Goofnut was maintaining a list. But I just checked and I don't see it. The only studio that I'm aware of that is gimping the audio on their "rental copies" of new releases is Lionsgate.


And that is only on some rental titles. Not all of them.


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> I'd suggest next time moving discs 2 and on down in your queue, lower than a few other titles that are available immediately. Then when you return disc one, go back and bump disc two up to "on deck" position.
> 
> This phenomena is hardly exclu to 3DBDR: I see it on Nf often, too. I think it's because people rent disc one, take a while to get through it and then lose interest in completing the series.


With Netflix I never have this issue with a TV series. Netflix will specifically not send me a later disc in a series until they have sent me an earlier one. The only way I've seen this not happen is if I manually move a disc from later in a series, higher up in the queue. Other wise Netflix never sends me a later disc in a series before sending an earlier disc in a series.


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> I was going to let this be but I just saw something at the site that confirms a suspicion of mine.
> 
> What I was originally going to say in response is that you appear to be assuming that the lion's share of the site's customers are part of the shrinking niche of folks who want 3D packed media/BDs. I was going to opine that the site likely has more 2D customers/rents more 2D BDs than 3D. But that would have been speculation.
> 
> Until I saw this list of "Top Rentals" at the site. It's almost entirely 2D.
> 
> So I think that part of what is going on with what some are calling less-than-stellar customer service is attributable to growth pains. The past page or two of this thread alone demonstrates that I'm hardly the only one turning to 3DBDR for access to BDs that Nf doesn't bother to stock. And, what with studio licensing of catalogs to a growing number of boutique licensees (Scream Factory, Mill Creek, Olive, Kino Lorber, etc.), that segment of consumers is likely growing.
> 
> So thankfully, I don't think the service is going anywhere . . . but up! That's what is behind the move to a distribution center located geographically closer to the center of the country.


The majority of my rentals from 3d-blurayrental are now 2D titles. It used to be exclusively 3D and then I started renting some 2D. But then I figured I'm paying for the 3 disc subscription plan so I might as well also use it for 2D titles that are delayed 30 days at Netflix. SO I dropped my Netflix subscription plan down to two discs at a time and 3DBD takes up the slack.


----------



## Don Landis

> I was going to let this be but I just saw something at the site that confirms a suspicion of mine.
> 
> What I was originally going to say in response is that you appear to be assuming that the lion's share of the site's customers are part of the shrinking niche of folks who want 3D packed media/BDs. I was going to opine that the site likely has more 2D customers/rents more 2D BDs than 3D. But that would have been speculation.
> 
> Until I saw this list of "Top Rentals" at the site. It's almost entirely 2D.


Decided to come here and see what the latest trouble with 3DBRR shipping time is since again my orders seem to run a month out for new releases on 3D.

I don't know of any other disk rental service that offers the 3D BR disks and this one when they first started was very good. For the past year it has gotten progressively worse on delivery promptness and that has not been the USPS. As 3DBRR got more popular, and they began the subscription service, the deliveries for 3D new releases has stretched from 4 days in my hands to now close to a month wait! 

As for 2D rentals, the company is much more expensive than the Red Box service and Red Box has them available to me for pickup in 15 minutes! With all their coupons and special deals, I average $1.25 for BR. Hard to beat! The Top rentals list does have lots of titles in 2D but those I saw are not available in 3D anyway so there is no comparing the two. I don't think you can say it's speculation on your part, because the observation is obvious, just eliminate the 2D titles that have no 3D offered! Now you will see the popular titles they rent are 3D, vs the 2D version of the same title. 3DBRR company is in business to rent retail versions of the 3D titles. It was their charter from the beginning. I just wish they would have stuck with that and put the expense they did on 2D into more copies of the 3D titles, then turn the inventory with discounted used sales when the disks stop renting. 

Now having said that, I have always felt if they get too big, they will get sued as what they are doing appears to be illegal from the US Copyright laws. If I'm mistaken, please enlighten me but renting a retail sale disk only is a violation of the copyrights. But as long as they are getting away with it, we have a nice resource. Just improve the shipping time with better inventory and cash flow management. 

Now, I go back to waiting the month out for my rental to arrive!


----------



## ellisr63

Paul.R.S said:


> Are you referring to Miramax? According to Wikipedia, their titles are distribbed by Lionsgate, so we're essentially talking about LG's discs again.
> 
> 
> 
> (And now I understand why there is that crappy re-release by Echo Bridge of the JGL-starrer _The Lookout_. They freakin' changed the aspect ratio of the movie!)


Sorry for the miss spelling...that is who i was speaking of.


----------



## film113

Don Landis said:


> Decided to come here and see what the latest trouble with 3DBRR shipping time is since again my orders seem to run a month out for new releases on 3D.
> 
> I don't know of any other disk rental service that offers the 3D BR disks and this one when they first started was very good. For the past year it has gotten progressively worse on delivery promptness and that has not been the USPS. As 3DBRR got more popular, and they began the subscription service, the deliveries for 3D new releases has stretched from 4 days in my hands to now close to a month wait!
> 
> As for 2D rentals, the company is much more expensive than the Red Box service and Red Box has them available to me for pickup in 15 minutes! With all their coupons and special deals, I average $1.25 for BR. Hard to beat!
> Now, I go back to waiting the month out for my rental to arrive!


My last two rentals (about 2 weeks ago) only took 4 days to reach my mailbox from 3DBR, so I have yet to notice any change. Maybe it's a geographic issue. As for Redbox, sure it's fine for some titles but their BD selection is horrendous. Even Oscar-winners like BIRDMAN and WHIPLASH were only offered on standard DVD (at least here in the Metro area). But certainly, if things like Director Cuts or extras aren't of any interest to a viewer, then Redbox/Netflix are great. For those of us who appreciate or enjoy the aforementioned (including lossless audio on Lions Gate movies) than 3DBR is the preferred option. As an upcoming example, if I want to rent the X-MEN Rogue Cut on Blu, I don't think I'll find it at RB or NF, but I'll be able to rent it from 3DBR. Personally, I utilize all 3 services. And with HBO/STARZ 3D selections (BIG HERO 6 just went up last week), it keeps me from ever having to stream or import.


----------



## Paul.R.S

aaronwt said:


> And that is only on some rental titles. Not all of them.


Well, it's arguably the most "important"/popular recent title in LG's library. I wanted to revisit _Catching Fire_ before going to see _Mockingjay, Part 1_ and was stunned to see my best audio option was Dolby Digital. Unprecedented shenanigans. Back to redbox that disc went immediately.


----------



## Don Landis

film113- I suppose its what you want to rent. I don't seek and watch classics except for a few, but those I'm interested in I have anyway. I'm talking about new release 3D only. I never have rented 2D from 3DBR so maybe those are available in a couple days. Frankly, I only seek the top audio and BR video with extra features on what I will buy for keepers, not rent. I'm much less critical on stuff I buy or rent for the grandkids. The 2D I rent that do not sport full Master audio aren't worth more than a single watch anyway and speaking of Miramax, I don't recall any of their titles on my 3D buy list. But I have seen a few B rated Miramax movies on Netflix streaming. I just can't justify paying the full rental price from 3DBR for a 2D BR and waiting even 4 days for it.

Someone here mentioned using the subscription for 2D because of 3D availability and I can see that. But for me, I would be canceling the subscription and order individually. In my case it would be much cheaper. 

Good to hear about Big Hero6. I guess I continue to be right on Disney. Many here refused to believe me that this title would be available. I claimed it's just a matter of time, how long to wait. We wanted it here as soon as it was out so we got it from Vudu for the grandkids. I saw it once on the Disney Cruise ship in 3D and while that was a great movie, more for the grandkids than for me as a repeat viewing requiring ownership.


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> I saw this list of "Top Rentals" at the site. It's almost entirely 2D.
> 
> So I think that part of what is going on with what some are calling less-than-stellar customer service is attributable to growth pains.
> So thankfully, I don't think the service is going anywhere . . . but up! That's what is behind the move to a distribution center located geographically closer to the center of the country.


I took a look at the "top rentals" list you refer to today, seven of the top 10 are non-3D rentals.

Of the top 10 non-3D rentals, only one, the straight to video kiddie flick "Isabelle Dances Into the Spotlight" is not available right now, in Blu-Ray format, from Netflix.

So maybe 3DBR can succeed renting the same disks people can get cheaper and faster from Netflix, but growing pains? Expanding?

Doesn't seem likely to me.

You can rent all the 2D movies you want from 3DBR, but the minute they drop 3D rentals from their service, I'm outa there.


----------



## film113

rural scribe said:


> So maybe 3DBR can succeed renting the same disks people can get cheaper and faster from Netflix, but growing pains? Expanding?
> 
> Doesn't seem likely to me.
> 
> You can rent all the 2D movies you want from 3DBR, but the minute they drop 3D rentals from their service, I'm outa there.


I'd exit as well, if that were the case. But I doubt you'll see that happening. And, as I noted earlier, the 3dBR 2D discs are not the same ones that you get from NF. If anything, I'm happy to see that the company is (presumably) doing well and growing. I want them to be profitable. Unlike the Mouse House, they aren't trying to screw the consumers. Just the opposite, 3DBR has been going out of their way (they probably had to buy a bunch of box sets just to be able to offer AMITYVILLE 3D) to provide a valuable service to customers, so more power to 'em! May they live long and...oh, you know.


----------



## film113

Don Landis said:


> film113-
> , I would be canceling the subscription and order individually. In my case it would be much cheaper.
> 
> Good to hear about Big Hero6. I guess I continue to be right on Disney. Many here refused to believe me that this title would be available. I claimed it's just a matter of time, how long to wait. We wanted it here as soon as it was out so we got it from Vudu for the grandkids. I saw it once on the Disney Cruise ship in 3D and while that was a great movie, more for the grandkids than for me as a repeat viewing requiring ownership.


I order individually as well. But Don, I don't think anyone refused to believe that the Disney stuff would never appear on cable or elsewhere...just that it would only be in a compromised format. On Starz, it is SBS, in 1080i, and just Dolby 5.1 (not even Dolby Plus!). But there has been no high-quality domestic BD release. That remains the case, even though Amazon now appears to be offering the imports. And even the Starz versions will be gone soon, as Disney will not be renewing and will be going with Netflix. (I don't know the terms/time-frame.) I sincerely doubt NF will be offering ANY Disney titles in 3D streaming.


----------



## Don Landis

film113 said:


> I order individually as well. But Don, I don't think anyone refused to believe that the Disney stuff would never appear on cable or elsewhere...just that it would only be in a compromised format. On Starz, it is SBS, in 1080i, and just Dolby 5.1 (not even Dolby Plus!). But there has been no high-quality domestic BD release. That remains the case, even though Amazon now appears to be offering the imports. And even the Starz versions will be gone soon, as Disney will not be renewing and will be going with Netflix. (I don't know the terms/time-frame.) I sincerely doubt NF will be offering ANY Disney titles in 3D streaming.


The refusal was that claim that Disney wanted to kill 3D by not making 3D of their movies available. This is not true and has a history of just delaying the release of 3D titles as well as restricting the release to certain countries adding at a later date. All the titles I have wanted in 3D have been available here in the US on VUDU in full image quality as I can display on my projector from any Blu Ray and clean quality 5.1 audio. While Vudu does offer 7.1, I haven't seen any in 3D. So, vudu is available before any Blu Ray release 2D or 3D, and 3D is often available in parts of the world. The choice is available but you can be stubborn and insist that Disney refuses to sell the disk in the place you want. Don't claim it doesn't exist. Or that Disney may offer the title only in streaming and in 5.1 but not 7.1. However don't claim that Disney refuses to allow you to see the movie story or has it so crippled it hurts your pride since you paid so much for your super high end theater. If so that I say your choice! Let me enjoy the story the way it is offered. 

My copies of Big Hero 6 3D, Frozen 3D, Neverbeast 3D, Planes Fire and Rescue 3D, Nutcracker 3D, and Nightmare Before Christmas3D are all on Vudu. I have no issue with their quality. And, now there is a way to save these titles in full VUDU quality to BD-R or a hard drive too. So when you buy, you are no longer at risk of losing if VUDU goes out of business. 

I have a number of other titles not available locally on BD 3D from foreign sources too. I don't do the 3D TV channels only because everything they offer seems to be available elsewhere at higher format quality. 

The only reason I continue to rent from 3DBRr is because I choose to spend less as everything they offer I could get from multiple other sources. Even though they continue to raise the 3D prices and the wait times for new releases is longer and longer, for titles I want to save a buck and have the patients to watch, I can rent. However, if they close shop, it would not be a great loss to me.

If you rely on Netflix for anything mailed disk today, you need to be aware that Netflix is planning to phase out it's hard media rental program. Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming. How soon? He said it will depend on the rollout of Broadband everywhere.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> If you rely on Netflix for anything mailed disk today, you need to be aware that Netflix is planning to phase out it's hard media rental program. Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming. How soon? He said it will depend on the rollout of Broadband everywhere.


Not to myopically view the world as US only, I suspect what will happen is that the populated regions will be phased out and the hard media program will remain accessible to the remote regions of the country, even if at a slight loss. The reason I think this is that they are trying desperately to pull a "Sopranos on HBO" and get/keep people hooked on House of Cards, Orange is the New Black, and whatever else comes down the pike.

It's conceivable that they go back in time conceptually and cut a deal with the cable companies to be an actual channel in those areas, but having read a little about how weird that cost structure is, I very much doubt it.


----------



## film113

Don Landis said:


> The refusal was that claim that Disney wanted to kill 3D by not making 3D of their movies available. This is not true and has a history of just delaying the release of 3D titles as well as restricting the release to certain countries adding at a later date. All the titles I have wanted in 3D have been available here in the US on VUDU in full image quality as I can display on my projector from any Blu Ray and clean quality 5.1 audio. While Vudu does offer 7.1, I haven't seen any in 3D. So, vudu is available before any Blu Ray release 2D or 3D, and 3D is often available in parts of the world. The choice is available but you can be stubborn and insist that Disney refuses to sell the disk in the place you want. Don't claim it doesn't exist. Or that Disney may offer the title only in streaming and in 5.1 but not 7.1. However don't claim that Disney refuses to allow you to see the movie story or has it so crippled it hurts your pride since you paid so much for your super high end theater. If so that I say your choice! Let me enjoy the story the way it is offered.
> 
> My copies of Big Hero 6 3D, Frozen 3D, Neverbeast 3D, Planes Fire and Rescue 3D, Nutcracker 3D, and Nightmare Before Christmas3D are all on Vudu. I have no issue with their quality. And, now there is a way to save these titles in full VUDU quality to BD-R or a hard drive too. So when you buy, you are no longer at risk of losing if VUDU goes out of business.
> 
> I have a number of other titles not available locally on BD 3D from foreign sources too. I don't do the 3D TV channels only because everything they offer seems to be available elsewhere at higher format quality.
> 
> The only reason I continue to rent from 3DBRr is because I choose to spend less as everything they offer I could get from multiple other sources. Even though they continue to raise the 3D prices and the wait times for new releases is longer and longer, for titles I want to save a buck and have the patients to watch, I can rent. However, if they close shop, it would not be a great loss to me.
> 
> If you rely on Netflix for anything mailed disk today, you need to be aware that Netflix is planning to phase out it's hard media rental program. Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming. How soon? He said it will depend on the rollout of Broadband everywhere.


Not profitable? From VOD PROF less than a year ago: "Netflix's DVD business is still earning money. In this quarter's financial report, it was announced that contribution profit from the segment rested at a cool $92.8 million, with an anticipated $90 million to come in Q3. According to Janko Roettgers at Gigaom, 47 cents of every dollar Netflix customers spends on a DVD subscription is profit so it's clear why the SVOD giant wants to keep DVD subscriptions going for as long as it's profitable."

As for your other points, every studio is using the platforms you indicate, one way or another. They use VUDU, CinemaNow, etc. etc. They release films overseas too. But buyers aren't forced to pay high Vudu prices (and endure buffering for those with lower speeds), or import costs to get them or wait for it to come on cable/satellite, or buy a BD-R recorder, or have to buy region-free players to watch RATATOUILLE. With the other studios, people can conveniently get the discs at BB, Target, Wal-Mart, and so on, without any extra expense. You are happy and content with VUDU and that is great...for you. But no matter how you dress it, Disney is NOT "delaying" 3D BDs availability in North America...the aren't coming, period.

In fact, when Bob Iger was specifically asked why Disney stopped releasing 3D BDs, he didn't have an answer. _The head of Disney did not know that was the case or why!!_ He promised he'd forward the question to someone who might know. The response received a month later was the usual vague non-answer: "We have a variety of...blah, blah. We hope you continue to enjoy...blah, blah." No indication or reason was given as to why they won't provide them.

Personally, I'm just happy they have no product that I'm interested in.


----------



## Don Landis

> From VOD PROF less than a year ago: "Netflix's DVD business is still earning money. In this quarter's financial report, it was announced that contribution profit from the segment rested at a cool $92.8 million, with an anticipated $90 million to come in Q3. According to Janko Roettgers at Gigaom, 47 cents of every dollar Netflix customers spends on a DVD subscription is profit so it's clear why the SVOD giant wants to keep DVD subscriptions going for as long as it's profitable."


Not sure you are pulling the right numbers. I have the Excel spread sheet and the letter we received sent to share holders:

In Q1'14 the gross income was $98M the net was $53M
In Q1'15 the gross income was $59M the net was $16M

With those trajectories the predicted DVD end of the Business will be in the red for the year. I would not be surprised they will shut it down by Q1'16

In contrast the streaming end of the business:

In Q1'14 it was $1066M and net $166M
In Q1'15 it was $1474M and net $227M


The details indicate a severe fall off of DVD income, however, maybe your number did not include certain portions of company costs while mine above show the true net profit. The letter did state that the DVD business maintains a core of 5.5M subscribers but that number continues to fall. In the letter they stated the revenue gross from DVD was $85M but didn't define what expenses that did or did not include. It was an odd statement because that number did not appear anywhere in the spreadsheet details. 

_



47 cents of every dollar Netflix customers spends on a DVD subscription is profit

Click to expand...

_ That seems about right and comes from the spreadsheet. But the problem is the volume of sales and how it is falling. The streaming has a margin that is less but the volume is just over 10 times and is rising, not falling. So the total revenue retained as profit is much greater. 

Clearly, when comparing streaming to DVD, the streaming is growing to be the main focus for the company's future. Presently, the International streaming is in the red (101M) due to recent startup costs not relevant to US streaming. The streaming numbers above include both. 

The cost of hardware to record streaming content from any of these services does not include a BD-R recorder but I can use one if I want after the streaming program is on a hard drive. The cost is to purchase a DVR and a hard drive plus an HDMI HDCP device so the DVR will recognize the inbound stream. The cost to purchase a region Free device is less than the cost of a starz subscription for 4 months! For anyone who has spent above $10,000 on a home theater, these costs are peanuts. I don't make a habit of recording my streaming content with the system as there is just too much stuff to watch that is new. But I did it as a proof of concept/experiment only and it works. As for the all regions player, that is a no brainer. The most difficult task now is waiting for the longer shipping time from France or England etc. vs. Amazon prime shipping. One thing I know is that when everyone here is bellyaching about not being able to watch a 3D movie, I have already watched it a couple times. I don't let little obstacles get in the way.


----------



## film113

Don Landis said:


> With those trajectories the predicted DVD end of the Business will be in the red for the year. I would not be surprised they will shut it down by Q1'16
> 
> *I will bet you all my 3D discs that will not happen.*
> 
> For anyone who has spent above $10,000 on a home theater, these costs are peanuts.
> 
> *Well, that leaves me out as my set-up wouldn't even be half that! lol*
> 
> One thing I know is that when everyone here is bellyaching about not being able to watch a 3D movie, I have already watched it a couple times. I don't let little obstacles get in the way.


Nor do I. That's why I like 3DBR.com. But watching isn't the same as actual physical ownership so I can understand the ire from people who want the Disney stuff.

And here is the Disney response to an individual's original, specific query to Iger regarding 3D discs (italics mine):

In response to your feedback to Bob Iger at a recent shareholder meeting, he asked that we reach out to you regarding your concern over the scarce availability of 3D Disney titles in the United States. _(Notice that no mention is made of 3D discs, which the specific question pertained to.) _We are currently offering a 3D digital option in the US for select movies. Home entertainment is evolving rapidly and we continually evaluate our strategies to meet our consumer needs. (_Something they obviously ignore._) We thank you very much for your feedback. 

Sincerely, 
Susan McLain
The Walt Disney Company

So I guess the CEO of Disney (and us) will remain ignorant as to why they will not provide 3D BRs to people in North America. Or Iger couldn't find the right person to respond. Helluva company.


----------



## Don Landis

From a perspective of 'I have to buy Disney 3D BR disks from a US based retailer or nothing', I understand Disney sucks and can appear like they hate 3D. The answer from the company representative Susan McLain, is indeed a non answer and probably only infuriated the person who asked it. I, too hate it when I ask a specific question and the spokesperson gives some comment that doesn't answer the question. It's called obfuscation and seems to be running amuck among politicians and PR people. 

My own response came directly from Bob Iger himself. He said in a general question about the roll out of after market retail products ( to include all items in addition to DVD, 3DBR, music CD, digital media, toys and games) that they believe in a "strategic rollout" over time as they have found that the total return on a Theme that begins with the theatrical release, to the retail products, to the theme parks, when spaced out over years will generate a higher, more stable revenue flow, than to release the entire plan immediately. This was answered in a stock holder's meeting about 2.5 years ago. I have mentioned this before. To me this explains the reasoning behind releasing the 3D BR on its own time table in different parts of the world. We do not know the details of this rollout schedule. But I know this as a certainty. What they are doing is not causing the company to fail. In fact, the experts agree that Disney is one of the few companies that is firing on all cylinders, and generating a record rate of return over many years for it's investors. For me, Disney is my second most profitable investment, second only to Apple. Admittedly, I see Disney from a bigger perspective than just 3D BR Disk sales alone and as I said, if I want the Disney 3D movie in my collection, I don't let little obstacles get in the way. 

As far as when Netflix will end it's DVD mail order business, it's only a matter of time. The subscriber base is declining and the costs are rising. The trajectory to red numbers is predictable. Whether Reed Hastings will shut it down and when is something no one knows. For you and a few others it will be disappointing. But for me, Netflix has, disappointed in they have stagnated the 3D streaming collection which I feel is the best we have, based on price vs quality. Vudu is better but it is much more expensive. Amazon's couple 3D titles are awful quality! I don't have access to the others. The company has an insane valuation on forward earnings and the DVD mail order business only makes that worse. Fortunately, I have 2D Redbox here for DVD and BR I want to watch tonight. I have a dozen pickup locations within a mile. It's better and cheaper than Blockbuster used to be. 

On 3DBRr, I liked the company much better when they first opened. This weekend it will be 20 days since I ordered one 3D disk title. as of December 2014, I no longer consider it a reliable resource for 3D BR disks. Since the service got so slow, I have spent far more just buying the titles from world wide sources. I'm happy you get your choices in 3-4 days. But that does not happen for me. Gosh, Apple delivered my Apple watch faster!


----------



## Don Landis

Two more points-
In regard to the Susan response, she mentioned the 3D "digital" offerings and that coincides with a more recent Bob Iger comment in an earnings conference call question about digital content. While not specific to 3D Digital, he said the Disney plan for the near term is to not release it's content on it's own in house servers and subscription service, but rather use other services in existence such as Amazon and Netflix. He didn't mention Vudu. But we know that Vudu has licensed the offering of Disney 3D titles including bundled features for streaming at top pricing, even before the 2D BR disk release in retail. Frozen 2D/3D and extras was one of the first in this offering. I bought it and was watching a couple months before the 3DBR was released and 7 months before the 3D was being offered in the US. Having the Digital 3D offered early like this, may also be a clue that Disney is using the US to test the sales of Digital media, then nearly a half year later offer the same title for duplicate sales in hard media. I bought Frozen 3D on Vudu, 3 months later I bought the title in 3DBR. Disney sold me twice on the same title, which is their game plan. 

The moratorium on 3D BR sales in the US as well as the delay on 2D disk releases just may be in the plan to shift consumers to Digital in hopes that one day in the future, they can shut down all hard media sales and have everything offered on streaming. The US is the test country because our population base is already digital media savvy.


----------



## aaronwt

I can't say the service is slower. If anything the service is faster or at worst equal to what it used to be. When a title is in stock it can take a few days to get to me. It used to always take 5 to 7 days. For a title not in stock it could take a few days to a few weeks to ship to me. Which has been the case for the 3+ years I have been using them.


----------



## Don Landis

I wish I had your luck. But to be fare, I just don't order old titles and those are the only ones listed in stock. If they announce a new release and I decide not to purchase but just watch it once, I'll put in my order the day they allow ordering. Then I wait for 20-25 days for it to arrive and the day I order it indeed says "a short wait." I'm sure if I ordered something like _Drive Angry_, or other old movie, it would be shipped tomorrow. But I don't use 3DBRr for watching 2D or old movies. 

You didn't mention, but I wonder if subscribers go to the top of the list and regular a la carte customers get bumped down until all subscribers are satisfied. Not complaining but I would like to know if that is the case with them as opposed to first come first serve.


----------



## 3BR

Don Landis said:


> Now having said that, I have always felt if they get too big, they will get sued as what they are doing appears to be illegal from the US Copyright laws. If I'm mistaken, please enlighten me but renting a retail sale disk only is a violation of the copyrights. But as long as they are getting away with it, we have a nice resource. Just improve the shipping time with better inventory and cash flow management.


Hi, we assure you our business is legal. Please look up the first sale doctrine if you choose to find out more. Thanks.



Don Landis said:


> You didn't mention, but I wonder if subscribers go to the top of the list and regular a la carte customers get bumped down until all subscribers are satisfied. Not complaining but I would like to know if that is the case with them as opposed to first come first serve.


Our waiting system works on a first come first serve basis...whichever customer orders the title first. We do not give preference for subscribers over pay per/rental customers. Thanks.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks 3BR for answering the questions. I'm familiar with First Sale Doctrine but I don't recall that addressing rental business, only reselling. I also recall a suit by Warner Brothers with Redbox because Redbox was renting retail sale only DVDs. Anyway, this venue is not a court so no point in debating it. The Copyright laws are confusing anyway. 

I appreciate the answer on the priority of shipping. It didn't really matter to me if you did give priority to subscribers. What does matter to me is that you take note of my dissatisfaction with shipping delays on new titles and work toward an improvement to please all your customers. You have been slowly losing my business because I have had the slow experience that I never had when you first opened and came here on AVSForum seeking all our support. Thank you in advance for your product and service and I look forward to seeing improvement in this area.


----------



## 3BR

Don Landis said:


> Thanks 3BR for answering the questions. I'm familiar with First Sale Doctrine but I don't recall that addressing rental business, only reselling. I also recall a suit by Warner Brothers with Redbox because Redbox was renting retail sale only DVDs. Anyway, this venue is not a court so no point in debating it. The Copyright laws are confusing anyway.
> 
> I appreciate the answer on the priority of shipping. It didn't really matter to me if you did give priority to subscribers. What does matter to me is that you take note of my dissatisfaction with shipping delays on new titles and work toward an improvement to please all your customers. You have been slowly losing my business because I have had the slow experience that I never had when you first opened and came here on AVSForum seeking all our support. Thank you in advance for your product and service and I look forward to seeing improvement in this area.


The First Sale Doctrine does cover physical media rentals. 

Appreciate your comments on the delays/wait times with new releases...that's always a hot topic. My best advice would be to order it during the pre-order period which is one week before the release date. That way, you'd be the first to receive it. Also, remember we do have a 20 day ship guarantee. So if you order on 7/1 and the title does not ship by 7/20, it's free...just email us if you ever have to wait longer than that and you would be refunded for the cost of the rental. When you get it after it ships is still more dependent on the post office. I don't think any other company has this guarantee. We do believe we have the right ratio on what we buy vs demand and therefore, stand by our guarantee. Keep in mind, full retail discs cost us more than the rental only versions purchased by other companies.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks for the reminder on the 20 day guarantee. Patients may land me a few free copies then. 



> Keep in mind, full retail discs cost us more than the rental only versions purchased by other companies.


My that has changed! I recall when I was in the business, the licensed for rental version was typically $75 while the retail version was $10 that had a MSRP of $20.  As I understand, the "other companies" I can mention as I'm a consumer, Netflix and Redbox had to settle with the distributors in the suit for a deal that gave them the right to purchase those rental only disks in exchange for an agreement to delay the rental for 28 to 56 days after the retail version went on sale by retail only stores like Target, Walmart etc. Prior to that Warner Brother's made the claim that Red Box, was sending out agents to retail stores in the community and buying up the retail versions and stocking the KIOSK machines. While the First Sale Doctrine was used to rule that a retail purchaser could buy a retail copy, watch it, and then loan it to a friend, get it back and watch it again and loan it to another friend, the first sale purchaser could not set it up in a theater and charge admission. He could not charge rent to others for his copy, but he could set up a theater and allow public access for free under First sale. There is an exception for non profit, where a non profit business may rent the copy through piece rental or membership. Example of this is like public library. However, Redbox and Netflix failed the non profit test so they settled with Warner in that suit. Warner got its cake and ate it too as they got the delay to achieve the retail sales boost and the Redbox business got to buy rental copies at a lower cost ( I learn from you) Your comment in this now answers a question I had about that old suit. The rental version is not more expensive like the old days, it is now cheaper.  No wonder Redbox settled.


----------



## Paul.R.S

rural scribe said:


> I took a look at the "top rentals" list you refer to today, seven of the top 10 are non-3D rentals.
> 
> Of the top 10 non-3D rentals, only one, the straight to video kiddie flick "Isabelle Dances Into the Spotlight" is not available right now, in Blu-Ray format, from Netflix.
> 
> So maybe 3DBR can succeed renting the same disks people can get cheaper and faster from Netflix, but growing pains? Expanding?
> 
> Doesn't seem likely to me.
> 
> You can rent all the 2D movies you want from 3DBR, but the minute they drop 3D rentals from their service, I'm outa there.


First of all, no one said they are going to "drop 3D rentals." I don't know where you pulled that from.

Second, LOL. I can't tell if the sophistry is intentional or if you really are that cluelessly missing the point. It's almost like you're intentionally missing it so as to repeat the IMO, on balance, kinda tired criticism of the service which has been acknowledged already.

But that's my opinion. What's not opinion is what point I was making. My point in directing attention to the most popular rentals at the site had nothing to do with where you took it, which was another specious comparison to Nf. Nf is an entirely different animal in terms of its scale, the length of time it's been in business, the relationships it has with the studios and the competition it has come to represent to those studios because of its massively successful forays into original programming. My point was not about delivery times. Rather, it was in response to your earlier comment that you "should stick with this service a bit longer, flawed as it is, just because it may not last much longer [because] . . . 3D fans like myself who insist on the quality of disks over streaming, seem to be in a narrowing niche market that is about to disappear completely."

In other words, if the folks who are largely using the service to rent 3D BDs switch over to streaming, the service is doomed to extinction. I disagree and cited their top rentals as evidence: More people than not who use the service--regardless of your not-the-point observation that 3DBDR is slower at delivering discs than Nf--are like me, namely renting 2D discs. Perhaps they prefer the "K.I.S.S." principle--"Keep it simple, stupid"--and consolidate their rental activity to one company?

You cited earlier differing "goals, priorities and concerns." I acknowledge and, to an extent, respect that. But while you seem to lionize your own perspective in those regards, you also seem casually dismissive of those who, say, are less concerned about how long it takes to get a copy of, say, the Christian Thielemann/Staatskapelle Dresden Beethoven Missa Solemnis than they are that at least through 3DBDR one can rent a somewhat pricey special interest title that there's basically no way in Hell Nf is ever going to have in their inventory (much less redbox).

If you really think the service moved to a central part of the country to better serve more of its customers (and that there is no administrative tedium associated with that causing service delays) because the company is shrinking or stagnating (as opposed to expanding), then to put it politely I think you're ignoring the evidence and we'll just have to agree to disagree.

I would suggest, however, that if you have such problems with the service you're receiving, you consider writing a nicely-worded letter to the White Star Line via [email protected]. Another data point supporting the notion that there are/is some unprecedented changes/growth/business afoot is that, after regular participation herein for many months, 3BR has not chimed in since February.

Just noticed your post from earlier today, 3BR. Welcome back.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Don Landis said:


> If you rely on Netflix for anything mailed disk today, you need to be aware that Netflix is planning to phase out it's hard media rental program. Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming. How soon? He said it will depend on the rollout of Broadband everywhere.


Shareholder letter and your spreadsheet notwithstanding, what one can divine from the financials isn't the same thing as a statement like the one you mentioned from Hastings. Citation please? Prior to his leaving the company, Steve Swasey said the company was going to continue its disc-by-mail business until 2030. My understanding is that the original programming side of the biz is super expensive and less profitable in terms of revenues versus costs. The disc business is much less expensive and, therefore, more profitable.

Reed may have said the disc business is less profitable than the original programming business, but I seriously doubt he made a bald face remark about the disc business being "not profitable" on, say, an earnings conference call with analysts. There is simply no Street upside for a CEO to make such a remark even if it's true.


----------



## Don Landis

> Reed may have said the disc business is less profitable than the original programming business, but I seriously doubt he made a bald face remark about the disc business being "not profitable" on, say, an earnings conference call with analysts. There is simply no Street upside for a CEO to make such a remark even if it's true.


Paul- What Reed said was that going forward, the streaming part of the business is the future and that is where Netflix will focus it's expansion. The original programming vs. other studio's programming is a separate issue. They see Original programming as a tool to attract and increase subscribers. 

I don't recall Reed stating that he plans to kill DVD part of the business at any particular date. That was my prediction based on the trajectory of declining business in the DVD mail order model. 
But, I recognize that any business can make a practice of carrying a money losing venture as long as the stock holders support it. When they bail, the company will be forced to change. I believe investors in any business are mostly motivated by growth, capital return to the investor, and to a lessor extent, the business the company is in. The company's customers are mostly interested in the products and services provided. If the DVD end of the business is indeed declining which the numbers certainly indicate, then that end of the business not only doesn't generate growth, it also doesn't have the support by the customers, except a dwindling legacy. We saw this with VHS and this is just repeat history. 

I also don't recall Reed stating that DVD is not profitable. Actually, the financial statement says the opposite. But margin of profit is not the big picture. It's total revenue that is more important. 

Would you rather have $100 in sales with a 50% margin resulting in $50 profit that is declining year over year, or $1000 in sales at 30% margin resulting in $300 profit that is growing at 25% year over year? It's not profit margin that pays the bills, its total cash retained after expenses that matters.

I might add that Netflix does not supply a detailed accounting of actual costs for any of their core businesses, just a total cost. But, I have trouble with their margin number on the DVD mail order, a margin number which seems to be leaving out an obvious cost, which is the round trip shipping that is included in your subscription. If the profit is 47 cents of every dollar is profit, then 53 cents is cost. Subtracting shipping round trip doesn't leave much left for cost of materials, licensing, sect 263a costs, amortization advertising and sales expenses and taxes. It is not uncommon for businesses to fudge the numbers as long as no IRS rules are broken to prop up a section of the company. I just don't know but the reported margin appears suspicious to me. It's hard to shift a mail shipping cost to streaming, but easy to hide some operational costs like sales and advertising by shifting more of it to the streaming because both the mail order and streaming may share the same ad. An independent audit accounting firm should catch these discrepancies. Some do and some don't.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Sorry to be pedantic but you're now walking back your prior statement.

There is a difference between this:



Don Landis said:


> Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming.


And this:



Don Landis said:


> Paul- What Reed said was that going forward, the streaming part of the business is the future and that is where Netflix will focus it's expansion.
> 
> I don't recall Reed stating that he plans to kill DVD part of the business at any particular date. That was my prediction based on the trajectory of declining business in the DVD mail order model.


The bottom line is that you don't have a citation because Hastings never said what you say he "announced." You're prognosticating, and that's fine. But let's please not put words in the CEO's mouth and then prattle on and on about the business to justify a patently false statement. If I was more interested in a shareholder's perspective than I am a special interest movie (and packaged media) lover's perspective, then I wouldn't be on a consumer enthusiast Website/discussion board.


----------



## Don Landis

> Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable


Paul- No claim to precision in repeating spoken words as a direct quote, I stand corrected if you thought I was posting direct quotes verbatim. I was stating the context of what he said during the stock holder's and earnings call reports that I listen to. It was in the discussion of the DVD business is _not growing_ as opposed to _not profitable_. I stand corrected! It was an error in a word and not that I am fabricating the entire context of the discussion. 

If you can show where Reed Hastings said the DVD business is growing and remains a major part of the business with increasing subscribers, then that would indeed be in stark contrast to what I heard and have followed over the past 5 years as they continue to expand the streaming world wide. It would also be in direct opposition to how they are growing. Fact is the claim is accurate.


----------



## Don Landis

Paul: this is just for you since you feel I was making it all up about what Hastings has said over the years: 

You said: "The bottom line is that you don't have a citation because Hastings never said what you say he "announced." You're prognosticating, and that's fine. But let's please not put words in the CEO's mouth and then prattle on and on about the business to justify a patently false statement."

So it didn't take much effort to pull the interviews and statements from Hasting's past as it pertained to the DVD end of the business that directly support the context of what I posted: Note- no special order and they are from a number of sources--




> We had to figure out what we would be doing with our declining DVD business, and we know the future is in streaming. So we simply went too fast and didn’t anticipate how devoted some people still were to that part of our business. We learned from it, corrected it and moved on.
> 
> Most businesses, like Kodak or Blockbuster, go out of business when confronted with a radical new business model. And the fact that we didn’t, and were able to make the shift from DVDs to streaming, is the bigger story. It is really hard moving forward. People at Blockbuster and Kodak were smart, and they worked hard, but still didn’t manage to do that. Looking back you could say we tried to spin off the DVD business too fast. But it is so much easier to cling to the past than to make that leap into the future that I still would rather be too soon than too late.
> 
> But as fewer people take the DVD service over time, there will be less revenue to cover the relatively high fixed cost structure of the mailer
> 
> 
> During the company's earnings call to discuss fourth-quarter earnings, BTIG analyst Rich Greenfield pointed out that Hastings had sounded much more optimistic last year about DVDs and was now making comments that suggested the company was putting less emphasis on them. He asked the CEO if he thought the number of DVD subscribers would be down for 2012.
> 
> "Yes, Rich," Hastings said, "We expect DVD subscribers to decline steadily every quarter, forever."
> 
> 
> Hastings strongly disputed recent assertions from some analysts that DVD-only subscribers were more profitable to Netflix than streaming-video customers.
> 
> "The analysis is well intentioned I'm sure but it's not looking at the marginal cost, or the marginal increment, which is the important one," Hastings said during the earnings call. "A marginal-streaming subscriber is almost pure contribution margin. There's a little bit of credit card cost, customer service and [content delivery network] fee, but it's pretty modest. A marginal-DVD subscriber has a number of variable costs, the postage and DVD fees in particular. Actually...the profitability of a streaming subscriber is almost twice what it is of a DVD subscriber. We'd like to have someone use both services because obviously that's more profit, but if they're only going to use one, we'd much prefer for them to use the streaming service."


Disclosure- I do not currently hold any position in Netflix and have never held the stock for long term. I trade Netflix, not invest.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Apologies to anyone annoyed by this ongoing, arguably OT sidebar.



Don Landis said:


> Paul- No claim to precision in repeating spoken words as a direct quote, I stand corrected if you thought I was posting direct quotes verbatim. I was stating the context of what he said during the stock holder's and earnings call reports that I listen to. It was in the discussion of the DVD business is _not growing_ as opposed to _not profitable_. I stand corrected! It was an error in a word and not that I am fabricating the entire context of the discussion.


Thanks for the important correction.

My point is not that you were "repeating spoken words as a direct quote"/"posting direct quotes verbatim" (which was not my understanding). Rather, my point was that the baseline assertion you made was inaccurate and you then proceeded to rationalize it with broader business/shareholder talk. This is different than straight up fabrication, which I did NOT say was what you were doing.

There is a difference between "not profitable" and "not growing," which you've now acknowledged by parsing your remarks a bit more finely. I would argue that it is only the boffo growth of Nf streaming subs and their original programming that has changed their perspective about what, on a percentage basis, would have been viewed just a few years ago as attractive profitability in their discs by mail business.



Don Landis said:


> If you can show where Reed Hastings said the DVD business is growing and remains a major part of the business with increasing subscribers, then that would indeed be in stark contrast to what I heard and have followed over the past 5 years as they continue to expand the streaming world wide. It would also be in direct opposition to how they are growing. Fact is the claim is accurate.


Respectfully, the onus isn't on me to "show where Reed Hastings said the DVD business is growing . . ." because I've not made any such assertions.

I think it's inarguable to anyone following the (decline of the) packaged media business in recent years that Nf's discs by mail biz is not growing. But that's not the same thing as saying it is not profitable. "[T]he claim is accurate" if the claim is about by mail being a non-growth segment of their biz. It is NOT "accurate" if that claim is no profit.


----------



## Paul.R.S

Don Landis said:


> Paul: this is just for you since you feel I was making it all up about what Hastings has said over the years:


Don, again, I never said you were fabricating/"making it all up."

Perhaps I've had too much grad school training but what I would prefer/have preferred--and what may have avoided the inaccurate statement(s) on your part and perhaps misunderstanding on mine--is direct linkage (citation) when making the kinds of assertions you made. That's still missing from your last post. I'd prefer to read the original piece and grip the context myself. And--ta da!--here's part of the reason why:

I Googled "netflix hastings dvd greenfield" and found the cnet article from which a lot of your quoted text comes. It's from January 25, *2012*.

Someone somewhere has been ringing the DVD death knell for at least the past three years. The fact remains that over three years have transpired since Hastings made these remarks and Nf is still very much in the discs-by-mail business. We can argue whether that's because of the PR spanking Nf took over the Qwikster debacle . . . or if it's because the by mail biz still reps enough revenue to make it worthwhile. But the bottom line is that years later the company is still shipping discs in the mail. For me, that casts a skeptical shadow over prognostications about the imminent demise of Nf's by mail business as early as Q1 2016.

In the interest of reciprocating your "disclosure," perhaps I should say a bit about why I have negative visceral reactions to--often, but not always--streamers with blaise attitudes about the death of Nf's by mail biz and packaged media in general:

I've been an Nf customer for about 10 years. Always discs. Exclusively. I have very little interest in streaming unless it is content unavailable anywhere else. I live in Hollywood within walking distance of Arclight Hollywood and the Chinese, two of the better/best theaters in the country. I see 90% of new releases that interest me theatrically (including a Dolby Vision/HDR presentation of _Inside Out_ at the El Capitan today at 4 pm).

Over the 10 years I've been an Nf subscriber, their outstanding recommendation software has steered me to so much good stuff that I might not have ever seen. Increasingly, that "content" has been special interest: deep catalog films; documentaries; foreign pictures; classical music performance and other music titles. In other words, a lot of content that you simply can not get any where else because of other changes in the marketplace such as the death of Mom & Pop vid stores. This stuff is generally not being streamed anywhere by anyone. One of my recent rentals was an interesting docu called _Surviving Progress_. So I kind of resent the increasing likelihood that, after fostering a deeper appreciation for film as I have grown older, the distinct prospect exists that Nf will basically abandon me and other disc consumers just because _Orange Is the New Black_.

Which brings me back on topic: This is why my appreciation for 3DBDR exceeds my annoyance with sometimes delayed delivery of discs. This service enables me to get to at least the BDs (they're not renting DVDs . . . yet) of all kinds of special interest stuff. I simply can't afford to buy all the Criterions and Twilight Timers I want. Nf doesn't stock a lot of those. Any BD titles I'm interested in that 3DBDR doesn't have (a Mahler box set anyone?), I've been able to e-mail a request with a link to that title's page at Blu-ray.com and get a response within hours indicating that it has been added to their rental inventory.

So yeah, I get a little annoyed with market values arguments about why/how Nf is going to get out of a non-growth business that has inimitably fostered some wonderful special interest tastes for me. Boffo profitability is not what started the company, back in the purple envelope day, when Reed was concerned about being chastised by his wife for failing to promptly return a VHS rental that had been sitting on his car seat for over a week.

Here's hoping Amazon will buy Nf's disc business, maybe fold it into Prime membership.


----------



## Don Landis

> It is NOT "accurate" if that claim is no profit.


True and that is why I looked at the trajectory and made a prediction as to when the cost exceeds the gross sales. It will soon be here. What Reed does when that day comes, he hasn't said. Recall he at one time wanted to spin off the DVD mail business, keeping Netflix separate for the streaming. It was to be called Quickster or something to that effect. 

Anyway, another observation I have seen over the years is formats have shorter and shorter life spans in hard media. My first video format was 3/4 Umatic and yes, Sony did sell a consumer version of this with a built in TV tuner. But VHS seemed to be the longest lasting hard media format for video. I had my first portapack system in 1981. It was a camera, a recorder, and a TV tuner with a timer/scheduler made by RCA.


----------



## Don Landis

Oh I understand where you are coming from and I too love what 3DBRr has brought to us. Doesn't mean I will stay silent when I have a complaint. They do a wonderful job of offering titles. If they can remain profitable, I feel they may even try to offer other region 3D titles for people who have the all regions players. However, I do believe that those would be at an even higher price, yet still lower than purchasing from say a dealer in France. Typically I have to pay average $28 for a 3D set landed and it takes about a week to receive those from foreign sources. 

Anyway, you may have found another quote from Reed Hastings about DVD profitability. It stated that they may keep the DVD mail business but will soon need to increase prices to reflect the true costs due to reduced subscribers and rising fixed per unit costs such as the round trip mail charges and envelope. I'm not going to search that. 


getting back to 3DBRr-- If 3BR is still following, here's a suggestion:

I saw in the past mention that you offer used copies as the titles stagnate.

What I would like to see is a web page section that lists these as they become available, with an update as to how many in stock and the price offered. In addition, you would need to show the package since you claim these are retail versions, the offer to sell off should include the entire retail package, not just a used disk in a sleeve.

If you can pull that off, the revenue in stagnated title inventory recovery may cover your ability to purchase more new releases up front and resolve the complaint on slow delivery. The cost to you is to develop a POS web page for each title on the old inventory and maintain the status/availability each day.

This is not new. Old Mom and Pop as well as Blockbuster would do this after just a month or so. Starting out with say, 30 copies of a title and by 3 months only have 1 or 2 left for rent. Not all studios videos would permit this. I remember Disney was one that required the rental versions be sent back when their shelf life was exhausted. I would see all these DVD's boxed up in the store for UPS pickup, but others were offered for as low as 3 BD for $10. one for $5. etc.


----------



## 3BR

Don Landis said:


> getting back to 3DBRr-- If 3BR is still following, here's a suggestion...


Thanks for the suggestion. Will pass this to the team for consideration.


----------



## grubadub

Don Landis said:


> getting back to 3DBRr-- If 3BR is still following, here's a suggestion:
> 
> I saw in the past mention that you offer used copies as the titles stagnate.
> 
> What I would like to see is a web page section that lists these as they become available, with an update as to how many in stock and the price offered. In addition, you would need to show the package since you claim these are retail versions, the offer to sell off should include the entire retail package, not just a used disk in a sleeve.
> 
> If you can pull that off, the revenue in stagnated title inventory recovery may cover your ability to purchase more new releases up front and resolve the complaint on slow delivery. The cost to you is to develop a POS web page for each title on the old inventory and maintain the status/availability each day.
> 
> This is not new. Old Mom and Pop as well as Blockbuster would do this after just a month or so. Starting out with say, 30 copies of a title and by 3 months only have 1 or 2 left for rent. Not all studios videos would permit this. I remember Disney was one that required the rental versions be sent back when their shelf life was exhausted. I would see all these DVD's boxed up in the store for UPS pickup, but others were offered for as low as 3 BD for $10. one for $5. etc.


yes, do this.


----------



## Don Landis

Well, today is the 20th day I've been waiting and I just got an email a couple minutes ago. 3DBRr has shipped! Based on typical past experience I should have the disk in 3-4 days. 

I'm not surprised it was shipped on the 20th day.


----------



## tomtastic

I tried out 3D Blu ray rental service earlier this year for about 2 months or so. Overall, I enjoyed the service, it took a little longer for shipping than Netflix, of course the nearest Netflix kiosk center was only about a day shipping away from me. 3D Blu ray was about 5 days shipping from me one way. The extra shipping time wasn't an issue considering there isn't many places to rent 3D discs.

Here's what bugged me the most about it. 

Most of the titles I wanted to see were on wait. This would probably be the most common among all subscribers but I think for subscription service there really needs to be an improvement here overall. As a result I would only rent from in stock titles.

The other issue was that certain titles were priced higher than the included membership price which as I understand it, the cost is higher to purchase these titles such as Lion King or Noah. I can't remember if it was these or not, but the prices ranged from about 8-20 per rental. I don't really understand this pricing, I can see charging more for these but as a subscriber there's really no discount. You're paying the same as non subscribers. Why not offer a discount?

That was really the only complaints I had just availability and those limited discs, which ultimately I had to end my subscription but not just for those reasons. I ran out of available titles to view based on what was showing up as in stock. If there had been more showing in stock or cheaper prices for limited titles I would have hung on for a few more months. But 3D Blu rays are limited anyway so I didn't see myself keeping it year round. Overall with service I was really pleased, shipping was always on time. Discs would arrive on Fri. and I would watch over weekend and return on Mon. New discs always arrived on time on Fridays. I would have no problems signing up again when more titles are available and when I have more free time on weekends.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm currently waiting for one of those discs to arrive. I've been on the three out plan for 3+ years but the Need for Speed 3DBD is $8.99. So I just paid a separate cost to rent that. I was hoping to get it this weekend but it didn't show up. But I also didn't rent it until Tuesday and I usually need to get the rental in on a Monday to make sure I have it on the weekend.

One other feature that 3d-blurayrental has is game rentals. I've only rented a PS4/XBOne game a few times in the past. But at least that is another option.


----------



## user3162

tomtastic said:


> The other issue was that certain titles were priced higher than the included membership price which as I understand it, the cost is higher to purchase these titles such as Lion King or Noah. I can't remember if it was these or not, but the prices ranged from about 8-20 per rental. I don't really understand this pricing, I can see charging more for these but as a subscriber there's really no discount. You're paying the same as non subscribers. Why not offer a discount?


 This was my issue. Seems all the new releases weren't included, so why be a member?


----------



## kmhvball

That is strange, particularly given one of the selling points is you don't have to wait 28 days like Netflix or Redbox...


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> Most of the titles I wanted to see were on wait. This would probably be the most common among all subscribers but I think for subscription service there really needs to be an improvement here overall. As a result I would only rent from in stock titles.
> 
> The other issue was that certain titles were priced higher than the included membership price which as I understand it, the cost is higher to purchase these titles such as Lion King or Noah.


I believe that some titles like NOAH, BEOWULF, SEVENTH SON, etc. are priced higher because they are not available in the US. So the company would have to import them from Italy (or wherever) at higher costs (including shipping). Given that, I expect those to cost more to rent. (It IS a business, after all.) I do wish they carried BOOGIE, but that is the only import title I miss. I'm actually quite content that I can see those movies without the hassle/cost of buying the imports. 

I think folks should also keep in mind that everyone wants to see the new releases first, so those can be on a WAIT status. But the rental price drops after demand subsides, going down to about $4.99 - $5.99. And of course, the wait times are shorter at that point. It's just the whole supply-and-demand thing, that's all. Doesn't anyone else remember the days when Netflix subscribers would be screaming about new releases always being on a long-wait status, and that sometimes it would take _months_ for a new release sitting in their queue to be shipped!? There were even a few times that a movie would hit cable and NF still hadn't shipped me one. I've never had to wait that long for a 3DBR title.


----------



## Don Landis

Some titles are only licensed for digital media in the US. Beowulf is on Netflix3D and Seventh Son is on Vudu3D. I bought NOAH from overseas.


----------



## aaronwt

film113 said:


> I believe that some titles like NOAH, BEOWULF, SEVENTH SON, etc. are priced higher because they are not available in the US. So the company would have to import them from Italy (or wherever) at higher costs (including shipping). Given that, I expect those to cost more to rent. (It IS a business, after all.) I do wish they carried BOOGIE, but that is the only import title I miss. I'm actually quite content that I can see those movies without the hassle/cost of buying the imports.
> 
> I think folks should also keep in mind that everyone wants to see the new releases first, so those can be on a WAIT status. But the rental price drops after demand subsides, going down to about $4.99 - $5.99. And of course, the wait times are shorter at that point. It's just the whole supply-and-demand thing, that's all. Doesn't anyone else remember the days when Netflix subscribers would be screaming about new releases always being on a long-wait status, and that sometimes it would take _months_ for a new release sitting in their queue to be shipped!? There were even a few times that a movie would hit cable and NF still hadn't shipped me one. I've never had to wait that long for a 3DBR title.


I can't say I have that issue with Netflix. For new releases, if it's in my queue a week before release, 95% of the time the titles arrive in my mailbox on that Tuesday, the actual release day of the title.

I have been very pleased with 3d-blurayrental. Using them and Netflix together has worked very well. With the occasional Redbox rental sprinkled in there(for that small percentage of titles that Netflix doesn't get to me on release day)


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> I can't say I have that issue with Netflix. For new releases, if it's in my queue a week before release, 95% of the time the titles arrive in my mailbox on that Tuesday, the actual release day of the title.


NF is a much bigger entity now, with deeper pockets. But in prior years, it was a problem for many. 3DBR is not the behemoth that NF has become. Given that, the 3DBR wait times for some titles is not as bad as NF had previously been.


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> I believe that some titles like NOAH, BEOWULF, SEVENTH SON, etc. are priced higher because they are not available in the US. So the company would have to import them from Italy (or wherever) at higher costs (including shipping). Given that, I expect those to cost more to rent. (It IS a business, after all.) I do wish they carried BOOGIE, but that is the only import title I miss. I'm actually quite content that I can see those movies without the hassle/cost of buying the imports.
> 
> I think folks should also keep in mind that everyone wants to see the new releases first, so those can be on a WAIT status. But the rental price drops after demand subsides, going down to about $4.99 - $5.99. And of course, the wait times are shorter at that point. It's just the whole supply-and-demand thing, that's all. Doesn't anyone else remember the days when Netflix subscribers would be screaming about new releases always being on a long-wait status, and that sometimes it would take _months_ for a new release sitting in their queue to be shipped!? There were even a few times that a movie would hit cable and NF still hadn't shipped me one. I've never had to wait that long for a 3DBR title.


I've had disc Netflix service since about 2009, never had to wait that long unless you're referring before that. Usually within a week it would ship maybe two at the most. As for the higher priced discs, I understand it costs more, but there's no benefit to being a member and ordering those discs. You're paying the same price as non members. Most of the titles I wanted to view weren't new releases either. I didn't even bother with those.


----------



## tomtastic

aaronwt said:


> I can't say I have that issue with Netflix. For new releases, if it's in my queue a week before release, 95% of the time the titles arrive in my mailbox on that Tuesday, the actual release day of the title.
> 
> I have been very pleased with 3d-blurayrental. Using them and Netflix together has worked very well. With the occasional Redbox rental sprinkled in there(for that small percentage of titles that Netflix doesn't get to me on release day)


Agreed, this has been my experience with Netflix too. Usually if I have something first in my queue new release it gets shipped that day of release about 95 percent for me too. Not expecting 3DBlurayrental to match that, just saying there were far too many titles on wait and not just new releases. Some improvement is needed for a subscription model to work.


----------



## aaronwt

film113 said:


> NF is a much bigger entity now, with deeper pockets. But in prior years, it was a problem for many. 3DBR is not the behemoth that NF has become. Given that, the 3DBR wait times for some titles is not as bad as NF had previously been.


I've been with Netlflix since 1999. When they still had an option to pay an individual title rental. They actually forced me into the the all you can rent plans by eliminating the those old per title payment options. But they had growing pains too. It was the same issue with Netflix back in 1999/2000 for me as with 3d-blurayrental. With titles coming from the West Coast while I lived on the East Coast. So it took a bunch of days to receive my titles. But eventually Netflix opened up more shipping centers so I got my titles quicker. Of course now Netflix is in the process of closing many of those centers. And I guess they might even end all disc rentals within a couple of years.

But I hope 3d-blurayrenatl stays around and continues to grow. Because with the way things are going I have been relying on them more than ever now. And if/when Netflix gets out of the disc rental game, 3d-blurayrental will become even more important for my entertainment.


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> I've been with Netlflix since 1999. When they still had an option to pay an individual title rental. They actually forced me into the the all you can rent plans by eliminating the those old per title payment options. But they had growing pains too. It was the same issue with Netflix back in 1999/2000 for me as with 3d-blurayrental. With titles coming from the West Coast while I lived on the East Coast. So it took a bunch of days to receive my titles. But eventually Netflix opened up more shipping centers so I got my titles quicker. Of course now Netflix is in the process of closing many of those centers. And I guess they might even end all disc rentals within a couple of years.
> 
> But I hope 3d-blurayrenatl stays around and continues to grow. Because with the way things are going I have been relying on them more than ever now. And if/when Netflix gets out of the disc rental game, 3d-blurayrental will become even more important for my entertainment.


Discs aren't going anywhere. According to HMV, Netflix execs have stated that 70% of their streaming is...episodic TV! You heard that right. You think NF will drop access to theatrical movies on disc just to concentrate on re-runs and their own original series and occasional movie pick-up. Sure, if they ever get a cableTV channel berth like FX, AMC, etc. But I don't see them saying "We won't be offering FURY ROAD, but here...have some old season of CHARMED instead." With theatricals currently accounting for just 30% of their streaming, I think that JURASSIC WORLD Part 6 will still find a disc berth at NF (and in 3D via 3DBR...hopefully!)


----------



## aaronwt

film113 said:


> Discs aren't going anywhere. According to HMV, Netflix execs have stated that 70% of their streaming is...episodic TV! You heard that right. You think NF will drop access to theatrical movies on disc just to concentrate on re-runs and their own original series and occasional movie pick-up. Sure, if they ever get a cableTV channel berth like FX, AMC, etc. But I don't see them saying "We won't be offering FURY ROAD, but here...have some old season of CHARMED instead." With theatricals currently accounting for just 30% of their streaming, I think that JURASSIC WORLD Part 6 will still find a disc berth at NF (and in 3D via 3DBR...hopefully!)


When Netflix no longer makes money on discs(or drops below a certain revenue level), thats when I expect disc rentals to be dropped. And if their rate of decline for disc revenue continues at the same pace, that should happen within a couple of years.

Less than ten percent of Netflix subscribers rent discs now.


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> When Netflix no longer makes money on discs(or drops below a certain revenue level), thats when I expect disc rentals to be dropped. And if their rate of decline for disc revenue continues at the same pace, that should happen within a couple of years.
> 
> Less than ten percent of Netflix subscribers rent discs now.


Not surprised, as there is also Redbox (VERY successful!). And then there's OnDemand, Vudu, iTunes, etc. When there are multiple platforms, everything is spread around. If more people were buying movies at Vudu prices than are getting discs, those companies would be crowing, It would be interesting to know the sales figures to see how many buy digitally over disc. But the last report I read some months back indicated that digital purchasing is way behind disc sales. 

And if NF drops discs years from now, who knows...maybe 3DBR will be the new Netflix!


----------



## tgm1024

film113 said:


> I believe that some titles like NOAH, BEOWULF, SEVENTH SON, etc. are priced higher because they are not available in the US. So the company would have to import them from Italy (or wherever) at higher costs (including shipping).


I don't doubt this per se, but if true I find it surprising. Wouldn't rental services be under different release rules than the dics for joe-home-user?


----------



## tomtastic

I think it's around 14 percent if my math is correct. Roughly 41 million streaming vs 5.56 million by mail. 6 million is still a pretty strong business. I doubt there's any other by mail service as strong. But discs are on their way out. Looking at the chart I'd say more than two years away. Maybe in 5 years they'll close it out or sell it off. It may level off too a bit; the decline could slow and level out around 4.5 million. Many don't have a choice between streaming and by mail. By mail may be their only choice with internet speed limits.


----------



## aaronwt

tomtastic said:


> I think it's around 14 percent if my math is correct. Roughly 41 million streaming vs 5.56 million by mail. 6 million is still a pretty strong business. I doubt there's any other by mail service as strong. But discs are on their way out. Looking at the chart I'd say more than two years away. Maybe in 5 years they'll close it out or sell it off. It may level off too a bit; the decline could slow and level out around 4.5 million. Many don't have a choice between streaming and by mail. By mail may be their only choice with internet speed limits.


I thought Netflix was up to 60+ million subscribers now?

Plus that chart is only the subscribers, not the revenue which also needs to be factored. Disc revue accounts for smaller and smaller portion every quarter. And they are already closing more and more distribution centers which has already affected delivery in certain areas. Then add the Post office changes and a large percentage of people have had delivery changes. And all those will affect people leaving. Plus They probably have a certain threshold calculated out to be reached for them to exit the disc rental business. Once the disc revenue gets below a certain percentage or number they will just decide to cede disc rentals to the other players in the markter SInce it takes up a smaller and smaller percentage every quarter. 

I guess when that does happen that could be good news for companies like 3d-blurayrental.

Just recently, in Q1 2015, Netflix added 4.9 million streaming subscribers(62.3 million total subs). That number, in one quarter, comes close to equaling all their remaining disc subscribers.

http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/netflix-adds-record-4-9-million-subscribers-in-q1-1201473151/



> *Netflix Adds Record 4.9 Million Subscribers in Q1*
> 
> Subscription VOD leader ends quarter with 62.3 million subs, cites original series as fueling better-than-expected U.S. growth
> 
> Todd Spangler
> NY Digital Editor
> @xpangler
> Netflix blew past subscriber-growth expectations for the first quarter of 2015, packing on 4.9 million new streaming customers in the period — a record for the company................


----------



## Don Landis

Correct, aaron. The increase in streaming and decrease in mail order disks, to include the rising cost per disk, is what I used to project the negative profit as early as January 2016. However, it is not a foregone conclusion that Netflix will drop the mail order disk business when it is no longer producing profits. It's likely they will make every effort to move these remaining disk customers to streaming before kicking them out the door, even if it becomes a loss on the books. 

I don't see 3DBRr seeing any significant gain from a Netflix shutdown of the disk business. Red Box certainly will see a little gain. Most will finally move to streaming, kicking and screaming! 3DBRr is just too small and they don't have enough presence to the general public exposure so nobody knows who they are. I don't even think they are big enough to win an investor on Shark Tank to fund an ad campaign. It's a great mom&pop level business that is benefiting from being one of the remaining mom&pop's left in a dying business model. As such, I will continue to support it because it's the only game in the world for this product, i.e. 3D Blu ray disk rentals.


----------



## grubadub

Don Landis said:


> Correct, aaron. The increase in streaming and decrease in mail order disks, to include the rising cost per disk, is what I used to project the negative profit as early as January 2016. However, it is not a foregone conclusion that Netflix will drop the mail order disk business when it is no longer producing profits. It's likely they will make every effort to move these remaining disk customers to streaming before kicking them out the door, even if it becomes a loss on the books.
> 
> I don't see 3DBRr seeing any significant gain from a Netflix shutdown of the disk business. Red Box certainly will see a little gain. Most will finally move to streaming, kicking and screaming! 3DBRr is just too small and they don't have enough presence to the general public exposure so nobody knows who they are. I don't even think they are big enough to win an investor on Shark Tank to fund an ad campaign. It's a great mom&pop level business that is benefiting from being one of the remaining mom&pop's left in a dying business model. As such, I will continue to support it* because it's the only game in the world for this product, i.e. 3D Blu ray disk rentals*.


what about 3dparty.org? i've never used them myself. it looks like they're a dollar more than 3d bluray rental.


----------



## tomtastic

aaronwt said:


> I thought Netflix was up to 60+ million subscribers now?
> 
> Plus that chart is only the subscribers, not the revenue which also needs to be factored. Disc revue accounts for smaller and smaller portion every quarter. And they are already closing more and more distribution centers which has already affected delivery in certain areas. Then add the Post office changes and a large percentage of people have had delivery changes. And all those will affect people leaving. Plus They probably have a certain threshold calculated out to be reached for them to exit the disc rental business. Once the disc revenue gets below a certain percentage or number they will just decide to cede disc rentals to the other players in the markter SInce it takes up a smaller and smaller percentage every quarter.
> 
> I guess when that does happen that could be good news for companies like 3d-blurayrental.
> 
> Just recently, in Q1 2015, Netflix added 4.9 million streaming subscribers(62.3 million total subs). That number, in one quarter, comes close to equaling all their remaining disc subscribers.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/netflix-adds-record-4-9-million-subscribers-in-q1-1201473151/





> When Netflix no longer makes money on discs(or drops below a certain revenue level), thats when I expect disc rentals to be dropped. And if their rate of decline for disc revenue continues at the same pace, that should happen within a couple of years.
> 
> *Less than ten percent of Netflix subscribers rent discs now*.


I believe this was current as of Q1 2015 41 million streaming subscribers and 5.56 by mail. I did not look up sales figures, I do not know if they exist for pubic, I only posted number of subscribers because it is a relevant figure and something you directly posted as well.

The big question is how many by mail subscribers also have streaming service? Because Hastings already has said they will not cut off by mail quickly they will let it linger as long as possible. Pissing off customers isn't something they will rush into like they did back in 2011 with Qwikster. The drop in subscribers will likely slow at some point because like I said many don't have a choice and can't stream. Also another important factor is that only a small percentage of content is available for streaming. If you want the majority of their access you still need at least one disc at a time access to pick up the content you can't get by streaming. When you factor in not loosing customers by cutting off by mail and free advertising for streaming service, they can afford to run the by mail service at no profit or at a loss for awhile longer. They don't spend a dime on advertising for by mail and every dvd customer is a potential streaming customer.


----------



## Don Landis

Never heard of them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> The big question is how many by mail subscribers also have streaming service?


Bingo!


----------



## Don Landis

> The big question is how many by mail subscribers also have streaming service?


That was answered. The number of DVD subscribers also includes those who have both services. Therefore the number of DVD only is much less than the total they list. In other words the total is not the sum of the two services. Same goes for the streaming number. Adding the two together would result in a total that is artificially higher. They do not divulge the DVD only subscribers. I think its a way of hiding the real numbers which aren't as high as some think. There is a good reason for them to play this game. Their valuation is based on number of subscribers, not $ profit.


----------



## johnny905

aaronwt said:


> When Netflix no longer makes money on discs(or drops below a certain revenue level), thats when I expect disc rentals to be dropped. And if their rate of decline for disc revenue continues at the same pace, that should happen within a couple of years.
> 
> Less than ten percent of Netflix subscribers rent discs now.


I didn't even know that Netflix still rented discs. I assumed they had phased that out by now.


----------



## tomtastic

Don Landis said:


> That was answered. The number of DVD subscribers also includes those who have both services. Therefore the number of DVD only is much less than the total they list. In other words the total is not the sum of the two services. Same goes for the streaming number. Adding the two together would result in a total that is artificially higher. They do not divulge the DVD only subscribers. I think its a way of hiding the real numbers which aren't as high as some think. There is a good reason for them to play this game. Their valuation is based on number of subscribers, not $ profit.


I know it includes both, hence the question. If it's a large percentage of the 5.56M, Netflix won't be so quick to end DVD by mail. If that percentage begins to lean towards DVD only, they may act sooner as their core customers won't cancel streaming out of spite like they did in '11.

Here's one graph I found showing revenue (see attachment), which Netflix still gets a ton of cash from the DVD side. The revenue is still quite strong, they've built up a name in the DVD business with little competition unlike streaming where they have to compete aggressively. Subscribers have fallen at about 4 percent per quarter while profit has only dropped about 1 percent.

As we all agree it's a dying business. Something will happen in the next five years, hopefully it can hang on awhile longer.


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> As we all agree it's a dying business. Something will happen in the next five years, hopefully it can hang on awhile longer.


When/if physical media is gone, that will be the end of genuine consumer movie ownership. (Digital is not ownership, no matter what anyone says. I found that out first-hand.) That will be a sad day for film buffs and collectors.


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> When/if physical media is gone, that will be the end of genuine consumer movie ownership. (Digital is not ownership, no matter what anyone says. I found that out first-hand.) That will be a sad day for film buffs and collectors.


Consumers don't own movies, copyright holders do. We just purchase a license to view it at our discretion (non public, home use). Digital downloads offer the same level of discretion while streaming is dependent on a number of factors out of our direct control (i.e. content availability, connection speed). I'd have no problem with digital downloads if it wasn't for my slow ip and monthly data cap which would fall way short of my intake of media. And that's just with CD's, DVD's and BD's to say nothing about the upcoming ultra HD discs.


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> Consumers don't own movies, copyright holders do. We just purchase a license to view it at our discretion (non public, home use). Digital downloads offer the same level of discretion .


Not the same thing. If I purchase, say, an extended version of a movie on disc, I don't have to worry about Best Buy or a studio coming to my house and taking it away from me, or changing the audio,or replacing it with a shorter version, That can (and has) happened with a digital version. You're at the mercy of any changes from the providers. Maybe if you burn it to a disc, but then you're back to physical.


----------



## aaronwt

film113 said:


> Not the same thing. If I purchase, say, an extended version of a movie on disc, I don't have to worry about Best Buy or a studio coming to my house and taking it away from me, or changing the audio,or replacing it with a shorter version, That can (and has) happened with a digital version. You're at the mercy of any changes from the providers. Maybe if you burn it to a disc, but then you're back to physical.


 They could still take it away from you if they require an update to something from the Internet. So I guess as long as the player is never connected to the internet then there could be no issues. But if the playe ris connected to the internet, then there is a way to eliminate playback with a disc.


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> They could still take it away from you if they require an update to something from the Internet. So I guess as long as the player is never connected to the internet then there could be no issues. But if the playe ris connected to the internet, then there is a way to eliminate playback with a disc.


I suppose that is possible, but it's never happened to me with any disc, nor have I ever heard of it happening in all the years I've been getting BDs. However, I have heard of such cases happening to digital purchases and I myself have lost some films, and other movies have had access cut back to laptop only, due to services (CinemaNow) being dropped by hardware provider. But all my discs still are accessible, with all the original content/features and I feel confident they will remain that way. THAT'S how I prefer it when I purchase something. But that's just me.


----------



## Don Landis

> they may act sooner as their core customers won't cancel streaming out of spite like they did in '11.


Tom, IIRC, the mass exodus of subscribers when Netflix threatened to drop DVD mail was mostly analysts making predictions and then press reports based on thiose predictions. In reality the level of subscribers lost hardly amounted to more than just normal loss gain for any month. Later there were much greater losses when Netflix raised it's prices, but even that loss was short lived. The real problem with Netflix is the stock has run up much faster than the real value of the company. BUT, the product offered is in a league all it's own. They are giving the consumer a value that is not equaled, except Amazon comes a distant second. For me it has been a great money maker, trading it with the wide swings of over value - under value. 

As for the service of streaming, I find the quality best of breed and best of all, if I get caught with nothing of interest on TV, my library, or Redbox, Netflix always has something I have never seen before that is presented in excellent quality worthy of my home theater and entertains. 

The graph you posted leaves lots to question, missing info. Usually I don't like basing my choices on these, rather the actual numbers. On the chart I con't determine if the lines represented gross or net profit. Based on the Netflix CFO statements, the DVD business has a growing cost that far exceeds the streaming per title. That is why in the recent quarterly report they stated that to keep the DVD business in the Black, price increases may become significant and this may have a serious affect on the number of subscriber losses further exacerbating the decline of that revenue stream.


----------



## Don Landis

The distribution of media is not just digital streaming and hard media. It also includes digital downloads. While streaming can disappear on you, unless you stream and use your own capture device to save it to your own hard storage, digital downloads are directly saved to your own storage. Presently the latest 4K media from Sony, I know works on this principle. 

I think, all media has a level of vulnerability for loss and it's up to you to be prepared for that. Some preservation insurance is more complex than others but I know of no streaming or digital downloads that puts one at the mercy of the supplier snatching it back if you protect your purchase. If you value your streaming license for lifetime titles, best to insure those titles are stored on your own media. How you do that is a matter of technology.


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> Not the same thing. If I purchase, say, an extended version of a movie on disc, I don't have to worry about Best Buy or a studio coming to my house and taking it away from me, or changing the audio,or replacing it with a shorter version, That can (and has) happened with a digital version. You're at the mercy of any changes from the providers. Maybe if you burn it to a disc, but then you're back to physical.


WTF???

No one has control over my digital media, other than me and that will not change. It's no different than physical media.


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> Not the same thing. *If I purchase, say, an extended version of a movie on disc, I don't have to worry about Best Buy or a studio coming to my house and taking it away from me*, or changing the audio,or replacing it with a shorter version, That can (and has) happened with a digital version. You're at the mercy of any changes from the providers. Maybe if you burn it to a disc, but then you're back to physical.


LOL! Where do you live? _Berlin, 1939?_ So they can take your HDD but not discs?


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> WTF???
> 
> No one has control over my digital media, other than me and that will not change. It's no different than physical media.


You tell that to the people who purchased the director's cut of BEDKNOBS & BROOMSTICKS and then found out later that it was replaced with the shorter theatrical cut. If you think that would also have happened if it were on disc, then that's your prerogative. Nor did I have control of a couple movies I had on CinemaNow that disappeared when Sony dropped the service. Or when the audio went from 5.1 to Dolby Pro-logic. The control you believe you have exists only as long as the companies allow it. Enjoy!


----------



## aaronwt

film113 said:


> I suppose that is possible, but it's never happened to me with any disc, nor have I ever heard of it happening in all the years I've been getting BDs. However, I have heard of such cases happening to digital purchases and I myself have lost some films, and other movies have had access cut back to laptop only, due to services (CinemaNow) being dropped by hardware provider. But all my discs still are accessible, with all the original content/features and I feel confident they will remain that way. THAT'S how I prefer it when I purchase something. But that's just me.


So far I have yet to lose any digital movie/tv show purcahses(at least that I'm aware of). Even the first ones that were available from XBOX Live are still accessible to me.


----------



## Don Landis

film113 said:


> You tell that to the people who purchased the director's cut of BEDKNOBS & BROOMSTICKS and then found out later that it was replaced with the shorter theatrical cut. If you think that would also have happened if it were on disc, then that's your prerogative. Nor did I have control of a couple movies I had on CinemaNow that disappeared when Sony dropped the service.* Or when the audio went from 5.1 to Dolby Pro-logic.* The control you believe you have exists only as long as the companies allow it. Enjoy!


Dolby Pro Logic is an analog decoding process based on phase differences in analog stereo 2 channel audio tracks. Your claim makes no sense. It is not possible for any content supplier to control the settings on your AVR to switch it from AC3 Dolby Digital to Dolby Pro Logic. AC3 Dolby Digital allows for both 5.1 channels and 2 channel stereo encoded in the original. Dolby Prologic can decode the 2 channel stereo to any number of 2 to 4 channel placements from the analog Left and right channels. My guess is you were thinking- the content provider can eliminate the 5.1 digital channels and leave the AC3 stereo but the audio is still digital AC3 encoded. Dolby Pro Logic works with VHS tape. Streaming any analog audio doesn't make sense.


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> You tell that to the people who purchased the director's cut of BEDKNOBS & BROOMSTICKS and then found out later that it was replaced with the shorter theatrical cut. If you think that would also have happened if it were on disc, then that's your prerogative. Nor did I have control of a couple movies I had on CinemaNow that disappeared when Sony dropped the service. Or when the audio went from 5.1 to Dolby Pro-logic. The control you believe you have exists only as long as the companies allow it. Enjoy!


Where was this content stored? On you're personal equipment or their's? If it's on their equipment it's not a digital download. Maybe you're categorizing streaming and digital as the same thing which they're not.


----------



## film113

Don Landis said:


> Dolby Pro Logic is an analog decoding process based on phase differences in analog stereo 2 channel audio tracks. Your claim makes no sense. It is not possible for any content supplier to control the settings on your AVR to switch it from AC3 Dolby Digital to Dolby Pro Logic. AC3 Dolby Digital allows for both 5.1 channels and 2 channel stereo encoded in the original. Dolby Prologic can decode the 2 channel stereo to any number of 2 to 4 channel placements from the analog Left and right channels. My guess is you were thinking- the content provider can eliminate the 5.1 digital channels and leave the AC3 stereo but the audio is still digital AC3 encoded. Dolby Pro Logic works with VHS tape. Streaming any analog audio doesn't make sense.


Yes, you are correct. I did not mean to imply that they changed the hardware settings,..that is just how the receiver now identifies what was previously 5.1. The change to the content would have come from CinemaNow. Perhaps I should have stated Dolby Stereo.


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> Where was this content stored? On you're personal equipment or their's? If it's on their equipment it's not a digital download. Maybe you're categorizing streaming and digital as the same thing which they're not.


They were Vudu digital purchases, stored on the Vudu site according to those who were affected. (I was not a purchaser.)


----------



## tomtastic

film113 said:


> They were Vudu digital purchases, stored on the Vudu site according to those who were affected. (I was not a purchaser.)


So not stored locally?


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> So far I have yet to lose any digital movie/tv show purcahses(at least that I'm aware of). Even the first ones that were available from XBOX Live are still accessible to me.


That's great! And I hope that will always remain the case. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say that this is a chronic situation...just that what I've experienced (and some issues that others have reported) indicates (to me) that digital is not the same as genuine ownership. I'm not trying to say that these cases are the norm. But a digital purchase can be changed, lost, or removed if the powers-that-be wish it. As Don Landis stated, even if it seems unlikely, it's best to be prepared for possible loss by backing-up your purchase if you opt to buy digital. Me, I'll just stick with the no-muss, no-fuss BDs. I don't have to ever worry that, say, My WATCHMEN Ultimate Cut will be replaced by the theatrical cut, just because Warners wants to. Nor do I have to back it up onto some other platform. 

Hopefully, that will be the case with most digital purchases as well. But I do like paying less and getting the best audio/video performance available, without compromise, and secure that it will remain that way. (Especially if I ever have the equipment to fully take the best advantage of it...Atmos isn't even remotely on my horizon!) I would not have that confidence or performance with digital. But again, that's just my preference. Pay less and get more agrees with me.


----------



## film113

tomtastic said:


> So not stored locally?


Can't answer that, as there were many people complaining and I can't recall how or if they were stored outside of Vudu.


----------



## tomtastic

You may be referring to cloud based content which I would throw in with streaming. Same with Xbox Live or Sony. Even though the content might be stored locally (Xbox, PS3) in these cases it is controlled through their software. I know with Xbox I had purchased some digital games once and they would only show up if I was online and signed into Xbox live. Once I discovered that's the way they operated I ceased all purchasing with Xbox live. I know Playstation didn't do this at the time so I switched. Still, with movies I would never bother with these systems as it's under someone else's control.

Streaming and cloud service, I agree, they have control over that now and in the future. If you are a movie collector I wouldn't use those services. But I think you may be throwing digital into that category too, which it shouldn't be. There's virtually no difference between what a digital download is (as far as ownership) and what physical media is. There may be differences in quality and specs, I can't say in every case. And this is my main concern, for now I'm sticking with physical discs and making my own digital content. But discs won't be around forever. I would reason that since technology is always improving, there will be consumers that will demand equal quality content.


----------



## Don Landis

Actually, all vudu content is stored on Vudu's servers and is streamed whenever you access it. They do not use any digital download. Sony network does and will store a purchased movie on your PS3. I have a number of 3D games and a movie, that I purchased that are no longer available but I still have them as I chose to down load. 

To archive any Vudu content, requires a special process not commonly known. Tom you know what I am talking about. Your original idea. Cloud is not necessarily a streaming only, it can be both. 

The ONLY issue I have with disks, is non availability of any particular title. Those who stubbornly refuse to use streaming or other digital content when available to them, will have to do without anything, if streaming service is the only way to get it. There are some titles that are only available anywhere in the world by streaming. If you refuse that, then you are choosing to treat that title as if it doesn't exist. If a title is important to me, I will get it by the best option available. Then once I have that, I will make the effort to preserve that title against loss by creating my own backup. 


film113- On the Dolby analog confusion. I kind of figured you were just a bit technically challenged on the details. Basically all digital is converted to analog for listening anyway. But, the loss of 5.1 in the AC3 encoded audio is a change that has to be done back at the supplier. There is no significant advantage to doing this but may be a way to limit the content to encourage purchase of the hard media. As for how your AVR handles the loss of 5.1, the way you describe is strange. I have only experience with three types of AVR's. Denon, Sony, and an old Techniques. All of them have options to set the default to stereo, Dolby Pro Logic ( and all the various flavors of DPL) as well as the DTS settings. My Denon is set to default to DTS 7.1 Master audio if available in the stream. On CD's and phono records the audio is set to default to Analog stereo. These options are something you usually can select in the setup menu's I suggest you consult your manual to learn how that is done. The Techniques I bought over 20 years ago and it allows different setups but none for digital as that AVR was pre-digital audio. I think if your AVR is a modern design you should be able to select a default to even Dolby Pro Logic decoded from source 2.0 to output 7.1. I have my Denon set up this way. It's not discrete audio, but takes advantage of your entire sound stage from just 2 channels.


----------



## tomtastic

Right, I looked up Vudu yesterday just to be clear, I see they are a cloud service. Even their disc to digital service is misleading. They don't actually use the data on your disc if I'm reading this correctly. They provide a service that a select number of titles are available for 2.00 if you have the disc. If it wasn't cloud based they could convert discs on the spot, but it's studio supported and only on titles they've approved so the data you're streaming isn't the data on the disc.

Were you able to get that method working? Send me a PM. There's been a few titles on Cine3D like Seventh Son, I think that one isn't on disc yet or locally on disc, but haven't bothered with them right now. 

There's Digital HD from Amazon and iTunes. I know with iTunes there is DRM (see DRM Remove) Amazon may have their own too, haven't used yet, but I'm sure you can deal with it. Not sure about Sony and Xbox, I haven't used them for movies before but since they're closed systems I wouldn't for movies. This is the digital I'm referring to, not the cloud or streaming, which in those cases, yes I agree with film113 100 percent. 

As a movie collector they would not fit within my collecting habits. I don't want to depend on internet speed or online issues to playback content. Yes, I could even see them changing the content on their end from the original version you bought. If you don't have it locally at time of purchase there's a big risk there. That just isn't the future for movie collecting for me. But I think iTunes and Amazon would work fine as they offer download. However one thing of note in many cases the Blu ray is far cheaper than the download, prices fall quicker on discs yet they remain the same for digital -the Digital versions don't reflect a competitive price to used discs.


----------



## Don Landis

Seventh Son is out on BD. I have it from Amazon.UK It's an OK movie but not worth the price. Wish I would have waited and rented from 3DBr. Just got the Jupiter's Landing in from them. Didn't think that one would be worth owning either. But, good for a one time view as a 3DBRr. Hope I'm not wrong or I may be ordering that one as well.


----------



## tomtastic

I read Jupiter wasn't great either, thanks for heads up on Seventh.


----------



## Don Landis

I've now exceeded 100 BR Disks in 3D and my cabinet is full. I have probably watched only a couple more than once, so I may be getting a bit picky these days on what I own on disk.


----------



## tomtastic

Good reason to go with 3D Blu-ray rental, try before you buy. I think I'm at 100 too or close to it, need to recount.


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, just wish the new titles wouldn't take almost a month to get here. Hopefully that will get resolved. 

That other service, I looked over and it seems most of the titles are old. 

Anyway, Jupiter Ascending is in the house and I'm looking forward to seeing it tonight. 

I've rented 6 titles from Red Box this week. They keep sending me deals on rent one get one which makes my price about $1.25. can't beat that!


----------



## Don Landis

Jupiter Ascending was a good action SciFi story that has an interesting twist. Explains the whole God is an Alien theory in the fiction. We enjoyed it but the first hour didn't make much sense as I did not know the story before. Now, I will watch it again before returning the rental as I think I will enjoy the 3D and visual and action scenes better. 

It had excellent quality 3D, the image was a tad soft on my big screen. The sound was big, be sure to crank up the volume if your system has the power. 


I would not have been disappointed had I purchased this title, but now that I've rented it it does not rise to the level of space on my shelf. Watching twice will be enough for me and then back it goes. 

Thank you 3BR for finally getting this one shipped to me.


----------



## film113

Almost seems like streaming is taking a bigger hit than discs fron NF.

https://willmckinley.wordpress.com/2015/07/04/the-netflix-classics-massacre-of-2015/


----------



## Don Landis

Update- 

I had mentioned earlier that archiving of streaming media was possible if you wished to save a copy for future use after you paid for it and the possibility that it could be taken away.

Continued testing of this process seems to have hit a stumbling block with 3D streaming content from both Netflix and VUDU. I was particularly interested in archiving the few movies I had paid for on VUDU just by chance the company would pull them with no refund. These titles I have are not yet available in BluRay 3D anywhere. The problem seems to be an equipment limitation for adding the notorious analog hole which has an upper limit on content, the ceiling being 1080p 2D. It will not support the 3D bandwidth and only HDMI will work. Unfortunately, HDMI comes packaged with HDCP and that cannot be removed with present day hardware. If there is a streaming content that is not encrypted with HDCP ( highly unlikely, especially for popular titles) the process can work for 3D with an all HDMI pathway. For example, YouTube is not encrypted and can be recorded in 3D, but this is Side By Side half frame and for all intents technically is just a 2D stream. 

I do recognize this effort is a gray area, legally, but recent court rulings side with the consumer in that an owner of a copy may use that copy as he pleases as long as he doesn't republish the copy for others. The idea that a copy I paid for and later is taken away, bothered me so I became interested in protection from a technical perspective. Unfortunately the development has hit a roadblock for high quality 3D.


----------



## Mike Johnson 2

*nice company.*

but they need to increase there selection if they are going to go against netflix and gamefly. they also need to add ps3 and xbox 360 games as well as games like madden 2016 mortal kombat x and hundreds of other games and movies. and start doing a yearly membership without late fees for those who want to rent up to 100 titles a year. and charge around 40 bucks a year for this choice. the current monthly policy and membership free policy with late fees but charge a 1 dollar for every extra day. as well as let those who have prepaid visa debit gift card. and check if card has required founds if not then don't allow use of it.


----------



## Mike Johnson 2

*their nice company which needs work.*

their are so many games and films they still need to add like the following link shows one of titles which needs adding. titles like mortal kombat x and hundreds of other ps4 games their are also tons of movies i seen i would love to see added to their collection. so they need to talk to xbox and playstation and see what other games which they don't have like one listed. they also needs to add ton of 2D and 3D films new and old same with games.


----------



## Don Landis

Every business is a work in progress but I can tell you 3D-Blurayrental.com has been very good at adding specific titles when you address them specifically. The proper way is for you to formally suggest a tittle you wish to rent and they have, in the past, obtained it and then you get first rental before it is listed on the web site. In other words, you'll have to be more specific that just suggest they "do a better job." or "offer more selections."


----------



## aaronwt

Mike Johnson 2 said:


> but they need to increase there selection if they are going to go against netflix and gamefly. they also need to add ps3 and xbox 360 games as well as games like madden 2016 mortal kombat x and hundreds of other games and movies. and start doing a yearly membership without late fees for those who want to rent up to 100 titles a year. and charge around 40 bucks a year for this choice. the current monthly policy and membership free policy with late fees but charge a 1 dollar for every extra day. as well as let those who have prepaid visa debit gift card. and check if card has required founds if not then don't allow use of it.


I don't recall Netflix having a yearly price. it is monthly like 3d-blurayrental. And there are no late fees with 3d-blurayrental if you have the monthly subscription.

When I first had Netflix in the late 90's, they did not even have a monthly subscription option. You paid a rental fee for each title. And paid late fees.

At least 3d-blurayrental gives you a choice. You can choose either a monthly subscription with no late fees or rent per title. Or do both like I sometimes do. I have the three out monthly subscription but I will still sometimes rent individual titles on top of what I have out with the monthly fee.


----------



## Don Landis

Found a few older titles of movies, mostly kids stuff in 3D that I ordered from 3D BR rentals and they were all shipped promptly. I think if I avoid preordering when they are first released, as well as ordering any that lists "a short wait," I won't be waiting a month to see them.


----------



## rural scribe

marine92104 said:


> I didn't know there was a queue. There is a wishlist & your orders. I learned a lesson as to how to rent TV series. Make sure all discs are available before renting a season. I put all the discs in season 1 in one order so I assumed they would wait until all the discs are available before shipping. Bad luck on my part & money wasted.
> 
> I still have no idea how to cancel an order. According to their FAQ you have to email them & then it states they will email you back in 24 hrs. I've still yet to receive an email back.
> 
> I got an email back on requests to add to their collection but nothing on canceling an order that I had placed & it's on short wait. I bought the blu-rays so I don't need to rent them.
> 
> Am I just out that money also? Is it impossible to cancel an order?


It is possible. I've done it by emailing them and asking them to cancel orders, and they did cancel the orders.

It might take a couple of days to get an email back from them confirming the cancellation, however. 

Sometimes they are slow with the emails, particularly on afternoons, and they don't seem to do anything on weekends, so you might have to wait for Monday sometimes.

There is no Netflix-type queue, only a list of your rental orders in your account.

The orders themselves seem to be updated automatically, but the rental status (which appears on a different page) appears to be updated manually, so it may, or may not, reflect up to date shipping information at any given time.

Also, the rental orders page does not show cancellations. When an order is cancelled, the original order is deleted from the rental order page. It disappears, as if it was never there. 

Email confirmation of the cancellation is the only indication you'll have on a cancellation.


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> If you rely on Netflix for anything mailed disk today, you need to be aware that Netflix is planning to phase out it's hard media rental program. Reed Hastings announced 2 years ago the program is not profitable and hopes all their disk rental customers will convert to streaming. How soon? He said it will depend on the rollout of Broadband everywhere.


According to an article in today's NY Times, Netflix's disk rental operation is highly profitable and it is not going to be shut down anytime soon.

Here is a link to the article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/b...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## rural scribe

grubadub said:


> what about 3dparty.org? i've never used them myself. it looks like they're a dollar more than 3d bluray rental.


There are some reviews of 3dparty.org in the AVS forums. I checked out those comments by users and decided to steer clear.

3DBR has its problems, but it appears to be superior to 3dparty.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> And they have done that many times for me (shipped a movie on the same day I sent the last one back). Obviously though it's not for a just released title.


You do have to order early in the morning however. I ordered a movie last week at 9:30 a.m. (Mountain Time) and it was shipped the following day. I've also had one shipped the same day when I ordered at 9:45 a.m.

The early bird gets same day shipment, but if you are night owl like me, your shipment gets kicked back to the next day.

Did I mix metaphors there?


----------



## Don Landis

rural scribe said:


> According to an article in today's NY Times, Netflix's disk rental operation is highly profitable and it is not going to be shut down anytime soon.
> 
> Here is a link to the article:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/b...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


Interesting read and one may see it two different ways. I saw it as everything stated was defending the DVD business as "dwindling" and while still generating some profits, it is getting crushed by the growth in streaming. That those who continue are those who don't have other options. And this base won't let the company raise rates to keep the profits rolling. All this is nothing new. 

I was not one who thought DVD was shut down as I have read the financial reports, so not only do I know it continues, I know what the profits are since the company breaks it down. The trajectory is not one of long life. 

I don't know about other parts of the country but DVD rental business is alive and kicking with Red Box. The cost is much less than Netflix and I can rent most of the new titles and have them here in under 15 minutes! The cost is variable because I keep getting so many discounts and coupon deals they send me. Average price I pay for 2 BluRays out at a time is $1.60 each after the discounts and coupons. DVD's are about 50 cents less. Even if I don't bother applying the coupons the 2 BD will run $3.75. for the pair. I now have 7 Red Boxes within 1.5 miles of the house so inventory is varied and plentiful. No way Netflix can compete with that. 

Netflix will continue to be good for people who have terrible internet service and the nearest local B&M rental store or vending machine is 15 or more miles away. 


I continue to trade Netflix as it is a great way to profit every couple months on their stock. Now it's even easier since they had a 7 to 1 split so you can buy shares with just a couple hundred $ hold a few months sell it and pay for all your rentals with the profits.


----------



## rural scribe

Paul.R.S said:


> First of all, no one said they are going to "drop 3D rentals." I don't know where you pulled that from.
> 
> If you really think the service moved to a central part of the country to better serve more of its customers (and that there is no administrative tedium associated with that causing service delays) because the company is shrinking or stagnating (as opposed to expanding), then to put it politely I think you're ignoring the evidence and we'll just have to agree to disagree.


These are "straw man" arguments, that is, stating an argument, shooting it down and attributing it to somebody who didn't say it.

I never said that 3DBR was going to shut down 3D rentals, merely that if they did that, I would quit the service.

I also did not say that 3DBR's move to a more central location of the country is because the company is shrinking or stagnating.

I merely disagreed with your assertion that this move is because they are doing so well.

You and I have a different definition of "expansion". If 3DBR had opened a new distribution center in the Midwest and kept their California center open, that would be an expansion, from one distribution center to two.

I gather, though that they closed down their California center, so they moved distribution from one place to another, without expanding the number of distribution centers.

By moving to the Midwest, they are probably going to lose some customers on the West Coast, in places like California, Oregon and Washington (and other places in the West and Southwest) because of the increased shipping distance.

The company probably hopes they will gain customers in the Midwest and East Coast and other areas to more than offset West Coast losses.

It is a reasonable plan. It may work. It may not. But it isn't an expansion.

Also, as far as the "sophistry" goes of my pointing out that the company's top rental data shows it is competing more directly with Netflix than I thought they were, it is an opinion supported by the available data.

Of the top 50 rentals (at the time I last checked) only six were not available from Netfix, and five of those were 3D movies.

Looking at the data, it looks like 3DBR is getting most of its income from 2D rentals currently available from Netflix. The second most important source of income is 3D movies at 10 percent of sales. All other major attractions for 3DBR renters appear to be less than 10 percent of the top rentals by volume (probably a lot less).

There is an attraction for those who don't want to subscribe. You can rent disks from 3DBR without being on a subscription plan at all, which may account for some of those top 50 rentals which are also available from Netflix. There is no data I've seen on this one way or another to say how big this factor is.

Somewhere lower on the list of renter priorities would be the following, in no particular order:

Movies available from 3DBR, which are not available from Netflix, at least in blu-ray format, if not altogether. I don't know how far down on the list of "Top Rentals" one might find these. I didn't see any because I only looked at the top 50, and the list might not have been up to date. Might be further down on the list, 75, 100 down from the top? This appears not to be a significant priority for most renters, and that is expected, given the nature of the overall movie market.

Movies that 3DBR can rent to customers a month before Netflix can offer them for rent is another attraction for some. I didn't see any evidence of that in this data, but comments in this forum indicate there are issues with significant wait times on newly released disks, and higher costs, meaning they aren't covered under the subscription plan price. These factors at least partially offset this advantage.

Then there is the attraction of movie rentals of full-featured disks, with more extras, better soundtracks, etc. in those cases that 3DBR stocks them. 

Full-featured disks are said to be superior in this regard to Netflix's "economy" disks. The data doesn't indicate if this claim is true or not, but there are comments in the forums that indicate this is an attraction for some. 

Based on the data, and comments in this forum, it looks like 3DBR is competing directly with Netflix, other than in the 3D rental market, and the other marginal specialty areas mentioned in this forum.

It appears from the comments in this forum, that the problems with shipment speed at 3DBR are a more important factor than the list of advantages 3DBR has over its main rival, Netflix (except for its ability to deliver 3D movies, of course).

Absent any hard data on actual rental income, I'd say the jury is still out on how well 3DBR is doing.


----------



## Paul.R.S

"Tedious, Clarice--very tedious." --Dr. Lecter


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> Interesting read and one may see it two different ways. I saw it as everything stated was defending the DVD business as "dwindling" and while still generating some profits, it is getting crushed by the growth in streaming. That those who continue are those who don't have other options. And this base won't let the company raise rates to keep the profits rolling. All this is nothing new.
> 
> Netflix will continue to be good for people who have terrible internet service and the nearest local B&M rental store or vending machine is 15 or more miles away.


The article also says that Netflix has effectively split the company in two, streaming on one side and disk mailing on the other, so the "crushing" impact of streaming is a bit muted by that, also by automation and cost-cutting on the mailing side.

I also rent from Red Box, but it has a very limited title list, and the price keeps going up, too. Luckily, I have another source of rentals nearby, a Hastings store. 

I use Netflix, 3DBR, Hastings, Red Box, Ebay, Amazon, and I still can't find some of the titles I want, like "The American Side."


----------



## tgm1024

Paul.R.S said:


> "Tedious, Clarice--very tedious." --Dr. Lecter


Lecter / Starling
For America
2016


----------



## Don Landis

> The article also says that Netflix has effectively split the company in two, streaming on one side and disk mailing on the other, so the "crushing" impact of streaming is a bit muted by that, also by automation and cost-cutting on the mailing side.


Ever since the streaming business was begun, it's been run as a different division, not company. Only once did they attempt to split the DVD off as a separate company in hopes of selling it but we all know that didn't work out so well. Today, while the DVD end is still run by a different management team and work out of separate facilities, the Netflix company is still operated under one CEO and BOD. The DVD end is broken out as a category, similar to the new production of original programming is. Since the company's value is based on subscriber growth and not profits, EBITDA, as soon as the DVD can't carry it's weight even under subscriber growth, then the BOD will decide to close it down. If they don't, the company will be over run by activist investors who will do it for them. You and others here may not like it but that is how things are done in today's public business world. By share holder vote.


Glad you have options for the time when one service may close or get too expensive. Some here claim Netflix DVD or 3BR is the only good choice they have.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> According to an article in today's NY Times, Netflix's disk rental operation is highly profitable and it is not going to be shut down anytime soon.
> 
> Here is a link to the article:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/b...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


That really depends on the profit percentage. Streaming finally surpassed discs as a higher percentage of profits for Netflix. They have already said they will dump discs at some point in the future. The only question is when. As long as it continues to provide a healthy margin of profit it makes sense. But that percentage is decreasing quarterly. 

Of course I want them to keep discs around as long as possible. 3d-blurayrental compliments Netflix well. But since I've joined 3D BD several years ago, I am renting more titles from them. Partially because of the changes that Netflix has made resulting in more BD titles not being available from Netflix.


----------



## aaronwt

Don Landis said:


> I don't know about other parts of the country but DVD rental business is alive and kicking with Red Box. The cost is much less than Netflix and I can rent most of the new titles and have them here in under 15 minutes! ................
> 
> ........


I typically use RedBox to supplement Netflix. I tried using it instead of Netflix for awhile but Redbox ended up being more expensive for me. The cost per disc from Netflix is much lower than the cost per disc from Redbox. Plus Netflix is more convenient since I don't need to drive somewhere and wait in line at the RedBox Kiosk. There are over a dozen Kiosks within a ten minutes drive of me and typically if I go to one I need to wait in line. Which I hate.

Which is why I like 3d-blurayrental so much. No standing in line.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> I typically use RedBox to supplement Netflix. I tried using it instead of Netflix for awhile but Redbox ended up being more expensive for me. The cost per disc from Netflix is much lower than the cost per disc from Redbox. Plus Netflix is more convenient since I don't need to drive somewhere and wait in line at the RedBox Kiosk. There are over a dozen Kiosks within a ten minutes drive of me and typically if I go to one I need to wait in line. Which I hate.
> 
> Which is why I like 3d-blurayrental so much. No standing in line.


I used to use Red Box, but they increased their price to where they aren't really all that competitive with the local video store (Hastings). 

Red Box also seems to have problems keeping up to date with their stocking around here. New titles sometimes don't appear on time, or they are sold out for weeks on end.


----------



## Don Landis

Around here the Mom & Pop Video stores only deal in really old titles and porn. Blockbuster was the last of the good rental stores here. 

New releases are never out of stock unless you insist only on one box and at some particular time. They also have a way you can reserve a title for a particular box with an email or text alert. I only used it once but it was pretty slick. When the title was returned I got an alert and could put it on hold for my pickup. Usually, Fridays and Saturdays between 5-7PM are the worst times for getting a new title in DVD. BD are less popular so these are easier to find when they are new.


----------



## aaronwt

Don Landis said:


> Around here the Mom & Pop Video stores only deal in really old titles and porn. Blockbuster was the last of the good rental stores here.
> 
> New releases are never out of stock unless you insist only on one box and at some particular time. They also have a way you can reserve a title for a particular box with an email or text alert. I only used it once but it was pretty slick. When the title was returned I got an alert and could put it on hold for my pickup. Usually, Fridays and Saturdays between 5-7PM are the worst times for getting a new title in DVD. BD are less popular so these are easier to find when they are new.


Not around here. I only rent BDs. A new title will quickly be out of stock at many of the Kiosks. I only rent from Redbox by reserving online first and then picking it up. Many times I've had a new title show up at a Kiosk and when I check a few minutes later it's not available any more because it has already been reserved by someone else.


----------



## Don Landis

> Many times I've had a new title show up at a Kiosk and when I check a few minutes later it's not available any more because it has already been reserved by someone else.


Happens to me a lot! But there is a way on the website you can search other locations expanding your zone to find it at another box. That has never and I mean never let me down. If I go out 7 miles from the house, I have 30 Redboxes so it is unlikely it will be out at all of them. I used to drive 12 miles to the nearest Blockbuster and pay $3.99 per BD. The trick then is to find my two selections at the same box. I normally rent 2 since they have one at regular price and the second is 50 cents off. 

Someone mentioned long lines. Worst I get here is one ahead of me because they are browsing reading every movie description, then after several minutes they finally leave and don't rent anything. It amazes me how many people don't reserve ahead of time. 




Back to 3DBluRay Rental. Two weeks ago I received 3 rentals fast, watched them and returned them. Now I get a notice one has not yet been received. In addition, I ordered another that was supposed to be shipped right away and it's been over a week since their shipment notice. I think there may be a mail problem. I hope we don't have a thief. This is always the problem with mail disks. It's rare here but does happen.


----------



## aaronwt

The thief would most likely be the postal service. They probably either lost the disc or the machinery messed it up.
Although I know I had some issues in the past with the edge where it was sealed. And I had a few titles not get back. So since then I always tape the edge down to make sure it doesn't come undone when being shipped back. And I've rarely had any issues shipping titles back since then.


----------



## grubadub

Don Landis said:


> Back to 3DBluRay Rental. Two weeks ago I received 3 rentals fast, watched them and returned them.* Now I get a notice one has not yet been received*. In addition, I ordered another that was supposed to be shipped right away and it's been over a week since their shipment notice. I think there may be a mail problem. I hope we don't have a thief. This is always the problem with mail disks. It's rare here but does happen.


that has happened to me 4 or 5 times. i replied to the email telling them that i had returned it on such and such date (which i did). each time nothing came of it. i think their 'checking in' process may be lacking. who knows.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> The thief would most likely be the postal service. They probably either lost the disc or the machinery messed it up.
> Although I know I had some issues in the past with the edge where it was sealed. And I had a few titles not get back. So since then I always tape the edge down to make sure it doesn't come undone when being shipped back. And I've rarely had any issues shipping titles back since then.


I once had a Netflix disk that showed up about a month after it was shipped to me, so maybe these things get temporarily transferred to another dimension.

Every once in a while there are stories in the news about people finding these big stashes of lost mail in the system that strange postal workers have secretly squirreled away.

By the way, thanks for reminding me about the tape. I almost forgot.


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> Around here the Mom & Pop Video stores only deal in really old titles and porn. Blockbuster was the last of the good rental stores here.


I guess I'm lucky that the local video store here gets most of the same new titles that Red Box gets, and it rents and sells some new disks a full month before either Red Box or Netflix starts renting them. Their rental prices are very competitive, too, and they have a large stock of videos on the shelves.

On the other hand, I live in a rural area. It is a three mile round trip from my house to the mail box, so Netflix, 3DBR and other disk-by-mail services are far less convenient for me than they are for people who have mail delivered directly to their house.


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> Interesting read and one may see it two different ways. I saw it as everything stated was defending the DVD business as "dwindling" and while still generating some profits, it is getting crushed by the growth in streaming. That those who continue are those who don't have other options. And this base won't let the company raise rates to keep the profits rolling.


According to the story, the DVD end of the business is generating "hundreds of millions of dollars" in profit annually, while at the same time, "The company expects its streaming business to just break even globally through 2016 as it pours billions of dollars into content and an aggressive expansion."

So it looks like the DVD-by-mail business is paying for a portion of the expansion of Netflix streaming, and maybe some content development costs, too.

The DVD-by-mail business will probably continue to shrink, while the streaming business will probably continue to expand, as long as internet bandwidth is available to sustain that growth.

But as far as Netflix closing down the video-by-mail business in the next few years, it sure doesn't look that way, according to this particular news story.


----------



## coolhand

Don Landis said:


> New releases are never out of stock unless you insist only on one box and at some particular time.


This must be a geographic issue. I'm not exaggerating when I say I have used >50 different Redboxes in my area (I am in the car a lot anyhow). And even if I am willing to travel a fair distance for a title there are plenty of times, midweek included, where the movie I'm looking for is simply not available.

They have also increased their costs from $1.00 (DVD)/$1.20 (BD) to $1.50/$2. I really do demand Blu so we are talking about a 67% increase in cost. I often take a few days to watch so the final cost is significantly higher than it used to be (especially as coupons have dried up some too). My local rental place (not that local...) is now cheaper for a 2 day rental. And they have 3D, new releases, etc.


----------



## Don Landis

Re- Netflix profits: The way you paint the picture it would appear so, but your painting is way off base in actual accounting of the revenue. You would need to examine the numbers and understand basic corporate accounting to follow why you are simply in gross error. Leaving out certain details by the author just told me his article had a personal agenda. As I said before, I don't get my information from bloggers. I get it from Reed Hastings CEO, the CFO and the reports files with the SEC. Here the explanation doesn't show the DVD business supporting the streaming. There is no point in discussing this further. 

I see everyone's situation is different and I can understand if it takes some people several days to watch a movie. I only take 90 minutes to watch a 90 minute movie and then maybe another 20 minutes of so for the extra features. But, it is very rare that I keep a movie longer than a day before mailing it back or returning it to Red Box. Unless of course there is a US Mail holiday or no pickup like Sunday. We do get door to door delivery in this neighborhood. I don't even have a mail box at the street. Just picked up another new release at Redbox- Cost of this one disk is $0 Every 10 disks rented I get a free one. 

On Netflix cost I see it is still $7.99 a month. So, if I could turn a disk every third day I could rent 7 per month assuming a 4 day turn around. Or is it 3 days for shipping both ways and viewing a day? Regardless it would be cheaper to Rent from Netflix subscription by a couple dollars a month than Redbox. The have a free month promo I saw. But either of these is considerably more expensive than 3DBR rental but the one thing going with them is 3D and for those they just can't be beat, especially the service. Delivery has been my only complaint. 

It's been a couple years since I had a problem here with missing disks from the mail. The last time it happened both inbound and outbound disappeared. And they disappeared several times for a couple weeks and then it stopped. My wife was joking that since I only do 3D mail order, the guy stealing them probably can't play 3D and gets frustrated.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> According to the story, the DVD end of the business is generating "hundreds of millions of dollars" in profit annually, while at the same time, "The company expects its streaming business to just break even globally through 2016 as it pours billions of dollars into content and an aggressive expansion."
> 
> So it looks like the DVD-by-mail business is paying for a portion of the expansion of Netflix streaming, and maybe some content development costs, too.
> 
> The DVD-by-mail business will probably continue to shrink, while the streaming business will probably continue to expand, as long as internet bandwidth is available to sustain that growth.
> 
> But as far as Netflix closing down the video-by-mail business in the next few years, it sure doesn't look that way, according to this particular news story.


The streaming business makes more profit than rentals in the US. Which is really the apple to apple comparison since they only rent discs in the US. So the comparisons need to be made between streaming in the US and Disc rentals in the US. Not disc rentals in the US and streaming globally.


----------



## Don Landis

Plus the fact that foreign Netflix is quite new and had initial licensing deals that impact the startup cost as expensed which Netflix does. The details of this method of accounting was all explained in their report last year.


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> Plus the fact that foreign Netflix is quite new and had initial licensing deals that impact the startup cost as expensed which Netflix does. The details of this method of accounting was all explained in their report last year.


About that post, I actually hit the delete button to remove it because I saw that I had mis-characterized what you'd said, but, despite my attempt to delete it, the post did not go away.

Apologies about that.

I do hope that the current disk-by-mail operations stay in business for a long time, and the NY Times article gives me hope on that front.

As far as crystal ball predictions about the future of video technology, I have a feeling that things are going to develop in very unexpected ways, just because they usually do.

I think we are in the early stages of trying to ride the whirlwind.


----------



## rural scribe

*this ever happened to you?*

I got some weird emails today from 3DBR.

One said there was a short wait on a film, "insurgent" that I did not order.

I got two more emails (all these were sent at the same day and time) concerning my order for "Coraline". The first email said it had shipped. The second one said there would be a short wait on the same film. So I sent an email back asking which one of these contradictory statements is correct.

The good news is that it looks like I'll get my 10 movies this month, despite the fact that two of them took at least eight days to get here. The longest wait is one shipped on July 20 that I'm still waiting on nine days later.

Kinda reminds me of the old Foster Brooks joke about the jetliner that lost an engine -- it'll turn up somewhere.


----------



## Don Landis

> As far as crystal ball predictions about the future of video technology, I have a feeling that things are going to develop in very unexpected ways, just because they usually do.


One thing you can look forward to is something that is in the works in a joint venture between Google and SpaceX. Google has a project with SpaceX to develop a set of satellites to establish a very high speed internet service with a global footprint. No longer will we be comparing speed of one ISP to another. This system will render cable internet and tower LTE internet as obsolete as dialup is today. Google is a private equity partner in SpaceX (Elon Musk startup) to achieve this while Musk's goals are the Mars expeditions. No longer will remote residents suffer no broadband. 

On the missing 3D movies to/from 3DBR, I did get an email from them yesterday that my one return was discovered so now I am still waiting for the one I ordered that has yet to arrive, they said they shipped it 10 days ago. Maybe today???? But the longer it goes the more unlikely it will ever show up.



> The longest wait is one shipped on July 20 that I'm still waiting on nine days later.


 WOW! that is coincidental since the 20th is the day my missing disk from them was said to ship. Thanks for that info. We are in the same boat!
Let's stay posting on this. Nothing like 2 similar cases to show where the problem is. Is it really a coincidence?


----------



## Don Landis

Don Landis said:


> On the missing 3D movies to/from 3DBR, I did get an email from them yesterday that my one return was discovered so now I am still waiting for the one I ordered that has yet to arrive, they said they shipped it 10 days ago. Maybe today???? But the longer it goes the more unlikely it will ever show up.
> 
> WOW! that is coincidental since the 20th is the day my missing disk from them was said to ship. Thanks for that info. We are in the same boat!
> Let's stay posting on this. Nothing like 2 similar cases to show where the problem is. Is it really a coincidence?


Just wanted to report that my video from 3DBRR just arrived this morning. This was said to have been shipped on July 20th from Naperville Il. The envelope was not damaged and did not appear to have been tampered with. Curious as to why it took so long.


----------



## aaronwt

Don Landis said:


> Just wanted to report that my video from 3DBRR just arrived this morning. This was said to have been shipped on July 20th from Naperville Il. The envelope was not damaged and did not appear to have been tampered with. Curious as to why it took so long.


That happens in general with the USPS. Not the norm but it does happen. I've had items arrive weeks, months, and even over a year after they were shipped to me..


----------



## Don Landis

aaronwt said:


> That happens in general with the USPS. Not the norm but it does happen. I've had items arrive weeks, months, and even over a year after they were shipped to me..


The longest I have experienced is with stuff I order from China. I've been buying a number of accessories for my Apple watch that are not stocked here in the states yet. These can take 3-6 weeks from my experience after they arrive in the US. But this has been shown to be a US Customs inspection clearing house delay. Not something that would affect a DVD from Illinois.


----------



## Al O

Received email of new low cost subscription plan for just $6.99 per/month, limit of 2 rentals per/month.


----------



## aaronwt

Al O said:


> Received email of new low cost subscription plan for just $6.99 per/month, limit of 2 rentals per/month.


I see it on their subscription page.



> Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time (2 limit per/month)
> 
> Price: $6.99/1 month(s)


http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/category-s/1822.htm


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> Just wanted to report that my video from 3DBRR just arrived this morning. This was said to have been shipped on July 20th from Naperville Il. The envelope was not damaged and did not appear to have been tampered with. Curious as to why it took so long.


I also had a 3dbrr disk shipped July 20 from Naperville that was delivered to me on August 1.

Several striking coincidences here.


----------



## rural scribe

*new subscription plan*

I am tempted by this new 3dbrr subscription plan. It costs more per disk, but for me, it is seems like a lot less of a bother to only have to concern myself with getting two disks per month

I did get five or 10 per month on the more expensive one and two at a time plans, but it wasn't easy.

I was always running up against the end of the month, wondering if I was going to be able to get those last disks before time ran out.

With this new plan, two a month should be easy, even if it takes 10 days for the disks to get here from Illinois.

From the 3dbrr web page:

"Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time (2 limit per/month)

"Price: $6.99/1 month(s)

"This is for our One Disc at a time monthly Subscription Plan with a limit of 2 rentals shipped per/month. No late fees! You get to keep the rental as long as you wish when you are on an active subscription plan. Once you put your rental in the mail to us, place your next order and it will ship...you do not need to wait for us to receive your current rental before the next one ships! There is a limit of 2 rentals shipped per calendar month with this plan."


----------



## Chere

Al O said:


> Received email of new low cost subscription plan for just $6.99 per/month, limit of 2 rentals per/month.





aaronwt said:


> I see it on their subscription page.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/category-s/1822.htm



So this includes 3D BDs and not just the 2D BDs right?


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I also had a 3dbrr disk shipped July 20 from Naperville that was delivered to me on August 1.
> 
> Several striking coincidences here.


Sounds like the post office might have issues. But then things like that occur everywhere with the USPS and other delivery companies.


----------



## Al O

Chere said:


> So this includes 3D BDs and not just the 2D BDs right?


Yes 3D, someone here posted another rental website 3Dparty.org I have not used them.


----------



## rural scribe

Chere said:


> So this includes 3D BDs and not just the 2D BDs right?


I've been on this plan for a month and a half now, and I did get a 3D blu-ray for my first rental. I don't rent 2D disks from this company, only 3D.

One got lost in the mail apparently, still waiting for the replacement disk, and for my next two ordered on Oct. 7 (short waits on a couple of these).

On the 3DBR one-at-a-time and two-at-a-time plans I was on before, I avoided those new-release "short wait" disks, because I was trying to get the maximum number of rentals per month, but now, since I'm only getting two per month on this plan, what's the rush? I'll just go ahead and wait three weeks longer. 

They'll get here eventually, probably.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> Sounds like the post office might have issues. But then things like that occur everywhere with the USPS and other delivery companies.


Probably true, but I've found that a 10-day delivery period from Naperville, Ill. to my mailbox is not unusual. The longest wait I've had on a 3DBR rental was one I just got on Saturday, Oct. 10. It was reportedly mailed on Sept. 28. The fastest delivery time is 4 days.

The longest delay I've had on a Netflix shipment was more than 30 days. The ones mailed from the closest shipping point get here in two or three days, but ones shipped from other parts of the country can take two to three times longer to get here.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> Sounds like the post office might have issues. But then things like that occur everywhere with the USPS and other delivery companies.


That's what I thought too, but some strange stuff has been going on with disks shipped from Naperville, Ill. to me.

Last month, I rented a movie from 3DBR and it took so long to get here, 12 days, that they shipped me a replacement, just in case the first one did not arrive. The first one finally did arrive, so then I was checking the mailbox for the second one to arrive, and it was even slower getting here than the first one, 13 days in transit.

At the same time, I ordered some disks from Japan, and the package from Japan got here faster (delivered by USPS) than the package from Illinois did (also delivered by USPS).

This makes me wonder if these rental shipments are actually being shipped at a later date than the shipping date listed by the company.


----------



## tgm1024

rural scribe said:


> That's what I thought too, but some strange stuff has been going on with disks shipped from Naperville, Ill. to me.
> 
> Last month, I rented a movie from 3DBR and it took so long to get here, 12 days, that they shipped me a replacement, just in case the first one did not arrive. The first one finally did arrive, so then I was checking the mailbox for the second one to arrive, and it was even slower getting here than the first one, 13 days in transit.
> 
> At the same time, I ordered some disks from Japan, and the package from Japan got here faster (delivered by USPS) than the package from Illinois did (also delivered by USPS).
> 
> This makes me wonder if these rental shipments are actually being shipped at a later date than the shipping date listed by the company.


Yeah, that's gotta be the case. I haven't seen that kind of slow-boat nonsense in the states since the 80's.


----------



## Bepaof8

I got an email from 3D-blurayrental.com on 10/18/15 saying that my rental of "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" shipped on 10/18. My order was confirmed on 10/16. I received the movie today - 10/22. I know that fellow posted about the slow delivery times he's experienced, and I was quite concerned about it, but it hasn't affected me.

I would love to see others post about their experiences - date of confirmed order to date of notification of shipping and date received. Can't hurt to have a record of that kind of information!

It might help the Vendor, knowing that customers are watching.


Rural Scribe - that is a beautiful part of this Country you live in! I love the West!


----------



## aaronwt

My last few titles took a while to get here. They showed up on the day the email came asking if I received them. Usually I get the titles a few days before that email shows up.

Although the Home Alone disc I received today, showed up two days quicker than the previous titles.


----------



## 3BR

Hope this is ok to post...if not, please feel free to delete. We now sell used 3D Blu-ray discs that were former rentals at the lowest prices around. Please visit our site at www.3d-blurayrental.com and click on "buy used movies" tab.

Happy shopping!


----------



## whotony

I looked but only saw 10 maybe 15 items listed.


----------



## 3BR

whotony said:


> I looked but only saw 10 maybe 15 items listed.


Please check again....we have 27 3D titles listed now (it was 40 a few days ago...supplies are going fast)...we have over 300 listed total including DVD and 2D Blu-rays.


----------



## thediorunner

Anyone know if they are going to do the 20% off subscription promo again this year?


----------



## 3BR

thediorunner said:


> Anyone know if they are going to do the 20% off subscription promo again this year?


We do not have any plans for that promotion this year. We do have a new $6.99 subscription plan you may like. Please check out the subscription page.


----------



## ltcharles

Well just placed my order for the very first time. Let see the turn around time and I will post back on shipping time frame.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> My last few titles took a while to get here. They showed up on the day the email came asking if I received them. Usually I get the titles a few days before that email shows up.
> 
> Although the Home Alone disc I received today, showed up two days quicker than the previous titles.


I've had several that showed up several days after the email, but lately, deliveries have been faster.

This month, for the first time, I pre-ordered a disk, "Ant-Man", before it was released, and was very pleased that it shipped on the same day it first became available. I was expecting a long wait for it, but there was no wait time at all.

Both disks came pretty fast this month. I am on the two disk per month plan these days, and am happy with this plan.


----------



## aaronwt

I just noticed that 3d-blurayrental will be renting UHD BD titles. I see they have some titles up that will be available to rent once released.

http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/category-s/1868.htm

Sweet!!!


----------



## nathan_h

About to sign up with these guys, when my 3d emitter arrives, and have a question -- just to set my expectations correctly.

What's the typical wait time on new releases? Reading the thread, it looks like I might be waiting a few weeks after release date to receive a new release disc. That's workable (not ideal of course in this instant gratification culture we live in). But if it were often MONTHS, like that OTHER rental service often was when I subscribed to them, that would be a deal breaker.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, I've been waiting over a month for new releases. They always show on wait and it says to add a different title to cart if that's the case so I don't know how you get in line. With Netflix queue it will pull in order somewhat. Still, I have plenty of other titles to watch, so not a big deal.


----------



## nathan_h

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting over a month for new releases. They always show on wait and it says to add a different title to cart if that's the case so I don't know how you get in line. With Netflix queue it will pull in order somewhat. Still, I have plenty of other titles to watch, so not a big deal.


Interesting. Well, I may try it with the 2-a-month plan and see how it goes. Seems like getting 1 movie every two weeks, that was released sometime in the last four weeks, is a pretty reasonable expectation.


----------



## aaronwt

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting over a month for new releases. They always show on wait and it says to add a different title to cart if that's the case so I don't know how you get in line. With Netflix queue it will pull in order somewhat. Still, I have plenty of other titles to watch, so not a big deal.


The titles are available to order one week before release. Titles are typically released on a Tuesday. So the Tuesday before release, I go to www.3d-bluyrayrental.com, add the title to my cart and check out. Most of the time the titles get sent to me either on release day or a few days before release day. And titles that don't get sent to me then, are sent to me within three weeks.

EDIT: So for instance, Everest 3D, The Intern, and Straight Outta Compton get released tomorrow, 01/19/2016. Last Tuesday I ordered all three titles. Everest 3D was already shipped to me on 01/14/2016.


----------



## nathan_h

Now you told everyone the secret!


----------



## dazz87

3D-Blurayrental.com are they from Northern Cali? I am in So Cali and still haven't receive my first movies in the mail. Been 3 days now and still nothing....Hopefully they are not walking it down to me....


----------



## nathan_h

Their warehouse seems to be in Illinois. 

Typically, a movie shows up on the west coast 4 days after the email notifying you that they are shipping it out. For example, I got a notice on Monday morning that my movie has shipped. And it arrived Thursday evening.


----------



## aaronwt

nathan_h said:


> Their warehouse seems to be in Illinois.
> 
> Typically, a movie shows up on the west coast 4 days after the email notifying you that they are shipping it out. For example, I got a notice on Monday morning that my movie has shipped. And it arrived Thursday evening.


That's usually the same for me here on the East Coast too.


----------



## dazz87

nathan_h said:


> Their warehouse seems to be in Illinois.
> 
> Typically, a movie shows up on the west coast 4 days after the email notifying you that they are shipping it out. For example, I got a notice on Monday morning that my movie has shipped. And it arrived Thursday evening.


Oic. I thought it was coming from N.Cali. Hopefully it will be here by Sat then... They are somewhat pricey but their selection is pretty great. Alot of movies that are not available on netflix, redbox and my local rental store.


----------



## dhvsfan

dazz87 said:


> A lot of movies that are not available on netflix, redbox and my local rental store.


You've got a local rental store  They're extinct in my area!


----------



## dazz87

dhvsfan said:


> You've got a local rental store  They're extinct in my area!


Well I had 4 stores within 5 miles of my place. 3 of them went under within weeks of each other..... The last one is still there and hopefully they will last. The great thing with local rental shop they rent out new bluray movies 2 weeks before street date.


----------



## nathan_h

dazz87 said:


> Oic. I thought it was coming from N.Cali. Hopefully it will be here by Sat then... They are somewhat pricey but their selection is pretty great. Alot of movies that are not available on netflix, redbox and my local rental store.


I use the two a month plan. Cheaper than any alternative I have found.


----------



## Jay Halfpenny

*I'm happy with them...*

I signed up about 6 months ago, and I have not had any problems.
The movies are delivered very fast (but I do live nearby in Chicagoland), never had any damage issues (knock on wood), and they have a pretty good selection for me.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> That's usually the same for me here on the East Coast too.


I've been renting from them for a couple of years now, and the shipping times can vary anywhere from 4 days to 13 days, but usually a week or less. I am living less than 1,000 miles from from where the disks are shipped from.

You never really know when those disks are going to arrive.

An example: I ordered "Dial M for Murder 3D" last month, Feb. 2. It shipped Feb. 3 and arrived Feb. 12. My other shipment last month arrived in four days.

You would think the shipping times would be more consistent, but they are not, at least in my experience.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I've been renting from them for a couple of years now, and the shipping times can vary anywhere from 4 days to 13 days, but usually a week or less. I am living less than 1,000 miles from from where the disks are shipped from.
> 
> You never really know when those disks are going to arrive.
> 
> An example: I ordered "Dial M for Murder 3D" last month, Feb. 2. It shipped Feb. 3 and arrived Feb. 12. My other shipment last month arrived in four days.
> 
> You would think the shipping times would be more consistent, but they are not, at least in my experience.


USPS was screwed up back then. I had a bunch of things shipped to me by USPS that took much longer than normal to get to me because of the snow storms.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> USPS was screwed up back then. I had a bunch of things shipped to me by USPS that took much longer than normal to get to me because of the snow storms.


Snow can slow things down, but there are a many factors that can slow shipping down. I've had long shipping delays during the summer, too.

I have had shipments from Japan arrive quicker than shipments from Illinois.

Part of the problem has to do with substantial cutbacks in USPS staff and the closing of a number of shipping centers around the country. The USPS is not what is used to be.


----------



## tgm1024

rural scribe said:


> Snow can slow things down, but there are a many factors that can slow shipping down. I've had long shipping delays during the summer, too.
> 
> I have had shipments from Japan arrive quicker than shipments from Illinois.
> 
> Part of the problem has to do with substantial cutbacks in USPS staff and the closing of a number of shipping centers around the country. The USPS is not what is used to be.


I think the USPS has improved from what they "used to be".

I priced out sending back a package by UPS, and the USPS was actually $4 cheaper. HUH?!! The only time that was ever the case in the past was for books/media.

Add to that the oddity of the post office delivering to my house on Sunday evening sometimes during peak buying seasons (a contract with UPS?), and things seemed to be better than "the old days".


----------



## badboi

Ok. Am I having another senior moment, or has the UV Digital Codes and Buy Used section disappeared from their site?


----------



## aaronwt

badboi said:


> Ok. Am I having another senior moment, or has the UV Digital Codes and Buy Used section disappeared from their site?


Still there.

http://3bruvsales.com/


----------



## badboi

aaronwt said:


> Still there.
> 
> http://3bruvsales.com/


Thanks. Browser is funky today. And I need some jellyfish tabs.


----------



## mariokrt64

I take it these are month by month plans so you can get in/out @ your discretion..


----------



## 3BR

mariokrt64 said:


> I take it these are month by month plans so you can get in/out @ your discretion..


Yes, month to month so you can cancel at anytime. Hope you enjoy the service.


----------



## aaronwt

Just wondering if 3d-blurayrental.com plans to sell any of the UHD UV codes? WIth Vudu and the new Sony Ultra HD streaming service, some of these titles can be streamed in UHD and HDR. I think all of the UHD BD Sony titles are available to stream in UHD HDR from their streaming service with the UV code from those UHD BDs.


----------



## nathan_h

aaronwt said:


> Just wondering if 3d-blurayrental.com plans to sell any of the UHD UV codes? WIth Vudu and the new Sony Ultra HD streaming service, some of these titles can be streamed in UHD and HDR. I think all of the UHD BD Sony titles are available to stream in UHD HDR from their streaming service with the UV code from those UHD BDs.




UPDATE: I WAS WRONG.

ORIGINAL: The sony titles come with hdx codes. No one is offering uhd codes.


----------



## aaronwt

nathan_h said:


> The sony titles come with hdx codes. No one is offering uhd codes.


That is most definitely incorrect. UHD BD UV redemption for UHD streaming titles has been known with WB for weeks. And with Sony titles since yesterday when their Ultra HD streaming service launched.

The Sony titles have UHD UV codes. As well as WB titles. The UV code I entered from the Mad MAx UHD BD gives me access to the UHD stream from Vudu. The UV code I entered for the chappie UHD BD allows me access to the UHD HDR stream from the Sony Ultra 4K app.

If I had purchased the other Sony titles from the US instead of Canada, then i would also have access to the UHD HDR streams for those Sony titles too. From the Sony Ultra HD streaming service. Unfortunately the UV codes from titles purchased in Canada are not valid for the US. So they can't even access the SD stream in the US.


----------



## nathan_h

Sorry, I was going by outdated information from the Vudu forum, quoting studios. Glad to hear that is wrong.


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> Just wondering if 3d-blurayrental.com plans to sell any of the UHD UV codes? WIth Vudu and the new Sony Ultra HD streaming service, some of these titles can be streamed in UHD and HDR. I think all of the UHD BD Sony titles are available to stream in UHD HDR from their streaming service with the UV code from those UHD BDs.


Yes, we will sell the UHD codes from the UHD Blu-ray package. Please visit 3bruvsales.com.


----------



## aaronwt

3BR said:


> Yes, we will sell the UHD codes from the UHD Blu-ray package. Please visit 3bruvsales.com.


I had checked the other day and didn't see anything other than the normal UV codes. Is there a specific section for the UV codes from the UHD BD titles?


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> I had checked the other day and didn't see anything other than the normal UV codes. Is there a specific section for the UV codes from the UHD BD titles?


We will add something that says this at the end of the UV code (from UHD 4K Blu-ray). We have sold out at the moment.

For example - Concussion UV (from UHD 4K Blu-ray)


----------



## gadgtfreek

Just signed up for UHD rentals, very cool stuff. I used this a little back in the launch of the 3D days!


----------



## film113

gadgtfreek said:


> Just signed up for UHD rentals, very cool stuff. I used this a little back in the launch of the 3D days!


And they are still an indispensible resource for today's current plethora of 3D releases.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Ive just been buying my 3D releases lately. There are some things on UHD (5th Wave) I would never buy.


----------



## rural scribe

tgm1024 said:


> I think the USPS has improved from what they "used to be".
> 
> I priced out sending back a package by UPS, and the USPS was actually $4 cheaper. HUH?!! The only time that was ever the case in the past was for books/media.
> 
> Add to that the oddity of the post office delivering to my house on Sunday evening sometimes during peak buying seasons (a contract with UPS?), and things seemed to be better than "the old days".


Yeah. The postman actually did come out to my house the other day. I think that's maybe three times in the last 10 years (I live in a rural area). Price of stamps went down, too, but the Postal Service is losing money, big time. 

Delivery times are way slower than they used to be, and will continue to get slower as more processing centers are closed due to budget cutbacks.

If anybody tells you that you can depend on four day delivery for rental 3D movies if you live on either coast, or otherwise far from Naperville, Ill., don't believe it. Deliveries can sometimes take 7 days or longer, sometimes a lot longer.

If you are looking to keep your per-disk costs low by getting 10 per month, that can be difficult, particularly if you live 900 or more miles from Naperville. You are running up against service and delivery limitations.

I've done it, and gotten all 10 rentals every month too, but it was a hassle. So I cut back to two disks a month, which is more expensive per disk, but way easier to deal with.

Anyway, I'm off the subscription plan for now, but I'll get back on whenever that 3D bluray of Star Wars: The Force Awakens becomes available, and Captain America: Civil War, and The Jungle Book, etc.


----------



## evertec

aaronwt said:


> That is most definitely incorrect. UHD BD UV redemption for UHD streaming titles has been known with WB for weeks. And with Sony titles since yesterday when their Ultra HD streaming service launched.
> 
> The Sony titles have UHD UV codes. As well as WB titles. The UV code I entered from the Mad MAx UHD BD gives me access to the UHD stream from Vudu. The UV code I entered for the chappie UHD BD allows me access to the UHD HDR stream from the Sony Ultra 4K app.
> 
> If I had purchased the other Sony titles from the US instead of Canada, then i would also have access to the UHD HDR streams for those Sony titles too. From the Sony Ultra HD streaming service. Unfortunately the UV codes from titles purchased in Canada are not valid for the US. So they can't even access the SD stream in the US.


Do you know if Fox titles work? I bought the Revenant UHD code and entered it on VUDU but don't see any indication it's in UHD.


----------



## nathan_h

When I last checked, Revenant was not available in UHD on VUDU at all.


----------



## aaronwt

evertec said:


> Do you know if Fox titles work? I bought the Revenant UHD code and entered it on VUDU but don't see any indication it's in UHD.


There is no UHD version on Vudu for the Fox titles.


----------



## evertec

aaronwt said:


> There is no UHD version on Vudu for the Fox titles.


Ah, bummer, well that answers that! Hopefully it'll transfer if they ever do get them.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Got my first blu-ray in 4 USPS days and then got an email a day or so later asking if I got my movie. Very cool. Also have the 4K remastered 1080p Ghostbusters heading this way too. Wanted to watch but did not want to buy. Happy with the service so far. The real savings will payoff with not having to buy a 3D flick I do not want to own, that gives this service a leg up on Netflix.


----------



## Ricoflashback

I tried them again this past week but same old problem - - very slow in shipping "in demand" movies. I cancelled this morning. 

If it's acceptable to you to wait for long periods of time between movies OR you if want to rent UHD/4K Bluray discs - - then great. It's worth the wait and savings compared to buying movies outright. 

Otherwise - - the "Slowboat To China" delivery method is painful and excruciating. It doesn't make up for the supposed availability of content versus my local Redbox, which will have movies a week or two or three later than 3D Bluray Rental. Yes, Redbox can be limited in their offerings, but they are available EVERY time I've wanted a movie and I could always find a location with the movie I wanted.

One man's experience. YMMV.


----------



## cwulff

I've had a 3-disc plan for 5 months now and am been very happy with 3DBR. The "3D" aspect has limited appeal to me, but they have very hard to find titles like the limited edition runs from Twilight Time as well as some region free imported titles. At first I was worried about being able to get my months' worth of discs, but that hasn't been a problem as long as you quickly order substitutes for discs that are waiting.

I still have my 3-disc Netflix plan and they are cheaper and faster to ship, but many of those discs come damaged or are "rental" versions without specials features, Dolby Atmos, etc. Many of the Netflix titles end up being older releases/video transfers, which you can't always tell until it arrives. 3DBR seems to remove the "obsolete" releases, except when there is some dispute in which case they stock all of them for you to choose.

I will cancel my streaming subscriptions (Netflix and Amazon) before either disc rental plan, because I find them to have the smallest selection and unpredictable quality, but that's just my $0.02.


----------



## nathan_h

Yep, for those who want to the highest quality disc rentals, this service is tops. Don't be mislead by the name. It could be called "The best selection of the silver disc editions you actually want to watch, if you care about such things -- rental.com." I find I use it for non-3d most of the time.

I don't even bother with netflix disc rentals any longer. The slightly better bulk price is not worth the disappointment with availability or the poor quality discs they send. 

I supplement diet with red box if I am okay with a rental version of a new release on disc, but with so many having lower quality audio, renting from iTunes using discounts is almost as cheap, almost as good, and way less effort. 

If I really care about getting the best quality, 3DBRrental is my choice.


----------



## atbroome

How long do titles in "Short Wait" status tend to take to become available? I ask because I am considering a subscription plan strictly for access to UHD disks, but almost every title and every one I would want to rent are in "Short Wait" status.

I don't want to sign up for a subscription plan and then not be able to get my monthly quota if it takes a week+ for disks to become available.

I did a test rental of one of the UHD disks that was in stock and it only took a few days to arrive, so once they have the disk I am confident I would get it in a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## tomtastic

About 2 months from what I've seen on the 3D titles, sometimes more. Haven't rented UHD, but I would imagine it would be the same.


----------



## nathan_h

atbroome said:


> How long do titles in "Short Wait" status tend to take to become available? I ask because I am considering a subscription plan strictly for access to UHD disks, but almost every title and every one I would want to rent are in "Short Wait" status.
> 
> I don't want to sign up for a subscription plan and then not be able to get my monthly quota if it takes a week+ for disks to become available.
> 
> I did a test rental of one of the UHD disks that was in stock and it only took a few days to arrive, so once they have the disk I am confident I would get it in a reasonable timeframe.


I've experienced typically a 10 to 20 day wait time on "short wait" titles. Never more than a month.

If one is ONLY interested in new releases, it might be hard to get five a month. But the two a month plan should be quite workable. If you want to also get some catalog new release titles (Criterion blu-rays, for example) then you can easily get five a month because those titles seldom entail a wait.

YMMV. Clearly other folks have a different experience:




tomtastic said:


> About 2 months from what I've seen on the 3D titles, sometimes more. Haven't rented UHD, but I would imagine it would be the same.


----------



## tomtastic

That's confusing. It says if the titles are on wait to pick something else so there doesn't appear to be a line system like Netflix so I see the new released titles on short wait for 2 months then order when they show "in stock". But it's not a big deal, the better titles I just buy anyway.


----------



## aaronwt

I've never had to wait two months for any titles. Although I did have a couple where I waited a little past twenty days. But they let me rent another title for those. Unfortunately they don't have a queue like Netflix has, but it does allow you to have a wish list. So when I need to get another title that is in stock, I just select the title from my wishlist which has a few dozen titles in it.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, I've never had anything new under actually I would say closer to 3 months. But I can wait on titles that I'm not sure on, ones I can't, I buy anyway. 

For instance Gods of Egypt has been showing "short wait" since it was added 4/20. I have not seen it come up as "In Stock" yet. Batman V. Superman, same added on 6/30. Jaws 3D I was able to get, but I imagine that is not a high priority title.


----------



## nathan_h

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, I've never had anything new under actually I would say closer to 3 months. But I can wait on titles that I'm not sure on, ones I can't, I buy anyway.
> 
> For instance Gods of Egypt has been showing "short wait" since it was added 4/20. I have not seen it come up as "In Stock" yet. Batman V. Superman, same added on 6/30. Jaws 3D I was able to get, but I imagine that is not a high priority title.


I think if you don't rent a short wait title (but just wait for the status to change) then you will wait a lot longer. If you rent a short wait title, they typically ship within two weeks.

And in the interim you can rent ANOTHER different in stock title.


----------



## aaronwt

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, I've never had anything new under actually I would say closer to 3 months. But I can wait on titles that I'm not sure on, ones I can't, I buy anyway.
> 
> For instance Gods of Egypt has been showing "short wait" since it was added 4/20. I have not seen it come up as "In Stock" yet. Batman V. Superman, same added on 6/30. Jaws 3D I was able to get, but I imagine that is not a high priority title.


For new titles I order them when they have them first available to add to your cart. Which is one week before release. So I usually check out the coming soon list on Monday and then on Tuesday the titles being released in seven days are on the new release page. So I then place the order for the new titles I would like to see. 

So typically they send it out on release day or sometimes a few days earlier. So it's rare that I don't get a new release. As long as I get my order in a week before it's released. If I wait until the actual release day to order a rental, then I will most likely be waiting awhile for it to be shipped.


----------



## tomtastic

nathan_h said:


> I think if you don't rent a short wait title (but just wait for the status to change) then you will wait a lot longer. If you rent a short wait title, they typically ship within two weeks.
> 
> And in the interim you can rent ANOTHER different in stock title.


Not sure how you rent a short wait title. States if it's on "short wait" to pick something "in stock". If I add a short wait title to cart, it won't ship, right? So I just wait, but I'm not really in any hurry. But yes, that's what I've always done. Netflix since they have a queue I'm in line for it. 3Dblurayrental needs to upgrade to a queue system.


----------



## Al O

When I sign up for my subscription this is part of a email they send. Renting a Movie: If the title you selected is in stock, it will ship one business day. If it is out of stock, please select another title that is in stock so you have something while you wait for that title. When the title you are waiting on becomes available, it will ship even if you have not returned you current title. After you complete your order, we will email you shortly the status of your order and when the title will ship. If there is a short wait, you may place another order while waiting for that title.


----------



## nathan_h

tomtastic said:


> Not sure how you rent a short wait title. States if it's on "short wait" to pick something "in stock". If I add a short wait title to cart, it won't ship, right?


Yep, rent it and it ships much quicker than if you didn't 

--- 

And I agree that a proper queue system would feel more "normal". Whether it would result in me getting the movies I want more quickly I am not sure. 

It would be less to manage.


----------



## Al O

On Privacy Policy page : #10- Our guarantee- we try and stock enough inventory to ship rentals within 1 business day. If there is a wait, the average wait time is about 1-10 days. We guarantee that the rental will ship within 20 days, or it is FREE (if you paid per/rental) or $2.50 off your next month subscription ( for active subscribers ) The exceptions to this guarantee are limited quantity titles above $8 per/rental, import titles outside the US and video game rentals.


----------



## tomtastic

Hmm, guess I've been doing it wrong. I'll have to give this a try. I read that same thing but I understood that as "Pick another title" and wait for it to show in stock.


----------



## nathan_h

We may be doing it wrong but it works, wrong


----------



## beerninja

Anyone know of an alternative service that rents retail discs besides gamefly? I tried this service and for the first month it was great (rented 5 out of 5 discs) and the second month has been terrible. Everything out of stock, disc lost in mail, made me wait 8 business days to get another one, now it's taking 4 business days for each disc to get to the west coast and previously they were arriving on the 2nd or 3rd business day.

Plus no queue system so everything is a cluster****. The wishlist is a joke, it sorts everything semi-alphabetically so if you want to add a movie series in the proper watch order then you are SOL since the wish list will jumble them up by alphabetized name.


----------



## nathan_h

None that are better, but yes, all the issues you mention are real. But the last serious competitor was GreenCine and they closed in 2015.


----------



## aaronwt

beerninja said:


> Anyone know of an alternative service that rents retail discs besides gamefly? I tried this service and for the first month it was great (rented 5 out of 5 discs) and the second month has been terrible. Everything out of stock, disc lost in mail, made me wait 8 business days to get another one, now it's taking 4 business days for each disc to get to the west coast and previously they were arriving on the 2nd or 3rd business day.
> 
> Plus no queue system so everything is a cluster****. The wishlist is a joke, it sorts everything semi-alphabetically so if you want to add a movie series in the proper watch order then you are SOL since the wish list will jumble them up by alphabetized name.


You have nowhere else to go. If you want access to rentals that are from UHD BDs, 2D BDs, 3D BDs, XBOne and PS4 games then this is the only place. While their rental user interface is far from perfect, I can overlook it because of the wide range of content I can rent from them. I have been very pleased with them over the last four years of use. Because I have been able to rent content that I would not have been able to rent anywhere else. So they continue to get at least $36 a month from me.


----------



## Al O

www.3Dparty.org , They are from NY so your wait time might be longer to CA.


----------



## nathan_h

Good to know there is an alternative, though it looks like they don't have UHD, import/retail 2D, specialty discs like Criterion, etc. Do they have a queue system?


----------



## aaronwt

Al O said:


> www.3Dparty.org , They are from NY so your wait time might be longer to CA.


It doesn't look like much is going on there. It's only a few dollars cheaper and they don't have anywhere close to the number of titles that 3d-blurayrental has.

Plus they only rent 3D titles. Which makes it very limiting.


----------



## rural scribe

*new rental record*

I got an email from 3D-Blurayrental last June that my copy of "Men in Black III" had finally been returned, almost a year after I had mailed it back to them.

I've seen delays in the mail before, sometimes several months, but never this long.

I shipped that movie back to 3D Bluray around July 22, 2015, but they didn't receive it until June 21, 2016, according to company records.

On a related note, I sent an important letter to the IRS by certified mail. I live in Laramie, WY, the letter was sent to an IRS office in Ogden, UT on July 14.

I never did get confirmation that the letter was delivered (apparently you are only guaranteed confirmation with registered mail, and whatever service is even more expensive than that) but get this, the letter went to Cheyenne, WY, then back to Laramie, then to Ogden, back to Cheyenne, back to Laramie, on to Denver, then to Salt Lake City, where it has been "in transit to the destination" limbo since July 22.

I did get an apology from the US Postal Service. They said the letter may have been delivered, maybe not. They've got a lot of mail to keep track of. They did not know the fate of the letter.

I finally had to call the IRS to get this straightened out. I was waiting on hold for an hour, listening to IRS music, but, once I got to talk to a person, the IRS was very helpful, unlike the Post Office.


----------



## rural scribe

nathan_h said:


> Good to know there is an alternative, though it looks like they don't have UHD, import/retail 2D, specialty discs like Criterion, etc. Do they have a queue system?


There is some info on 3Dparty in this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/194-3...ine-netflix-any-word-3d-blu-ray-rental-3.html


----------



## K_Thompson

Anyone ever have the wrong movie sent to them? If so, how did you deal with it? I ordered The Wolverine Unrated Extended Edition, but they sent the theatrical cut instead. If I wanted the theatrical cut I could have gotten it from Netflix. My sole purpose for using this service is to get movies that are unavailable from Netflix. It's an honest mistake and I emailed them about it but have yet to receive a response.


----------



## nathan_h

Happened to me once. I didn't want to wait for the right one to get shipped so I rented the movie elsewhere. I think they would have sent me a replacement. instead I just rented an extra movie that month.


----------



## aaronwt

K_Thompson said:


> Anyone ever have the wrong movie sent to them? If so, how did you deal with it? I ordered The Wolverine Unrated Extended Edition, but they sent the theatrical cut instead. If I wanted the theatrical cut I could have gotten it from Netflix. My sole purpose for using this service is to get movies that are unavailable from Netflix. It's an honest mistake and I emailed them about it but have yet to receive a response.


Just email them about the problem. They will take care of it.


----------



## K_Thompson

aaronwt said:


> Just email them about the problem. They will take care of it.


I emailed them about it two days ago, but have yet to receive any response. I guess I'll try again.


----------



## aaronwt

K_Thompson said:


> I emailed them about it two days ago, but have yet to receive any response. I guess I'll try again.


DID you respond to the email they sent you about the title? This is how I email them if I have an issue. I always respond to the email they sent me asking if I received the title or it being shipped.


----------



## Rudy1

K_Thompson said:


> I emailed them about it two days ago, but have yet to receive any response. I guess I'll try again.


I usually get a response within 24 hours.


----------



## K_Thompson

aaronwt said:


> DID you respond to the email they sent you about the title? This is how I email them if I have an issue. I always respond to the email they sent me asking if I received the title or it being shipped.


That's exactly how I responded to them - via the email they sent asking if I had received the title. I also emailed them this morning using the link on their Contact Us page, which is the same address they use to send out delivery inquiries.


----------



## K_Thompson

^ Update: They responded to my second email and will be sending the correct movie shortly.


----------



## badboi

Did anyone else get this email? 


Sorry but we had to cancel your subscription account. The reason is that you signed up for a subscription account with our old website and old payment provider. In order to continue service, you will need to sign up for a new subscription service with our new site at www.3d-blurayrental.com. If you do not sign up for a new service, any rentals you currently have outstanding will need to be returned within 7 days and anything you are waiting on will be cancelled.

Sorry for any inconvenience. Please let us know if you have any questions.

We thank you for your business.

[email protected]
Trade-in your 3D movies - email us!
http://www.3d-blurayrental.comwww.3d-blurayrental.com
Buy Used & New Movies - http://3bruvsales.comhttp://3bruvsales.com
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/3Dblurayrental/https://www.facebook.com/3Dblurayrental/


----------



## Al O

NO, but I only sign up in July, when did you sign up ?


----------



## badboi

Al O said:


> NO, but I only sign up in July, when did you sign up ?


Quite a long time ago. Probably 2 years. Maybe more. Just seems odd. No announcement on their website.


----------



## Al O

badboi said:


> Quite a long time ago. Probably 2 years. Maybe more. Just seems odd. No announcement on their website.


I believe "aaronwt" and "tomtastic" have been members longer, they will respond when they see your post.


----------



## aaronwt

I remember having some issue last year that required me to sign up again. I think it was at the end of the year term or something. Not sure but I just remember needing to sign up again.


----------



## tomtastic

Never saw that email, been signed up since 1 '15 currently so might be for older accounts, I tried them for a couple months in 2014 but canceled.


----------



## badboi

I emailed them to see if this is really them (never know today) and haven't heard anything. However, whenever I try to order anything it shows up that I have to pay for the rental. Not sure what the deal is but not going to worry about it. For the past few months I've been lucky to get 2 titles a month from them. Not really worth keeping the subscription at that pace.


----------



## aaronwt

Really? Only two titles? For the months of July and August I had a total of 19 titles from them.


----------



## badboi

aaronwt said:


> Really? Only two titles? For the months of July and August I had a total of 19 titles from them.


Never did get Snow White and the Huntsman. On the 5 a month plan and don't even get 5 per month. 



*Order date: *08/21/2016

*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : (Pre-order - ships 08/23/16) Snow White and the Huntsman 4K Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *08/18/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Life of Pi 4K UHD Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *08/08/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Man of Steel 4K UHD 06/16 Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *08/04/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : (Pre-order - ships 08/09/16) Oblivion 4K UHD 07/16 Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *07/22/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Ghostbusters II 4K UHD 04/16 Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *07/22/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Man of Steel 4K UHD 06/16 Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *07/04/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Kung Fu Panda 3 3D Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *06/09/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : (Pre-order - ships 06/14/16) Eddie The Eagle 4K UHD 05/16 Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details 
 *Order date: *06/09/2016
*Items Ordered:* *Price:* *Status:* 

1 of : Chappie 4K UHD Blu-ray (Rental)
 $0.00 See Details


----------



## K_Thompson

I placed a rental in the mail back to them about 3 weeks ago. Apparently they never got it and now say they will be charging me full retail price for the disk. This is unacceptable. If they want to be in the disk by mail business then they need to be prepared to have some disks get lost in the mail and not expect their customers to foot the bill for these losses. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## dwaleke

I've recently signed up for 5 discs a month. I haven't had any issues yet. 

If I'm ever charged for a disc that was put back in the mail and never received I'd drop them immediately (which would result in a larger loss to them than paying for a single lost disc).

Accounting for mail loss has to be factored into the business model. Never once did I have to pay Netflix for a screw-up with mailing in the 8+ years I've been with them.

Good luck to you.


----------



## kwok lau

I do not trust online rental disc providers. Why not try the RED BOX machines........at Super markets.....e.g. Shop Ride; H Mart; Wal Mart etc.

No rental disc received, after rental period and charge full price of the disc ..... disregarding complain of no show up of the disc at all.............unacceptable and nonsense. Stop renting there now.


----------



## nathan_h

K_Thompson said:


> I placed a rental in the mail back to them about 3 weeks ago. Apparently they never got it and now say they will be charging me full retail price for the disk. This is unacceptable. If they want to be in the disk by mail business then they need to be prepared to have some disks get lost in the mail and not expect their customers to foot the bill for these losses. Anyone else have this happen?


That's horrible. I haven't had this happen to me and I would be pretty upset.

I would hope that for any customer they have had for a while, they have a policy where the first lost disc is considered "the cost of doing business" and they only jump to charging for it if it happens multiple times or in the first month of service, since those factors might tip the scales towards possible user error rather than USPS error.


----------



## aaronwt

K_Thompson said:


> I placed a rental in the mail back to them about 3 weeks ago. Apparently they never got it and now say they will be charging me full retail price for the disk. This is unacceptable. If they want to be in the disk by mail business then they need to be prepared to have some disks get lost in the mail and not expect their customers to foot the bill for these losses. Anyone else have this happen?


Why didn't you contact them? I respond to the email they send asking if I received a title. If it doesn't show as returned within a week, I respond to that email and tell them how long it's been since I put it in the mail. Then they typically go ahead and send me something else. Although I'm not sure if any of my returns have ever been lost by the USPS. I do know that over the last four years, several did get lost by the USPS being shipped to me.

They have typically been very responsive to any emails I send them. Sometimes I get an email saying a title was received but it doesn't show that on my account. So I will email them when that happens. Either way they always seem to correct things pretty quickly.


----------



## aaronwt

kwok lau said:


> I do not trust online rental disc providers. Why not try the RED BOX machines........at Super markets.....e.g. Shop Ride; H Mart; Wal Mart etc.
> 
> No rental disc received, after rental period and charge full price of the disc ..... disregarding complain of no show up of the disc at all.............unacceptable and nonsense. Stop renting there now.


Right?? I've had Redbox try to charge me a bunch of extra days for a disc saying it was never returned. When it actually was. One time, the system lost power in the middle of me putting it in the box. Another time, there was no power loss and their system screwed something up. IN both instances they eventually corrected the issues and I didn't get charged. But I did have to call them about it and spend a bunch of time on the phone. And be told at one point or another that I would owe them a bunch of money for the rentals or buying the title.

I've never had any issues with www.3d-blurayrental.com that weren't quickly rectified by sending an email or two.


----------



## K_Thompson

kwok lau said:


> I do not trust online rental disc providers. Why not try the RED BOX machines........at Super markets.....e.g. Shop Ride; H Mart; Wal Mart etc.
> 
> No rental disc received, after rental period and charge full price of the disc ..... disregarding complain of no show up of the disc at all.............unacceptable and nonsense. Stop renting there now.


I use this service because they offer hard to find titles you will never see at Red Box, Netflix, or probably anywhere else. They also carry the retail versions of titles, which means you will always get the HD lossless soundtracks instead of the stripped down lossy Dolby or DTS tracks. But if they screw me by charging late feels or making me pay to replace the lost disk, they will lose me as a customer.


----------



## K_Thompson

aaronwt said:


> Why didn't you contact them? I respond to the email they send asking if I received a title. If it doesn't show as returned within a week, I respond to that email and tell them how long it's been since I put it in the mail. Then they typically go ahead and send me something else. Although I'm not sure if any of my returns have ever been lost by the USPS. I do know that over the last four years, several did get lost by the USPS being shipped to me.
> 
> They have typically been very responsive to any emails I send them. Sometimes I get an email saying a title was received but it doesn't show that on my account. So I will email them when that happens. Either way they always seem to correct things pretty quickly.


I pretty much take the same steps you do when letting them know when I place a title in the mail back to them. They haven't charged me yet and I did send them an email about this in response. I just have to wait to see how they respond. I haven't had any complaints about their customer service yet and I hope that continues, but we'll see. Losing me a customer would far exceed the cost of replacing the lost title.

I wonder if they still monitor this thread they way they used to.


----------



## dhvsfan

K_Thompson said:


> I pretty much take the same steps you do when letting them know when I place a title in the mail back to them. They haven't charged me yet and I did send them an email about this in response. I just have to wait to see how they respond. I haven't had any complaints about their customer service yet and I hope that continues, but we'll see. Losing me a customer would far exceed the cost of replacing the lost title.
> 
> I wonder if they still monitor this thread they way they used to.


Being naive, late to the party and not really knowing anything about 3d-blurayrental - Does the return mailer have a USPS tracking code ? I have had USPS lose stuff before. HOWEVER, if I have the tracking code, calling USPS always seems to solve the issue in the end.


----------



## K_Thompson

dhvsfan said:


> Being naive, late to the party and not really knowing anything about 3d-blurayrental - Does the return mailer have a USPS tracking code ? I have had USPS lose stuff before. HOWEVER, if I have the tracking code, calling USPS always seems to solve the issue in the end.


That's a good point. I don't have any of their mailers to check for a tracking code at the moment, but I have several discs on the way to me so I'll check for that when they arrive. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## K_Thompson

Tragedy averted. After a few emails, they placed a note in my file to indicate that the disc is in the mail back to them and I will not be charged any late fees or the replacement cost of the disc. They've managed to maintain their track record of excellent customer service. I'm glad it worked out. I have a large number of titles in my wish list that I can't rent anywhere else.


----------



## rural scribe

K_Thompson said:


> I placed a rental in the mail back to them about 3 weeks ago. Apparently they never got it and now say they will be charging me full retail price for the disk. This is unacceptable. If they want to be in the disk by mail business then they need to be prepared to have some disks get lost in the mail and not expect their customers to foot the bill for these losses. Anyone else have this happen?


I have had several disks that took weeks or months to get back to them. One took over a year to get back. I've never been charged for any of them.

Here is some correspondence on a missing disk, which eventually did show up:

Hello,
I have made this a missing disc, someday it might show up. Nothing more you need to do, I have taken care of it.

We thank you for your business.

[email protected]
Trade-in your 3D movies - email us!
www.3d-blurayrental.com
Buy Used & New Movies - http://3bruvsales.com
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/3Dblurayrental/

-----Original Message from me -----

I mailed Men In Black III 3D back to you last year, in July of 2015. If it didn't get back to you, maybe the postal service lost it.


----------



## K_Thompson

A few days after my initial email exchange with them about the lost disc, I received another email stating the disc had been received. So all is now well.


----------



## Eclipse01

how long from the time you put in your mail from the time you get the new disk?

I used to have Blockbuster online and dropped them instantly to go back to Netflix due to them taking a full week to get my disk back (meaning I wouldn't get anther disk until the following tuesday usually)


----------



## dwaleke

You order your next disk when you put the one you have in the mailbox. There is no waiting for them to get it back.

Shipping to me in MI takes longer than Netflix. However I am able to get 5 discs per month with the single disc plan so I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## K_Thompson

dhvsfan said:


> Being naive, late to the party and not really knowing anything about 3d-blurayrental - Does the return mailer have a USPS tracking code ? I have had USPS lose stuff before. HOWEVER, if I have the tracking code, calling USPS always seems to solve the issue in the end.


No USPS tracking code on the return mailer.


----------



## K_Thompson

Eclipse01 said:


> how long from the time you put in your mail from the time you get the new disk?
> 
> I used to have Blockbuster online and dropped them instantly to go back to Netflix due to them taking a full week to get my disk back (meaning I wouldn't get anther disk until the following tuesday usually)


It usually takes about 5 days on average for them to get a disc to me in California. That's too long for it to be worthwhile to sign up for a subscription so I just order however many discs I want whenever I want. It's more expensive that way, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## StormTrooperz

I was looking into their services for some time and refused to jump on the bandwagon due to the fact that they lack unlimited rental option. Maybe in the near future this option will be added but for now its netflix for me.


----------



## aaronwt

StormTrooperz said:


> I was looking into their services for some time and refused to jump on the bandwagon due to the fact that they lack unlimited rental option. Maybe in the near future this option will be added but for now its netflix for me.


It's been this way for many years. I wouldn't expect it to change.


----------



## Eclipse01

K_Thompson said:


> It usually takes about 5 days on average for them to get a disc to me in California. That's too long for it to be worthwhile to sign up for a subscription so I just order however many discs I want whenever I want. It's more expensive that way, but it doesn't bother me.


that is what i was afraid of


----------



## nathan_h

For volume renting, Netflix is impossible to beat.

For specialty renting, "3d blu ray rental.com" is hard to beat. 

Netflix almost never has the Criterion, 3d, UHD, or foreign titles I am looking for, so regardless of how cheap the per disc price is, it's actually not a value for me since they don't have what I want.

With "3d blu ray rental.com" my price per rental is about $3.50 when I am on the 2 a month or 5 a month plan. That's cheaper per title than an iTunes or Vudu rental but requires a bit of patience. 

But it will never be faster or as cheap as Netflix. I don't want it to be. I love the way they buy ANYTHING I ask about. See it on Amazon and not in their library? They'll buy it and you can rent it.


----------



## ultramookie

nathan_h said:


> For volume renting, Netflix is impossible to beat.
> 
> For specialty renting, "3d blu ray rental.com" is hard to beat.
> 
> Netflix almost never has the Criterion, 3d, UHD, or foreign titles I am looking for, so regardless of how cheap the per disc price is, it's actually not a value for me since they don't have what I want.
> 
> With "3d blu ray rental.com" my price per rental is about $3.50 when I am on the 2 a month or 5 a month plan. That's cheaper per title than an iTunes or Vudu rental but requires a bit of patience.
> 
> But it will never be faster or as cheap as Netflix. I don't want it to be. I love the way they buy ANYTHING I ask about. See it on Amazon and not in their library? They'll buy it and you can rent it.


I am on the two disc plan and supplement with Redbox and the local library. Usually, the library will have stuff I don't mind seeing just on DVD or Blu-ray. Redbox is great for instant gratification when it comes to new releases -- and much cheaper than renting from iTunes, Vudu or Amazon.


----------



## K_Thompson

nathan_h said:


> For volume renting, Netflix is impossible to beat.
> 
> For specialty renting, "3d blu ray rental.com" is hard to beat.
> 
> Netflix almost never has the Criterion, 3d, UHD, or foreign titles I am looking for, so regardless of how cheap the per disc price is, it's actually not a value for me since they don't have what I want.
> 
> With "3d blu ray rental.com" my price per rental is about $3.50 when I am on the 2 a month or 5 a month plan. That's cheaper per title than an iTunes or Vudu rental but requires a bit of patience.
> 
> But it will never be faster or as cheap as Netflix. I don't want it to be. I love the way they buy ANYTHING I ask about. See it on Amazon and not in their library? They'll buy it and you can rent it.


I've already had them add several titles myself. I've never encountered a company willing to go the extra mile like this for their customers. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Motley01

This place is a joke. I signed up about 10 days ago, and I still have yet to receive my first 4k movie order. I'm on the 2 discs per month plan. They have absolutely no 4k movies in stock.

I'm not waiting 20 days to get a 4k movie. I'm cancelling my service.


----------



## ultramookie

Motley01 said:


> This place is a joke. I signed up about 10 days ago, and I still have yet to receive my first 4k movie order. I'm on the 2 discs per month plan. They have absolutely no 4k movies in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not waiting 20 days to get a 4k movie. I'm cancelling my service.




Cool. One less person that I have to fight for 4K movies.


----------



## aaronwt

Like any rental service there is only a finite number of titles. And with the subscription service there is no return date either. I know I've broken my five day rule with the Now You See Me 2 UHD BD. I've had it for two weeks now. Typically if I haven't watched a title in five days or so I send it back. I started doing this around eight or nine years ago when I had Netflix HD DVD/BD titles out for over six months without watching them. After that I decided to send every title back whether I watched it or not after so many days.


----------



## termite

If I subscribe to a subscription plan (say 2 limit per month) can I cancel it at any time?
Looking at this site for a while now just to rent 3D titles...
Also if the disk won't play for some reason will they send a replacement?


----------



## evertec

termite said:


> If I subscribe to a subscription plan (say 2 limit per month) can I cancel it at any time?
> Looking at this site for a while now just to rent 3D titles...
> Also if the disk won't play for some reason will they send a replacement?


Yes you can cancel at any time. They've been very good about sending replacements that don't work for me, they even bought a new disc for me when only the new ones would work with the xbox one s.


----------



## termite

I opened an account online few days ago but haven't received any E-mail confirmations from the site. Is this normal?


----------



## dwaleke

termite said:


> I opened an account online few days ago but haven't received any E-mail confirmations from the site. Is this normal?


No it's not. When I opened my account a couple months ago I did it on Saturday and received an e-mail Sunday.

Check your spam filter.


----------



## termite

dwaleke said:


> No it's not. When I opened my account a couple months ago I did it on Saturday and received an e-mail Sunday.
> 
> Check your spam filter.


Nothing in the spam folder also. I can log into the site with the password etc. but no E-mail from them.
Do you only get E-mail if you sign up for a subscription plan? strange ..


----------



## dwaleke

termite said:


> Nothing in the spam folder also. I can log into the site with the password etc. but no E-mail from them.
> Do you only get E-mail if you sign up for a subscription plan? strange ..


Yes I believe so. If you just created an account go ahead and rent a disc. You only have to wait if you get a subscription.


----------



## Eclipse01

I sure wish EVERYTHING they had isn't in "short wait"


----------



## aaronwt

I ordered the 3D BD of The Force Awakens on it's release day(11/15) so it was pretty much guaranteed to be a wait status. They shipped it seven days later on 11/22. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow so I can watch it this weekend.


----------



## termite

I joined a subscription plan yesterday (11/25) and received the activation e-mail today. Reading that I see that their monthly limit applies to "calendar month" and not when you signup. What does this mean? Since I have only couple of days left this month will I lose out on this months limit despite being charged?


----------



## nathan_h

termite said:


> I joined a subscription plan yesterday (11/25) and received the activation e-mail today. Reading that I see that their monthly limit applies to "calendar month" and not when you signup. What does this mean? Since I have only couple of days left this month will I lose out on this months limit despite being charged?


Hard to say but in my experience, just RENTING it (even if there is a wait) this month is enough to "get it" under this month's quota -- even if it doesn't ship right away.

So rent up to your monthly limit asap and see.


----------



## nathan_h

Eclipse01 said:


> I sure wish EVERYTHING they had isn't in "short wait"


I rent stuff on Short Wait all the time and sometimes it arrives within the week, sometimes it takes several weeks.

The Force Awakens 3D was listed as Short Wait, and I received it the same week it was released.

That said, when I ordered Battle Beyond the Stars (boy, was that an artifact of a bygone era and not in a great way, but I was curious and had never seen it) it was Short Wait and took several weeks to reach me. 

But it was also a BluRay they added to their library at my request.


----------



## aaronwt

nathan_h said:


> I rent stuff on Short Wait all the time and sometimes it arrives within the week, sometimes it takes several weeks.
> 
> The Force Awakens 3D was listed as Short Wait, and I received it the same week it was released.
> 
> That said, when I ordered Battle Beyond the Stars (boy, was that an artifact of a bygone era and not in a great way, but I was curious and had never seen it) it was Short Wait and took several weeks to reach me.
> 
> But it was also a BluRay they added to their library at my request.


And that is another great feature. Adding a requested title. I've only done it once though. But it is certainly a nice option.


----------



## termite

Will they find and add the original Sammy's Adventure 3D (Secret Passage?) I hear it has great 3D but hard to find..


Maybe this item.

http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-ad...2d-version-hong/1024542675-0-0-0-en/info.html


----------



## nathan_h

Send them a note.


----------



## Eclipse01

nathan_h said:


> I rent stuff on Short Wait all the time and sometimes it arrives within the week, sometimes it takes several weeks.
> 
> The Force Awakens 3D was listed as Short Wait, and I received it the same week it was released.
> 
> That said, when I ordered Battle Beyond the Stars (boy, was that an artifact of a bygone era and not in a great way, but I was curious and had never seen it) it was Short Wait and took several weeks to reach me.
> 
> But it was also a BluRay they added to their library at my request.


In that case, I really wish they had a queue system then...so they could send me the soonest one available in my list.

I just signed up on thursday, I will be a bit upset if it takes me weeks to get my first movie.


----------



## K_Thompson

nathan_h said:


> Send them a note.


Send them a link where they can purchase the title also. Whenever I request they add a title to their service, they always ask that I supply a link to a retailer (usually Amazon).


----------



## nathan_h

Yes it is a good idea to send a link!

And I to wish they had the proper queue system. Adding another title you want above and beyond the short wait titles is a modest workaround. Not ideal.


----------



## termite

I sent them couple of requests (with links) for new additions. Let's see what happens..


----------



## termite

My first rental is still in the mail but I'm already impressed with their customer service. I sent them 2 requests and they already filled one and the other also ordered. They sent me a note saying they're also excited to watch this 3D title since I recommend it so highly


----------



## Eclipse01

Is it just me or does the "Wish list" not show the current wait?


----------



## nathan_h

I think that is correct.


----------



## termite

Eclipse01 said:


> Is it just me or does the "Wish list" not show the current wait?


Right. Perhaps an enhancement request their system.


----------



## nathan_h

If they are taking requests, I think a queue system would be awesome...


----------



## sparky7

I sent a request maybe 6 months ago to get Disney's WOW bluray. I wanted to calibrate TV and being out of print they were around $45 or more on Ebay.
And 3d-bluray purchased it and then rented to me. That's great service.


----------



## termite

It'd be nice if we can also rent other region 3D disks.. we can get a multi-region player but that won't help if we can't rent region B titles.
I hear there're some very good 3D titles in region B for example..


----------



## aaronwt

termite said:


> It'd be nice if we can also rent other region 3D disks.. we can get a multi-region player but that won't help if we can't rent region B titles.
> I hear there're some very good 3D titles in region B for example..


They do have some 3D titles from overseas in Asia. But I think those are the same region as Noth America. The Movie Noah is one 3D BD title that comes to mind that is not available in North America. That 3d-blurayrental has.

Need for Speed is another one from Asia. Big Hero 6 is another.(but that one I think is a region free UK verison) The only thing about those specialty titles is that the rental cost is $8.99 or higher. And subscriptions can only rent the $8 and lower titles. So you have to pay individually to rent those specialty titles. But at least there is still the option to rent them. I've rented several of them over the last four years. And have been grateful for the option to do so.


----------



## termite

aaronwt said:


> They do have some 3D titles from overseas in Asia. But I think those are the same region as Noth America. The Movie Noah is one 3D BD title that comes to mind that is not available in North America. That 3d-blurayrental has.
> 
> Need for Speed is another one from Asia. Big Hero 6 is another.(but that one I think is a region free UK verison) The only thing about those specialty titles is that the rental cost is $8.99 or higher. And subscriptions can only rent the $8 and lower titles. So you have to pay individually to rent those specialty titles. But at least there is still the option to rent them. I've rented several of them over the last four years. And have been grateful for the option to do so.


Yes I think those foreign titles they have are all region-free or region-A.
I'd really like to rent this one for example but it seems to be region-B so hard to convince them to carry for rent.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Robinson-Crusoe-3D-2D-Blu-ray/dp/B01EJSY4JG


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

*Still in business?*

Is this company still operating? I've been with them for several months and it's been worth it for a source of 4K Blue-rays short of spending $29.99 + tax per title at Bestbuy or whatever at VUDU. But in the last few weeks the company has not acknowledged receipt of a disc I returned and has not shipped either of the two discs that were a "slight delay," or whatever they call it. I did get an automated response for my latest order telling me that there would be a delay.

I've emailed them, no response. (In the past they have responded promptly.) The last time they charged my CC was Nov. 22. Today is Dec. 15 and I'm watching to see if they charge me again.

Anyone have any information? Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## evertec

Larry Rosenberg said:


> Is this company still operating? I've been with them for several months and it's been worth it for a source of 4K Blue-rays short of spending $29.99 + tax per title at Bestbuy or whatever at VUDU. But in the last few weeks the company has not acknowledged receipt of a disc I returned and has not shipped either of the two discs that were a "slight delay," or whatever they call it. I did get an automated response for my latest order telling me that there would be a delay.
> 
> I've emailed them, no response. (In the past they have responded promptly.) The last time they charged my CC was Nov. 22. Today is Dec. 15 and I'm watching to see if they charge me again.
> 
> Anyone have any information? Any thoughts?
> Thanks.


I still have a couple discs out that I haven't watched yet from them, and they just charged me for my monthly fee. I haven't ordered any in the last month but I just ordered the Jason Bourne 4K that had a short wait a few days ago so we'll see.


----------



## aaronwt

Larry Rosenberg said:


> Is this company still operating? I've been with them for several months and it's been worth it for a source of 4K Blue-rays short of spending $29.99 + tax per title at Bestbuy or whatever at VUDU. But in the last few weeks the company has not acknowledged receipt of a disc I returned and has not shipped either of the two discs that were a "slight delay," or whatever they call it. I did get an automated response for my latest order telling me that there would be a delay.
> 
> I've emailed them, no response. (In the past they have responded promptly.) The last time they charged my CC was Nov. 22. Today is Dec. 15 and I'm watching to see if they charge me again.
> 
> Anyone have any information? Any thoughts?
> Thanks.


I've received several titles in the past week. And I also received an email from them this past Saturday about the I Am Legend UHD BD. I had ordered the rental and the email said that it had been delayed from the manufacturer. And they removed it from the website for now.


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

aaronwt said:


> I've received several titles in the past week. And I also received an email from them this past Saturday about the I Am Legend UHD BD. I had ordered the rental and the email said that it had been delayed from the manufacturer. And they removed it from the website for now.


Cosmic. 

I just heard back from the company after posting here. They received my returned disc and one of the discs I ordered has shipped. They said I'm at the top of the list for the one I am still waiting for. So it looks like they are back on their game.

I'm glad to hear from them on more than a personal level because this seems like a 100% reasonable solution for any home theater fans who want to see and hear 4k/HDR/Dolby Atmos blue-rays without spending the rent money.


----------



## department76

I'm going to pause my netflix discs and give this a try. Reliable content in 3D and UHD both are otherwise hard to come by, and both would be excellent for the HT


----------



## Eclipse01

I don't know about this service, maybe i'm just used to the speedy fast service of netflix and I am spoiled, but I have had the service for almost 30 days now.

immediately put a new release UHD in my order and have yet to receive that, also did another new release 2 weeks layer, still havn't received any notification or nothing. 

basically I have only received to movies (old ones) in my month so far.


----------



## tomtastic

Anyone here have Netflix? Shipping is taking forever now. I know they don't ship out on Sat. anymore but DVD's take at least 2 days maybe 3 to arrive. Normally, it was the next day they shipped. Guess it has something to do with USPS but slower service and same price, go figure.

Oh and checking my Netflix que it seems about half my list is on wait. I know most new releases were always a wait with 3Dbluray but the older stuff was usually always in stock and the new stuff, once I figured out you just had to add it to your cart and then order something else, it wasn't that long of a wait. Netflix, I've had stuff on wait for months and months. I'm actually considering canceling Netflix and I've had the DVD plan for years.


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

Eclipse01 said:


> I don't know about this service, maybe i'm just used to the speedy fast service of netflix and I am spoiled, but I have had the service for almost 30 days now.
> 
> immediately put a new release UHD in my order and have yet to receive that, also did another new release 2 weeks layer, still havn't received any notification or nothing.
> 
> basically I have only received to movies (old ones) in my month so far.


I look at it this way: We have a ton of money invested in currently state of the art home theater and we want to see a return on our investment. The best way to do that is with 4K/HDR/Atmos Blu-ray. The discs cost $30.00 to buy either in physical or streaming format, but about $3.50 to rent from this company. I'm willing to wait for my two discs a month and I may increase my plan to even more. The discs do eventually arrive and I don't know of any other way to get them for this price.


----------



## nightfly85

Eclipse01 said:


> I don't know about this service, maybe i'm just used to the speedy fast service of netflix and I am spoiled, but I have had the service for almost 30 days now.
> 
> immediately put a new release UHD in my order and have yet to receive that, also did another new release 2 weeks layer, still havn't received any notification or nothing.
> 
> basically I have only received to movies (old ones) in my month so far.


I've been a customer for four years or more. When they were located and shipped in LA, CA, I got rentals just a day off of what Netlfix would do living in San Diego. Since moving to IL, it takes about a week or more.

You can't be in a hurry or expect 2 or 3 day delivery unless perhaps if you live in IL. The queuing system sucks and so on. 

But they have reasonable prices; good customer service; will acquire titles you request; and have 3D and UHD (and games if your into that) rentals with a good selection (not the best, but good). And most important they rent standard RETAIL versions of they discs not any RENTAL versions (lacking HD audio and other things).

If they don't have something I want, I email them. Usually within a month, I get notified that they now have the title.

No one else offers what they offer. I hope they cont to be a profitable company and will cont their service for the foreseeable future ( with hopefully a better queuing system)

Edit to add that I always eventually get every title that I rent from them. Unlike Netflix or even BB back in the day, I had titles sitting in "long wait" for a very long time.


----------



## Wryker

tomtastic said:


> Anyone here have Netflix? Shipping is taking forever now. I know they don't ship out on Sat. anymore but DVD's take at least 2 days maybe 3 to arrive. Normally, it was the next day they shipped. Guess it has something to do with USPS but slower service and same price, go figure.
> 
> Oh and checking my Netflix que it seems about half my list is on wait. I know most new releases were always a wait with 3Dbluray but the older stuff was usually always in stock and the new stuff, once I figured out you just had to add it to your cart and then order something else, it wasn't that long of a wait. Netflix, I've had stuff on wait for months and months. I'm actually considering canceling Netflix and I've had the DVD plan for years.


I too have noticed a HUGE slow down in shipping out titles. I also noticed the Nashville 'hub' (where I live) is 'gone' and all my titles now come from GA. It's still slower, they used to immediately turn around and ship and now it seems to take an extra day or two. Very frustrating. On the POSITIVE side - 3d bluray added a Chicago hub months ago and I noticed the time from shipment to my receipt has been cut by 1-3 days! Now if they only had enough copies on-hand...!


----------



## aaronwt

Wryker said:


> I too have noticed a HUGE slow down in shipping out titles. I also noticed the Nashville 'hub' (where I live) is 'gone' and all my titles now come from GA. It's still slower, they used to immediately turn around and ship and now it seems to take an extra day or two. Very frustrating. On the POSITIVE side - 3d bluray added a Chicago hub months ago and I noticed the time from shipment to my receipt has been cut by 1-3 days! Now if they only had enough copies on-hand...!


It's the Holidays. All USPS mail delivery times are increased during this time of year.


----------



## Wryker

aaronwt said:


> It's the Holidays. All USPS mail delivery times are increased during this time of year.


The holidays have nothing to do with it - this has been going on for months.


----------



## aaronwt

Wryker said:


> The holidays have nothing to do with it - this has been going on for months.


I've only seen increased delivery times during the last few weeks.


----------



## nathan_h

TL;DR Netflix is getting slower in shipping, so 3d-bluray-rental who used to be dinged for shipping speed is perhaps not as bad as we thought.




Wryker said:


> I too have noticed a HUGE slow down in shipping out titles. I also noticed the Nashville 'hub' (where I live) is 'gone' and all my titles now come from GA. It's still slower, they used to immediately turn around and ship and now it seems to take an extra day or two. Very frustrating. On the POSITIVE side - 3d bluray added a Chicago hub months ago and I noticed the time from shipment to my receipt has been cut by 1-3 days! Now if they only had enough copies on-hand...!





aaronwt said:


> It's the Holidays. All USPS mail delivery times are increased during this time of year.





Wryker said:


> The holidays have nothing to do with it - this has been going on for months.





aaronwt said:


> I've only seen increased delivery times during the last few weeks.


----------



## umenon

Quick and easy question for current subscribers ...

I am thinking about subscribing but all the titles on the website shows varying rental prices for each of the titles ... whats going on?


----------



## termite

umenon said:


> Quick and easy question for current subscribers ...
> 
> I am thinking about subscribing but all the titles on the website shows varying rental prices for each of the titles ... whats going on?


Yes the prices can be different from title to title but if you're on a subscription plan it's based on # of disks per month.
Only exception as far as I know is the disks with prices $8.99 and up. Those are treated as special buy items and do not count towards subscription plans. Everyone pays the individual full price for those titles.


----------



## termite

termite said:


> Will they find and add the original Sammy's Adventure 3D (Secret Passage?) I hear it has great 3D but hard to find..
> 
> 
> Maybe this item.
> 
> http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-ad...2d-version-hong/1024542675-0-0-0-en/info.html


Just to let everyone know that they did finally add this title and is available to rent now. I placed my rental order yesterday!
They ordered this from YesAsia US site but seems not happy with the experience. Disappointingly they just turned down my 2nd request for another highly rated 3D title also available as region A compatible from YesAsia. They say they're not happy about the shipping times from YesAsia.


http://www.yesasia.com/us/1044743830-0-0-0-en/info.html


With 3D releases more alive outside the US these days I wonder what options we have renting those region A compatible ones only available outside the US. 


Interestingly I just found the above title listed at Best Buy although backordered until next month ..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/the-taking-of-tiger-mountain-3d-blu-ray-2014/29085633.p?skuId=29085633


----------



## rural scribe

I made a request of 3D blurayrental to carry the 3D version of "The BFG".

Here is my request and their reply:

Hi:

I would like to rent a 3D blu-ray disk of "The BFG" from you. This is a 2016 Disney film directed by Steven Spielberg. I noticed you don't have it for rent (you have only the 2D version) but the 3D version is for sale on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-BFG-Liv...834623?hash=item23765fa37f:g:w8wAAOSwA3dYIRZr

I realize this is more than you usually have to pay for disks, and if you do offer it for rental, it probably won't be covered by my subscription plan, but for this movie, I'd be willing to pay more to rent it, like "Big Hero 6" and some other movies like those you offer that are not covered by subscription.

I think this would be a good movie for you to offer, since it was pretty popular, and it is based on a popular book.

Their reply:

"Thank you for the request but we are not interested in purchasing 3D titles from eBay.

"We thank you for your business."

Well, it was worth a shot. Maybe somebody they approve of buying blu-rays from will sell it someday.

I'd buy it myself, but at over $30, it is out of my price range.


----------



## 3DBob

rural scribe said:


> Their reply:
> 
> "Thank you for the request but we are not interested in purchasing 3D titles from eBay.
> 
> "We thank you for your business."
> 
> Well, it was worth a shot. Maybe somebody they approve of buying blu-rays from will sell it someday.
> 
> I'd buy it myself, but at over $30, it is out of my price range.


They will buy used discs from renters, so maybe that is the route needed...thanks for being the mule on this one...lol.


----------



## termite

rural scribe said:


> I made a request of 3D blurayrental to carry the 3D version of "The BFG".
> 
> Here is my request and their reply:
> 
> Hi:
> 
> I would like to rent a 3D blu-ray disk of "The BFG" from you. This is a 2016 Disney film directed by Steven Spielberg. I noticed you don't have it for rent (you have only the 2D version) but the 3D version is for sale on Ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-BFG-Liv...834623?hash=item23765fa37f:g:w8wAAOSwA3dYIRZr
> 
> I realize this is more than you usually have to pay for disks, and if you do offer it for rental, it probably won't be covered by my subscription plan, but for this movie, I'd be willing to pay more to rent it, like "Big Hero 6" and some other movies like those you offer that are not covered by subscription.
> 
> I think this would be a good movie for you to offer, since it was pretty popular, and it is based on a popular book.
> 
> Their reply:
> 
> "Thank you for the request but we are not interested in purchasing 3D titles from eBay.
> 
> "We thank you for your business."
> 
> Well, it was worth a shot. Maybe somebody they approve of buying blu-rays from will sell it someday.
> 
> I'd buy it myself, but at over $30, it is out of my price range.



I sent a similar request (mentioned in the earlier post) and they replied with a similar answer. I sent 3 different links but they said they're not interested. One of my earlier requests they fulfilled and I already rented outside my plan for $9 I think. Great 3D on that so well worth it. I'm in the same boat as you looking for great 3D titles and unfortunately many are not available except in places like ebay or foreign.


----------



## Juju1999

Eclipse01 said:


> I don't know about this service, maybe i'm just used to the speedy fast service of netflix and I am spoiled, but I have had the service for almost 30 days now.
> 
> immediately put a new release UHD in my order and have yet to receive that, also did another new release 2 weeks layer, still havn't received any notification or nothing.
> 
> basically I have only received to movies (old ones) in my month so far.


I've had the same exact experience. Very disappointing, and terrible customer service.


----------



## Juju1999

Wryker said:


> The holidays have nothing to do with it - this has been going on for months.


Yes, exactly - just tried them out in January and had the same SLOW AF experience.


----------



## Juju1999

Juju1999 said:


> I've had the same exact experience. Very disappointing, and terrible customer service.


Yes exactly, terrible. Like customer service is run by some cranky troll.


----------



## Juju1999

badboi said:


> I emailed them to see if this is really them (never know today) and haven't heard anything. However, whenever I try to order anything it shows up that I have to pay for the rental. Not sure what the deal is but not going to worry about it. For the past few months I've been lucky to get 2 titles a month from them. Not really worth keeping the subscription at that pace.


Nope, not worth it at all. The most aggravating part is that they sell a 5 disc per month service, which is not actually possible. Even turning around my rentals within a day, most I was able to get was two in one month. I let them know of my disappointment in their service, and they acted like massive babies. Rude.


----------



## Juju1999

Eclipse01 said:


> that is what i was afraid of


Yes, confirming again that their shipping just takes too long. Terrible subscription service.


----------



## Juju1999

aaronwt said:


> USPS was screwed up back then. I had a bunch of things shipped to me by USPS that took much longer than normal to get to me because of the snow storms.


For all of these responders commenting on slow shipping time, those who blame the weather or the holidays... Is this the company themselves? Seems like fake posts. and a whole lot of excuses.


----------



## Juju1999

Ricoflashback said:


> I tried them again this past week but same old problem - - very slow in shipping "in demand" movies. I cancelled this morning.
> 
> If it's acceptable to you to wait for long periods of time between movies OR you if want to rent UHD/4K Bluray discs - - then great. It's worth the wait and savings compared to buying movies outright.
> 
> Otherwise - - the "Slowboat To China" delivery method is painful and excruciating. It doesn't make up for the supposed availability of content versus my local Redbox, which will have movies a week or two or three later than 3D Bluray Rental. Yes, Redbox can be limited in their offerings, but they are available EVERY time I've wanted a movie and I could always find a location with the movie I wanted.
> 
> One man's experience. YMMV.


Same exact experience on my end. Terrible service, just decided to buy the dang movie after waiting TWO weeks for my second rental.


----------



## wmcclain

I get five a month.

-Bill


----------



## Juju1999

nathan_h said:


> About to sign up with these guys, when my 3d emitter arrives, and have a question -- just to set my expectations correctly.
> 
> What's the typical wait time on new releases? Reading the thread, it looks like I might be waiting a few weeks after release date to receive a new release disc. That's workable (not ideal of course in this instant gratification culture we live in). But if it were often MONTHS, like that OTHER rental service often was when I subscribed to them, that would be a deal breaker.


In my personal experience, they are VERY slow. Unless you live just nearby their operation it will take sometimes 1-2 weeks to get your rental. I cannot recommend this service, very disappointing.


----------



## nathan_h

Juju1999 said:


> In my personal experience, they are VERY slow. Unless you live just nearby their operation it will take sometimes 1-2 weeks to get your rental. I cannot recommend this service, very disappointing.


No real complaints here. Been using them for nearly a year.

Yes, it can take 2 or 3 weeks to get a new release, but sometimes they arrive within a couple of days of release. There is no guarantee. It's a shared physical resource. Sometimes other people are ahead in line. So if that matters to you, definitely avoid this service for your new release needs. Some people have a system about what day they submit their order on, in relation to the disc release date, etc, but I am not convinced that really makes a big difference.

So, I use it because I don't want to buy this stuff, but I do want the highest quality possible.

And, if I gotta watch something on release day, I will use a streaming service or red box. Obviously the latter does not have 3d nor UHD. But sometimes I will choose to suffer through a Blu ray....


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

nathan_h said:


> No real complaints here. Been using them for nearly a year.
> 
> Yes, it can take 2 or 3 weeks to get a new release, but sometimes they arrive within a couple of days of release. There is no guarantee. It's a shared physical resource. Sometimes other people are ahead in line. So if that matters to you, definitely avoid this service for your new release needs. Some people have a system about what day they submit their order on, in relation to the disc release date, etc, but I am not convinced that really makes a big difference.
> 
> So, I use it because I don't want to buy this stuff, but I do want the highest quality possible.
> 
> And, if I gotta watch something on release day, I will use a streaming service or red box. Obviously the latter does not have 3d nor UHD. But sometimes I will choose to suffer through a Blu ray....


If anyone knows of another service which rents 4K/HDR/Dolby Atmos discs for about $3.50, please let me know. In the meantime, this company is worth every penny and the wait time. Many of us have a ton of time and money invested in our home theater setups and the only way we are gonna' be able to use them to their fullest is with Blu-ray UHD/HDR/Atmos versions. Short of purchasing discs, or a few online titles that cost the same as discs, this company provides the only alternative I have found so far. I'm confident this will change some day, but until it does ...


----------



## cwulff

nathan_h said:


> No real complaints here. Been using them for nearly a year.
> 
> Yes, it can take 2 or 3 weeks to get a new release, but sometimes they arrive within a couple of days of release. There is no guarantee. It's a shared physical resource. Sometimes other people are ahead in line. So if that matters to you, definitely avoid this service for your new release needs. Some people have a system about what day they submit their order on, in relation to the disc release date, etc, but I am not convinced that really makes a big difference.
> 
> So, I use it because I don't want to buy this stuff, but I do want the highest quality possible.
> 
> And, if I gotta watch something on release day, I will use a streaming service or red box. Obviously the latter does not have 3d nor UHD. But sometimes I will choose to suffer through a Blu ray....


I too have been using them for nearly a year and have no complaints.

Do I wish the ordering and web site were more advanced? Of course, but being able to watch rare (or even barely-rare) titles on blu-ray with the latest transfer and audio is what I want and it is what I get it from them. I have only requested a few titles that they didn't already stock and they purchased all of them within a month or so.

There are a vast number of classic, independent, and out-of-print titles that Netflix only carries on DVD, if at all. It only takes a few of those to make the 3DBR subscription worthwhile for me. On top of the "rental only" scenario, so many titles are being remastered for the 4K generation that I frequently find the Netflix blu-ray to be inferior disc and wish I had just ordered it from 3DBR instead. They odds of receiving a damaged disc from Netflix is much higher as well.

With that said, I do still keep my Netflix subscription for high demand stuff like new releases and Disney titles, plus the occasional Criterion title that they carry. That helps me avoid most of the wait times that I might experience from 3DBR and save a couple bucks on those titles.


----------



## aaronwt

Juju1999 said:


> Nope, not worth it at all. The most aggravating part is that they sell a 5 disc per month service, which is not actually possible. Even turning around my rentals within a day, most I was able to get was two in one month. I let them know of my disappointment in their service, and they acted like massive babies. Rude.


I've been using them since 2012 and have always been on the three out plan which allows you to get a max of 15 discs a month. I think I hit the maximum one month, but I've had several months where I got 13 and 14 discs. And have zero problems receiving ten discs a month. Although the only reason I don't get more is because I don't typically rent that many each month. If a title I order is not in stock, I immediately place another order. Eventually the one that wasn't in stock will show up, while I will be sent a different title instead.

WOuld I like to have a queue? Of course. Would I like it to be faster? of course. But it's not like you need to wait for them to receive your return before ordering another title. The day you stick a title in the mail, you can order another title. Although I typically place my orders on Tuesday. When titles typically first become available to order. And then they are released a week later.

And since I dropped Netflix Disc rentals last year, after seventeen years renting from Netflix, I've had no problem with 3DBD rental taking it's place. You just need to use it differently since it does take longer to receive titles instead of only one day like it took with Netflix. And since 3D BD rental gives me access to 2D, 3D, UHD, and game BDs, it's a better value than Netflix was.

I just hope they continue to stick around. I will continue to use use them as long as they are. SInce I don't know any one else that rents all those formats and also has a wide variety too.

EDIT: I'll use Redbox occasionally to take up the slack. But I only have six to ten rentals a year from there.


----------



## Roussi

They have been great for me; no subscription, just renting 3D BRDs from time to time. I don't go for the newest releases, usually have enough bought disks to watch until the rentals age somewhat. Timely service, good communication.


----------



## Eclipse01

Canceled my service today

out of a whole month and me pushing movie after movie (3 at a time) trying to just get anything I only managed to get one movie (that I barely wanted to see) this whole month.

On top of the very cluttered service
-Lack of an actual queue service
-The sluggish "add to cart" every time you want a new movie checked out (which always took me 2 trys to get it to accept for some reason)
-The wish list not updating after you "check out" a movie
-The wish list not showing the wait time
-Very delayed emails

Just not worth the $$$ IMO, I respect anyone that thinks otherwise who knows maybe you just had better luck then me, I really wanted to like it since this is the only place you can rent UHD and 3D, but if I only get one a month, i might as well just go out and buy one every month....


----------



## Eclipse01

Larry Rosenberg said:


> If anyone knows of another service which rents 4K/HDR/Dolby Atmos discs for about $3.50, please let me know. In the meantime, this company is worth every penny and the wait time. Many of us have a ton of time and money invested in our home theater setups and the only way we are gonna' be able to use them to their fullest is with Blu-ray UHD/HDR/Atmos versions. Short of purchasing discs, or a few online titles that cost the same as discs, this company provides the only alternative I have found so far. I'm confident this will change some day, but until it does ...



It is $8 to rent a UHD/3D from them... Standalone,

or are you talking about the $7 2 out a month is $3.50 each...


----------



## dwaleke

Eclipse01 said:


> It is $8 to rent a UHD/3D from them...


$3.20 as long as you can get 5 in a month. Seems you cannot so best to find an alternative.


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

Eclipse01 said:


> It is $8 to rent a UHD/3D from them... Standalone,
> 
> or are you talking about the $7 2 out a month is $3.50 each...


$6.99 for two a month.


----------



## termite

Eclipse01 said:


> Canceled my service today
> 
> out of a whole month and me pushing movie after movie (3 at a time) trying to just get anything I only managed to get one movie (that I barely wanted to see) this whole month.
> 
> On top of the very cluttered service
> -Lack of an actual queue service
> -The sluggish "add to cart" every time you want a new movie checked out (which always took me 2 trys to get it to accept for some reason)
> -The wish list not updating after you "check out" a movie
> -The wish list not showing the wait time
> -Very delayed emails
> 
> Just not worth the $$$ IMO, I respect anyone that thinks otherwise who knows maybe you just had better luck then me, I really wanted to like it since this is the only place you can rent UHD and 3D, but if I only get one a month, i might as well just go out and buy one every month....



The wishlist here is just a list for your own records and not a queue. It's not expected to automatically update once you rent an item from that list. I must have been lucky coz I usually get E-mail replies within 1 business day.. sometimes even at late night. So far didn't have issues with the checkout cart also.


----------



## Rudy1

No complaints here...they're basically the only game in town for 3D and UHD Blu-Rays, so I'm willing to put up with the occasional extended wait time for a title I want to watch. I don't intend to collect UHD Blu-Rays the way I did the HD format, so I use the service to rent only those titles that interest me in the Horror & Sci-Fi genres. I get excellent download speeds and I subscribe to all of the major UHD streaming services, but nothing beats a disc as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## diegoborgh

Current subscriber, overall happy with the service, but as a word of caution, your rental quantities are calculated by calendar month, not by calendar billing.
I subscribed in the middle of the month, that means I paid for the half the amount of rentals for that month.
Make sure you subscribe at the beginning or a few days before the calendar month start (calculate how many days it takes to get to your door) to offset the rental latency.


----------



## hamsterhuey

diegoborgh said:


> Current subscriber, overall happy with the service, but as a word of caution, your rental quantities are calculated by calendar month, not by calendar billing.
> I subscribed in the middle of the month, that means I paid for the half the amount of rentals for that month.
> Make sure you subscribe at the beginning or a few days before the calendar month start (calculate how many days it takes to get to your door) to offset the rental latency.


no, it doesn't matter when you start your subscription. when you end your subscription, you don't stop receiving discs at the end of the month, you stop receiving them at the end of your subscription date. so you'll get a full month of rentals for every month you pay for.


----------



## termite

diegoborgh said:


> Current subscriber, overall happy with the service, but as a word of caution, your rental quantities are calculated by calendar month, not by calendar billing.
> I subscribed in the middle of the month, that means I paid for the half the amount of rentals for that month.
> Make sure you subscribe at the beginning or a few days before the calendar month start (calculate how many days it takes to get to your door) to offset the rental latency.



Yes this was way too confusing for me too and I joined towards the end of the month last year (25th). I inquired about this and they told me to cancel the current subscription and re-join at the beginning of the month to avoid confusion. Requested cancellation but since they already charged me last 25th it seems mine will end next month.


----------



## hamsterhuey

termite said:


> Yes this was way too confusing for me too and I joined towards the end of the month last year (25th). I inquired about this and they told me to cancel the current subscription and re-join at the beginning of the month to avoid confusion. Requested cancellation but since they already charged me last 25th it seems mine will end next month.


you guys need to take a break from watching movies, and take an analytical thinking class. you actually get MORE movies for your money when you start your sub in the middle of a month.

example: let's say you buy a 1 month "2 movies a month" sub, from Jan 15th to Feb 14th. you get your 2 "January" movies for the last 2 weeks of January. then your monthly count resets to zero for the new month, and you get your 2 "February" movies the first 2 weeks of February until your sub expires. you paid for 1 month, and you got 4 movies.


----------



## termite

hamsterhuey said:


> you guys need to take a break from watching movies, and take an analytical thinking class. you actually get MORE movies for your money when you start your sub in the middle of a month.
> 
> example: let's say you buy a 1 month "2 movies a month" sub, from Jan 15th to Feb 14th. you get your 2 "January" movies for the last 2 weeks of January. then your monthly count resets to zero for the new month, and you get your 2 "February" movies the first 2 weeks of February until your sub expires. you paid for 1 month, and you got 4 movies.



I wondered about this too..but it could only happen in the first month you join. Now let's just say in your example you request cancellation after you get 2 more movies in the first 2 weeks of Feb. I still think they will charge you in mid Feb. before letting you go. If that's true then there's no advantage as to when in the month you join.. except for the confusion it creates for some of us when not joining at the beginning of the month..?


----------



## hamsterhuey

termite said:


> I wondered about this too..but it could only happen in the first month you join. Now let's just say in your example you request cancellation after you get 2 more movies in the first 2 weeks of Feb. I still think they will charge you in mid Feb. before letting you go. If that's true then there's no advantage as to when in the month you join.. except for the confusion it creates for some of us when not joining at the beginning of the month..?


yeah, you're wrong. it doesn't matter how many months you're subbed; you're allowed a full month's allocation of movies for those first and last partial months.

the only way this might be wrong is if they explicitly call this scenario out as an exception in their terms. but even if there is no advantage, there certainly isn't a DISadvantage to subbing in the middle of a month, like the earlier poster was claiming.

i don't understand your second point. why would they charge you a sub fee AFTER you've cancelled?


----------



## RoadLizard

Seems like an interesting idea but rather flawed in execution. Sure, I'd rather be able to rent everything in UHD or 3D if possible but honestly I'm fine with just renting standard blu Ray from Netflix or wherever. Then, IF I like the movie and really want to own it I can simply buy it in UHD and or 3D if available.

I really enjoy 3D on my OLED but the lack of titles o actually want to own hurts it a bit. Oh well. Glad they have this service for those that are enjoying it but I can't see the value. Like I said, rent the SDR version and if it's a must have title then just purchase the UHD/3D version.

Most of my thinking there is that I do NOT buy films simply because they are available in 3D or have a great UHD transfer. I have to want to own the film first and foremost. Content is king!


----------



## evertec

RoadLizard said:


> Seems like an interesting idea but rather flawed in execution. Sure, I'd rather be able to rent everything in UHD or 3D if possible but honestly I'm fine with just renting standard blu Ray from Netflix or wherever. Then, IF I like the movie and really want to own it I can simply buy it in UHD and or 3D if available.
> 
> I really enjoy 3D on my OLED but the lack of titles o actually want to own hurts it a bit. Oh well. Glad they have this service for those that are enjoying it but I can't see the value. Like I said, rent the SDR version and if it's a must have title then just purchase the UHD/3D version.
> 
> Most of my thinking there is that I do NOT buy films simply because they are available in 3D or have a great UHD transfer. I have to want to own the film first and foremost. Content is king!


Why would you want your first viewing to be lower quality? I don't want to /have time to rewatch 99% of the movies I see, but I still want the ones I watch to be in the highest quality possible. Especially if you care about quality enough to buy an oled, that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## aaronwt

evertec said:


> Why would you want your first viewing to be lower quality? I don't want to /have time to rewatch 99% of the movies I see, but I still want the ones I watch to be in the highest quality possible. Especially if you care about quality enough to buy an oled, that makes absolutely no sense.


Yes. I was scratching my head with that post.


----------



## tgm1024

evertec said:


> Why would you want your first viewing to be lower quality? I don't want to /have time to rewatch 99% of the movies I see, but I still want the ones I watch to be in the highest quality possible. Especially if you care about quality enough to buy an oled, that makes absolutely no sense.


No, I understand what he means. True, a BD is the only way to get the highest quality out of a movie, it's nevertheless still the [sad] case that the vast majority of movies simply don't rise to the level of compelling me to actually go out and buy or even rent a BD for it first. BDs and dealing with BDP's are a PITA to many of us, and frankly I'd rather see the content first before deciding whether or not I want that hassle.

It's sad in a way, because the movie fan in me shrieks in pain at the concept, but when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of getting through the day and just watching something, waiting for a physical BD to arrive is the very last thing in the world I want to do.

Having a super quality display is entirely to the side of the point. If OLED is your notion of highest quality, then it will be the best way for you to view streaming too.


----------



## evertec

tgm1024 said:


> No, I understand what he means. True, a BD is the only way to get the highest quality out of a movie, it's nevertheless still the [sad] case that the vast majority of movies simply don't rise to the level of compelling me to actually go out and buy or even rent a BD for it first. BDs and dealing with BDP's are a PITA to many of us, and frankly I'd rather see the content first before deciding whether or not I want that hassle.
> 
> It's sad in a way, because the movie fan in me shrieks in pain at the concept, but when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of getting through the day and just watching something, waiting for a physical BD to arrive is the very last thing in the world I want to do.
> 
> Having a super quality display is entirely to the side of the point. If OLED is your notion of highest quality, then it will be the best way for you to view streaming too.


True, I understand the inconvenience, and I wish there was 4K bluray quality streaming out there. I guess my viewing habits just don't line up with the method of prewatching something just to see if it's a good enough movie to watch in high quality. To me, that's a lot more hassle and waste of time versus just having some rented 3D or 4K blurays on hand from the rental service to watch whenever I get the chance. I also understand to an extent what you're saying about the OLED being the best way to view streaming too, but my thought is if someone cares about quality enough to spend the exorbitant extra cost of OLED and then use it to display sub-par quality content, they're not utilizing what they just paid for to the fullest extent. I think of it kind of like me, someone who has golfed twice in my life paying thousands of dollars for super high quality clubs then using them at the putt-putt course. Sure, they may help me to do the best I have ever done, but that's not saying much and it's severely underusing their potential.


----------



## RoadLizard

evertec said:


> Why would you want your first viewing to be lower quality? I don't want to /have time to rewatch 99% of the movies I see, but I still want the ones I watch to be in the highest quality possible. Especially if you care about quality enough to buy an oled, that makes absolutely no sense.





aaronwt said:


> Yes. I was scratching my head with that post.


Gents...standard blu Rays look pretty damned good on my OLED! So, let's not act like watching these movies on blu Ray is somehow slumming it . Most of my current catalog is SDR blu Ray and most of it has never looked better. It's not just resolution that matters with PQ. You guys know this. 

My whole point is that rentals are just fine in standard blu Ray through Netflix. Then, if the film is a must own, buying it in UHD and or 3D if available is a no brainer. Otherwise, I'm just paying extra and waiting longer to see what I want to see. 



tgm1024 said:


> No, I understand what he means. True, a BD is the only way to get the highest quality out of a movie, it's nevertheless still the [sad] case that the vast majority of movies simply don't rise to the level of compelling me to actually go out and buy or even rent a BD for it first. BDs and dealing with BDP's are a PITA to many of us, and frankly I'd rather see the content first before deciding whether or not I want that hassle.
> 
> It's sad in a way, because the movie fan in me shrieks in pain at the concept, but when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of getting through the day and just watching something, waiting for a physical BD to arrive is the very last thing in the world I want to do.
> 
> Having a super quality display is entirely to the side of the point. If OLED is your notion of highest quality, then it will be the best way for you to view streaming too.


Yeah, this. Like I said, it's just not worth it for me to pay extra or wait for rentals simply because they are 4K or 3D. For others, it is. All good.


----------



## nathan_h

You mean we're using our money wrong?


----------



## tgm1024

nathan_h said:


> That you for joint this thread to tell us how we're using our money wrong?


(?) Please clarify, retype, or whatever.


----------



## Stecchino

Slightly off topic but related....Is it just me or did Amazon just recently start allowing rentals of their UHD movies? (Previously only available for purchase). Several at least are not yet released on 4K UHD blu ray such as the Patriot, Lawrence of Arabia etc. It's $8 for a rental instead of $25 to buy.


----------



## tgm1024

Stecchino said:


> Slightly off topic but related....Is it just me or did Amazon just recently start allowing rentals of their UHD movies? (Previously only available for purchase). Several at least are not yet released on 4K UHD blu ray such as the Patriot, Lawrence of Arabia etc. It's $8 for a rental instead of $25 to buy.


Interesting! But I'm wondering if it's not Amazon: I think it might stem from a licensing agreement with the content producers themselves (TV/Movie).

I've often been confused by the oddball disallowing of certain HD (not UHD) movie rentals.


----------



## nathan_h

There's a discussion of Amazon and rental practices and licensing in the streaming section. 

Luckily 3D-blurayrental.com has always rented these titles -- and in perfect UHD BR quality


----------



## Azanon

As a subscriber, my emails that indicate whether it's a short wait, or whether it shipped have stopped. No emails for 4 straight rentals (on different days). That's a problem for me because I don't know whether to add another title because there's a "short wait".


They used to be good about sending these email same day.


Either I'm really unlucky, they're not sending them to me intentionally, or this is happening to everyone.


----------



## aaronwt

Azanon said:


> As a subscriber, my emails that indicate whether it's a short wait, or whether it shipped have stopped. No emails for 4 straight rentals (on different days). That's a problem for me because I don't know whether to add another title because there's a "short wait".
> 
> 
> They used to be good about sending these email same day.
> 
> 
> Either I'm really unlucky, they're not sending them to me intentionally, or this is happening to everyone.


This is not happening to me. I got an email today(3:30PM) saying that Bad Santa 2 4K UHD is a short wait. I placed the order yesterday(7PM) and got an email confirmation for the order right after I placed it.

I got an email this past Monday saying that Inferno 4K UHD has shipped. I received the disc today.

And I got eight emails last week. Emails for returns, shipping, and orders.

If there is a short wait I typically place another order. For the Bad Santa 2 disc though, that doesn't release until next week. So I would only place another order for a short wait title that has already been released.


----------



## Azanon

So aaronwt's post promted me to check on another possible issue - user error. I apparently have an email settings issue - they sent the emails, they just weren't being routed properly to my MS Outlook. My apologies 3dbluerayrental......


----------



## umenon

Can someone share where (zipcode or town) they ship the discs from?


----------



## wmcclain

Naperville IL

-Bill


----------



## zubinh

I'm on the two per month plan. I ordered Deepwater Horizon on 2/4, was told a short wait so I ordered Girl on the Train on 2/6. Told that was a short wait. So I ordered John Wick on 2/15. As of today, 2/21, I haven't received any of the discs (all were the 4K version) and they all show the status of waiting. 

I would gladly increase my subscription frequency and pay more money but the lack of inventory is disheartening


----------



## Skrill

Anyone else having trouble logging in? It acts as if it has no account for me (it does not recognize my email). Are they having a site issue?

Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain

Just tried it; all as usual.

-Bill


----------



## Skrill

wmcclain said:


> Just tried it; all as usual.
> 
> -Bill


Thanks. That is weird. Maybe I have been fired as a customer.

EDIT: it was just a glitch, they fixed it. Now all is well.


----------



## VitE

*3br*

3BR hasn't posted here in months. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## aaronwt

I was logged in yesterday and ordered the 3D BD rental of Dr. Strange. And just a moment ago I logged in without any issues.


----------



## nathan_h

Working fine here, too. Just ordered up a couple more this week. 

Got Billy Lynn UHD during the first week of release. That was great service from 3dbr and a crap movie on multiple levels.


----------



## wmcclain

The Wish List now has sort options: Oldest, Newest and Availability. It also show available status, which I always wanted.

-Bill


----------



## Hoohah

I will second that Bill, no status in the wish list was quite annoying. There is room for improvement on the status strings, though it is obvious whether it is available or not.


----------



## Skrill

Just updated my prior post - I emailed them and they fixed the issue with my account in less than 24 hours. All is good!


----------



## 3BR

VitE said:


> 3BR hasn't posted here in months. I wonder what's going on.


Sorry members for not being that active recently. We have been monitoring this forum but a lot of the members have already answered each other's questions


----------



## dabl

3d-blurayrental have been very cool and have kindly gotten a title I requested, The Man Who Fell to Earth (40th Anniversary) Blu-Ray

The last one I asked for though, got a reply of 'sorry but we are not interested in this title'.

That one was Sid & Nancy 30th Anniversary Edition Blu-Ray (2016) | Vintage Classics | Studio Canal 

Per blu-ray.com Studio Canal's Blu-ray release is sourced from a brand new master that is vastly superior to the one MGM used a few years ago.

Anyway totally fine they aren't interested in the better transfer of Sid & Nancy.

Maybe some here will be and write in


----------



## nathan_h

I suspect one difference might be:

The Man Who Fell To Earth 40th anniv edition, while the one you linked to is ht eUK edition, is ALSO available in the US in a Region A edition. So that is what 3dbr would get.

But the Sid and Nancy 30th appears to only be a UK release and they don't usually get non US discs.... especially those that are Region B locked.

I'll bet if you send them the link to a US Region A version they would be more likely to pick it up.





dabl said:


> 3d-blurayrental have been very cool and have kindly gotten a title I requested, The Man Who Fell to Earth (40th Anniversary) Blu-Ray
> 
> The last one I asked for though, got a reply of 'sorry but we are not interested in this title'.
> 
> That one was Sid & Nancy 30th Anniversary Edition Blu-Ray (2016) | Vintage Classics | Studio Canal
> 
> Per blu-ray.com Studio Canal's Blu-ray release is sourced from a brand new master that is vastly superior to the one MGM used a few years ago.
> 
> Anyway totally fine they aren't interested in the better transfer of Sid & Nancy.
> 
> Maybe some here will be and write in


----------



## VitE

*Price increase*

I'll keep my subscription plan despite the increase in price. I'm very satisfied with the products and service. The only thing I ever worry about is returning the discs in the mail. Sometimes, I've had to wait a couple of weeks to get an email acknowledgement that a disc was received.


----------



## termite

VitE said:


> I'll keep my subscription plan despite the increase in price. I'm very satisfied with the products and service. The only thing I ever worry about is returning the discs in the mail. Sometimes, I've had to wait a couple of weeks to get an email acknowledgement that a disc was received.


Didn't realize they increased the sub plan price.. when did this happen?


----------



## wmcclain

Yesterday.

-Bill


----------



## Al O

Price increase will take effect 4/1/2017


----------



## VitE

termite said:


> Didn't realize they increased the sub plan price.. when did this happen?


I received an email that prices would increase as of 4/1/2017. The prices now shown on the website are the new prices, at least for subscription plans.


----------



## 3BR

VitE said:


> I received an email that prices would increase as of 4/1/2017. The prices now shown on the website are the new prices, at least for subscription plans.


Vite...glad to still have your support. All current subscribers should have received an email with the notification of the price increase. If you did not, please email us. For new and returning subscribers, the new price will be reflected on our website. For non-subscribers who prefer to pay per/rental, the price has not changed.


----------



## KK in CT

To me, a couple of dollars more a month is worth it if it means the wait times will be much less.


----------



## rural scribe

KK in CT said:


> To me, a couple of dollars more a month is worth it if it means the wait times will be much less.


That is a big "if". 

Wait times don't really bother me as much as cost. On my plan the price increase is going to be a dollar more per disk, to about $4.50, which is about the same as what I now pay for buying blu-rays at pawn shops, thrift stores, or Ebay.

I may go back to the one disc at a time (five per/month) which will result in a per disk price of about $3.60 per month. But I don't like the hassle of dealing with that many disks per month.


----------



## Larry Rosenberg

rural scribe said:


> That is a big "if".
> 
> Wait times don't really bother me as much as cost. On my plan the price increase is going to be a dollar more per disk, to about $4.50, which is about the same as what I now pay for buying blu-rays at pawn shops, thrift stores, or Ebay.
> 
> I may go back to the one disc at a time (five per/month) which will result in a per disk price of about $3.60 per month. But I don't like the hassle of dealing with that many disks per month.


And, I had a big wake up call this weekend. Although regular HD blu-rays have always looked super on our systems, we purchased a "Western Movies" collection and last night we watched "How The West Was Won" on a re-mastered HD BD. Wow! I can honestly say that I have never seen anything look much better than this disc and it was only HD - upscaled to 4K by our BD player/TV combination, of course. The point? I'm no longer limiting my selections to UHD/Atmos and although these are the only discs that will take full advantage of our equipment (UHD/Atmos, that is), HD/5.1 comes so very close that I am now very much less motivated to "pay through the nose" to rent or buy UHD discs. However, I do plan to pay the $1.00 increase and stay on my 2 disc a month plan ... for now.


----------



## aaronwt

Al O said:


> Price increase will take effect 4/1/2017


I had been thinking about dropping down to the two out/10 a month plan. Since I don't typically take full advantage of the three out/15 a month plan. I guess the price increase will finally push me to doing it.

How does it work when switching plans? Do you just add it to teh cart and checkout? And the plan will just automatically take effect at the end of your current month?


----------



## KK in CT

aaronwt said:


> I had been thinking about dropping down to the two out/10 a month plan. Since I don't typically take full advantage of the three out/15 a month plan. I guess the price increase will finally push me to doing it.
> 
> How does it work when switching plans? Do you just add it to teh cart and checkout? And the plan will just automatically take effect at the end of your current month?


You have to email them and ask them to switch your plan - no way to do it via the website. It's that way if you're increasing your plan to.


----------



## Eclipse01

I am quite content with the 2X per month plan (and the price). I originally had a one out a month plan (unlimited) but was barely able to even get that a month. I really don't know how people are able to get their moneys worth on 2-5 out a month.

With that said, thing have gotten better for me here, last month I had 2 checked out and both were shipped after the 20th (which I was ok with). I do hope the wait times are reduced with the price hike, I wouldn't mind going back to the unlimited plans.


----------



## 3BR

aaronwt said:


> How does it work when switching plans? Do you just add it to teh cart and checkout? And the plan will just automatically take effect at the end of your current month?


Send us an email and we can make the change for you. Thanks.


----------



## zubinh

Just wanted to give a big thanks to 3DBR, I am on the two per month plan, only rent 4K UHDs and there have been many occasions where I've had to wait 2 weeks or more to receive the discs. However, without fail, each month, 3DBR sends me the two that I'm entitled to even if it means I have two discs out at a time which is not included in the subscription price. Thanks for the excellent customer service 3DBR and for being the only source in the country where I can rent 4K Blu Rays.


----------



## Eclipse01

zubinh said:


> Just wanted to give a big thanks to 3DBR, I am on the two per month plan, only rent 4K UHDs and there have been many occasions where I've had to wait 2 weeks or more to receive the discs. However, without fail, each month, 3DBR sends me the two that I'm entitled to even if it means I have two discs out at a time which is not included in the subscription price. Thanks for the excellent customer service 3DBR and for being the only source in the country where I can rent 4K Blu Rays.


This has happened to me too, much appreciated!


----------



## 3BR

Eclipse01 said:


> This has happened to me too, much appreciated!


Zubinh and Eclipse01...glad you are enjoying the service! We have recently changed our algorithm for buying inventory so hopefully you guys have seen shorter wait times.


----------



## gworrel

I am on the 1 out at a time and 2 maximum per month. The price just went up to $8.99 per month. Many of the rentals are only $3.99 so now I am paying extra to be on the monthly plan compared to paying as I go. How does this make sense?


----------



## 3BR

gworrel said:


> I am on the 1 out at a time and 2 maximum per month. The price just went up to $8.99 per month. Many of the rentals are only $3.99 so now I am paying extra to be on the monthly plan compared to paying as I go. How does this make sense?


If all you are renting is the $3.99 titles, then it would make more sense to not be on the $8.99 plan. You should pay per/rental or try the $17.99 plan with 5 limit. Hope that helps.


----------



## nathan_h

gworrel said:


> I am on the 1 out at a time and 2 maximum per month. The price just went up to $8.99 per month. Many of the rentals are only $3.99 so now I am paying extra to be on the monthly plan compared to paying as I go. How does this make sense?


Almost everything I rent are the $7.99 UHD titles, so the plan is better than renting singles to me.


----------



## bluedragonffx2

All the discs they sent me are mostly bad and have a lot of scratches. My Samsung 4K blu-ray player have a lot trouble reading these discs. The movie would play for 15 minutes then stopped plyaing because of the scratches. You have to skip over several chapters of the movies (at least 15 - 30 minutes) to get the movie to play again.

Be warned! Make sure you check your credit card account because they would charge other hidden fees to their service. Even after I cancelled my account, they would continue to charge your card. Avoid these scammers at all cost!

And yeah, the discs would take 7-10 days to arrive. You will NEVER be able to watch new movies within 6 months of release because they don't have those in stock to ship to you. Your selection is movies released at least a year ago.


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.

Apart from USPS sluggishness, I've had a good experience. All good discs, no hidden charges.

-Bill


----------



## nathan_h

Yeah i guess I have been lucky too. I haven't had a disc that wouldn't play -- except for the usual finicky nature of the Oppo UHD player which has meant that a known difficult disk like Deepwater Horizon had a couple of hiccups before Oppo issued their firmware updates.

Getting new releases right away can be hit or miss. If I add them to my cart and check out a week prior to release date, that helps. Sometimes I get them within a week of release. Others take a while, like I am still waiting on Hacksaw Ridge, for example. Luckily there are other movies I can watch in the interim. 

But of course I would love to get new releases sooner more consistently. 

That said, they are the only rental service for UHD that I am aware of, so they are by default the best service out there.


----------



## 3BR

bluedragonffx2 said:


> All the discs they sent me are mostly bad and have a lot of scratches. My Samsung 4K blu-ray player have a lot trouble reading these discs. The movie would play for 15 minutes then stopped plyaing because of the scratches. You have to skip over several chapters of the movies (at least 15 - 30 minutes) to get the movie to play again.
> 
> Be warned! Make sure you check your credit card account because they would charge other hidden fees to their service. Even after I cancelled my account, they would continue to charge your card. Avoid these scammers at all cost!
> 
> And yeah, the discs would take 7-10 days to arrive. You will NEVER be able to watch new movies within 6 months of release because they don't have those in stock to ship to you. Your selection is movies released at least a year ago.


This is very unusual. Please email us and we will take care of your situation.


----------



## zubinh

bluedragonffx2 said:


> All the discs they sent me are mostly bad and have a lot of scratches. My Samsung 4K blu-ray player have a lot trouble reading these discs. The movie would play for 15 minutes then stopped plyaing because of the scratches. You have to skip over several chapters of the movies (at least 15 - 30 minutes) to get the movie to play again.
> 
> Be warned! Make sure you check your credit card account because they would charge other hidden fees to their service. Even after I cancelled my account, they would continue to charge your card. Avoid these scammers at all cost!
> 
> And yeah, the discs would take 7-10 days to arrive. You will NEVER be able to watch new movies within 6 months of release because they don't have those in stock to ship to you. Your selection is movies released at least a year ago.


Your first post and your experience is strikingly different than what the vast majority including myself have posted. I have rented only 4K discs and while some titles do have a wait, it is rarely more than a couple of weeks. All of the discs I've received have zero scratches and play perfectly in the Samsung 4K player I had prior to the Oppo.


----------



## sparky7

Never had one problem with 3d-blurayrental & I have used them for years. 

mark


----------



## aaronwt

bluedragonffx2 said:


> All the discs they sent me are mostly bad and have a lot of scratches. My Samsung 4K blu-ray player have a lot trouble reading these discs. The movie would play for 15 minutes then stopped plyaing because of the scratches. You have to skip over several chapters of the movies (at least 15 - 30 minutes) to get the movie to play again.
> 
> Be warned! Make sure you check your credit card account because they would charge other hidden fees to their service. Even after I cancelled my account, they would continue to charge your card. Avoid these scammers at all cost!
> 
> And yeah, the discs would take 7-10 days to arrive. You will NEVER be able to watch new movies within 6 months of release because they don't have those in stock to ship to you. Your selection is movies released at least a year ago.


Just the opposite here. It's extremely rare that I have any rental discs with scratches on them. But they do have fingerprints on them half the time. But fingerprints are no big deal. They wipe right off.

I get new movies every week. Typically one to three. These are movies that were released the week I received them. 

I've been using them since 2012 and they have consistently provided great service in the five years I've been using them.


----------



## rural scribe

I had the same movie shipped to me from two different locations which arrived on the same day. The one that traveled the farthest seems to have traveled a lot faster.

One, from 3d-blurayrental in Naperville, Ill, 980 miles away, took a week to get here, sent on April 18, got here on April 25.

The other disk, bought on Ebay, was shipped on April 21 from Long Island, NY, over 800 miles farther away, some 1,700 miles from here, but it moved way faster, and also arrived on April 25.

The 3d-bluray rental disk was sent USPS first class. The other one, from New York, was sent by USPS media mail rate, which I think is the cheapest rate for packages of this sort.

Despite the fact that two of my five disks this month took a week to get here, I did manage to get five rental disks shipped to me this month (the last one will probably get here next Tuesday) but these slow transit times do worry me.

Shipping times from Naperville to Laramie, Wyoming these days varies from four days to seven days. It keeps me guessing.


----------



## TuteTibiImperes

I've used the service for a couple of months and so far I've been happy with it. The wait time for new release UHD discs is long, I get that they aren't Netflix and don't have the same infrastructure in terms of shipping, but carrying more inventory would be a big plus. To their credit they do seem willing to get a second disc out if the initial disc has a long wait associated with it.

Perhaps buying up extra inventory at release for big titles and then selling off the extra copies after demand has gone down could be a way to meet subscriber requests faster while still controlling costs.


----------



## Don Landis

sparky7 said:


> Never had one problem with 3d-blurayrental & I have used them for years.
> 
> mark



Same here until recently. Other than slow to receive popular titles the service is pretty good for a small operation. I use them mainly for 3D disks as those are difficult to get for a decent price and since I rarely watch titles more than once, it just saves money to rent once. If I decide I want to watch a second time I will order one from Amazon. Usually by then the price is discounted. Only titles I will watch many times, I will order my own copy from the start, like Star Wars. 

Recently, I got a bad disk. It played up to chapter 8 and then froze. Nothing I could do to unfreeze the disk except power down, back up and then eject. I tried the disk in 2 other players and it did the same thing every time. I sent the disk back with a note inside for them to examine it. I have not heard what they determined, not even a form email telling me the disk was received. This happens but usually you can see a scratch on the disk that can't be cleaned, but this one looked good with no scratches. Just didn't play past chapter 8.


----------



## aaronwt

I see they have a new feature that showed up on the email from the three rentals I placed this week. If you pay $3 extra, it will move you to the front of the line and they guarantee that the title will ship within 2 Business days.

For me, I have typically received two or three new releases each week without issues. So I wonder if this will now change that?

So far this month I have received ten releases. All newly released titles.


----------



## nathan_h

Don Landis said:


> ... I have not heard what they determined, not even a form email telling me the disk was received. This happens but usually you can see a scratch on the disk that can't be cleaned, but this one looked good with no scratches. Just didn't play past chapter 8.


Strange. I have received a reply to every email I have ever sent them.



aaronwt said:


> I see they have a new feature that showed up on the email from the three rentals I placed this week. If you pay $3 extra, it will move you to the front of the line and they guarantee that the title will ship within 2 Business days.


That's interesting. I haven't been offered that yet, but I might make use of it when the wife is impatient. Much better than "giving in" to expediency and renting from iTunes....


----------



## nathan_h

They used to have a page where they sold excess copies of disks -- i.e., after the "new release" rush of the first month or two. I cannot find that page on their site anymore. Anyone have that link?


----------



## aaronwt

nathan_h said:


> They used to have a page where they sold excess copies of disks -- i.e., after the "new release" rush of the first month or two. I cannot find that page on their site anymore. Anyone have that link?


This was it.
http://3bruvsales.com/

But it looks like it's only UV sales now.


----------



## 3BR

nathan_h said:


> They used to have a page where they sold excess copies of disks -- i.e., after the "new release" rush of the first month or two. I cannot find that page on their site anymore. Anyone have that link?


We sell those through ebay now - http://stores.ebay.com/DVD-and-Blu-ray-Store


----------



## Don Landis

Why is it that you are selling these without the cover? Do you really throw away the cover when you buy for rental? Seems you would do well to just store the box and then you'd get more sales. Can't speak for everyone, but I found the lack of a cover a turn-off.  

Anyway, I did bookmark your ebay store and will check back often to see what's being offered.


----------



## nathan_h

I'll bet they throw away the covers because it's way more efficient to not store them, put a disk back in one to sell, pay to ship a much bulkier item, etc -- and the lack of a cover appears to only lose them a buck (i.e., it would cost more to store, and ship) in terms of what they sell them for on eBay.


----------



## 3BR

Don Landis said:


> Why is it that you are selling these without the cover? Do you really throw away the cover when you buy for rental? Seems you would do well to just store the box and then you'd get more sales. Can't speak for everyone, but I found the lack of a cover a turn-off.
> 
> Anyway, I did bookmark your ebay store and will check back often to see what's being offered.


Shipping is 4 times cheaper  Plus storage became a problem given the volume we sell. Lastly, we can have the lowest price around at just 99 cents per/disc...sometimes people win the auctions at that price.


----------



## Don Landis

Just got a replacement for Jungle Book and this one played fine. Thanks for doing that. Hope you guys locate the bad disk I sent back so no one else will get it. I put a note in the envelope your people had to notice.


----------



## Eclipse01

wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> Apart from USPS sluggishness, I've had a good experience. All good discs, no hidden charges.
> 
> -Bill


same...


----------



## Mcguinn

Just signed up..... 10 disks a month.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## KK in CT

It seems as though this site may be getting more popular? They raised the prices to increase inventory so that there would be less of an issue with "short wait" statuses, but when looking this evening, most of the recent releases seem to be in that category of short wait again. Hopefully this will continue to improve again, or I will need to go back to less than 5 out in a month as that will become impossible to do again with the US mail times added onto the waits. I'm optimistic this may be a true short wait now with the increased inventory rather than what it was before.


----------



## Danonano

I have been with 3dblurayrental for a few months now - awesome to be able to rent UHD and 3d.


----------



## Bachelor

I previously was a customer. I dropped it due to never having new titles in stock. I would order one and then receive an email to choose another title while I wait. Then I would order another title in stock and that title would go against my 2 per month quota. I never ended up getting the new release titles I wanted. I was a customer for quite a few months and at first it was exciting since I was new to 4k and every title was appealing, but now I am just interested in the new releases and with their price increase and long wait times I couldn't take it anymore so I cancelled. I don't like they way they word their order delay emails thinking that you can select another title while you wait with it not mentioning that it will count against your quota. Now I just rent the bluray or dare say "stream" new to me movies and if I like them, I'll buy the 4k or 3d version. 

As long as your expectations are known at the beginning, you can't find a better source for 4k and 3d rentals.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

Bachelor said:


> As long as your expectations are known at the beginning, you can't find a better source for 4k and 3d rentals.


Hopefully that won't be true for long...


----------



## aaronwt

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Hopefully that won't be true for long...


Meaning what?

My only major complaint is that it takes longer to receive my titles. But every week I receive two or three new releases to watch. Releases that don't have the lower quality audio like some titles on Netflix and Redbox have. 

So the fact that I can get rentals with UHD BDs, 3D BDs, 2D BDs, and Xbox One and PS4 games makes the service well worth it. Since I get two to three discs each week in one of those formats.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

aaronwt said:


> Meaning what?


You/anyone can inquire within, but can't say anything else here! Except, "Don't worry, the _end_ of Summer is coming."

And I'd love to say, "Welcome to the pah-ty, pal," shortly...


----------



## nathan_h

aaronwt said:


> Meaning what?


Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

nathan_h said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


Really? 

@*Bachelor* made a statement, that as I said, "hopefully won't be true for long." How is that trolling...? I _know_ some people viewing this thread have seen my earlier thread and know what I'm referring to -- but now my hands are tied to say any more. 

I'll have to wait for someone else to start a thread about my service... Who knows whether that would happen in Sep. or when (depends on how fast word spreads). But then the only "feeding" that will be happening is you eating those words. 

I don't get it... I'm just another user like everyone here that wants the same thing, and so want to do something helpful for myself and everyone else! Of course, I'm thoroughly disgusted with Netflix and Redbox. And 3DBR is just too expensive (there should at least be no delays if they're gonna charge what they do), and from what I've heard here, some shortcomings like no queue and such.


----------



## nathan_h

No offense intended, but vagueposting is a form of trolling in this context. 

From your post it was not clear that what you are are doing is promoting your own commercial service. Thanks for making that clear. If you had simply said, "I have a plan to start a service" that would not have been vagueposting. 

I hope it's awesome and I'll sign up and try it if it is. I would love another source for "lossless" UHD content.



DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Really?
> 
> @*Bachelor* made a statement, that as I said, "hopefully won't be true for long." How is that trolling...? I _know_ some people viewing this thread have seen my earlier thread and know what I'm referring to -- but now my hands are tied to say any more.
> 
> I'll have to wait for someone else to start a thread about my service... Who knows whether that would happen in Sep. or when (depends on how fast word spreads). But then the only "feeding" that will be happening is you eating those words.
> 
> I don't get it... I'm just another user like everyone here that wants the same thing, and so want to do something helpful for myself and everyone else! Of course, I'm thoroughly disgusted with Netflix and Redbox. And 3DBR is just too expensive (there should at least be no delays if they're gonna charge what they do), and from what I've heard here, some shortcomings like no queue and such.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

I was actually worried that I wasn't being vague _enough_.  There is no actual service, or even a website, to "promote" at this time, which I can't do anyway. (That shouldn't be true in 5-10 days.) Although this forum (not you posters) can't seem to understand that!

I've resisted posting in this thread for a long time (I've been monitoring it as part of my market analysis/research) with any criticism or such. But listening carefully to users as if they were my own. I didn't want to threadcrap at all, so I figured a little blurb was OK -- since @3BR promoted themselves outside of this thread...


----------



## jodiuh

Alright, I'm going to give this a shot seeing as I REALLY LOVED Wonder Woman in the theater and would like to see it in UHD. Also, I'm a big Transformers nut.

Still, $4.50 per movie when I'm paying $.75 per movie for vanilla BluRay from Netflix seems excessive.


----------



## dnoonie

jodiuh said:


> Alright, I'm going to give this a shot seeing as I REALLY LOVED Wonder Woman in the theater and would like to see it in UHD. Also, I'm a big Transformers nut.
> 
> Still, $4.50 per movie when I'm paying $.75 per movie for vanilla BluRay from Netflix seems excessive.


Have you looked at 3d's subscription plans? It's a similar model to Nefflix but slower shipping than Netflix so you can't turn as many disks through the system.

Cheers,


----------



## jodiuh

dnoonie said:


> Have you looked at 3d's subscription plans? It's a similar model to Nefflix but slower shipping than Netflix so you can't turn as many disks through the system.
> 
> Cheers,


That's the $8.99 2 disc plan. :/

Tho I paid $25 for Logan 4K, have seen it twice and really have no desire to watch it again for a few years. 

It's the best option currently available, so we will see how it goes. I do have a video store near me, but it's $4.27 per disc for a 1 night rental. This isn't much more, I don't have to go anywhere, and I'm not in a rush to see it in a day. It's just that I'm spoiled by a new disc everyday from Netflix. 

Edit: Wonder Woman & Transformers discs also include HDR! Ok, this might be worthwhile.


----------



## aaronwt

As long as you checkout with the new title a week before they release, you shouldn't have issues getting new titles most of the time. This is what I do and I typically have two or three new releases each week to watch. I'm on the three out plan obviously.

Last week I had the UHD BD titles E.T., Split, and Get out. This week I have on the way to me, the Wonder Woman 3D BD, and UHD BD titles Conan The Barbarian and Close Encounters.

But if I waited until release day to checkout with those titles, I would typically be on the wait list.


----------



## jodiuh

aaronwt said:


> As long as you checkout with the new title a week before they release, you shouldn't have issues getting new titles most of the time. But if I waited until release day to checkout with those titles, I would typically be on the wait list.


Ok, thanks. I went to look @ a few movies and everything I want to see has a "short wait" attached to it.

From the email I received:
"The average wait time is about 5-10 days. We guarantee that it will ship within 20 days. We also guarantee that after the rental ships, you will receive it within 7 business days (M-F)."

That's very disappointing and the whole "short wait" on all these titles frustrates me as well. I was hoping to see Wonder Woman and Transformers this month, but it looks like I'll be waiting for quite awhile. Further, when I went to cancel an order, I have to EMAIL them. 

I just really, really feel like their site's garbage, their turnaround time and shipping is hot trash, and their prices seem way too high.

I'll give it a month, but right now, I'm


----------



## nathan_h

I too wish it were cheaper and faster. Who wouldn't?

If you find a service renting UHD blu ray via mail for cheaper and or quicker, please let us know. Right now they are the cheapest and quickest option for renting UHD blu ray.

That said, I find that I get to see most new releases within a month of release, and often the same week as release, if I order them as soon as they are available on the site. And they have a new "rush" feature where, if one is really in a hurry, one can pay a little more to have a particular title shipped sooner. (I don't know if they offer that to new subscribers immediately. You will know if that is possible since it will be part of that email saying that a title is on "short wait" and that you can reply back to authorize a small additional charge to get your copy shipped within a couple of business days if you don't want to wait for your turn in the queue.)


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> Ok, thanks. I went to look @ a few movies and everything I want to see has a "short wait" attached to it.
> 
> From the email I received:
> "The average wait time is about 5-10 days. We guarantee that it will ship within 20 days. We also guarantee that after the rental ships, you will receive it within 7 business days (M-F)."
> 
> That's very disappointing and the whole "short wait" on all these titles frustrates me as well. I was hoping to see Wonder Woman and Transformers this month, but it looks like I'll be waiting for quite awhile. Further, when I went to cancel an order, I have to EMAIL them.
> 
> I just really, really feel like their site's garbage, their turnaround time and shipping is hot trash, and their prices seem way too high.
> 
> I'll give it a month, but right now, I'm


As soon as you put a title back in the mail, you can order a new in stock title. Again for me, I get two to three new releases each week, But I make sure to order them when they are first available to order. Which is typically one week before release. So for releases that come out next Tuesday, I will place the order today.

Which I am going to do right now.


----------



## KK in CT

jodiuh said:


> Ok, thanks. I went to look @ a few movies and everything I want to see has a "short wait" attached to it.
> 
> From the email I received:
> "The average wait time is about 5-10 days. We guarantee that it will ship within 20 days. We also guarantee that after the rental ships, you will receive it within 7 business days (M-F)."
> 
> That's very disappointing and the whole "short wait" on all these titles frustrates me as well. I was hoping to see Wonder Woman and Transformers this month, but it looks like I'll be waiting for quite awhile. Further, when I went to cancel an order, I have to EMAIL them.
> 
> I just really, really feel like their site's garbage, their turnaround time and shipping is hot trash, and their prices seem way too high.
> 
> I'll give it a month, but right now, I'm





nathan_h said:


> I too wish it were cheaper and faster. Who wouldn't?
> 
> If you find a service renting UHD blu ray via mail for cheaper and or quicker, please let us know. Right now they are the cheapest and quickest option for renting UHD blu ray.
> 
> That said, I find that I get to see most new releases within a month of release, and often the same week as release, if I order them as soon as they are available on the site. And they have a new "rush" feature where, if one is really in a hurry, one can pay a little more to have a particular title shipped sooner. (I don't know if they offer that to new subscribers immediately. You will know if that is possible since it will be part of that email saying that a title is on "short wait" and that you can reply back to authorize a small additional charge to get your copy shipped within a couple of business days if you don't want to wait for your turn in the queue.)


I too am finding once again when I go on their site to rent my next movie that an overwhelming majority of what I have saved to my wish list (which is still a decent length) has a short wait. If they hadn't just raised their prices to correct this situation it wouldn't be such an annoyance, but they did. This is the best option out there currently for UHD discs, but with the short waits and the looong USPS shipping times, it's still very difficult to max out a 1 disc out at a time/5 max per month plan. Even to do that, I would have to be able to watch the movie the very night I received it in the mail to be able to turn it around the next day and start my next wait to have any shot. If I place an order today, typically if it's "in stock" it will ship the next day (at least I'll get the email the next day indicating it has shipped), and I will actually receive it in the mail typically after another 5 days. That's 6 days total for each disc not including Sundays. So based on that math there is no room for short waits in order to use what you pay for - there just aren't enough days in a month.


----------



## jodiuh




----------



## aaronwt

I got my rental copy of the Wonder Woman 3D BD today to take a look at. I purchased the UHD BD.(I wish they had a version that had both the 3D BD and UHD BD.)

I placed my rental order last Tuesday.


----------



## dnoonie

To me 3d-blu-ray rentals of UHD disks is a pretty fine deal! Consider that to rent a Amazon Video (streaming) version of a movies costs $8, that's only streaming quality. 

Cheers,


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

jodiuh said:


> Still, $4.50 per movie when I'm paying $.75 per movie for vanilla BluRay from Netflix seems excessive.


Uhh... no way you're able to get to *75 cents* average from Netflix?! I thought people would be doing good getting to $1.50...


Well I couldn't compete with that (and am trying to be competitive with Netflix and Redbox -- with actual usage and costs, in reality). And I'm almost ready to be tried, after basically losing the whole month of Sep. after frantically trying to research/find/buy one of the very last 3D LG OLEDs -- after seeing T2 in 3D (my first ). And then playing stuff last couple weeks.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

KK in CT said:


> If I place an order today, typically if it's "in stock" it will ship the next day (at least I'll get the email the next day indicating it has shipped), and I will actually receive it in the mail typically after another 5 days. That's 6 days total for each disc not including Sundays.


They must not be shipping it. No way it should take 5 days in the mail. They should let you see the mailing progress/tracking (assuming they _are_ tracking).

You should get mail from anywhere in the continental US within 3 days -- not a guarantee, of course, but very high probability (> 90%).

See here: https://ribbs.usps.gov/modernservicestandards/ssmaps/find_map.cfm (Select your 3 digit ZIP prefix and "Destinating" service.)


----------



## aaronwt

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> They must not be shipping it. No way it should take 5 days in the mail. They should let you see the mailing progress/tracking (assuming they _are_ tracking).
> 
> You should get mail from anywhere in the continental US within 3 days -- not a guarantee, of course, but very high probability (> 90%).
> 
> See here: https://ribbs.usps.gov/modernservicestandards/ssmaps/find_map.cfm (Select your 3 digit ZIP prefix and "Destinating" service.)


Even Netflix would take more than three days when I got a Disc from a West Coast Distribution center. I'm on the East Coast.

The last Disc I received was the newest Transformers UHD BD. I received a shipping email on Friday 9/22 and received the disc on Monday 9/25. But 3d-blurayrental ships from somewhere in the middle of the country.


----------



## KK in CT

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> They must not be shipping it. No way it should take 5 days in the mail. They should let you see the mailing progress/tracking (assuming they _are_ tracking).
> 
> You should get mail from anywhere in the continental US within 3 days -- not a guarantee, of course, but very high probability (> 90%).
> 
> See here: https://ribbs.usps.gov/modernservicestandards/ssmaps/find_map.cfm (Select your 3 digit ZIP prefix and "Destinating" service.)


I'm not saying that's entirely the rental company's issue, only stating that there is a shipping lag that complicates things where "short waits" cannot coexist in the same equation and make some of the subscriptions work out. There probably is a day delay between email and shipment. I've had Amazon Prime shipments that I know are coming from a warehouse about 15 miles from my town, that are delivered to my post office very early in the morning the day they are due, that are not delivered to me that day. In that case my local post office's inefficiencies work out in my favor due to Amazon's policy where I'm able to continue to extend my Prime subscription for free. In the case of this subscription however, I'm just stuck with an inefficient delivery system that makes "short waits" problematic when my interests lie in the newer releases.


----------



## jodiuh

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Uhh... no way you're able to get to *75 cents* average from Netflix?!


You’re right. I just looked at my history and I’m averaging about 15 per month ~ $1.50. Next month I will do better. 

With 3 out @ a time, new disc every day, 30 days in a month, $22 month, 73 cents per disc. Thats how I got there. But no mail on Sundays makes it more like 26 discs per month best case scenario. 

It might be due to location, just oustside Chicago. If I mail a disc, it gets to them the next day, they mail another and that gets to me the next day. So if I watched one every day, I could achieve perfection!

3D BluRay took like 2 days to get me a disc as well.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

jodiuh said:


> 3 out @ a time, new disc every day, 30 days in a month, $22 month, 73 cents per disc.


Hmm, dang, well...

But what about throttling?

And there's at most 27 days to get mail in a month (26 going by your 30 days), after at least 4 Sundays.

And they don't mail on Saturdays, so that's 23 (22) days at most that they can mail a disc.

But you're saying you're getting 30/month with 3-at-a-time and 6-7 each week?

(Oh, just saw your edit.  So 3-4 per week...)


----------



## jodiuh

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Hmm, dang, well...
> 
> But what about throttling?
> 
> And there's at most 27 days to get mail in a month (26 going by your 30 days), after at least 4 Sundays.
> 
> And they don't mail on Saturdays, so that's 23 (22) days at most that they can mail a disc.
> 
> But you're saying you're getting 30/month with 3-at-a-time and 6-7 each week?
> 
> (Oh, just saw your edit.  So 3-4 per week...)


Throttling?

They don’t ship on Saturdays? I could have sworn I got them on Monday before...

But yeah, I’m not as cool as I thought I was.


----------



## zubinh

Whoa...wait a minute. I just happened to stumble upon this while googling 4K rental....
*
www.rent4k.com*

New competitor? Subscription plans are coming supposedly. At least its another option.


----------



## aaronwt

zubinh said:


> Whoa...wait a minute. I just happened to stumble upon this while googling 4K rental....
> *
> www.rent4k.com*
> 
> New competitor? Subscription plans are coming supposedly. At least its another option.


You can only rent one disc at a time according to their FAQ. And you pay for each rental. 

I can do the at 3d-blurayrental. Only I'm not limited to one disc at a time. I could pay for individual rentals and get multiple discs at once if I wanted. In addition to my monthly subscription rentals.


----------



## zubinh

aaronwt said:


> You can only rent one disc at a time according to their FAQ. And you pay for each rental.
> 
> I can do the at 3d-blurayrental. Only I'm not limited to one disc at a time. I could pay for individual rentals and get multiple discs at once if I wanted. In addition to my monthly subscription rentals.


Agreed but hey they are just starting up. A year from now they could be a viable option, unless Netflix gets smart and rents 4K discs via DVD.com. I wonder where they ship from???


----------



## nathan_h

Cool to see competition even if they charge more and offer less. Over time it may help. For now, there is no value prop that I can see.


----------



## Mcguinn

I've been on the 15 disk a month plan for 3 months with 3D Blu-ray, and I can say that I have always got my 15 disks within the month and I order 50/50 Blu-ray/4K. I have gotten some new releases quickly, and some I have had to wait a week or two for them to ship.

Customer service responds quickly and professionally, and I am very impressed with their selection of 4K and Blu-ray disks.

Having said all that, the weak link seems to be the USPS. Their service is slow, and getting worse. I have two titles that I haven't received yet from the 17th and two more from the 23rd. They will probably show up all on the same day, whenever they do show up. So 13 days and 7 days IF I receive them Monday, and I no longer have any expectation that will happen.

So we are all at the mercy of the USPS and I am learning that there is no mercy.


----------



## Rudy1

Having read some of the more negative posts on this thread, I'm compelled to say that I don't find their pricing "expensive"...but then again I value convenience and quality over quantity. Having subscribed in the past to the two major disc-rental outlets, I appreciate having discs that actually work in my players, as well as access to the more "obscure" titles. Both of my previous services often went weeks without being able to provide a single disc, so I don't mind waiting and paying per title.

As my college chums used to say, "If you have to ask, you can't afford it".


----------



## Mcguinn

Rudy1 said:


> Having read some of the more negative posts on this thread, I'm compelled to say that I don't find their pricing "expensive"...but then again I value convenience and quality over quantity. Having subscribed in the past to the two major disc-rental outlets, I appreciate having discs that actually work in my players, as well as access to the more "obscure" titles. Both of my previous services often went weeks without being able to provide a single disc, so I don't mind waiting and paying per title.
> 
> As my college chums used to say, "If you have to ask, you can't afford it".


I would agree that their pricing is reasonable for the breadth of offerings they have along with the availability of 4K, and lossless audio on the Blu-ray disks.

I would just would like to see consistent delivery.


----------



## jodiuh

My only correspondence with their customer service impressed me. I forgot to cancel a disc and after they sent it to me, I told them I screwed up...haha. They said, no problem, it won't count against my queue!

I ended up cancelling tho and it's got nothing to do with them or their service or their pricing. 4K discs simply don't impress me enough to be worthwhile. Oh sure, Transformers looked amazing, but Star Trek, Logan, and Wonder Woman did nothing for me. Also, I'm very light sensitive and usually keep the backlight @ 0...so HDR benefit's not there anyway.


----------



## Mcguinn

jodiuh said:


> My only correspondence with their customer service impressed me. I forgot to cancel a disc and after they sent it to me, I told them I screwed up...haha. They said, no problem, it won't count against my queue!
> 
> I ended up cancelling tho and it's got nothing to do with them or their service or their pricing. 4K discs simply don't impress me enough to be worthwhile. Oh sure, Transformers looked amazing, but Star Trek, Logan, and Wonder Woman did nothing for me. Also, I'm very light sensitive and usually keep the backlight @ 0...so HDR benefit's not there anyway.


UHD has not really impressed me either, albeit with some exceptions. Hopefully, the industry will gear up to fully support WCG, & HDR but it seems like a pretty mixed bag currently. I will gravitate to UHD disks, however, if the title is available in that format even if I have to wait a bit.

On the other hand, I really am hooked on 3D Blu-ray Rental because of their broad selection of titles that no other service can match. They are also willing to add films to their inventory if you request them. All of the Blu-rays I have rented to date included the lossless soundtracks, so there is that as well.

My wife and I used to buy disks and we would watch them multiple times, but people change, and my wife now has moved on to wanting new material exclusively, so this is a good solution for us.

I do need to figure out how to work around the poor service from the USPS.


----------



## jodiuh

Mcguinn said:


> Hopefully, the industry will gear up to fully support WCG...
> 
> My wife and I used to buy disks and we would watch them multiple times, but people change, and my wife now has moved on to wanting new material exclusively, so this is a good solution for us.
> 
> I do need to figure out how to work around the poor service from the USPS.


Wcg?

You know, I figured I had to get my $’s worth out of the service, lol...so I watched Tramsformers 3x and actually really enjoyed each viewing. I feel like I really got a lot out of it watching so Camry times so closely together. 

I lucked out and seemed to be very close to their Illinois center.

Edit: tho I really want to see ghost in the Shell in 4K as the visuals alone really impressed me, even in a UHD stream from google. 

“just want to forewarn everyone thinking it’s going to be a pristine presentation say like Ghost in the Shell is. ”

From whysoblu about Wonder Woman. 

I find them to be an excellent source for film and video and audio reviews. Here’s Transformers:
“Just an FYI – THE TAG LINE FOR THE MOVIE POSTER SHOULD REALLY HAVE READ “RETHINK YOUR DECISION TO WANT TO SEE THIS FILM.””

But they adored the a/v.


----------



## jodiuh

Just as an update, I went ahead and signed up again to see valerian, Salt, and X-men apocalypse. 

I think somethings up with usps tho as Netflix discs take longer to ship/return and I’m on day 8 waiting for Salt from 3d BluRay. 

How you guys doing for turkey day!?what discs ya looking forward to?


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> Just as an update, I went ahead and signed up again to see valerian, Salt, and X-men apocalypse.
> 
> I think somethings up with usps tho as Netflix discs take longer to ship/return and I’m on day 8 waiting for Salt from 3d BluRay.
> 
> How you guys doing for turkey day!?what discs ya looking forward to?


I've got the UHD BD of Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets coming from them. It was shipped out today. So I'm hoping it shows up on Friday since I'll have the time to watch it that day.


----------



## jodiuh

aaronwt said:


> I've got the UHD BD of Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets coming from them. It was shipped out today. So I'm hoping it shows up on Friday since I'll have the time to watch it that day.


Awesome! I actually grabbed the film on Vudu, Fandango, and Microsoft stores to compare streams. They were all balls on Xbox and Android tv and NONE had anything higher than Dolby digital despite saying they had Atmos.

I’m above vanilla Dolby digital and go bot dts. Lossless or nothing at. All.


----------



## film113

aaronwt said:


> I've got the UHD BD of Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets coming from them. It was shipped out today. So I'm hoping it shows up on Friday since I'll have the time to watch it that day.


I'm waiting on the 3D version but the only region-free edition (AFAIK) is from Hong Kong so it may be a while before 3DBR gets it.


----------



## nightfly85

*They charge you extra if they make a mistake*

I've been a long time customer. Lately (since the move to IL) I have had trouble getting my 5 discs per month so towards the end of the month I make sure to "order" the remaining monthly disc quota and selecting only available movies.

I, like most folks, also pre-order movies as they come out so I can get them asap when available.

So get this, if they don't catch the fact that they have shipped you your monthly quota for the month - they charge you $3-4 per "extra" disc!

End of Nov I ordered 2 movies to use up my monthly quota. A full day later I got an email stating they just shipped me three pre-orders (I'd been waiting a month for) and boom I am charged an extra $12.

We all know their queue/ordering system is horrid - but I didn't now that in addition to this if they screw up and make a mistake - YOU pay.

So because they can't keep track of your rentals and they screw up you pay.

Their solution: "only order as many as you can have delivered in a month...". As in, it's your responsibility to keep track of your outstanding pre-orders and you can't order more than that in a month. Better hope they don't send you a pre-ordered movie.

This is a horrible policy. I am cancelling my account. Good luck to you all. You've been warned.


----------



## nathan_h

This strikes me as surprising and problematic. Unless you went through the check out process and chose to pay a per disk price, you didn't authorize these charges and they should reverse them -- or have your credit card do so. What you describe sounds exactly like "unauthorized charges".



nightfly85 said:


> I've been a long time customer. Lately (since the move to IL) I have had trouble getting my 5 discs per month so towards the end of the month I make sure to "order" the remaining monthly disc quota and selecting only available movies.
> 
> I, like most folks, also pre-order movies as they come out so I can get them asap when available.
> 
> So get this, if they don't catch the fact that they have shipped you your monthly quota for the month - they charge you $3-4 per "extra" disc!
> 
> End of Nov I ordered 2 movies to use up my monthly quota. A full day later I got an email stating they just shipped me three pre-orders (I'd been waiting a month for) and boom I am charged an extra $12.
> 
> We all know their queue/ordering system is horrid - but I didn't now that in addition to this if they screw up and make a mistake - YOU pay.
> 
> So because they can't keep track of your rentals and they screw up you pay.
> 
> Their solution: "only order as many as you can have delivered in a month...". As in, it's your responsibility to keep track of your outstanding pre-orders and you can't order more than that in a month. Better hope they don't send you a pre-ordered movie.
> 
> This is a horrible policy. I am cancelling my account. Good luck to you all. You've been warned.


----------



## jodiuh

film113 said:


> Their solution: "only order as many as you can have delivered in a month...".


3DBluray’s whole setup’s unpleasant. Their site’s from the 90’s. The wish list/cart system’s far more complicated and inconvenient than necessary. If an items not in stock, I have to put another one up there if I want to receive a title and that means I’m ordering something I might not want (using up my allotment). Discs don’t drop from the wish list when adding to the cart.

Netflix gets me discs 3x faster and I get 3x the discs. I hope they get a 4K option soon so I can drop 3D Bluray. X-Men Apocalypse shipped last month on the 16th. I still don’t have it, lol.


----------



## 3BR

nathan_h said:


> This strikes me as surprising and problematic. Unless you went through the check out process and chose to pay a per disk price, you didn't authorize these charges and they should reverse them -- or have your credit card do so. What you describe sounds exactly like "unauthorized charges".


There are only a few customers this happens to. It's those who consistently get over their monthly limit because of over using the system. We give a warning to these users before applying a penalty. We will try and work with the individual to have them rent within our policy. If you have questions, email us. Thanks, Team 3BR.


----------



## aaronwt

nightfly85 said:


> I've been a long time customer. Lately (since the move to IL) I have had trouble getting my 5 discs per month so towards the end of the month I make sure to "order" the remaining monthly disc quota and selecting only available movies.
> 
> I, like most folks, also pre-order movies as they come out so I can get them asap when available.
> 
> So get this, if they don't catch the fact that they have shipped you your monthly quota for the month - they charge you $3-4 per "extra" disc!
> 
> End of Nov I ordered 2 movies to use up my monthly quota. A full day later I got an email stating they just shipped me three pre-orders (I'd been waiting a month for) and boom I am charged an extra $12.
> 
> We all know their queue/ordering system is horrid - but I didn't now that in addition to this if they screw up and make a mistake - YOU pay.
> 
> So because they can't keep track of your rentals and they screw up you pay.
> 
> Their solution: "only order as many as you can have delivered in a month...". As in, it's your responsibility to keep track of your outstanding pre-orders and you can't order more than that in a month. Better hope they don't send you a pre-ordered movie.
> 
> This is a horrible policy. I am cancelling my account. Good luck to you all. You've been warned.


I have never had this happen to me in the five years I've been using them.

But when I have run into issues, they have be very responsive to emails I've sent, and have been quick to rectify the issue.


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> 3DBluray’s whole setup’s unpleasant. Their site’s from the 90’s. The wish list/cart system’s far more complicated and inconvenient than necessary. If an items not in stock, I have to put another one up there if I want to receive a title and that means I’m ordering something I might not want (using up my allotment). Discs don’t drop from the wish list when adding to the cart.
> 
> Netflix gets me discs 3x faster and I get 3x the discs. I hope they get a 4K option soon so I can drop 3D Bluray. X-Men Apocalypse shipped last month on the 16th. I still don’t have it, lol.


I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for Netflix to get UHD BD rentals. Their disc business is shrinking. They don't even have the HD titles like they used to.

If you had a disc shipped to you on the 16th, you should have contacted 3D-blurayrental about it not showing up. They would have sent a replacement since it's obviously lost in the mail. I've had this happen before and they were quick to send out a replacement. If it was in stock. If not then they had me choose a different title and they would send out the other one when they got it in stock.


----------



## nightfly85

nathan_h said:


> This strikes me as surprising and problematic. Unless you went through the check out process and chose to pay a per disk price, you didn't authorize these charges and they should reverse them -- or have your credit card do so. What you describe sounds exactly like "unauthorized charges".


Nope, just the normal "provide shipping addr, $0 amount due".


----------



## nightfly85

3BR said:


> There are only a few customers this happens to. It's those who consistently get over their monthly limit because of over using the system. We give a warning to these users before applying a penalty. We will try and work with the individual to have them rent within our policy. If you have questions, email us. Thanks, Team 3BR.


I had never "gone over" my limit since being a customer for over 6 years (customer since BlockBuster went OOB). I occasionally got "you've reached your limit..." emails but I never tried to order more if I did; and never received any pre-order after I had received said email.

So I email 3DBR about my surprise of being charged an extra $12 due to their lack of a functional database front-end and putting it on customers to figure keep track of things (not that that is easy - it's painful to figure out what disks have been ordered and if they've been shipped when)...

and I got the "tough, but that's our policy".

I agree I could and may file a claim with my CC - it's not an authorized charge - and I was never formally informed about it. It's only $12, but there's something called "the principle of the matter..."


----------



## nightfly85

aaronwt said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for Netflix to get UHD BD rentals. Their disc business is shrinking. They don't even have the HD titles like they used to.
> 
> If you had a disc shipped to you on the 16th, you should have contacted 3D-blurayrental about it not showing up. They would have sent a replacement since it's obviously lost in the mail. I've had this happen before and they were quick to send out a replacement. If it was in stock. If not then they had me choose a different title and they would send out the other one when they got it in stock.



There are other positives to 3DBR as well: the discs they rent are the regular retail versions - full audio and un-restricted video. "Rental" copies of movies (they actually say rental on them usually) will not have the full HD audio (usually just DD or DTS) and may have reduced video quality/resolution.

You see it's one thing to have to deal with their horrible website; ordering and order tracking is painful, but finding out that YOU are financially responsible for their limitations is VERY disappointing, anti-customer and borders on deceptive.

"Hey let's generate some extra revenue this month: ship out some pre-orders to folks at their max disc quota for the month..." 

That could easily happen to anyone with one or more pre-orders that are at their max disc quota for the month.

Frankly, 3DBR is a good service - it has LOTS of issues, but delivers in the core element of providing a good selection of regular BD/UHD discs. I've been supportive of them in this thread over the years (do a search in the thread for my posts).

To me this policy is just the "straw that broke the camel's back..." There's no realistic way to get the most out of the service (by pre-ordering) and getting your quota of discs per month (which now is also much harder than it used to be since the move to IL) and not now run afoul of the "our bad, you pay" policy.


----------



## 3BR

nightfly85 said:


> I had never "gone over" my limit since being a customer for over 6 years (customer since BlockBuster went OOB). I occasionally got "you've reached your limit..." emails but I never tried to order more if I did; and never received any pre-order after I had received said email.
> 
> So I email 3DBR about my surprise of being charged an extra $12 due to their lack of a functional database front-end and putting it on customers to figure keep track of things (not that that is easy - it's painful to figure out what disks have been ordered and if they've been shipped when)...
> 
> and I got the "tough, but that's our policy".
> 
> I agree I could and may file a claim with my CC - it's not an authorized charge - and I was never formally informed about it. It's only $12, but there's something called "the principle of the matter..."


We should not charge a customer for a first time offense. Rather than use this forum to go back and forth, I suggest you email our team. If it's truly a first offense without any notices from us, you should get a refund. Feel free to copy and paste this forum thread to your email to our team. Thanks.


----------



## jodiuh

aaronwt said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for Netflix to get UHD BD rentals. Their disc business is shrinking. They don't even have the HD titles like they used to.
> 
> If you had a disc shipped to you on the 16th, you should have contacted 3D-blurayrental about it not showing up. They would have sent a replacement since it's obviously lost in the mail. I've had this happen before and they were quick to send out a replacement. If it was in stock. If not then they had me choose a different title and they would send out the other one when they got it in stock.


Not sure what you mean about Netflix DVD not offering HD titles? I've gotten a few DVD's, but I'd say 95% have been BD.

They sent a replacement over a week ago. I've had Netflix DVD for almost a year and NEVER had a disc lost. The shippings very consistent. One month w/ 3D and 2 lost discs, shipping time's all over the place.

I WILL hold my breath, cross my fingers, and my toes!


----------



## nightfly85

3BR said:


> We should not charge a customer for a first time offense. Rather than use this forum to go back and forth, I suggest you email our team. If it's truly a first offense without any notices from us, you should get a refund. Feel free to copy and paste this forum thread to your email to our team. Thanks.


You don't get it.

I am not using this forum to get CS from 3DBR.

I am warning my fellow AVS'ers about this brain dead policy.

Fix your web application to:

1) Prevent overage rentals. (simple honestly, unless your site was setup by a kindergartner)

OR if for some other unknown reason (can't think of one legitimate reason why you can't track shipped discs for a given month other than to generate additional revenue)

2) Make it EASY to for customers for somehow prevent overage charges!

I have already emailed you. Your response to that was equally disappointing, but I'm simply done other than to continue to respond to any questions or comments in this thread.

Your policy, your problem.

Here's the notification and brief email chain (I'll post this and then there's nothing more for me to say). For review I ordered my last 2 of 5 monthly rentals on 11-26, got email about being shipped on 11-27. Then on 11-28 I got another email about 3 pre-orders being shipped and then this a couple of days later:



> For this month, your account is over its monthly limit. You have had 8 rentals shipped to you. We try and prevent overage with our system but depending on how you use the account, we may not catch it all and overage may occur. If that happens, the fees below will be charged to your credit card on file. If this is your first overage email from us, we will waive any overage fees.
> 
> * For the $8.99 and $17.99 plan, there will be a $4 charge for each rental over the limit.
> 
> * For the $27.99 and $39.99 plan, there will be a $3 charge for each rental over the limit.
> 
> The best way to ensure you do not go over is not to order more than your monthly limit for any given calendar month. Having overage on your account is perfectly ok...we just need to charge for it when it happens.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> We thank you for your business.


My reply:


> This is a terrible policy. Make your customers pay for your inability to track movie rentals in your terrible queue/ordering website?
> 
> I've been a customer for a number of years. Since your move to IL I've had trouble getting my monthly quota filled. I don't control when you ship pre-orders. I want to get my money worth per month especially after the recent price increase. I wait till the end of the month to try to fill out my monthly quota. So basically your saying I can't pre-order anything unless I want to potentially pay extra?


And their understanding customer service response:



> Sorry to hear of your disappointment. That is the limitation of our system. The best way to ensure you do not go over is to not order more than 5 titles a month…if you are ever short a month, let us know and we can make an adjustment.
> 
> We thank you for your business.


----------



## 3BR

nightfly85 said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> I am not using this forum to get CS from 3DBR.
> 
> I am warning my fellow AVS'ers about this brain dead policy.:
> 
> I had never "gone over" my limit since being a customer for over 6 years (customer since BlockBuster went OOB).


We've located your account. You claimed earlier on this forum that you have not gone over your limits. So the readers are aware, this particular customer has gone over his monthly limit 9 times over the last 2 years. When customers use our system like this, we have to start charging penalties or we would lose money. We gave you multiple warnings about how you were using the system before we charged your account the overage charge. Our policy/system works for most of our customers and we do try to make improvements and work with each customer when possible...it's not perfect but luckily it works well for most of our customers.


----------



## calmone

*a few thoughts*

1) I have used 3d blu ray for quite some time and am very satisfied with them, save for the recent price increase. I only rent one title at a time when I see a movie I want in 3d.

2) I REALLY worry 3d is dead, even though films are still being made (I understand the china market is very into 3d, may be a factor). I note that apparently at least 3 3d films are not going region A.

3) valerian, and probably the new thor are examples, and 3d blu ray told me they do not expect to get valerian.

4) it appears Netflix and red box are not going to make disc rentals available in 4k at this time.

5) I agree 4k does not look that much better, that is until you view a hd film and then right away view the same one in 4k. 

6) I am considering a region free player, them waiting longer to see a film and buying it used on amazon u.k. for instance, BFG is available for $16.00.


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> Not sure what you mean about Netflix DVD not offering HD titles? I've gotten a few DVD's, but I'd say 95% have been BD.
> 
> They sent a replacement over a week ago. I've had Netflix DVD for almost a year and NEVER had a disc lost. The shippings very consistent. One month w/ 3D and 2 lost discs, shipping time's all over the place.
> 
> I WILL hold my breath, cross my fingers, and my toes!


Netflix doesn't offer the number of BD titles that they used to. There are many titles that were on BD but now are only available on DVD.

I signed up for netflix in early 1999. Over the years I had many discs go missing. But I also easily had over 2000 rentals in the 17 years I rented discs from them. Some of the lost discs were stolen from inside the local post office. the Postal inspector office had to investigate the thefts when I had a bunch of discs went missing every time I mailed them directly at the post office near me. And it ended up being theft by one of the postal employees.


----------



## jodiuh

3BR said:


> ...You claimed earlier on this forum that you have not gone over your limits. So the readers are aware, this particular customer has gone over his monthly limit 9 times over the last 2 years.


Right now, I've added 5 discs to my queue...my limit. After each one, I've received an email to add another disc to my queue so that will ship while I wait. BUT, if I do that for EACH one and they all ship, then it's entirely possible for me to go over my queue, right?

Just to clarify, once I've got 5 in queue, leave it at that...even if they're all short wait?



calmone said:


> ...4k does not look that much better...


Some of the discs definitely don't look much better @ all. There's a lot of quality variance. Tho, the Valerian UHD blew me away. I think this will improve as more and more films utilize iPhone X for their camera work. :0



aaronwt said:


> Netflix doesn't offer the number of BD titles that they used to. There are many titles that were on BD but now are only available on DVD.
> 
> I signed up for netflix in early 1999. Over the years I had many discs go missing.


Ok, I can see that now. Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure to check for BD availability in the DVD netflix app.

Also, I did get a message form 3DBluray that the disc did not get lost. They said there was some problem with USPS in Nov. I too thought perhaps maybe it got stolen as the "4K X-Men Apocalypse" title's right on the envelope.


----------



## TViewer2000

Looking to start with 3D-Blurayrental for the 4K discs and probably the occasional 3D movie. I saw a spot for a coupon code so didn't know if there were any Christmas/New Year deals for new customers?


----------



## jodiuh

How are you guys doing as far as shipping and receiving times?

I’ve had 3 discs never arrive and am now waiting 20 days on another. They’ve made an exception to send the discs @ the beginning of the month, but if I order on the 6th and still haven’t had it shipped on the 26th, there’s no chance I would get 5 discs in @ 2 @ a time.

How can they even function if the 2 disc out at the time if they take 25 days to get it?

Customer service has been OK and they’re the only source of 4K discs, but the shipping is getting out of control and totally unacceptable. IT’s incredibly frustrating.

Also, the sticker they put on to identify discs vibrates my xbox one s and makes a ton of noise compared to the sticker on netflix discs. It’s a 3/4 inch thick sticker instead o the circle sticker on the netflix discs. Also they list the title right on the envelope which I think would lead to more theft.

So how are you guys doing? I hope like heck netflix gets 4K options so i can run far away from 3d bluray...sorry to be the Debbie downer/bad news bear, but it’s so irritating.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

jodiuh said:


> How are you guys doing as far as shipping and receiving times?
> 
> I’ve had 3 discs never arrive and am now waiting 20 days on another. They’ve made an exception to send the discs @ the beginning of the month, but if I order on the 6th and still haven’t had it shipped on the 26th, there’s no chance I would get 5 discs in @ 2 @ a time.
> 
> How can they even function if the 2 disc out at the time if they take 25 days to get it?


What is it with all these long shipping times I keep hearing about?! USPS service standards are 3 days anywhere in the continental U.S. (4 to HI and most of AK). (Unless the 2 areas are close enough to fall into the 2-day window, of course.) Not a guarantee, but hit ~90% of the time (from their "report cards"). With the discs moving with my service so far, things have been taking the expected time -- except a day or 2 delay in some cases the week leading up to Christmas. (Hopefully all back on track now after the holiday volume.)

As I think I mentioned before, why don't they let customers SEE the mail tracking information, like I do? (Assuming they utilize USPS tracking...?) Be transparent so there's nothing funny going on!



> ... and they’re the only source of 4K discs ...


Wrong. 

Forget Master P, _I_ got the hookup. 

And without needing to PM me, there's also https://www.rent4k.com -- though their prices aren't under $3 either. 



> Also, the sticker they put on to identify discs vibrates my xbox one s and makes a ton of noise compared to the sticker on netflix discs. It’s a 3/4 inch thick sticker instead o the circle sticker on the netflix discs.






> Also they list the title right on the envelope which I think would lead to more theft.


Uncalled for. I just have an ID number, so the user can tell multiple shipments apart before opening, heh. *shrug* Or a QR Code that's useless to anyone but the customer...



> I hope like heck netflix gets 4K options so i can run far away from 3d bluray...sorry to be the Debbie downer/bad news bear, but it’s so irritating.


Not gonna happen...


----------



## jodiuh

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> As I think I mentioned before, why don't they let customers SEE the mail tracking information, like I do? (Assuming they utilize USPS tracking...?) Be transparent so there's nothing funny going on!
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Forget Master P, _I_ got the hookup.
> 
> And without needing to PM me, there's also https://www.rent4k.com -- though their prices aren't under $3 either.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncalled for. I just have an ID number, so the user can tell multiple shipments apart before opening, heh. *shrug* Or a QR Code that's useless to anyone but the customer...
> 
> Not gonna happen...


Yup, a tracking number would be very helpful. What do you mean by "like i do" Do you get tracking info from 3dbluray?

Forget master p? What does that mean? Also rent4k seems like $7 per movie with no sub model. That's 2x the cost of 3dbluray for 5 discs.

How do you know about netflix not getting 4K?

And thanks so much for backing me up on so many things. I know 3dbluray rep posts here, so hopefully more folks will come in here with their comments so they can see it's not just me. They said I was the only one mentioning the sticker on the disc.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

jodiuh said:


> Yup, a tracking number would be very helpful. What do you mean by "like i do" Do you get tracking info from 3dbluray?


Nah.  To be clear, the only services I've ever used are Blockbuster and Netflix. Then Netflix sucked with "rental version" stuff, and then with 3D and now 4K... But I wasn't interested in paying high rental prices, so wanted to create a new service, which is what I was referring to. (Though now I'm spending more purchasing stuff to send to others instead, LOL.) There's an elite group (handful) that started using it earlier this month, but I can't post about it, like, anywhere. Of course, I'm not a spammer at all, but it would be relevant when posting here, for example. @nathan_h started a thread over in the Blu-ray Software forum -- I haven't jumped in yet, even though Nathan was spreading some false info.  (I don't know if anyone from AVS is _using_ the service, though I've gotten traffic and some registrations from the thread...)



> Forget master p? What does that mean?


Starring Master P: www.imdb.com/title/tt0131436/



> Also rent4k seems like $7 per movie with no sub model. That's 2x the cost of 3dbluray for 5 discs.


It looks like they have a one-at-a-time subscription now, using a similar model to mine (base price + per rental). But I don't like subscriptions anyway, since I'm not a fan of taking money from people when they're not getting use from a service. Cheap, fair PAYGO, FTW!



> How do you know about netflix not getting 4K?


They're already missing a lot of plain Blu-ray stuff... And they just don't seem to care about discs like I/we do.


----------



## wmcclain

jodiuh said:


> How are you guys doing as far as shipping and receiving times?


It varies but I average 3-4 days transit both ways. 

I suspect the local Post Office is the greatest factor.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> How are you guys doing as far as shipping and receiving times?
> 
> I’ve had 3 discs never arrive and am now waiting 20 days on another. They’ve made an exception to send the discs @ the beginning of the month, but if I order on the 6th and still haven’t had it shipped on the 26th, there’s no chance I would get 5 discs in @ 2 @ a time.
> 
> How can they even function if the 2 disc out at the time if they take 25 days to get it?
> 
> Customer service has been OK and they’re the only source of 4K discs, but the shipping is getting out of control and totally unacceptable. IT’s incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Also, the sticker they put on to identify discs vibrates my xbox one s and makes a ton of noise compared to the sticker on netflix discs. It’s a 3/4 inch thick sticker instead o the circle sticker on the netflix discs. Also they list the title right on the envelope which I think would lead to more theft.
> 
> So how are you guys doing? I hope like heck netflix gets 4K options so i can run far away from 3d bluray...sorry to be the Debbie downer/bad news bear, but it’s so irritating.


Netflix has been decreasing disc rentals for years. Heck many titles that used to be on BD are now only on DVD at Netflix. So I wouldn't hold your breath waiting on Netflix to rent UHD BDs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Nah.  To be clear, the only services I've ever used are Blockbuster and Netflix. Then Netflix sucked with "rental version" stuff, and then with 3D and now 4K... But I wasn't interested in paying high rental prices, so wanted to create a new service, which is what I was referring to. (Though now I'm spending more purchasing stuff to send to others instead, LOL.) There's an elite group (handful) that started using it earlier this month, but I can't post about it, like, anywhere. Of course, I'm not a spammer at all, but it would be relevant when posting here, for example. @nathan_h started a thread over in the Blu-ray Software forum -- I haven't jumped in yet, even though Nathan was spreading some false info.  (I don't know if anyone from AVS is _using_ the service, though I've gotten traffic and some registrations from the thread...)
> 
> Starring Master P: www.imdb.com/title/tt0131436/
> 
> It looks like they have a one-at-a-time subscription now, using a similar model to mine (base price + per rental). But I don't like subscriptions anyway, since I'm not a fan of taking money from people when they're not getting use from a service. Cheap, fair PAYGO, FTW!
> 
> They're already missing a lot of plain Blu-ray stuff... And they just don't seem to care about discs like I/we do.


Pay as you go is more expensive. I remember when Netflix used to be pay as you go. At the time I loved it and they had to force me to their new buffet style rental options. In the end that was better and cost me less money.

If I were paying per rental from 3D Blu-ray rental then I would be paying over twice as much per month as I do now. Paying per rental would ream me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> What is it with all these long shipping times I keep hearing about?! USPS service standards are 3 days anywhere in the continental U.S. (4 to HI and most of AK). (Unless the 2 areas are close enough to fall into the 2-day window, of course.) Not a guarantee, but hit ~90% of the time (from their "report cards"). With the discs moving with my service so far, things have been taking the expected time -- except a day or 2 delay in some cases the week leading up to Christmas. (Hopefully all back on track now after the holiday volume.)
> 
> As I think I mentioned before, why don't they let customers SEE the mail tracking information, like I do? (Assuming they utilize USPS tracking...?) Be transparent so there's nothing funny going on!
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Forget Master P, _I_ got the hookup.
> 
> And without needing to PM me, there's also https://www.rent4k.com -- though their prices aren't under $3 either.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncalled for. I just have an ID number, so the user can tell multiple shipments apart before opening, heh. *shrug* Or a QR Code that's useless to anyone but the customer...
> 
> Not gonna happen...


I've been using USPS disc rental services since the late nineties starting with Netflix. This time of year there are always mailing delays because of the high volume of cards being sent during the holidays. I've seen it every year for every disc service I've used for almost 19 years now. And I've used at least eight disc rental services.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan_h

It might be a more helpful if you, as a competitor to 3D Blu-ray Rental dot com, posted about your service in the thread dedicated to your service. 

This is especially true if you have better info than what is in the thread that is dedicated to your company's services. 



DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> Nah.  To be clear, the only services I've ever used are Blockbuster and Netflix. Then Netflix sucked with "rental version" stuff, and then with 3D and now 4K... But I wasn't interested in paying high rental prices, so wanted to create a new service, which is what I was referring to. (Though now I'm spending more purchasing stuff to send to others instead, LOL.) There's an elite group (handful) that started using it earlier this month, but I can't post about it, like, anywhere. Of course, I'm not a spammer at all, but it would be relevant when posting here, for example. @nathan_h started a thread over in the Blu-ray Software forum -- I haven't jumped in yet, even though Nathan was spreading some false info.  (I don't know if anyone from AVS is _using_ the service, though I've gotten traffic and some registrations from the thread...)
> 
> Starring Master P: www.imdb.com/title/tt0131436/
> 
> It looks like they have a one-at-a-time subscription now, using a similar model to mine (base price + per rental). But I don't like subscriptions anyway, since I'm not a fan of taking money from people when they're not getting use from a service. Cheap, fair PAYGO, FTW!
> 
> They're already missing a lot of plain Blu-ray stuff... And they just don't seem to care about discs like I/we do.


----------



## jodiuh

Just an update...I found one of the missing discs inside the enevelop, lol. They put 2 discs in one @ time.


----------



## rural scribe

jodiuh said:


> How are you guys doing as far as shipping and receiving times?
> 
> I’ve had 3 discs never arrive and am now waiting 20 days on another. They’ve made an exception to send the discs @ the beginning of the month, but if I order on the 6th and still haven’t had it shipped on the 26th, there’s no chance I would get 5 discs in @ 2 @ a time.


I just finished my most recent subscription with 3DBRental and it went O.K. I got my five rentals per month. The only reason I quit is that I only rent 3D blurays and had run out of new ones I really wanted to watch.

I will sign up again when the new 3D blurays, like the newest Star Wars, Thor: Ragnarok, Avengers, Justice League and others become available.

December worked well for me on my five per month, one at a time rental subscription by ordering two at the beginning of the month that were both designated "short wait" (Guardians of the Galaxy 2 and War for the Planet of the Apes) and the other three I ordered were listed as immediately available.

I ended up getting the fifth and final disk, Guardians of the Galaxy 2, the first one I ordered, on December 28, just soon enough.

Not bad, considering the Christmas mailing rush.

I've been renting from this company for the past couple of years, off and on.

I also rent off and on from Netflix. Both companies have the same kinds of problems with the postal service. Mailing speed is not what it used to be due to budget cutbacks and other problems.


----------



## Wryker

For a fact Netflix shipping discs to me has become slower. They've closed certain disc location/warehouses too which doesn't help. I used to get 2 turns per week, easily, now I get 3 every 2 weeks if I"m lucky (that's send the disc back the day after receiving it).
3D, on the other hand, has decreased its transit time. It must be due to, early on, everything shipped from their CA location. Now they have a midwest location so shipping to and from has greatly deminished. It used to take @7-8 days and not it's about 5. 

I, too, joined just for 3D but found that some 2D titles I wanted the Extended versions or 'full' since Netflix ships a lot of "Netflix" versions which are never extended versions.

They also have BD's of titles Netflix only gets DVD versions. They also have 'older' BD titles that Netflix no longer carries. So I'm mc-luvin' me 3D BD Rental.com.

Now that I'm slowly (REALLY slowly) migrating to 4K at some point in the next 2 years (gotta save up a lotta coin for the 3D Sony) I'll be using them for 4K. 

I hope they continue to grow and increase the number of copies to avoid long delays but so far I've been able to fill my 5 per month.


----------



## jodiuh

Update...

So it seems like the fault lies mostly with the holidays. I have gotten the last few discs on the 2nd weekday from 3dbluray and netflix is back to next day.

Happy holidays everyone!

So what discs have ya'll seen that have looked fantastic? I have man of steel awaiting in a few minutes and dunkirck is on its way.


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> Update...
> 
> So it seems like the fault lies mostly with the holidays. I have gotten the last few discs on the 2nd weekday from 3dbluray and netflix is back to next day.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> So what discs have ya'll seen that have looked fantastic? I have man of steel awaiting in a few minutes and dunkirck is on its way.


Dunkirk looks great. I bought the seven Nolan UHD BDs last month. But so far I've only watched Dunkirk. 

As usual this time I year, I don't rent many discs. So the two Discs I currently have from 3d-blurayrental, I've had for several weeks now. I really should drop down from the three out to one out. Since I still have a stack of several dozen unopened UHD BD titles to watch. So I don't think there are many titles I plan on renting in the next couple of months.


----------



## jodiuh

aaronwt said:


> Dunkirk looks great. I bought the seven Nolan UHD BDs last month. But so far I've only watched Dunkirk.
> 
> As usual this time I year, I don't rent many discs. So the two Discs I currently have from 3d-blurayrental, I've had for several weeks now. I really should drop down from the three out to one out. Since I still have a stack of several dozen unopened UHD BD titles to watch. So I don't think there are many titles I plan on renting in the next couple of months.


So did you want me to just pm you my home address to send those to me when you're done watching?


----------



## Tarek Halaby

*not happy*

I am a first time renter with them and only received 1 movie + plus that movie had a knick on the back and I didn't want to mess with making it worse and I am still waiting in the other 2 movies I know it isn't them it relies as well on usps


----------



## jodiuh

Tarek Halaby said:


> I am a first time renter with them and only received 1 movie + plus that movie had a knick on the back and I didn't want to mess with making it worse and I am still waiting in the other 2 movies I know it isn't them it relies as well on usps


FWIW, the first month was rough for me and a big part of it was the USPS.

Lately, it seems to be 2-3 days for a disc from ship to receive. I still wait while for discs, but now I'm used to placing an order for a few of them and getting them 3-4 weeks later.

I've been through bout 10 discs now and have' thad a problem with any of them playing. So I'd give em awhile longer before passing judgement. 

PS. How're you liking the 4K experience‽‽‽ Just saw the fifth element and wound up very happy with how much of an improvement the 4K disc looked given how old the film is.


----------



## Tarek Halaby

so far its ok my first disc was wonder woman got threw less than half an hour and it pixelated it turned out it had a gash on it and it just took a whole week maybe more to receive the other 2 discs they were all shipped out with wonder woman too




jodiuh said:


> FWIW, the first month was rough for me and a big part of it was the USPS.
> 
> Lately, it seems to be 2-3 days for a disc from ship to receive. I still wait while for discs, but now I'm used to placing an order for a few of them and getting them 3-4 weeks later.
> 
> I've been through bout 10 discs now and have' thad a problem with any of them playing. So I'd give em awhile longer before passing judgement.
> 
> PS. How're you liking the 4K experience‽‽‽ Just saw the fifth element and wound up very happy with how much of an improvement the 4K disc looked given how old the film is.


----------



## rural scribe

*not free for subscribers*

I noticed lately that there seem to be a lot more of those "not free for subscriber" 3D rentals listed at the 3D-blurayrental site (meaning subscription fees do not cover any of the rental costs).

At the same time, most, if not all, new non-3D blu-ray rentals, including 4K disks, at the site seem to be free for subscribers.

I assume these subscription exceptions are because the cost of some blu-rays are much higher than others, so the company could not afford to offer expensive ones for the subscription fee.

Currently, six of the 10 newest 3D rentals at the site are not free for subscribers. That seems like an unusually high percentage. I wonder if that is because the cost of 3D blu rays is going up. I know that "Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets" for instance, is a very expensive disk to buy, at least the region-free version. It rents for about $18.

In the past some of these "not free for subscribers" disks have later become free for subscribers. This happened with "Alice Through the Looking Glass 3D". I'm hoping this is also the case for some of these new 3D rentals that are not covered by subscriptions. Otherwise, there won't be very many 3D blurays I can afford to rent.


----------



## 3BR

rural scribe said:


> I noticed lately that there seem to be a lot more of those "not free for subscriber" 3D rentals listed at the 3D-blurayrental site (meaning subscription fees do not cover any of the rental costs).
> 
> At the same time, most, if not all, new non-3D blu-ray rentals, including 4K disks, at the site seem to be free for subscribers.
> 
> I assume these subscription exceptions are because the cost of some blu-rays are much higher than others, so the company could not afford to offer expensive ones for the subscription fee.
> 
> Currently, six of the 10 newest 3D rentals at the site are not free for subscribers. That seems like an unusually high percentage. I wonder if that is because the cost of 3D blu rays is going up. I know that "Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets" for instance, is a very expensive disk to buy, at least the region-free version. It rents for about $18.
> 
> In the past some of these "not free for subscribers" disks have later become free for subscribers. This happened with "Alice Through the Looking Glass 3D". I'm hoping this is also the case for some of these new 3D rentals that are not covered by subscriptions. Otherwise, there won't be very many 3D blurays I can afford to rent.


Unfortunately, the trend for 3D Blu-ray releases do not look great...we hope this was not the case. Many of the newer 3D Blu-ray releases are only available as imports or exclusives with limited quantities available for purchase. We price based on cost, supply & demand and unfortunately we have to list these titles this way.


----------



## jodiuh

Just had another interaction with customer service and they earned extra credit and smileys.

Hopefully in time, the website, and fulfillment can improve.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I noticed lately that there seem to be a lot more of those "not free for subscriber" 3D rentals listed at the 3D-blurayrental site (meaning subscription fees do not cover any of the rental costs).
> 
> At the same time, most, if not all, new non-3D blu-ray rentals, including 4K disks, at the site seem to be free for subscribers.
> 
> I assume these subscription exceptions are because the cost of some blu-rays are much higher than others, so the company could not afford to offer expensive ones for the subscription fee.
> 
> Currently, six of the 10 newest 3D rentals at the site are not free for subscribers. That seems like an unusually high percentage. I wonder if that is because the cost of 3D blu rays is going up. I know that "Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets" for instance, is a very expensive disk to buy, at least the region-free version. It rents for about $18.
> 
> In the past some of these "not free for subscribers" disks have later become free for subscribers. This happened with "Alice Through the Looking Glass 3D". I'm hoping this is also the case for some of these new 3D rentals that are not covered by subscriptions. Otherwise, there won't be very many 3D blurays I can afford to rent.


This is because many of the 3D titles are not available in the US any more. Many new 3D titles need to be purchased from outside the US. I've been with 3d-blurayrental for over five years now. And those imported 3D titles were always the expensive ones.


----------



## captainrac

I'll give these guys a shot since I want to enjoy the full theater experience (UHD+lossless audio) as there are no other viable options other than to purchase every title outright.

NOTE TO THE 3D-BLURAYRENTAL TEAM: My plan is to order the latest titles using the 5-per-month subscription plan. I shall make every attempt to play this game by the rules (YOUR rules, BTW) . If, however, I find I'm nearing the end of my billing cycle and have received few if any discs, then, yes, I will order more available titles. Otherwise I risk shortchanging myself. If I get into multiple overage situations as a result, then we need to have a chat. If you want to charge for overage then you should likewise credit for underage. That's fair and equitable. Then your customers will enjoy your system rather than feel compelled to game it in their favor.


----------



## jodiuh

captainrac said:


> I'll give these guys a shot since I want to enjoy the full theater experience (UHD+lossless audio) as there are no other viable options other than to purchase every title outright.
> 
> NOTE TO THE 3D-BLURAYRENTAL TEAM: My plan is to order the latest titles using the 5-per-month subscription plan. I shall make every attempt to play this game by the rules (YOUR rules, BTW) . If, however, I find I'm nearing the end of my billing cycle and have received few if any discs, then, yes, I will order more available titles. Otherwise I risk shortchanging myself. If I get into multiple overage situations as a result, then we need to have a chat. If you want to charge for overage then you should likewise credit for underage. That's fair and equitable. Then your customers will enjoy your system rather than feel compelled to game it in their favor.


I’ve ran into a few issues, but every time, customer service has reponded very fast and more than resolved the issue.


----------



## dsteak

Anyone renting from Colorado? I rented my first disc, got the confirmation e-mail saying it was shipped 3 days ago, just wondering how long to expect. tick tock tick tock...


----------



## mtucker

Here is my experience so far with 3D bluray rental. My location is near San Diego CA. 
I ordered two UHD Bluray disks (made sure to order disks shown as in stock) on Friday April 6th. I got shipping notice Monday April 9th. Disks arrived Friday April 13th. 

I also decided to order from rent4k.com. I ordered one UHD bluray (they only let you rent one at a time) on Monday April 9th. Got shipping notice later that day. The disk arrived on Thursday April the 12th. 

I thought before I signed up for a subscription plan at 3D, I would try a single disk to check shipping times. If I timed things well, I could probably get at least eight disks a month on their two disks out at a time, 10 disks maximum per month plan. I see they don't make you wait until they have received the disk to ship out new ones.


----------



## 3BR

mtucker said:


> Here is my experience so far with 3D bluray rental. My location is near San Diego CA.
> I ordered two UHD Bluray disks (made sure to order disks shown as in stock) on Friday April 6th. I got shipping notice Monday April 9th. Disks arrived Friday April 13th.
> 
> I also decided to order from rent4k.com. I ordered one UHD bluray (they only let you rent one at a time) on Monday April 9th. Got shipping notice later that day. The disk arrived on Thursday April the 12th.
> 
> I thought before I signed up for a subscription plan at 3D, I would try a single disk to check shipping times. If I timed things well, I could probably get at least eight disks a month on their two disks out at a time, 10 disks maximum per month plan. I see they don't make you wait until they have received the disk to ship out new ones.


Thanks for trying our service. Shipping times with the post office can be inconsistent. If you have problems reaching your limit, email us and we can help.


----------



## mtucker

3BR said:


> Thanks for trying our service. Shipping times with the post office can be inconsistent. If you have problems reaching your limit, email us and we can help.


 Thanks for the reply. I figured it would be Thursday or Friday for a Monday disk departure so shipping time wasn't bad for how far away I am from you.


----------



## Wryker

I've been with this company for a while. I understand the need to recoup funds for the non-US 3D versions but some have not fallen in price so a subscriber can add them to their cart for the month. I wonder if they will ever drop those prices (Beauty & the Beast, etc etc have been $8.99 or above since they hit their website). Otherwise- with the way things are going - more titles will be priced above subscription 'price' than are released in the US! Speaking3D here.


----------



## jodiuh

It really seems to depend mostly on the post office these days...

I used to get Netflix films the day after they shipped them to me. Then it would take one day from me to them. I was getting 15+ per month on the 3 @ a time.

For 3d-Bluray...oh, wow...Post Office lost one, then another! Or maybe it eventually showed up, not sure. It took a week to get one here, and now it's sort of evened out. My last disc from them took 1 day to get here. 

All in all, it seems we're mostly at the mercy of the post office. That said, the combo of netflix + 3d Blu-ray has been working out extremely well. Nothing beats true 4K intermediate xfers or True HD/DTS HD Master!


----------



## dsteak

dsteak said:


> Anyone renting from Colorado? I rented my first disc, got the confirmation e-mail saying it was shipped 3 days ago, just wondering how long to expect. tick tock tick tock...


From Colorado, it took 1 week (shipped Tuesday, received following Monday). For the "one out at a time, 2 a month plan", that will work fine.


----------



## nightfly85

3BR said:


> We've located your account. You claimed earlier on this forum that you have not gone over your limits. So the readers are aware, this particular customer has gone over his monthly limit 9 times over the last 2 years. When customers use our system like this, we have to start charging penalties or we would lose money. We gave you multiple warnings about how you were using the system before we charged your account the overage charge. Our policy/system works for most of our customers and we do try to make improvements and work with each customer when possible...it's not perfect but luckily it works well for most of our customers.


This is a lie. I'd never had been charged or notified prior to said event. Hit my limit: yes, hopefully every month. Not sure how you could track down my account, as there's no linkage between my AVS info and my acct with 3BDR.

So you had to make defame a customer complaining about a stupid policy. Classy and shady.

So either you're confused about who's who or you're compelled to lie to make it seem like it's the customer's fault. Here's a clue: it should never ever be the customer's problem. You should prevent the issue!

To my fellow AVS'ers: the facts are simple: good service from 3DBR for 5+ years; got overage charge, posted my dismay here on AVS, the rest is laid out. Just be aware that they will likely attempt to charge you if you pre-order a lot.

3BDr would rather lie and cont said policy that actually do something about it speaks volumes...


----------



## 3BR

nightfly85 said:


> This is a lie. I'd never had been charged or notified prior to said event. Hit my limit: yes, hopefully every month. Not sure how you could track down my account, as there's no linkage between my AVS info and my acct with 3BDR.
> 
> So you had to make defame a customer complaining about a stupid policy. Classy and shady.
> 
> So either you're confused about who's who or you're compelled to lie to make it seem like it's the customer's fault. Here's a clue: it should never ever be the customer's problem. You should prevent the issue!
> 
> To my fellow AVS'ers: the facts are simple: good service from 3DBR for 5+ years; got overage charge, posted my dismay here on AVS, the rest is laid out. Just be aware that they will likely attempt to charge you if you pre-order a lot.
> 
> 3BDr would rather lie and cont said policy that actually do something about it speaks volumes...



In one of your previous posts, you copy and pasted an email you exchanged with our customer support team on this forum. We were able to use that to find your account. 3BR


----------



## nightfly85

3BR said:


> In one of your previous posts, you copy and pasted an email you exchanged with our customer support team on this forum. We were able to use that to find your account. 3BR


Oh that's sad. I was hoping that you got me confused with someone else as I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt as otherwise you did just make it up about 9 overage charges or whatever you stated.

There's really no way to make sure you don't run afoul of the policy and putting the burden on your customers is B.S.

And it makes no sense. I want to re-iterate. I was a happy customer; I liked the service. Got good customer service the few times I needed it. It recently became more pricey and the longer shipping delays - fine with all of that. Was happy till I ran into your "we can't keep track of what titles we have sent you and will send you so you gotta pay more" policy. I think it borders on illegal as there's no way to truly be able to prevent the charges if one has any discs "on order" and one orders "in stock" discs.


----------



## Paul.R.S

nightfly85 said:


> Oh that's sad. I was hoping that you got me confused with someone else as I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt as otherwise you did just make it up about 9 overage charges or whatever you stated.
> 
> There's really no way to make sure you don't run afoul of the policy and putting the burden on your customers is B.S.
> 
> And it makes no sense. I want to re-iterate. I was a happy customer; I liked the service. Got good customer service the few times I needed it. It recently became more pricey and the longer shipping delays - fine with all of that. Was happy till I ran into your "we can't keep track of what titles we have sent you and will send you so you gotta pay more" policy. I think it borders on illegal as there's no way to truly be able to prevent the charges if one has any discs "on order" and one orders "in stock" discs.


Many who know me or my posting history might call me a fussy MF. So it's kinda a BFD for me to call someone fussy.

You're a fussy MF. _Not that there's anything wrong with that . . ._ . . . BUT . . .

You could have resolved this--with your warning to your fellow AVSers having been issued--a long time ago by doing as a rep of the service suggested you do: E-mail them. Instead, you've come in here FOUR MONTHS later to kinda (further) show your ass.

The system is not perfect, but the very e-mails you quote from the service with your disparaging prefaces IMO are very reasonable. They can't and shouldn't be expected to predict when pre-orders will ship. That thereby creates the possibility that, once they do, it will put a customer over their limit based upon other activity already posted to an account in one month. DUH. It would be different if the service's attitude towards handling exceptional situations such as this was intransigent. That hardly appears to be the case based upon multiple anecdotal reports from some of the very other members you're so concerned about warning.

I'm reminded of the courtroom bit in _A Few Good Men_ wherein TC's Kaffee is wasting time by belaboring mention of the death of Lt. Col. Markinson. He says he wasn't sure if people were aware he had put a pistol in his mouth the night before. The exasperated judge finally says something to the effect of, 'Counselor, the court members are aware, the jury is aware . . . now continue with your examination.'

You WERE generally happy with the service. You're NOT happy with the overage charges. There appears to be an account management issue on your end. We're duly advised of your experience and opinion. _Bastante!_


----------



## jodiuh

There have been a couple times when things didn’t go the way I thought, but 3dbr fixed the issue and went above and beyond expected once.


----------



## Actionable Mango

My wild, unsubstantiated guess is that 3DBlurayrental is a small operation with a humble budget. They appear to have taken a free or very cheap e-commerce software package, meant for simple purchases, and shoehorned it onto their disc rent-by-mail business. Their website is awkward for what they are trying to do. That being said, it gets the job done and it keeps their costs low--costs that customers would have to absorb. And they make up for the janky system with personal customer support.

In any case, what else should we except from a small business chasing a dying market niche? I know people don't want to hear it, but 3D is dying. Nobody makes the TVs any more, the list of existing titles is not impressive, and many new titles aren't even coming to US shores any more. If I were in their shoes, I wouldn't be hiring expensive software engineers to build a bespoke disc-rental-by-mail queuing system to make usability a little bit better and I certainly wouldn't be investing in regional distribution centers to cut down mail times.

Yes, they are also doing 4K UHD discs too and some imports, and non-nerfed "rental" blu-rays. So yeah they are more diverse than just being tied to a dying 3D market. But (A) there are competitors for those things, and (B) it's like the Sword of Damocles is hanging over their head--at any time Netflix could add UHD, and overnight nearly all the non-3D customers will be lost to Netflix.

So frankly I'm just glad that they are around, that the service works well enough, and that the prices are reasonable. I don't expect them to be Netflix.


----------



## typhoto

*Good service, bad practice lately*

This really saddens me. I absolutely loved the 3D rental service when I started using it years ago. But lately, they are requiring an extra, very substantial, payment for basically every new 3D rental. This is unacceptable.. I know their reasoning may be legit to them, but I absolutely refuse to pay an extra rental fee on top of my monthly service price and will no longer be able to keep my account. It was a lot of fun while it lasted.


----------



## wmcclain

typhoto said:


> This really saddens me. I absolutely loved the 3D rental service when I started using it years ago. But lately, they are requiring an extra, very substantial, payment for basically every new 3D rental. This is unacceptable.. I know their reasoning may be legit to them, but I absolutely refuse to pay an extra rental fee on top of my monthly service price and will no longer be able to keep my account. It was a lot of fun while it lasted.


Is it just the economics of acquiring these titles? If so I don't know how you get around that. They cost what they cost. Where else does the money come from except from renters?

-Bill


----------



## typhoto

wmcclain said:


> Is it just the economics of acquiring these titles? If so I don't know how you get around that. They cost what they cost. Where else does the money come from except from renters?
> 
> -Bill


A growing business should expect to absorb some costs to help them grow stronger and keep customers longer. Losing renters doesn't really help them. If the extra rental fee for the new 3D titles was half of the current cost per disc, I would consider staying to rent them. It's currently too expensive and prohibitive.


----------



## Actionable Mango

typhoto said:


> If the extra rental fee for the new 3D titles was half of the current cost per disc, I would consider staying to rent them.


Isn't it though? I know the rental prices looks outrageous and it is easy to criticize. However, I import 3D titles for myself so I know the rental price actually IS about half the purchase price.

One of 3DBRR's most expensive 3D titles to rent is their Hong Kong import of Valerian at $18.  I just checked again and it is out of print, but I seem to remember it was about $45. There is a Korean limited edition still available for about $63. There is also an India import for replacements, which is about $40. Anyway in all three cases, $18 rental fee is less than half the disc cost.

I'm not going to check every single title, but a hot one right now is Last Jedi. UK import pricing from Amazon has been about $25 to $30 depending on when you bought it (after GST removal, foreign transaction fees, plus cost of shipping). 3DBRR's rental is $13, so that's either half price or close to it, depending on when they bought it.


----------



## agentreza

*Just joined - questions*

Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.


----------



## wmcclain

agentreza said:


> Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.


Somewhere on the web page it asks people not to try to simulate a queue. You are supposed to order a new disc when you return the old one.

If the mail is being really slow I will sometimes order a disc before I have returned the previous, just to be sure I'm getting my allotment (5/month, 1 at a time).

-Bill


----------



## Wryker

agentreza said:


> Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.


I have the 5 plan and I'll order 1-2 at the beginning of the month and another 1-2 mid-month and if it's close to the end of the month i'll ONLY order "in stock" discs and order enough to fill the '5'. So it would depend on if any of the first two 'rounds' have shipped - if not then i might put 5 in my basket just to be sure i get 5 'shipped' that month.

While I agree they need to recoup the money for the non-standard 3D : how long does that take? what i'm seeing is the price has NEVER gone down for those in order for the monthly-planners to get them.
I've been tracking Titles like Beauty and the Beast, Geostorm, Fire Dragon Chronicles, and Need for Speed (for examples) and the price has not changed - out of reach for the subscribers.

Redbox is trying out 4K in areas- I wish they'd add 3D.


----------



## aaronwt

Well when most new 3D releases are from overseas that is expected. I've been using them since 2012. 3D releases from overseas have typically if not always been an extra cost.


typhoto said:


> This really saddens me. I absolutely loved the 3D rental service when I started using it years ago. But lately, they are requiring an extra, very substantial, payment for basically every new 3D rental. This is unacceptable.. I know their reasoning may be legit to them, but I absolutely refuse to pay an extra rental fee on top of my monthly service price and will no longer be able to keep my account. It was a lot of fun while it lasted.


Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

agentreza said:


> Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.


I always add new titles the first day I can order them. Which is typically a week before they are released. And i try to do that every week. That gets me very close to 15 titles each month.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

Wryker said:


> I have the 5 plan and I'll order 1-2 at the beginning of the month and another 1-2 mid-month and if it's close to the end of the month i'll ONLY order "in stock" discs and order enough to fill the '5'. So it would depend on if any of the first two 'rounds' have shipped - if not then i might put 5 in my basket just to be sure i get 5 'shipped' that month.
> 
> While I agree they need to recoup the money for the non-standard 3D : how long does that take? what i'm seeing is the price has NEVER gone down for those in order for the monthly-planners to get them.
> I've been tracking Titles like Beauty and the Beast, Geostorm, Fire Dragon Chronicles, and Need for Speed (for examples) and the price has not changed - out of reach for the subscribers.
> 
> Redbox is trying out 4K in areas- I wish they'd add 3D.


If they did they would not be adding those titles. Because they are not sold in the US. Redbox only has titles sold in the US. 3dbluray rental charges more for the titles they get outside of the US. This has always been the case and is nothing new.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bschellva

typhoto said:


> This really saddens me. I absolutely loved the 3D rental service when I started using it years ago. But lately, they are requiring an extra, very substantial, payment for basically every new 3D rental. This is unacceptable.. I know their reasoning may be legit to them, but I absolutely refuse to pay an extra rental fee on top of my monthly service price and will no longer be able to keep my account. It was a lot of fun while it lasted.


Looks like this even applies to some UHD rentals now. Annihilation isn't available to subscribers, but you can get it for $24.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## Wryker

aaronwt said:


> If they did they would not be adding those titles. Because they are not sold in the US. Redbox only has titles sold in the US. 3dbluray rental charges more for the titles they get outside of the US. This has always been the case and is nothing new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Like I said - I understand why they INITIALLY charge more for those 3D titles - I would just expect them to come down in price over time as they have recouped their expense.


----------



## wmcclain

Discs don't last forever. People wreck them, or in some case, I suspect steal them.

-Bill


----------



## agentreza

aaronwt said:


> agentreza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> I always add new titles the first day I can order them. Which is typically a week before they are released. And i try to do that every week. That gets me very close to 15 titles each month.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks! Sent you a PM


----------



## Shizzlenits

They really need a "queue." And no limits per month.


----------



## wmcclain

Shizzlenits said:


> They really need a "queue."


That would be nice.



> And no limits per month.


Plus a pony and a little rocketship for each subscriber.

-Bill


----------



## Shizzlenits

wmcclain said:


> Plus a pony and a little rocketship for each subscriber.
> 
> -Bill


Huh?

The original "Netflix" model was predicated on the fact that you have unlimited rentals and no late fees. That model is still extremely profitable for them despite a massively shrinking userbase (for discs).

If 3DBR needs to raise the price a few bucks, fine. Do what you gotta do. This whole "you can only have 5, but you have to keep track yourself and we charge if you go over" is nonsense. Make it unlimited and easy for the user.


----------



## wmcclain

Shizzlenits said:


> Huh?
> 
> The original "Netflix" model was predicated on the fact that you have unlimited rentals and no late fees. That model is still extremely profitable for them despite a massively shrinking userbase (for discs).
> 
> If 3DBR needs to raise the price a few bucks, fine. Do what you gotta do. This whole "you can only have 5, but you have to keep track yourself and we charge if you go over" is nonsense. Make it unlimited and easy for the user.


They have a 15/month plan, just a few more bucks, fine. If that isn't enough you can rent outside of the plan. Few more bucks.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

Shizzlenits said:


> Huh?
> 
> The original "Netflix" model was predicated on the fact that you have unlimited rentals and no late fees. That model is still extremely profitable for them despite a massively shrinking userbase (for discs).
> 
> If 3DBR needs to raise the price a few bucks, fine. Do what you gotta do. This whole "you can only have 5, but you have to keep track yourself and we charge if you go over" is nonsense. Make it unlimited and easy for the user.


This isn't Netflix. And Netflix disc rental subscribers have been decreasing for many years. Plus they don't offer UHD BD titles or 3D BD titles. So it's not an apples to apples comparison.

I'm just glad that there is a place where we can get 3D BD and UHD BD rentals. And the prices are certainly lower than the other UHD BD rental place I read about. Well at least the 10 and 15 out per month plans are less expensive.

Personally I have been very pleased with 3d-blurayrental during the 5.5 years I have been using them.


----------



## dnoonie

If you're in the right area (Austin, Detroit, Los Angeles, Miami, New York City, Seattle) Redbox is now renting UHD disks.

http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/redbox-ultra-hd-4k-movie-rentals-1202818029/
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/seatt...-redbox-launches-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-rentals/

Cheers,


----------



## aaronwt

dnoonie said:


> If you're in the right area (Austin, Detroit, Los Angeles, Miami, New York City, Seattle) Redbox is now renting UHD disks.
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/redbox-ultra-hd-4k-movie-rentals-1202818029/
> https://www.geekwire.com/2018/seatt...-redbox-launches-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-rentals/
> 
> Cheers,


But no reservation for the UHD BD titles. You have to go to the Kiosk and hope the UHD BD title you want is actually there. Which pretty much makes it worthless.


----------



## Brentwds

*suggestion for your website*

I would like to suggest that for each blu-ray you have for rent you link to the 4K Blu-Ray reviews on http://www.blu-ray.com/ instead of amazon.com. You are probably already aware of this site but they have been around since the dawn of Blu-Ray and their reviewers do amazing reviews for each new disc release. I've recently started renting 4K discs from you and would really appreciate this being done.


----------



## 3BR

Brentwds said:


> I would like to suggest that for each blu-ray you have for rent you link to the 4K Blu-Ray reviews on http://www.blu-ray.com/ instead of amazon.com. You are probably already aware of this site but they have been around since the dawn of Blu-Ray and their reviewers do amazing reviews for each new disc release. I've recently started renting 4K discs from you and would really appreciate this being done.


Thanks for the suggestion...we will pass to the team for consideration.


----------



## jodiuh

3BR said:


> Brentwds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to suggest that for each blu-ray you have for rent you link to the 4K Blu-Ray reviews on http://www.blu-ray.com/ instead of amazon.com. You are probably already aware of this site but they have been around since the dawn of Blu-Ray and their reviewers do amazing reviews for each new disc release. I've recently started renting 4K discs from you and would really appreciate this being done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion...we will pass to the team for consideration.
Click to expand...

You guys really are awesome. I’ve only been a member for a short time, but any issues I’ve had your resolutions have been as good as Amazon. I’m really hope things are going well for ya’ll!!!


----------



## jakeneff

agentreza said:


> Questions for long time users, what is the best method of hitting your limit every month? I have the 3 at a time plan, should I check 3 out, watch them and then order 3 more or should i order like 10 and build a "queue" of sorts ? Does the latter option even work? Trying to find the optimal way of maximizing the service efficiently.


I know this comment is weeks old, but I wanted to share my method. I've had success this way. I have a 2-at-a-time plan (limit 10). Because of the slow shipping times, I always have one "short wait" ordered (or still waiting) for every "in stock" title. I also always make sure there are always two titles either on their way to me or at my house. As soon as I finish one, I order its replacement unless the "short wait" title has been shipped in the meantime.


----------



## tomtastic

Been wondering if 3D-Blu-ray rental has to pay fees or have a contract with studios to rent discs? I also notice there are some releases that state: Not for Rental that I've purchased lately. And are some titles held back from rental for a time? I remember seeing Annihilation on Amazon streaming for purchase for 14.99 but not rental so does 3D-Blu ray have to adhere to those rules too or is it just a matter of when they can purchase the disc too? Now I suppose streaming service is offered sooner and better controlled by the studios, giving them priority and they can control the rental options offered on streaming.

Something else on new releases, I see many new titles that are not free to subscribers, titles that normally would be included. Seems odd because you can buy them for just a little more (or less). Black Panther, Jumanji, Star Wars TLJ, Coco, Thor Ragnarok, Valerian 17.99, I paid approx. 14.00 Amazon.co.uk for that one. Titles like these used to be free and the cost to pick them up from Amazon UK is comparable to here so why the up-charge?


----------



## aaronwt

tomtastic said:


> Been wondering if 3D-Blu-ray rental has to pay fees or have a contract with studios to rent discs? I also notice there are some releases that state: Not for Rental that I've purchased lately. And are some titles held back from rental for a time? I remember seeing Annihilation on Amazon streaming for purchase for 14.99 but not rental so does 3D-Blu ray have to adhere to those rules too or is it just a matter of when they can purchase the disc too? Now I suppose streaming service is offered sooner and better controlled by the studios, giving them priority and they can control the rental options offered on streaming.
> 
> Something else on new releases, I see many new titles that are not free to subscribers, titles that normally would be included. Seems odd because you can buy them for just a little more (or less). Black Panther, Jumanji, Star Wars TLJ, Coco, Thor Ragnarok, Valerian 17.99, I paid approx. 14.00 Amazon.co.uk for that one. Titles like these used to be free and the cost to pick them up from Amazon UK is comparable to here so why the up-charge?


Those are the 3D versions. Which are not available in the US. So they charge more for those rentals. Or say the Annihilation UHD BD, that is only for purchase at one place. Best Buy. At least until thier exclusivity runs out in October. So titles like that also cost more to rent. But this has always been the case.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB) using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Right, but they don't really cost any more than they used to when BB had them. I remember paying between 25-30.00 for new releases and if anything, they're a little cheaper now @amazon uk with new releases.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

tomtastic said:


> Been wondering if 3D-Blu-ray rental has to pay fees or have a contract with studios to rent discs? I also notice there are some releases that state: Not for Rental that I've purchased lately. And are some titles held back from rental for a time? I remember seeing Annihilation on Amazon streaming for purchase for 14.99 but not rental so does 3D-Blu ray have to adhere to those rules too or is it just a matter of when they can purchase the disc too? Now I suppose streaming service is offered sooner and better controlled by the studios, giving them priority and they can control the rental options offered on streaming.


"Not for rental" is pure bull.  Studios have ZERO control or restrictions on discs after they've been purchased by anyone. There are no "rules." 

Now, they (studios) _can_ do special deals (pricing) with rental places like Netflix and Redbox (which can result in degraded "rental" versions), but like streaming rights, that's a completely separate thing...


----------



## rural scribe

Wryker said:


> I have the 5 plan and I'll order 1-2 at the beginning of the month and another 1-2 mid-month and if it's close to the end of the month i'll ONLY order "in stock" discs and order enough to fill the '5'. So it would depend on if any of the first two 'rounds' have shipped - if not then i might put 5 in my basket just to be sure i get 5 'shipped' that month.
> 
> While I agree they need to recoup the money for the non-standard 3D : how long does that take? what i'm seeing is the price has NEVER gone down for those in order for the monthly-planners to get them.
> I've been tracking Titles like Beauty and the Beast, Geostorm, Fire Dragon Chronicles, and Need for Speed (for examples) and the price has not changed - out of reach for the subscribers.
> 
> Redbox is trying out 4K in areas- I wish they'd add 3D.


I agree, start the month with "short wait" titles, then go to "in stock." Order early in the day, or it won't ship that day. Order the next movie as quickly as you can.

It is not just new titles where this surcharge "not covered by subscription" cost is added. I planned to rent "A Christmas Carol" (2009) last year, but didn't get around to it quick enough when it was covered by the subscription. 

This year, when I looked at renting the same movie, "A Christmas Carol" 3D again, it was no longer covered by subscription. I found I could buy it slightly cheaper than renting it, so I bought a used one last month from an Amazon.uk seller.

I have seen other titles that were originally not covered by subscription, but now are covered. An example is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" 3D. It was not covered by subscription when I rented it for $8.99 in February of 2017, but now it is covered, naturally. It pays to be patient.

So it goes both ways. I think this may have something to do with which countries the 3D blu ray was originally released in, and where and for how much the 3D blu ray can be purchased. I have been told they don't buy disks from ebay, for instance.


----------



## FanIn3D

*3D TV's - Consider This*

Yah, I'm heartbroken too about the slow death of 3D. How in the world can 3D -NOT- add immensely to one's viewing experience? Not long ago, I was at a Best Buy store and asked the salesman about 3D TV's. He laughed at me, right to my face. Felt like slapping the turd. He said "No such thing," basically. Then I walked him over to some projection units they had. A couple of them were 3D capable. He just shuffled, mumbled and I left.

Anyway, my point is that there are options still. I found, on Amazon, a number of 3500 lumen projectors, in the $500 range. At first I thought, "this is crazy, no way a projection TV is gonna be satisfying at all." After wrestling and rationalizing for days, I found a projector that had pretty good reviews and slapped it on my Amazon Store card.

Geez, was I ever surprised! I set it up with a cheapie 100" pull up/down screen and to my (aging) eyes the picture was way brighter and more colorful beyond anything I expected. At about 11' distance the picture is 94" and even with my TV watching glasses on, beyond acceptable. Of course, I had to buy new, active 3D glasses (for the past 8 years, I've been enjoying my 55" LG passive 3D flat screen - no longer available) but they're only about $20 now.

Just watched the new Tomb Raider 2018 3D Blu-ray (rented from 3d-blurayrental) and it was just as good of a 3D experience as I'd been enjoying for the last 8 years. I have the full retail version on order from Amazon U.K., but it'll be a while before it gets here. But, at least I know what I can look forward to.

One of my favorite's, "San Andreas 3D," was super and the new "Jumanji, Welcome To The Jungle 3D" was, too.

I realize not everyone will take easily to projection TV, but at least there's something to hang on to ...


----------



## dsteak

So far I'm ok with the service, it's great to be able to rent these discs. A few complaints though, shipping times make it impossible to fulfill my plan (5 p/mo, 1 at a time). This week, I sent back my rental Monday, and it was received by 3D (receipt confirmation email) on Thursday. They shipped a disc to me on Monday (email shipped confirmation), and it's Saturday and I still don't have it. This is my experience so far for all rentals, why does it take 2-4 days longer to get discs then it takes to send them back?


----------



## aaronwt

dsteak said:


> So far I'm ok with the service, it's great to be able to rent these discs. A few complaints though, shipping times make it impossible to fulfill my plan (5 p/mo, 1 at a time). This week, I sent back my rental Monday, and it was received by 3D (receipt confirmation email) on Thursday. They shipped a disc to me on Monday (email shipped confirmation), and it's Saturday and I still don't have it. This is my experience so far for all rentals, why does it take 2-4 days longer to get discs then it takes to send them back?


As soon as you put your disc in the mail to return it, you can request another title. No need to wait until they receive it to order another title.

Sent from my Nexus 7(32GB) using Tapatalk


----------



## FanIn3D

dsteak said:


> So far I'm ok with the service, it's great to be able to rent these discs. A few complaints though, shipping times make it impossible to fulfill my plan (5 p/mo, 1 at a time). This week, I sent back my rental Monday, and it was received by 3D (receipt confirmation email) on Thursday. They shipped a disc to me on Monday (email shipped confirmation), and it's Saturday and I still don't have it. This is my experience so far for all rentals, why does it take 2-4 days longer to get discs then it takes to send them back?


How interesting. That's been exactly my experience, too, for many years. Three days for returns, but 4-7 days coming to me. I'm in the middle of the U.S. A handful of times we passed the ten-day wait, so I notified them and lo and behold, it arrived on day 11. Mysteries of the universe.

Only a couple of discs never made it, though, coming or going. Maybe a half-dozen, over 4-5 years. I guess that's not too bad.


----------



## dsteak

aaronwt said:


> As soon as you put your disc in the mail to return it, you can request another title. No need to wait until they receive it to order another title.


That's what I do as stated in my post (ordered new disc Monday, returned watched disc same day, returned disc made it back Thursday, ordered disc still isn't here as of Saturday). I don't understand why it takes 2-4 days longer to receive discs than it takes to return them.


----------



## KK in CT

dsteak said:


> aaronwt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you put your disc in the mail to return it, you can request another title. No need to wait until they receive it to order another title.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I do as stated in my post (ordered new disc Monday, returned watched disc same day, returned disc made it back Thursday, ordered disc still isn't here as of Saturday). I don't understand why it takes 2-4 days longer to receive discs than it takes to return them.
Click to expand...

My thought is the day they send the email saying the disc has shipped is not always the same day it actually makes it to the post office. Maybe it’s a way for them to reserve it for the next customer in their system. Who knows the true reason but something definitely doesn’t add up.


----------



## dsteak

KK in CT said:


> My thought is the day they send the email saying the disc has shipped is not always the same day it actually makes it to the post office. Maybe it’s a way for them to reserve it for the next customer in their system. Who knows the true reason but something definitely doesn’t add up.


I thought about that too. Usually, I get the shipping confirmation the day after I order. So maybe the discs all go to the PO late in the day so they don't actually ship until the next day, 2 days after order.


----------



## aaronwt

Well one thing is for sure, the USPS in general takes longer for deliveries than just a few years ago. In my area, even in the same zip code, the official delivery time is now listed as two days. Because all mail leaves the local facility, goes to a larger central facility, then comes back to the local facility. The mail used to just stay at the local facility and only took a day. Now it's 50/50 whether it gets there in day or two.


----------



## wmcclain

https://postalpro.usps.com/operations/network-rationalization

-Bill


----------



## freshmanjs

I've recently signed up for the 3 at a time plan. I'm having a little trouble understanding exactly how this works. Is there any enforcement of 3 out at a time? Or do you just order more discs and there is an honor system? If I have a disc in "waiting" status and order another one, will they still ship the "waiting" one when it's available, even if I already have 3 out?


----------



## wmcclain

freshmanjs said:


> I've recently signed up for the 3 at a time plan. I'm having a little trouble understanding exactly how this works. Is there any enforcement of 3 out at a time? Or do you just order more discs and there is an honor system? If I have a disc in "waiting" status and order another one, will they still ship the "waiting" one when it's available, even if I already have 3 out?


It is an honor system: you are supposed to wait to order the next disc until you return the previous one. So only order discs that are in stock.

Sometimes I do that and the disc is "waiting" anyway. I go ahead and order another, BUT NOTE: they will ship the waiting disc when it comes in, meaning you may go over your plan and be charged for the extra disc.

It's a bit of a gamble.

-Bill


----------



## dstarlin

Sorry if this was asked or answered already. The not for subscription movies(>$8), since we pay the full price for those, I assume they do not go against your monthly total?


thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

dstarlin said:


> Sorry if this was asked or answered already. The not for subscription movies(>$8), since we pay the full price for those, I assume they do not go against your monthly total?
> 
> 
> thanks.


Correct, although I've had to fix that via email conversation. They have always made it right.

-Bill


----------



## FanIn3D

Geez, don't know that I've ever seen this before: I like to keep track of what's coming down the line, so often check the "Coming Soon > 3D Blu-ray" page. It's completely empty right now, since "Ready, Player One" went to "Short Wait" status.


Definitely reflects the business today. During recent years, at least a bunch of the animated movies had 3D releases in the theaters, but not so much now, I guess.


----------



## aaronwt

FanIn3D said:


> Geez, don't know that I've ever seen this before: I like to keep track of what's coming down the line, so often check the "Coming Soon > 3D Blu-ray" page. It's completely empty right now, since "Ready, Player One" went to "Short Wait" status.
> 
> 
> Definitely reflects the business today. During recent years, at least a bunch of the animated movies had 3D releases in the theaters, but not so much now, I guess.


Ready Player One doesn't release until next week. I try and get my reservations in the first day they become available for new titles. Which is usually a week before release. So yesterday I added Ready Player One.

So every title I checkout with a week before release shows a short wait on the confirmation email I receive. And I've received hundreds. Even though none of them have been released yet. I reserved three titles yesterday and they all show a short wait on the email. They all release next Tuesday.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> So every title I checkout with a week before release shows a short wait on the confirmation email I receive. And I've received hundreds. Even though none of them have been released yet. I reserved three titles yesterday and they all show a short wait on the email. They all release next Tuesday.


I usually don't pre-order disks before they are released, but I did this month. Despite the "short wait" my pre-order rental (Rampage 3D) actually shipped on July 13, four days before the release date. That surprised the heck out of me. I received it, a brand new disk, just two days after its July 17 video release date.

Because of that, I got caught up on my subscription rentals real fast. I was getting worried because I started my subscription (one at a time, five per month) on July 1, but by July 17, I had received only one disk. Now, I have received four, with lots of time left in July.


----------



## rural scribe

Brentwds said:


> I would like to suggest that for each blu-ray you have for rent you link to the 4K Blu-Ray reviews on http://www.blu-ray.com/ instead of amazon.com. You are probably already aware of this site but they have been around since the dawn of Blu-Ray and their reviewers do amazing reviews for each new disc release. I've recently started renting 4K discs from you and would really appreciate this being done.


Ditto for 3D blu-ray reviews. Blu-ray.com does a great job with those, too.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I usually don't pre-order disks before they are released, but I did this month. Despite the "short wait" my pre-order rental (Rampage 3D) actually shipped on July 13, four days before the release date. That surprised the heck out of me. I received it, a brand new disk, just two days after its July 17 video release date.
> 
> Because of that, I got caught up on my subscription rentals real fast. I was getting worried because I started my subscription (one at a time, five per month) on July 1, but by July 17, I had received only one disk. Now, I have received four, with lots of time left in July.


My Rampage UHD BD rental didn't ship to me until two days ago. I must have missed seeing the 3D version. Otherwise I would have rented it.


----------



## FanIn3D

aaronwt said:


> My Rampage UHD BD rental didn't ship to me until two days ago. I must have missed seeing the 3D version. Otherwise I would have rented it.


I'm now on single rental-only status, since the decline of 3D movies, but was surprised to see I managed to get on to the "Rampage 3D" list successfully. My copy was 'shipped,' Friday, week ago, and arrived Friday, yesterday. I also just received notice that "Ready, Player One 3D" has shipped!

There's such a disparity between release dates here and abroad. I've been purchasing the full retail versions from Amazon UK, because they're only about US$20 there, but Amazon USA is charging $40 - $50. Yet Amazon UK seems to be weeks behind in release dates, plus it takes 2-3 weeks to get a shipment across the Atlantic Ocean. Thus, I'll just rent the 3D version from 3d-blurayrental and get to watch it, then wait another month or month and a half to get my full retail version from across the ocean.

My copy of "Tomb Raider 2018" has only recently shipped from Amazon, UK and arrival set for second week in August. But, thanks to 3d-blurayrental, I got to watch it already a couple of weeks ago. 

UK price, plus shipping, plus one rental from 3d-blurayrental jacks the price up to closer to Amazon USA's price, so I may revert to Amazon USA again. This all started when "Valerian 3D" didn't get a US release and I figured it was the end of US's 3D releases. I have a region-free player, so I thought that was going to be the future ...

Edit: I see now that "Rampage Blu-ray 3D" Amazon USA is now $48 (vs UK US$26, but release 8/20). Too bad.


----------



## dsteak

Several of the discs I've received are in bad condition. They freeze, skip, or don't play. What is the policy regarding those? Since I have to wait 4-6 days for delivery, it sucks when the disc is damaged. I essentially lose out on one of my monthly rentals.


----------



## duckymomo

Anyone else dealing with them saying they haven't received discs and try to charge late and replacement fees? It's either the PO messing with them or their crappy sorting/receiving (more likely). USPS typically doesn't lose mail like it's going out of style.

I ship every disc back within a couple days of receiving it, but I keep getting non-receipt notices. Not to mentioned it takes almost 2 weeks to receive anything from them after getting "shipping" confirmation. All around, pretty terrible service.


----------



## aaronwt

dsteak said:


> Several of the discs I've received are in bad condition. They freeze, skip, or don't play. What is the policy regarding those? Since I have to wait 4-6 days for delivery, it sucks when the disc is damaged. I essentially lose out on one of my monthly rentals.


When that happens you contact them. It's been a rare occurrence for me. But when it has happened to me, if I remember correctly, they had me pick another title to get shipped out and also replaced the damaged title if they had it in stock.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

duckymomo said:


> Anyone else dealing with them saying they haven't received discs and try to charge late and replacement fees? It's either the PO messing with them or their crappy sorting/receiving (more likely). USPS typically doesn't lose mail like it's going out of style.
> 
> I ship every disc back within a couple days of receiving it, but I keep getting non-receipt notices. Not to mentioned it takes almost 2 weeks to receive anything from them after getting "shipping" confirmation. All around, pretty terrible service.


I had an issue with my local post office years ago, but it was with netflix returns. Just about every disc I shipped back from the local post office disappeared. So I contacted the postal inspector and they investigated. And they eventually found out that the discs were being stolen from someone in the post office.

I have not run into anything major like that with my 3dbluray rental returns. I have had a few get damaged or not arrive over the last six years. But it has been extremely rare.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cTwining

duckymomo said:


> it takes almost 2 weeks to receive anything from them after getting "shipping" confirmation.



For my most recent disk, only 3 days elapsed from shipping notification to actual delivery (in Wisconsin).

Carl


----------



## redsandvb

Anyone know where they mail their discs from?


I've been considering subscribing but living out in Hawaii I'm wondering if wait time will make the service pretty much not worth the money...


----------



## wmcclain

redsandvb said:


> Anyone know where they mail their discs from?
> 
> 
> I've been considering subscribing but living out in Hawaii I'm wondering if wait time will make the service pretty much not worth the money...


Naperville IL

-Bill


----------



## redsandvb

Ah, Thanks!


----------



## cnelson87

redsandvb said:


> Anyone know where they mail their discs from?
> 
> 
> I've been considering subscribing but living out in Hawaii I'm wondering if wait time will make the service pretty much not worth the money...


I'm in the Seattle/Tacoma WA area and it usually takes about 4-5 business days for a disc to arrive (maybe 1 out of 5 arrives in 2-3 days). I would guess Hawaii would be another 1 or 2 days on average, maybe? I like the service but it is NOT like Netflix where they have distribution centers all across the country and discs arrive within 1 or 2 days.

Good luck!


----------



## redsandvb

cnelson87 said:


> I'm in the Seattle/Tacoma WA area and it usually takes about 4-5 business days for a disc to arrive (maybe 1 out of 5 arrives in 2-3 days). I would guess Hawaii would be another 1 or 2 days on average, maybe? I like the service but it is NOT like Netflix where they have distribution centers all across the country and discs arrive within 1 or 2 days.
> 
> Good luck!


Great info, Thanks!


----------



## rural scribe

*beauty and the beast 3D*

I checked on Ebay today, and it is now possible to buy a new, 3D Beauty and the Beast blu-ray (2017, starring Emma Watson) for a price lower than the rental price of $8.99 for the same movie.

Ships from Shipley, United Kingdom, but it is advertised as region free, so it should work in all players. Picture on Ebay is the same as at the one for the same movie at the 3D rental web site.

I would like to have this, but I'll wait to see if the price comes down some more before I put spend any money.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I checked on Ebay today, and it is now possible to buy a new, 3D Beauty and the Beast blu-ray (2017, starring Emma Watson) for a price lower than the rental price of $8.99 for the same movie.
> 
> Ships from Shipley, United Kingdom, but it is advertised as region free, so it should work in all players. Picture on Ebay is the same as at the one for the same movie at the 3D rental web site.
> 
> I would like to have this, but I'll wait to see if the price comes down some more before I put spend any money.


??? If it's less than the rental price it sounds like a great deal for a 3D BD.


----------



## ScottAvery

Most of the Disney 3D region free disks sold at Amazon UK have steadily dropped in price to 10-12 GBP. That one in particular looks awesome, and is a good deal at under $9. Probably as low as you will find.


----------



## Actionable Mango

I'm loving this service more and more as it's in many cases the only way to see 4K without buying it. For example Game of Thrones 4K, you can't even get that direct from HBO Go/Now.

Another example, I want to watch Buck Rogers and they've got the remastered blu-rays. I can't find this for disc rental or streaming anywhere else. Netflix doesn't have the BDs or even the DVDs.

The only missing link now is region locked imports like Terminator 2 3D. I still have to buy those. I understand why they don't want to rent them out, because people who don't understand regions would cause customer support and satisfaction problems. But it is yet another niche they could address. They could fix the customer problem by having people configure their account as multi-region, then only show region locked import section to those customers.


----------



## wmcclain

Actionable Mango said:


> The only missing link now is region locked imports like Terminator 2 3D. I still have to buy those. I understand why they don't want to rent them out, because people who don't understand regions would cause customer support and satisfaction problems. But it is yet another niche they could address. They could fix the customer problem by having people configure their account as multi-region, then only show region locked import section to those customers.


I'd like that, too, but you are correct about the customer support problems. I've sold PAL DVDs on Amazon Marketplace and no matter how many times you tell people and get them to confirm they understand completely: they don't. Then you get angry, weepy feedback.

A subscriber service might have customers easier to educate, and it would be only one issue per bozo, with luck.

Import Blu-rays sometimes have 50hz content, either in the intro material or supplements, but sometimes in the main feature. Some US customer players and displays can handle it, but some not.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

Yes. My Sony UHD TV can handle 50hz but my TCL UHD TV cannot.


----------



## tgm1024

wmcclain said:


> Import Blu-rays sometimes have 50hz content, either in the intro material or supplements, but sometimes in the main feature. Some US customer players and displays can handle it, but some not.


Wait. Is it possible for a Region free (or Region-A) to have 50hz only on the menus, and thus be inoperable on a 60hz only set even though the feature itself is 60hz?

If so, that seems, well, ....just wrong.


----------



## dylanmitchel

Will a region free player like the Sony UBP-X700 Region Free 4K UHD Blu-ray Player convert those to 60hz for use on non 50hz compatible TV's?

Just ordered two movies to check out from 3d blu ray Galveston and The LEGO Movie in 4K UHD. I like 4K UHD but am not a 3D fan. Our main movie rental store closed a few years ago and there's no 4k UHD from Redbox here yet. Wondering if 3d blu ray will have better 4k UHD discs vs Redbox discs On a 40 inch or 50 inch TV like mine, I'm quite happy with 1080 Blu Ray discs but there a few like Thor: Ragnarok, Dunkirk, Mad Max, Black Panther and the remastered 35mm or 65mm film are great in 4k UHD.


----------



## wmcclain

dylanmitchel said:


> Will a region free player like the Sony UBP-X700 Region Free 4K UHD Blu-ray Player convert those to 60hz for use on non 50hz compatible TV's?
> 
> Just ordered two movies to check out from 3d blu ray Galveston and The LEGO Movie in 4K UHD. I like 4K UHD but am not a 3D fan. Our main movie rental store closed a few years ago and there's no 4k UHD from Redbox here yet. Wondering if 3d blu ray will have better 4k UHD discs vs Redbox discs On a 40 inch or 50 inch TV like mine, I'm quite happy with 1080 Blu Ray discs but there a few like Thor: Ragnarok, Dunkirk, Mad Max, Black Panther and the remastered 35mm or 65mm film are great in 4k UHD.


I don't remember seeing any 50hz content on the 3d-blurayrental.com import discs I have gotten.

I don't know if the Sony converts 50 to 60hz. The OPPO models do but it is not a feature most people need so it is sometimes hard to find out. You might try asking on the thread for that player.

Is your current TV a 1080p display? I would skip UHD rentals until I had a 4k display. 

-Bill


----------



## wmcclain

wmcclain said:


> I don't remember seeing any 50hz content on the 3d-blurayrental.com import discs I have gotten.


I have to correct myself. I just rented _Sirens (1994)_ and it is 1080i50. The disc is on the Umbrella label from Australia.

-Bill


----------



## Actionable Mango

dylanmitchel said:


> Will a region free player like the Sony UBP-X700 Region Free 4K UHD Blu-ray Player convert those to 60hz for use on non 50hz compatible TV's?


Are you certain your TV doesn't accept a 50Hz signal? I don't think I've had a TV that wouldn't do 50Hz since the CRT days, but maybe that's just dumb luck.

It definitely plays 50Hz discs just fine to a 50Hz capable TV. Not sure about converting to 60Hz, but I could try that out some time this week.


----------



## wmcclain

Actionable Mango said:


> I don't think I've had a TV that wouldn't do 50Hz since the CRT days, but maybe that's just dumb luck.


No, it happens. I had a nice upper-end Samsung panel that wouldn't. My current LG E6 does.

I send it 60hz regardless for both 60 and 50hz sources.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

Actionable Mango said:


> Are you certain your TV doesn't accept a 50Hz signal? I don't think I've had a TV that wouldn't do 50Hz since the CRT days, but maybe that's just dumb luck.
> 
> It definitely plays 50Hz discs just fine to a 50Hz capable TV. Not sure about converting to 60Hz, but I could try that out some time this week.


My 2018 TCL Series 6 UHD TV does not accept 50hz. but my 2015 Sony 850C UHD TV does.


----------



## Actionable Mango

dylanmitchel said:


> Will a region free player like the Sony UBP-X700 Region Free 4K UHD Blu-ray Player convert those to 60hz for use on non 50hz compatible TV's?


Okay, I tried to test this last night on my x700. It will output 50Hz to my TV which accepts 50Hz. I can manually force a specific resolution, but not frequency. Therefore I cannot _manually _set the output refresh rate to 60Hz.

What I don't know is if it will _automatically _output 50Hz content at 60Hz if your TV only does 60Hz. This is a possibility because output devices can poll the TV for it's capabilities (EDID for example) and adjust to match, but I have no way to test this because my TV and my computer's monitor are both 50Hz capable.


----------



## rural scribe

ScottAvery said:


> Most of the Disney 3D region free disks sold at Amazon UK have steadily dropped in price to 10-12 GBP. That one in particular looks awesome, and is a good deal at under $9. Probably as low as you will find.


I went ahead and bought Beauty and the Beast 3D (2017) at $8.65 on Ebay. Of course, the next day, they dropped the price to $8.22. It will take a few weeks to get here since it is coming from England. I'll let you know if it is legit.

There are a couple of these places on Ebay, mediamerchuk and rarewaves, that sell 3d blu rays from England at low prices. Some are region free and some are region B, and sometimes the region designation in the descriptions can be vague, particularly at rarewaves. I think rarewaves doesn't accept Paypal payments anymore, which is off-putting for me.


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm thinking about signing up for the $8.99 plan or maybe even the standalone $7.99 plan with no monthly fee...I saw someone asked about this a few posts back but does anyone know where they ship their discs from?...I'm in NYC (Manhattan)...do they have locations in multiple states (one on the West Coast, one on the East etc)...I'm not expecting them to have Netflix style distribution but I'm curious how large their company is and how much stock they have for popular discs...their website is easy to navigate but seems a bit like a mom and pop store


----------



## wmcclain

TitusTroy said:


> I'm thinking about signing up for the $8.99 plan or maybe even the standalone $7.99 plan with no monthly fee...I saw someone asked about this a few posts back but does anyone know where they ship their discs from?...I'm in NYC (Manhattan)...do they have locations in multiple states (one on the West Coast, one on the East etc)...I'm not expecting them to have Netflix style distribution but I'm curious how large their company is and how much stock they have for popular discs...their website is easy to navigate but seems a bit like a mom and pop store


One location: Naperville IL, a suburb of Chicago.

My impression is that they are a small operation because I get personal responses to my emails. Something lost, something gained.

-Bill


----------



## TitusTroy

wmcclain said:


> One location: Naperville IL, a suburb of Chicago.
> 
> My impression is that they are a small operation because I get personal responses to my emails. Something lost, something gained


I was looking at their website and one set of FAQ shows Illinois as the warehouse location and another shows California...either way I hear good things about this service but I also hear bad things regarding the shipping turnaround time...having to wait 'weeks' for a title in your queue sounds a bit crazy...either way since I'm in NYC Redbox has 4K titles available via their kiosks but they don't have all titles...I might use 3D-BluRayRental for those titles I'm not interested in buying but want to rent...I also think the standalone $7.99 option is best for me versus the subscription since I don't need to use them a lot


----------



## Clark Burk

TitusTroy said:


> I was looking at their website and one set of FAQ shows Illinois as the warehouse location and another shows California...either way I hear good things about this service but I also hear bad things regarding the shipping turnaround time...having to wait 'weeks' for a title in your queue sounds a bit crazy...either way since I'm in NYC Redbox has 4K titles available via their kiosks but they don't have all titles...I might use 3D-BluRayRental for those titles I'm not interested in buying but want to rent...I also think the standalone $7.99 option is best for me versus the subscription since I don't need to use them a lot


I don't recommend the subscription plan but the regular rentals are good. It might take 3 weeks to get a title you want but if you're in no hurry it's a good option. One peeve I have is those mailers always seem to open badly with me tearing up half the envelope. I always seem to be taping up the envelopes and hoping they make it back through shipping.


----------



## TitusTroy

Clark Burk said:


> I don't recommend the subscription plan but the regular rentals are good. It might take 3 weeks to get a title you want but if you're in no hurry it's a good option. One peeve I have is those mailers always seem to open badly with me tearing up half the envelope. I always seem to be taping up the envelopes and hoping they make it back through shipping.


I can only imagine the wait times for a newly released title...might take months lol


----------



## aaronwt

TitusTroy said:


> I was looking at their website and one set of FAQ shows Illinois as the warehouse location and another shows California...either way I hear good things about this service but I also hear bad things regarding the shipping turnaround time...having to wait 'weeks' for a title in your queue sounds a bit crazy...either way since I'm in NYC Redbox has 4K titles available via their kiosks but they don't have all titles...I might use 3D-BluRayRental for those titles I'm not interested in buying but want to rent...I also think the standalone $7.99 option is best for me versus the subscription since I don't need to use them a lot


I get two or three titles every week. I just make sure I add new titles to my cart and checkout a week before they get released. Then I get the new titles shipped to me each week. It's very rare I need to wait for a title.


----------



## aaronwt

TitusTroy said:


> I can only imagine the wait times for a newly released title...might take months lol


No wait times at all. 95% of the time I get them release week. I get two to three new releases every week. The very first week they are available.


----------



## Actionable Mango

TitusTroy said:


> I can only imagine the wait times for a newly released title...might take months lol


Actually, I've noticed that Netflix embargoes new releases, but 3D-Blurayrental has them immediately. For example I have Star Trek Discovery S1D1 on the way from 3DBRR, but Netflix doesn't have it yet.

3DBRR shipping is vastly slower than Netflix and the website isn't anywhere near as well done. But time after time they have the title I want, and Netflix doesn't. (Imports, 3D, 4K.) And now I'm in a position where I'm actually getting a normal 2D BD from them instead of Netflix. So I'm considering dropping Netflix altogether and just increasing my 3DBRR subscription to make up for the slow shipping.


----------



## TitusTroy

Actionable Mango said:


> Actually, I've noticed that Netflix embargoes new releases, but 3D-Blurayrental has them immediately. For example I have Star Trek Discovery S1D1 on the way from 3DBRR, but Netflix doesn't have it yet.
> 
> 3DBRR shipping is vastly slower than Netflix and the website isn't anywhere near as well done. But time after time they have the title I want, and Netflix doesn't. (Imports, 3D, 4K.) And now I'm in a position where I'm actually getting a normal 2D BD from them instead of Netflix. So I'm considering dropping Netflix altogether and just increasing my 3DBRR subscription to make up for the slow shipping.


what do you mean by 'increasing your subscription to make up for the slow shipping'?...even if you get the more expensive monthly plan it doesn't make the shipping faster


----------



## Actionable Mango

TitusTroy said:


> what do you mean by 'increasing your subscription to make up for the slow shipping'?...even if you get the more expensive monthly plan it doesn't make the shipping faster


By increasing plan I mean going from "1 disc at a time" to "2 discs at a time". Yes, you are correct this doesn't make the shipping faster from time of ordering a specific title to receiving that specific title. But it does improve the experience because it reduces the wait time between one order and the next.

If someone is more focused on getting through a high volume of discs, Netflix is definitely the way to go. Personally, I'm not really a "volume" viewer. The far more important aspect to me is getting the titles in the best format possible, and having access to a greater library. Netflix DVD is failing me on both counts.


----------



## aaronwt

Actionable Mango said:


> By increasing plan I mean going from "1 disc at a time" to "2 discs at a time". Yes, you are correct this doesn't make the shipping faster from time of ordering a specific title to receiving that specific title. But it does improve the experience because it reduces the wait time between one order and the next.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is more focused on getting through a high volume of discs, Netflix is definitely the way to go. Personally, I'm not really a "volume" viewer. The far more important aspect to me is getting the titles in the best format possible, and having access to a greater library. Netflix DVD is failing me on both counts.


But Netflix is not much use for 3D BD and UHD BD titles since they don't have them And many titles on Netflix that used to be available on 2D BD are now only available on DVD. 

You couldn't pay me to go back to using Netflix for disc rentals. They don't even have 99% of the titles I rent from www.3d-blurayrental.com.

Sent from my Nexus 7(32GB) using Tapatalk


----------



## Actionable Mango

aaronwt said:


> But Netflix is not much use for 3D BD and UHD BD titles since they don't have them And many titles on Netflix that used to be available on 2D BD are now only available on DVD.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to go back to using Netflix for disc rentals. They don't even have 99% of the titles I rent from www.3d-blurayrental.com.


Well no kidding. That's exactly why I'm talking about dropping Netflix and increasing my 3DBRR plan.


----------



## rec head

FYI: I just emailed them and they do not plan on getting the region free Spider Verse 3D blurays.


----------



## danbez

Does 3d-blu-ray monitor this forum? I hate how their envelopes are glued! I had destroyed a few of them and had to use invisible table to fix and send back the disks. This is happening for months now... Come on guys, it's not really difficult to replace the glue you use!


----------



## aaronwt

danbez said:


> Does 3d-blu-ray monitor this forum? I hate how their envelopes are glued! I had destroyed a few of them and had to use invisible table to fix and send back the disks. This is happening for months now... Come on guys, it's not really difficult to replace the glue you use!


I've been putting tape on every mailer for many, many years now. 

Sent from my Galaxy S10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jodiuh

danbez said:


> Does 3d-blu-ray monitor this forum? I hate how their envelopes are glued! I had destroyed a few of them and had to use invisible table to fix and send back the disks. This is happening for months now... Come on guys, it's not really difficult to replace the glue you use!


Do you mean the front? I usually just peel carefully from the middle on both sides and they tear enough not to put any tape there. I just have to be careful.


----------



## danbez

jodiuh said:


> Do you mean the front? I usually just peel carefully from the middle on both sides and they tear enough not to put any tape there. I just have to be careful.


Yes, the front one.


----------



## Erik Jensen

*A couple of thoughts from a new user.*

I signed up for the service last week and got my first disc, despite a few quirks of the website, the service seems quite nice. One of the discs I ordered was a "short wait" but it still shipped within a day or two. I do have a couple of thoughts, so far, in case 3BR is still monitoring the forum.

The current plans are n-discs-at-a-time, keep-as-long-as-you-want plans, with various monthly limits. This makes a lot of sense for people who like to take their time with discs. However, I see a lot of consternation in the forums about shipping time, back orders, and trying to get one's money's worth in a given month. One thing that seems like it might help with this would be alternative option of n-discs-per-month with a seven day max per disc. That way, if one were on a 5-disc per month plan, one could order up to five discs at any time during the month (regardless of whether one already had a disc out) but would get charged late fees for keeping a disc longer than a week (to prevent one from trying to keep all five discs for the whole month).

Also, for me personally, a 3 disc per month plan for $12.49ish per month would be the sweet spot, but I don't know if there would be interest in adding more tiers.

In general, I've been quite impressed with the selection, and look forward to renting more items in the future.


----------



## Don Landis

Erik- I've been a happy customer for several years and usually order all their 3D disks when they come out. BUT, I never felt the membership was a good deal as some months there is nothing new. 3D is the only incentive for me because the 2D BR's are much cheaper and fast at Red Box. But with all the content on Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime, I have more than enough 2D content for the watch time per day. So, when it comes to 3D BR the rental service is great with one exception-- As an a la carte renter, I am at the back of the line to rent and typically have to wait for 15-20 days for the disk to ship because members get the new releases first and then just store them selfishly on the shelf preventing others from seeing the disk. I normally receive a disk and watch it that same day and return it the very next day. I feel everyone should strive to do that. I was horrified when I read your post that you thought subscription people selfishly select their disks to just store on the shelf for a month. If anyone out there does this or even store the disk for a week, I'm calling you a selfish a-hole. It's a rental service, not a leasing service. Watch the disk within 48 hours and send it back so others can see it too!

FYI- Erik, when 3DBR rentals first started the disks were much lower cost to rent. They had to keep raising their prices to compensate for the long return time people selfishly kept disks out of circulation.


----------



## aaronwt

I watch the discs regularly but if I haven't watched a titles after a few days I send it back. This did not used to be the case for me. i remember when I rented from netflix, back in the HD DVD and BD days, between 2006 and 2009. A couple of titles I had out for close to a year and never watched them. Since then I always send a title back if I haven't watched it in a few days.

But to be fair, the rental service does allow you to do this. You are allowed to keep the title as long as you want.

But I typically don't have these issues since I am renting new titles 98% of the time. So each week I get two to three new titles shipped to me. Since there are new titles out every week. But also most of my rentals are UHD BDs. I can't even remember the last time I rented a 3D BD title. And I rarely rent any 2K BD titles any more either.


----------



## Erik Jensen

Don Landis said:


> 3D is the only incentive for me because the 2D BR's are much cheaper and fast at Red Box. But with all the content on Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime, I have more than enough 2D content for the watch time per day.


Personally, one of the reasons I joined 3BR instead of one of the other 4K services is the fact that they offer several 2D Blu-rays I want to see that Netflix doesn't have.



Don Landis said:


> So, when it comes to 3D BR the rental service is great with one exception-- As an a la carte renter, I am at the back of the line to rent and typically have to wait for 15-20 days for the disk to ship because members get the new releases first and then just store them selfishly on the shelf preventing others from seeing the disk.


 Is this really true? The impression I've gotten from previous posts is that à la carte and subscribers alike are placed in a single queue and receive the disc in the order in which their order was placed, with the exception of folks who choose to pay the $3 to jump the queue.



Don Landis said:


> I normally receive a disk and watch it that same day and return it the very next day. I feel everyone should strive to do that. I was horrified when I read your post that you thought subscription people selfishly select their disks to just store on the shelf for a month. If anyone out there does this or even store the disk for a week, I'm calling you a selfish a-hole. It's a rental service, not a leasing service. Watch the disk within 48 hours and send it back so others can see it too!
> 
> FYI- Erik, when 3DBR rentals first started the disks were much lower cost to rent. They had to keep raising their prices to compensate for the long return time people selfishly kept disks out of circulation.


I don't think this is fair. The subscriptions specifically allow keeping a disc as long as one wants, with no late fee, as one of its benefits, but limits the number of discs one can have out at a time. This is the subscription plan 3BR is currently choosing to offer. Calling people who use the service as designed "a-hole"s comes across as unconstructive and overly aggressive.

3BR are the ones who decided to set up the subscription plans as they are, so it is on them to ensure they have enough discs to meet their 20-day guarantee even if someone keeps their disc a little longer. If anything, I imagine people keeping discs longer saves 3BR money, as it's fewer discs to ship per month and thus less shipping cost.

I was merely suggesting that having an alternative plan formulation, where the per-disc rental time is limited instead of the number of discs out at a time. It seems like it would address many of the concerns listed here.


----------



## Erik Jensen

One additional note: I agree with others that the glue along the center holding the top flap (with the customers address) to the rest of the envelope is quite annoying and difficult to remove without at least slightly tearing the envelope.


Netflix uses a paper sticker for this purpose, which is easy to slice through with a letter opener when opening. Could 3BR use a similar sticker instead of the glue? (Or maybe one on each side, since the envelope is wider.


----------



## Don Landis

Erik Jensen said:


> One additional note: I agree with others that the glue along the center holding the top flap (with the customers address) to the rest of the envelope is quite annoying and difficult to remove without at least slightly tearing the envelope.
> 
> 
> Netflix uses a paper sticker for this purpose, which is easy to slice through with a letter opener when opening. Could 3BR use a similar sticker instead of the glue? (Or maybe one on each side, since the envelope is wider.


Also agree the middle glue is a problem but I am just careful not to ruin the address and so far have not ruined any here. The postal bar code is the most vulnerable.


----------



## jodiuh

You guys gotta see it like a game! I look forward to those middle glue challenges. I take my time and slowly open each side, sliding my finger ever so carefully. I have the ripped words down to about a half a line! 

I found my first “4K didn’t help the film” film in Glass. What a bummer that was.


----------



## BigJeff

I've also had issues with the mailers tearing due to the adhesive. Here is what 3D responded with via email. Sounds promising. 


"As for our mailers we have spoken with our supplier about the adhesive issue. Hopefully they will rectify this issue with their next shipment."

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

BigJeff said:


> I've also had issues with the mailers tearing due to the adhesive. Here is what 3D responded with via email. Sounds promising.
> 
> 
> "As for our mailers we have spoken with our supplier about the adhesive issue. Hopefully they will rectify this issue with their next shipment."
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I would not be hopeful. Since the mailers have been this way for many, many years.
I have a supply of Scotch gift tape that I put on each mailer, to make sure there are no issues.


----------



## rural scribe

*sticky mailers*



aaronwt said:


> I would not be hopeful. Since the mailers have been this way for many, many years.
> I have a supply of Scotch gift tape that I put on each mailer, to make sure there are no issues.


I've been a customer since 2016, and the adhesive was not a problem at first, at least the adhesive that caused the middle of the return envelope to be torn or thinned when opened. That problem came later. I don't think there was such an adhesive in the beginning, and the envelopes worked fine without it.

I also tear off the exposed adhesive strip at the edge of the return envelope to prevent it from possibly causing the envelope to get stuck in postal service machinery. This is another extraneous adhesive feature that should be dispensed with.

While we are on the subject of envelopes. How about providing tracking? It would be great to know when they are coming. It is over a mile to my mailbox and I don't check it every day.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I've been a customer since 2016, and the adhesive was not a problem at first, at least the adhesive that caused the middle of the return envelope to be torn or thinned when opened. That problem came later. I don't think there was such an adhesive in the beginning, and the envelopes worked fine without it.
> 
> I also tear off the exposed adhesive strip at the edge of the return envelope to prevent it from possibly causing the envelope to get stuck in postal service machinery. This is another extraneous adhesive feature that should be dispensed with.
> 
> While we are on the subject of envelopes. How about providing tracking? It would be great to know when they are coming. It is over a mile to my mailbox and I don't check it every day.


Just sign up for Informed Delivery from the USPS. It's free and you can see almost every piece of mail headed toward your address. Each piece of mail has a picture taken of it as it goes through the machine. So you can go to the webpage or app and see exactly what pieces of mail should be delivered each day.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> Just sign up for Informed Delivery from the USPS. It's free and you can see almost every piece of mail headed toward your address. Each piece of mail has a picture taken of it as it goes through the machine. So you can go to the webpage or app and see exactly what pieces of mail should be delivered each day.


Sounds good to me. I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

aaronwt said:


> Just sign up for Informed Delivery from the USPS. It's free and you can see almost every piece of mail headed toward your address. Each piece of mail has a picture taken of it as it goes through the machine. So you can go to the webpage or app and see exactly what pieces of mail should be delivered each day.


I had not heard of that and signed up for it. It is fun, but where I am the scans happen at the local post office, so I get notification only for today's deliveries. Scanning them at the origin would be more helpful. 

Large envelopes like those from 3DBlurayRental are not scanned. Netflix is an exception; they must have a special deal because the image is a standard logo, not the actual envelope.

Maybe things are done differently elsewhere.

On the main topic of tracking for rental envelopes: transit times have been good for me recently so I can live without it.

-Bill


----------



## Actionable Mango

aaronwt said:


> So you can go to the webpage or app and see exactly what pieces of mail should be delivered each day.


I just cancelled this a few months ago. I hope your experience is better than mine!


----------



## aaronwt

Actionable Mango said:


> I just cancelled this a few months ago. I hope your experience is better than mine!


Yes. It is hit or miss whether I get pictures. Sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't. For all the mail I receive.

Hopefully they work on being more consistent with the pictures of the mail.


----------



## rural scribe

*getting back in*

I'm thinking about starting up my subscription again next month.

I am mostly interested in 3D blurays, and there are finally getting to be enough of them, like Alita Battle Angel next month, that are covered by subscription, to make it worth my while again.

I haven't subscribed since last year, but I have rented a few of those 3D movies that aren't covered by subscription but aren't too expensive, since then, such as "Ant-Man and the Wasp."

3D's I'd like to rent include The Meg, Aquaman, Jivaro, Sangaree, Geostorm, 47 Ronin and a few others. There should be enough 3Ds available in July and August to fill a subscription quota by then.


----------



## aaronwt

I've easily rented at least 200 3D BD titles from them since 2012/2013.
Although 95% of my rentals are now UHD BD titles.


----------



## cTwining

The mailers use temperature-sensitive adhesive.

In today's heat, the mailer easily peeled open without tearing the face of the return envelope. However, the stripe below "POSTAGE HAS BEEN PREPAID BY ADDRESSEE" was so sticky I had to protect it with scotch tape.

Carl


----------



## aaronwt

cTwining said:


> The mailers use temperature-sensitive adhesive.
> 
> In today's heat, the mailer easily peeled open without tearing the face of the return envelope. However, the stripe below "POSTAGE HAS BEEN PREPAID BY ADDRESSEE" was so sticky I had to protect it with scotch tape.
> 
> Carl


I put tape on every mailer I send back. At the top where it's sealed and where you put on your envelope.


----------



## Actionable Mango

I hate that middle stripe of glue they use. I am super super careful but no matter what it destroys a swath of the envelope every time.


----------



## freshmanjs

Actionable Mango said:


> I hate that middle stripe of glue they use. I am super super careful but no matter what it destroys a swath of the envelope every time.


Agree -- If they could get better envelopes, allow for maintaining a queue, and have accurate ship/return data in the account history, it would be a really great service.


----------



## wmcclain

I'm getting envelopes with no center glue stripe now. Much easier to open.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

wmcclain said:


> I'm getting envelopes with no center glue stripe now. Much easier to open.
> 
> 
> 
> -Bill


Yes! I got my first one the other day. I had wondered if it was a mistake? Because it seems like without that glue that it coud get caught in the machinery. Since the flap sticks out very far since there is no glue pressing it down.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


----------



## jodiuh

How long does it typically a take you guys to relieve them after they’re shipped? I’m very close to the shipping facility and it takes more than week. :/


----------



## wmcclain

I'm in a adjoining state. Typically a Monday shipment will arrive Wednesday, Thursday or Friday.

I suspect USPS operations make the difference.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

jodiuh said:


> How long does it typically a take you guys to relieve them after they’re shipped? I’m very close to the shipping facility and it takes more than week. :/


My shipments have been taking longer lately. I'll get an email saying a title has been shipped. And they haven't been arriving until seven or eight days later.


----------



## aaronwt

Of course I just wrote that about the longer delivery time. 
But today I got two titles I ordered on Friday. Which seems to be the time it takes for them to receive my returns.
It's certainly much faster than the last few titles I received.


----------



## jodiuh

Perhaps it has to do with USPS, but when I said close, I mean an hour drive. How that takes over a week, I have no idea.

I sincerely hope Netflix will introduce a 4K plan.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> Yes! I got my first one the other day. I had wondered if it was a mistake? Because it seems like without that glue that it coud get caught in the machinery. Since the flap sticks out very far since there is no glue pressing it down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


I got one yesterday with enough glue to rip off part of the return address bar code.

Sent from my state surplus Optiplex 9020 Dell desktop computer.


----------



## rural scribe

rural scribe said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by aaronwt:
> Just sign up for Informed Delivery from the USPS. It's free and you can see almost every piece of mail headed toward your address. Each piece of mail has a picture taken of it as it goes through the machine. So you can go to the webpage or app and see exactly what pieces of mail should be delivered each day.


I signed up for Informed Delivery a couple of months ago, based on aaronwt's suggestion. It works pretty good for some things, not for others. 

Yesterday I got my first delivery from 3d-blurayrental.com this year, but there was nothing about that envelope in my Informed Delivery dashboard.

Of the nine pieces of mail I am getting today, there are no pictures of any of them, and only one picture out of the last 14 pieces of mail, so the odds are slim for getting identification of the envelopes I am most interested in. It seems to work fine for packages for which the sender has paid for tracking, at least.

I think informed delivery is worth keeping, but I don't think it is useful as far as being able to tell when I am going to receive my 3D movie rentals.


----------



## rural scribe

*Geostorm*

I put Geostorm in my wish list for rental in the near future. 

I believe this film was not previously covered by the company's subscription plans, but now it is, so I am looking forward to finally seeing this.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I put Geostorm in my wish list for rental in the near future.
> 
> I believe this film was not previously covered by the company's subscription plans, but now it is, so I am looking forward to finally seeing this.


Thanks. I see the 3D version of Geostorm is there for $7.99. Although I think I had purchased the UHD digital version when I watched it. But I might as well check out the 3D version since disc releases over the SUmmer are typically slim.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

rural scribe said:


> Yesterday I got my first delivery from 3d-blurayrental.com this year, but there was nothing about that envelope in my Informed Delivery dashboard.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think informed delivery is worth keeping, but I don't think it is useful as far as being able to tell when I am going to receive my 3D movie rentals.


I've never used the rental service, but I'm familiar with what they're using (and pretty much about USPS stuff), and have gotten a few discs from them from their eBay store.

Anyway, haven't used Informed Delivery, but since their shipments aren't processed on the automated equipment, you should never see any pictures of those envelopes.


----------



## kwarner

Does anyone know what *3d-blurayrental's *plans are for more region-free 3D Blu-rays? I'm returning Mortal Engines 3D today which I know wasn't released in the U.S. I have a list of 3D movies from the past year that I've been holding out on:
The Incredibles 2
Ralph Breaks the Internet
Spiderverse
How to Train Your Dragon


I saw a post saying Spiderverse was not coming. So I'll hit Redbox for it.


I've been a long time ala-carte 3D renter who doesn't mind waiting to see a movie in 3D.


----------



## freshmanjs

Recently, a few of the 4k discs I've rented have skipped or frozen in the middle of playback. Repeatable location in the movie. Is there a good cleaning method that can alleviate this? The discs do appear to have smudges on them. Is this common? Maybe it's my player?


----------



## wmcclain

freshmanjs said:


> Recently, a few of the 4k discs I've rented have skipped or frozen in the middle of playback. Repeatable location in the movie. Is there a good cleaning method that can alleviate this? The discs do appear to have smudges on them. Is this common? Maybe it's my player?


That is commonly reported with UHD. The technology seems right on the edge of reliability. UHD seems particularly sensitive to smudges and residue from manufacturing, crud that may be invisible to the eye.

Cleaning the disc often has good effects. This procedure from one of the OPPO faqs is what I do: What do I do if a disc will not play?

I haven't yet seen it on UHD, but I presume it is the same case as with Blu-ray: very close inspection of a skipping disc will sometimes reveal almost imperceptible wrinkles on the data side, a manufacturing flaw. A player will try to skip over that but it totally frustrates the computer drives I have used. A difference in the drive firmware or reading software, I presume.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

freshmanjs said:


> Recently, a few of the 4k discs I've rented have skipped or frozen in the middle of playback. Repeatable location in the movie. Is there a good cleaning method that can alleviate this? The discs do appear to have smudges on them. Is this common? Maybe it's my player?


I've had no issues with the hundreds of new UHD BD titles I've played since the format launch around February 12th, 2016.. But rentals are another story. If it isn't a new release there are usually fingerprints all over it. Since it seems like most people don't know how to handle discs. 

I just use dish detergent and warm water to clean them. And dry them with a lint free cloth. I've been doing that since the mid 80's with CDs. And has always worked for me for CDs, DVDs, HD DVDs, 2K BDs, and now UHD BDs.


----------



## snookfisher

I am new to 3DBRR. I just placed my first rental order Friday and didnt even get a "shipped" email till Tuesday and then it said 5 to 7 business days.. That means I could go 10 days or more between receiving discs. I have the 2 at a time 10/month subscription. By my math there is no way at all I could receive 10 discs in a month (just simply not enough days in a month). Why would they even offer a plan that they cant possibly honor? I will wait to see how soon these discs get here but I have a feeling im going to adjust my plan if not just cancelling all together... Shame as I wanted this to work out.
.


----------



## freshmanjs

snookfisher said:


> I am new to 3DBRR. I just placed my first rental order Friday and didnt even get a "shipped" email till Tuesday and then it said 5 to 7 business days.. That means I could go 10 days or more between receiving discs. I have the 2 at a time 10/month subscription. By my math there is no way at all I could receive 10 discs in a month (just simply not enough days in a month). Why would they even offer a plan that they cant possibly honor? I will wait to see how soon these discs get here but I have a feeling im going to adjust my plan if not just cancelling all together... Shame as I wanted this to work out.
> .


In my experience, they don't ship on weekends. The ship usually happens in the evening of the next business day after you place the order. I also had a weekend order not ship until tuesday this week, but that is unusual.


----------



## snookfisher

freshmanjs said:


> In my experience, they don't ship on weekends. The ship usually happens in the evening of the next business day after you place the order. I also had a weekend order not ship until tuesday this week, but that is unusual.


Ok. But even if it had shipped Monday and it takes 7 business days to arrive...still no way to fulfil a 10 per month subscription. in fact … 6 per month would be the MOST they could reliably fulfill.. and that would have to be no other delays.


----------



## freshmanjs

snookfisher said:


> Ok. But even if it had shipped Monday and it takes 7 business days to arrive...still no way to fulfil a 10 per month subscription. in fact … 6 per month would be the MOST they could reliably fulfill.. and that would have to be no other delays.


I'm not trying to defend the service or the pricing. I will point out that it's never taken anywhere close to 7 business days for me to receive a disc. Discs shipped Monday evening arrive at my house on Thursday afternoon, reliably.


----------



## wmcclain

snookfisher said:


> I am new to 3DBRR. I just placed my first rental order Friday and didnt even get a "shipped" email till Tuesday and then it said 5 to 7 business days.. That means I could go 10 days or more between receiving discs. I have the 2 at a time 10/month subscription. By my math there is no way at all I could receive 10 discs in a month (just simply not enough days in a month). Why would they even offer a plan that they cant possibly honor? I will wait to see how soon these discs get here but I have a feeling im going to adjust my plan if not just cancelling all together... Shame as I wanted this to work out.
> .


In my experience it has been faster than that, but USPS blockages do happen. If my rentals have not arrived in a timely fashion I go ahead order the next on my list. I space them out during the month but am careful to get my quota shipped every month.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

snookfisher said:


> I am new to 3DBRR. I just placed my first rental order Friday and didnt even get a "shipped" email till Tuesday and then it said 5 to 7 business days.. That means I could go 10 days or more between receiving discs. I have the 2 at a time 10/month subscription. By my math there is no way at all I could receive 10 discs in a month (just simply not enough days in a month). Why would they even offer a plan that they cant possibly honor? I will wait to see how soon these discs get here but I have a feeling im going to adjust my plan if not just cancelling all together... Shame as I wanted this to work out.
> 
> .


 If you are getting new releases, make sure you reserve them seven to eight days before release. This is when they first become available to add to your cart and rent. I do this and get two to three new titles each week. This past Monday I received the Endgame UHD BD. And I'll get a couple of the other new Marvel UHD BD releases later this week.

Sometimes the new releases get sent out several days before the actual retail release. Like Endgame, it came to retail stores yesterday, yet they mailed it to me the previous Friday. The other two new UHD BD Marvel releases I rented were mailed to me on Monday. I should get them between Thursday and Saturday.

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## rural scribe

freshmanjs said:


> In my experience, they don't ship on weekends. The ship usually happens in the evening of the next business day after you place the order. I also had a weekend order not ship until tuesday this week, but that is unusual.


I am pretty sure nothing gets shipped on weekends, and when renting on a Friday, do it early in the morning, or it won't get shipped until the following Monday.

As in the above post, I also ordered a movie on a Sunday, and apparently it didn't ship until the following Tuesday. I was also surprised by this.

I live about 900 miles or so from where the movies get shipped. It takes anywhere from four to nine days for them to get to me (based on years of experience) but I have always gotten my five movies per month. This year, the shipping process seems faster so far. 

It helps to order "short wait" and in advance of movie release dates, as others have noted in this forum.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> Thanks. I see the 3D version of Geostorm is there for $7.99. Although I think I had purchased the UHD digital version when I watched it. But I might as well check out the 3D version since disc releases over the SUmmer are typically slim.


I finally got around to renting this movie this month, since the rental fee dropped (it costs about $3.60 on the five-per-month plan). I did not want to spend the money to buy it, or rent it at the previously listed higher price (when it was not included in the subscription plan). It turned out to be better than expected. 

The story is not bad, with some decent performances, but it is predictable. It has the usual material, sabotage, conspiracy, sibling rivalry, working class hero versus dumb bureaucrats. It is scientifically beyond belief. The visuals are impressive, as 3D Bob detailed in his post in the "What Have You Watched Lately" forum.


----------



## snookfisher

rural scribe said:


> I finally got around to renting this movie this month, since the rental fee dropped (it costs about $3.60 on the five-per-month plan). I did not want to spend the money to buy it, or rent it at the previously listed higher price (when it was not included in the subscription plan). It turned out to be better than expected.
> 
> The story is not bad, with some decent performances, but it is predictable. It has the usual material, sabotage, conspiracy, sibling rivalry, working class hero versus dumb bureaucrats. It is scientifically beyond belief. The visuals are impressive, as 3D Bob detailed in his post in the "What Have You Watched Lately" forum.[/quote.
> 
> 
> Predictable indeed


----------



## snookfisher

Friday.. still no discs. That's a week. There is NO POSSIBLE way that they can fulfill a 10/mo. subscription plan. Does anyone else have this plan that actually gets 10 per month?


----------



## wmcclain

snookfisher said:


> Friday.. still no discs. That's a week. There is NO POSSIBLE way that they can fulfill a 10/mo. subscription plan. Does anyone else have this plan that actually gets 10 per month?


I do. I explained how earlier.

-Bill


----------



## rec head

I only do 2 discs/month and if things are long wait I might not get both discs in a month. If that happens I end up with 3 the next month.


----------



## freshmanjs

snookfisher said:


> Friday.. still no discs. That's a week. There is NO POSSIBLE way that they can fulfill a 10/mo. subscription plan. Does anyone else have this plan that actually gets 10 per month?


Why is there NO POSSIBLE way? Just order a disc every 3 days. Watch them when they arrive and send them back.


----------



## snookfisher

freshmanjs said:


> Why is there NO POSSIBLE way? Just order a disc every 3 days. Watch them when they arrive and send them back.


I suppose I could do that but I would be breaking the rules or cheating. It says order the next ones after you put the watched discs in the mail. I guess if they don't mind and there is no penalty I could try that.


----------



## jodiuh

It normally has taken 7 to 10 days To receive the discs but I just got one in two days so hopefully something is changed. Good luck for everyone else


----------



## aaronwt

snookfisher said:


> I suppose I could do that but I would be breaking the rules or cheating. It says order the next ones after you put the watched discs in the mail. I guess if they don't mind and there is no penalty I could try that.


I typically order two to three new titles each week. And each week I receive two to three new titles. But I'm on the three out plan. I think I've had fifteen titles out in a month once. And I've had eleven to thirteen titles out in a bunch of months.


----------



## jakeneff

For those who have trouble meeting their allowed discs per month due to turnaround times, you should know they were more than happy to work with me. Last year, I explained the problem, and they offered to allow me to have 5 out at a time (same 10-disc plan) at no extra cost. It was no hassle at all and has solved all my problems caused by slow shipping.


----------



## rural scribe

*Avengers Endgame 3D*

I put in my rental order for Avengers Endgame 3D on October 1. It's been available for rental in other formats for a while, but finally was offered for rental in 3D near the end of September.

I have been waiting quite some time for this to be offered for rent. I was also thinking about buying it, but the price is still up around $25.

I am hoping that that rentals of "Spider-Man Far From Home" and "Aladdin" are also coming soon.


----------



## Hi-SHOCK

Thanks for the share, gonna check out the site and order some 3d blurays to germany if possible


----------



## GGA

The 3D website has very limited search options. Basically you can only search for a title and a general category. No actor searches.


I tried the Google site: search but it did not work. Is there anyway to search the site for actors?


----------



## aaronwt

GGA said:


> The 3D website has very limited search options. Basically you can only search for a title and a general category. No actor searches.
> 
> 
> I tried the Google site: search but it did not work. Is there anyway to search the site for actors?


I do a search like that on other sites. And then just search for the title on the 3DBD site.

Sent from my Tab A 10.1


----------



## rural scribe

*rental in the pandemic era*

I've been hesitant to start up a new subscription plan due to the pandemic, but I have recently rented a few of the many 3D movies not covered under the subscription plan lately, and the company still seems to be operating. 

"Taza, Son of Cochise" (1954) will be available for rental on May 26. I hope to rent this Kino Lorber 3D release at some future date. I like these old 3D westerns, like Gun Fury, takes me back to my youth when I saw a 3D western in a theater using the old two-projector polarized system.

I am hoping that I will be able to rent "Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker" in 3D sometime soon. I looked into buying it, but it is too expensive, about $45 at both Amazon and Ebay. I am willing to pay the rental fee, but am not willing to pay that purchase price.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm still getting up to fifteen titles a month(although I think I've only done that once over the last eight years).
But the USPS has slowed things down a little. It seems like mailing times have increased by a day around here. But I'm still regularly getting new UHD BD and 2K BD releases sent to me each week.
It's been a while since I've rented a 3D title.


----------



## Wryker

aaronwt said:


> I'm still getting up to fifteen titles a month(although I think I've only done that once over the last eight years).
> But the USPS has slowed things down a little. It seems like mailing times have increased by a day around here. But I'm still regularly getting new UHD BD and 2K BD releases sent to me each week.
> It's been a while since I've rented a 3D title.


Holy Moses! I didn't remember if they had an unlimited plan?!? That must cost you quite a penny each month!!


----------



## aaronwt

Wryker said:


> Holy Moses! I didn't remember if they had an unlimited plan?!? That must cost you quite a penny each month!!


The three out plan, with a max of 15 a month, is $39.99 each month.


----------



## termite

Is there another place we can rent other region 3d blu-rays in the US? I like 3d-blurayrental but miss many releases not available here..


----------



## wmcclain

termite said:


> Is there another place we can rent other region 3d blu-rays in the US? I like 3d-blurayrental but miss many releases not available here..


Out of region rentals in the US? I've never heard of such a service, but I would use it if it existed.

Customer support would be a problem. Many people just don't understand there are such things as regions. Read the weepy reviews on Amazon. 

-Bill


----------



## termite

wmcclain said:


> Out of region rentals in the US? I've never heard of such a service, but I would use it if it existed.
> 
> Customer support would be a problem. Many people just don't understand there are such things as regions. Read the weepy reviews on Amazon.
> 
> -Bill


Yeah I see the customer support issue and why they want to avoid getting into that hassle..
still I wish there's an alternative to those of us ..:frown:


----------



## aaronwt

termite said:


> Is there another place we can rent other region 3d blu-rays in the US? I like 3d-blurayrental but miss many releases not available here..


Does 3D BD rental not rent those non US region discs anymore? They used to rent a bunch of them. When I first started renting from them in 2012 they had non us region discs to rent. But They weren't covered by the monthly subscription and cost a lot to rent per disc. But they had them. Those first few years I rented a bunch of 3D titles. But since 2016, when UHD BDs came out, i rarely rent 3D titles any more. I think it's been over a year since I last rented a 3D title.

Sent from my Tab A 8.0


----------



## wmcclain

aaronwt said:


> Does 3D BD rental not rent those non US region discs anymore? They used to rent a bunch of them. When I first started renting from them in 2012 they had non us region discs to rent. But They weren't covered by the monthly subscription and cost a lot to rent per disc. But they had them. Those first few years I rented a bunch of 3D titles. But since 2016, when UHD BDs came out, i rarely rent 3D titles any more. I think it's been over a year since I last rented a 3D title.
> 
> Sent from my Tab A 8.0


They have imports but I don't remember them having Region B and C. All-region imports only for North American compatibility.

-Bill


----------



## termite

aaronwt said:


> Does 3D BD rental not rent those non US region discs anymore? They used to rent a bunch of them. When I first started renting from them in 2012 they had non us region discs to rent. But They weren't covered by the monthly subscription and cost a lot to rent per disc. But they had them. Those first few years I rented a bunch of 3D titles. But since 2016, when UHD BDs came out, i rarely rent 3D titles any more. I think it's been over a year since I last rented a 3D title.
> 
> Sent from my Tab A 8.0


I think what they have are some multi-region imports with varying rental charges. "Final Destination 4 3D" rental fee is $19.99!


----------



## rural scribe

*new rentals*

Just spotted a couple of new rentals today, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse 3D and Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker 3D. They are naturally not covered by subscriptions, but the rental price is also a fraction of the purchase price of around $30.

These were not mentioned in the "coming soon" section of the rental site the last time I checked for them, and they weren't there a day or two ago when last I checked the 3D rental list.

I have been waiting for these, and will rent them both when I can. Short wait on both, naturally.


----------



## kwarner

rural scribe said:


> Just spotted a couple of new rentals today, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse 3D...



Saw the availability of Spiderverse too. But I saw it already in 2D after someone inquired about it and was told they were not going to get it. So they lost out on a rental from me.


I really, really wish they would keep their "Coming Soon 3D" list current with their plans so I could plan my movie watching. Especially with the non-US 3D releases. As I mentioned in a post a year ago, I'll hold off on a seeing a movie if I know it's coming in 3D.


----------



## whiskeyjack9

Do they drop their rental price after time has passed? For example, if a 3D rental first becomes available at the above subscription price will it eventually be reduced in price to be available to subscribers at no additional charge? Any thoughts on how long it would take before the reduction in price if they do drop the price?


----------



## wmcclain

whiskeyjack9 said:


> Do they drop their rental price after time has passed? For example, if a 3D rental first becomes available at the above subscription price will it eventually be reduced in price to be available to subscribers at no additional charge? Any thoughts on how long it would take before the reduction in price if they do drop the price?


The title would have to become less rare, cheaper to stock. How often does that happen? 

I don't remember a "premium" rental ever dropping into standard rental plan range, but new editions sometimes appear that may be standard rentals. 

-Bill


----------



## rec head

whiskeyjack9 said:


> Do they drop their rental price after time has passed? For example, if a 3D rental first becomes available at the above subscription price will it eventually be reduced in price to be available to subscribers at no additional charge? Any thoughts on how long it would take before the reduction in price if they do drop the price?


It doesn't seem that once a disc is "paid for" the price goes down. I have had several on my wish list that have stayed the same for a pretty long time. If I wanted to see it bad enough to pay extra I would just buy it.


----------



## whiskeyjack9

rec head said:


> It doesn't seem that once a disc is "paid for" the price goes down. I have had several on my wish list that have stayed the same for a pretty long time. If I wanted to see it bad enough to pay extra I would just buy it.


Same here, have a wish list where price never moves. Sure seems like after the disk has been rented how ever many times to pay for it they should drop the price down. I would find that a valuable proposition for a subscriber.


----------



## aaronwt

whiskeyjack9 said:


> Same here, have a wish list where price never moves. Sure seems like after the disk has been rented how ever many times to pay for it they should drop the price down. I would find that a valuable proposition for a subscriber.


If demand is still high, what reason would there be to lower the price? From a business perspective that would not make much sense.


----------



## 3DBob

Some disks are hard to get and cost more for them to buy and rent. They don't just buy one, they buy many to rent. This is not a non-profit enterprise. Let's make sure they are successful, as they are really the only ones left that still go after hard-to-get 3D blurays. Isn't that what the stimulus money was for, to buy game systems, blurays and other electronics...


----------



## bweissman

3DBob said:


> Let's make sure they are successful, as they are really the only ones left that still go after hard-to-get 3D blurays.


Not only 3D, but also 4K. Last week I phoned Netflix to ask when they would start renting UHD discs. The phone rep answered, "Honestly, never." Netflix simply wants to get out of the disc business. 3dbluray is going to be getting more of my dollars going forward.


----------



## aaronwt

bweissman said:


> Not only 3D, but also 4K. Last week I phoned Netflix to ask when they would start renting UHD discs. The phone rep answered, "Honestly, never." Netflix simply wants to get out of the disc business. 3dbluray is going to be getting more of my dollars going forward.


UHD Blu-ray discs have been out for 52 months now.( I got my first player and first titles the second week of February in 2016). If Netflix were going to add them you would have thought it would have been a while ago. Their disc business has been steadily declining and they have been closing many of their distribution centers. At this point it would not make any sense for Netflix to add any UHD BD rentals.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5


----------



## freshmanjs

bweissman said:


> Not only 3D, but also 4K. Last week I phoned Netflix to ask when they would start renting UHD discs. The phone rep answered, "Honestly, never." Netflix simply wants to get out of the disc business. 3dbluray is going to be getting more of my dollars going forward.


Netflix may never add UHD discs for the reasons all of us know. However, a phone rep has no idea what the product strategy is or will be. Nor do they know how many phone reps there will be going forward...


----------



## bweissman

aaronwt said:


> UHD Blu-ray discs have been out for 52 months now.


I can't remember how long it took Netflix to be dragged kicking and screaming into the world of Blu-ray. It was a while, though.


----------



## aaronwt

bweissman said:


> I can't remember how long it took Netflix to be dragged kicking and screaming into the world of Blu-ray. It was a while, though.


It took them less than 2.5 years to add 2k BD rentals. The Blu-ray Disc format launched in June 2006. And netflix added BD rentals in November 2008.

Although because of the PS3, there were many millions of BD players in the wild for people to use. Plus streaming was still in it's infancy.


----------



## 3DBob

Netflix is sneaky if you go online and load your que. You'll see a list of the latest and then you can go through the rest, but many times a new disk, which you know is out does not show up. You then have to search for it directly and then find it. They seem to not promote really hot movies to try to get you to see others, since people these days pretty much only que up the blockbusters.


----------



## rural scribe

wmcclain said:


> The title would have to become less rare, cheaper to stock. How often does that happen?
> 
> I don't remember a "premium" rental ever dropping into standard rental plan range, but new editions sometimes appear that may be standard rentals.
> 
> -Bill


Price drops do happen. It did with Geostorm. 

More often, however, the price of a 3D blu-ray title will go up from standard to premium. I think that happened with "A Christmas Carol" starring Jim Carrey. I think it also happened with "Taking of Tiger Mountain" which I recall had standard pricing for a very short time before it jumped up to an $8.99 rental price.

I think price drops are rare because customers would wait for price drops rather than pay the higher price.

On the other hand, price increases encourage customers to rent before the price increases and the movie is no longer covered by subscription plans.


----------



## bweissman

aaronwt said:


> It took them less than 2.5 years to add 2k BD rentals. The Blu-ray Disc format launched in June 2006. And netflix added BD rentals in November 2008.


 And now they seem to be going the other way. All of a sudden, they are sending me DVDs as often as BDs. And these are new DVDs, not pre-BD era discs.

If I were a cynic (which I am), I'd suspect they are trying to discourage disc rentals althogether and cause us disc subscribers to unsubscribe.

By the way, is there a thread somewhere to discuss Netflix? I don't want to pollute this thread with my whining unless there's no other place to whine.


----------



## wmcclain

bweissman said:


> And now they seem to be going the other way. All of a sudden, they are sending me DVDs as often as BDs. And these are new DVDs, not pre-BD era discs.
> 
> If I were a cynic (which I am), I'd suspect they are trying to discourage disc rentals althogether and cause us disc subscribers to unsubscribe.
> 
> By the way, is there a thread somewhere to discuss Netflix? I don't want to pollute this thread with my whining unless there's no other place to whine.


Here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/150-...netflix-bd-disc-rental-discussion-thread.html

If you want to start a pool as to when Netflix pulls the plug, I'll take Dec 2021.

-Bill


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> I'm still getting up to fifteen titles a month(although I think I've only done that once over the last eight years).
> But the USPS has slowed things down a little. It seems like mailing times have increased by a day around here. But I'm still regularly getting new UHD BD and 2K BD releases sent to me each week.
> It's been a while since I've rented a 3D title.


There have been some news reports recently saying USPS slowdowns are now happening not only because of the pandemic, but due to new cost-cutting measures by the administration. These measures include reduced operating hours at post offices and 24 hour delivery delays for some mail pieces. I suspect more post office closings will happen as well, at least until February of next year, and possibly longer, depending on the election.

One movie rental this month took eight days to get to me from Illinois. Such delays make it increasingly difficult to get the five movies I pay for in the allotted time of one month. I just barely made it to five this month (and I only keep each movie one day) but I have my doubts about next month, since the earliest date the first movie can be mailed is August 3.


----------



## freshmanjs

rural scribe said:


> There have been some news reports recently saying USPS slowdowns are now happening not only because of the pandemic, but due to new cost-cutting measures by the administration. These measures include reduced operating hours at post offices and 24 hour delivery delays for some mail pieces. I suspect more post office closings will happen as well, at least until February of next year, and possibly longer, depending on the election.
> 
> One movie rental this month took eight days to get to me from Illinois. Such delays make it increasingly difficult to get the five movies I pay for in the allotted time of one month. I just barely made it to five this month (and I only keep each movie one day) but I have my doubts about next month, since the earliest date the first movie can be mailed is August 3.


Just write to them. They will let you order more frequently as long as you don't go over 5 shipped in a month.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> There have been some news reports recently saying USPS slowdowns are now happening not only because of the pandemic, but due to new cost-cutting measures by the administration. These measures include reduced operating hours at post offices and 24 hour delivery delays for some mail pieces. I suspect more post office closings will happen as well, at least until February of next year, and possibly longer, depending on the election.
> 
> One movie rental this month took eight days to get to me from Illinois. Such delays make it increasingly difficult to get the five movies I pay for in the allotted time of one month. I just barely made it to five this month (and I only keep each movie one day) but I have my doubts about next month, since the earliest date the first movie can be mailed is August 3.


I just looked at my rentals for July. I definitely got fewer than June. I only see nine rentals. Including the three on the way to me right now. But then that may be partly because I did not request rentals right away, for several of my returns.


----------



## rec head

rural scribe said:


> There have been some news reports recently saying USPS slowdowns are now happening not only because of the pandemic, but due to new cost-cutting measures by the administration. These measures include reduced operating hours at post offices and 24 hour delivery delays for some mail pieces. I suspect more post office closings will happen as well, at least until February of next year, and possibly longer, depending on the election.
> 
> One movie rental this month took eight days to get to me from Illinois. Such delays make it increasingly difficult to get the five movies I pay for in the allotted time of one month. I just barely made it to five this month (and I only keep each movie one day) but I have my doubts about next month, since the earliest date the first movie can be mailed is August 3.


I don't even get my regular mail every day anymore. I'm in a busy area in Chicago and my neighbor can't even get his mail from the VA. I don't know what our mail delivery schedule is anymore.


----------



## rural scribe

rec head said:


> I don't even get my regular mail every day anymore. I'm in a busy area in Chicago and my neighbor can't even get his mail from the VA. I don't know what our mail delivery schedule is anymore.


More evidence of a mail slowdown. I mailed a birthday gift by priority mail, with tracking, which was supposed to arrive in "8 to 10 days". It took three weeks to get to the destination on the East Coast.

I received a 3D blu ray rental yesterday that had been mailed on July 30. I think that is a new record for slowness in movie rental delivery speed, for me, at least.

The whole point of this slowdown to prevent election ballots from being delivered on time, but if this is not fixed soon, it will result in billions of dollars of losses for a lot of big and small businesses that depend on prompt mail deliveries.


----------



## aaronwt

The three discs I received yesterday were shipped on August 5th. So five days. Which has been the typical shipping time for me over the years. Sometimes they might show up in four days or six. And then you have a rare disc that gets lost or takes two or three weeks to show up. So basically in my area, Northern Virginia, the postal shipping times are not far off the norm.

My GF in Maryland sent a B-day card to my brother last week. That did take two days to show up. But that has been the case for years now. A decade ago it would have only taken one day to go from Maryland to Northern Virginia.


----------



## CZ Eddie

It's taking about eight days for me to receive my rentals lately.
I am paying for three at a time, up to 15 per month.
And it is not possible for me to get 15 a month. I'll be lucky to get nine a month.


----------



## aaronwt

Blame the Postal Service. Mail has had delays in many parts of the country.


----------



## WynsWrld98

During these trying times blah blah blah...


----------



## aaronwt

No it's just the crappy postal service. They probably would have had the same issues without COVID-19 being around.


----------



## freshmanjs

CZ Eddie said:


> It's taking about eight days for me to receive my rentals lately.
> I am paying for three at a time, up to 15 per month.
> And it is not possible for me to get 15 a month. I'll be lucky to get nine a month.


Just order one every 2 days. Works great.


----------



## CZ Eddie

freshmanjs said:


> Just order one every 2 days. Works great.


They don't get mad at you and cancel your membership or charge you extra?


----------



## wmcclain

CZ Eddie said:


> They don't get mad at you and cancel your membership or charge you extra?


Not so far. I space out my orders so I get the complete count during the month. I think he understands that's the only way to cope with the USPS.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

I typically order several a week. Assuming there are three titles I want. I just try to make sure I order new releases one week before release day. When they first become available to order. That way I will usually get them shipped out the week of release.


----------



## freshmanjs

CZ Eddie said:


> They don't get mad at you and cancel your membership or charge you extra?


As long as you stay at or under your monthly limit, no.


----------



## Axel

CZ Eddie said:


> They don't get mad at you and cancel your membership or charge you extra?





wmcclain said:


> Not so far. I space out my orders so I get the complete count during the month. I think he understands that's the only way to cope with the USPS.
> 
> -Bill





freshmanjs said:


> As long as you stay at or under your monthly limit, no.


That sounds encouraging.

I just signed up with them for a 2-disks-out-at-a-time subscription and it took a full week (Monday to Monday/yesterday) for the disks to arrive from IL to MI. 
To their credit they mailed out the next 2 on Monday/yesterday morning after I had contacted them Friday late pm about the delay. Let's see if it takes again a week for to them to arrive.

*_*
Axel


----------



## tomtastic

Axel said:


> That sounds encouraging.
> 
> I just signed up with them for a 2-disks-out-at-a-time subscription and it took a full week (Monday to Monday/yesterday) for the disks to arrive from IL to MI.
> To their credit they mailed out the next 2 on Monday/yesterday morning after I had contacted them Friday late pm about the delay. Let's see if it takes again a week for to them to arrive.
> 
> *_*
> Axel


Same here, but mine still haven't arrived. Shipped 10/9.


----------



## CZ Eddie

tomtastic said:


> Same here, but mine still haven't arrived. Shipped 10/9.


I received one of my three that shipped 10/9 just yesterday. The other two have not arrived yet.
Two weeks now.

I'm not sure where they are in the USA but it must be an extreme location or there must be *some boonies post office in between us and them*.
Because Netflix is still chumming along with the same two-day turnaround, though I'm convinced they are within one-day but are throttling me.
But Netflix is huge and they probably have inventory shipping locations all around the USA.

I'm not angry. Just perplexed.


----------



## wmcclain

Naperville IL.

-Bill


----------



## stahlkid

Up until this month they would ship them out Monday and I got them Thursday, Friday once or twice but at the latest.

This month I still have not got my movies from October 5th, 13th, or 19th. Not their fault but I also am not happy having 5 movies who knows where that I’m probably responsible for.


----------



## aaronwt

CZ Eddie said:


> I received one of my three that shipped 10/9 just yesterday. The other two have not arrived yet.
> Two weeks now.
> 
> I'm not sure where they are in the USA but it must be an extreme location or there must be *some boonies post office in between us and them*.
> Because Netflix is still chumming along with the same two-day turnaround, though I'm convinced they are within one-day but are throttling me.
> But Netflix is huge and they probably have inventory shipping locations all around the USA.
> 
> I'm not angry. Just perplexed.


I've had several titles take ten to fourteen days to get to me. Not the norm though. But its an issue with the Post office. I've also had other letters and packages in the USPS system have similar issues. And over the past month they have even lost three of my packages. Or at least they say they are lost. Who knows they might still, show up. But Amazon has already sent me replacements. 

Sent from my Tab S6 Lite Gray


----------



## henkeli

I'm going to try this service again next year but as everyone else is saying, the lead times are terrible right now. Maybe just do non-subscriber orders.


----------



## aaronwt

henkeli said:


> I'm going to try this service again next year but as everyone else is saying, the lead times are terrible right now. Maybe just do non-subscriber orders.


That would cost me much more. I'm still getting eight to twelve titles a month on my three out plan.

Sent from my Tab A 8.0 Black


----------



## wmoss35

stahlkid said:


> Up until this month they would ship them out Monday and I got them Thursday, Friday once or twice but at the latest.
> 
> This month I still have not got my movies from October 5th, 13th, or 19th. Not their fault but I also am not happy having 5 movies who knows where that I’m probably responsible for.


You guys have to remember also the USPS is bogged down right now with all these mail in ballots getting sent out and sent back. All mail in general, including ballots seem to be getting delayed. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CZ Eddie

FOX news tested USPS by sending 500 letters to NYC.
Letters from Los Angeles kicked butt.
Letters from Dallas took the longest to arrive.
And letters from NYC to NYC also took a long time.








USPS put to the test by Fox News ahead of 2020 election


Fox News put the United States Postal Service to the test ahead of the 2020 elections. A total of 500 envelopes were sent from more than 50 locations in five cities across the country. A little more than two percent failed to reach their destinations, including nine envelopes that still have yet...




www.foxnews.com


----------



## stahlkid

wmoss35 said:


> You guys have to remember also the USPS is bogged down right now with all these mail in ballots getting sent out and sent back. All mail in general, including ballots seem to be getting delayed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Well I finally got all of them, really it was just a weird month. The movies from the 5th got stuck in a sorting machine and the mailer was torn to pieces, based on the stamp looks like someone found it on the 22nd and decided to move it along. The movie from the 13th was a couple days late, but my emails from 3DBluray also came much later at night, I’m guessing it didn’t go out until the next day. Then my movies from the 19th were exactly back to normal expected dates. 

Maybe increased ballots hurt, but I don’t know. Mostly seems the biggest culprit was getting stuck in a machine and then going into limbo for 2 weeks. My USPS informed delivery had a “piece of mail without a picture” on the date I expected it that I never got, and another letter that was scanned that day didn’t arrive until 5 days later. Ironically they were probably all stuck at my local sorting office with a machine error. 3DBluray is great at just letting me order new films while it all gets sorted out though.


----------



## tomtastic

So mine finally arrived yesterday. Shipped on the 9th, stamped by PO on 10th and delivered on 26th. One of the discs was cracked about half a dozen places. But the other disc was fine. The packaging looked fine too. Yeah, PO is backed up but this one probably got sorted wrong and mishandled.


----------



## rural scribe

There haven't been many new 3D blu ray movies for rent lately, but I see that "Wings of the Hawk" (1953) is going to be available for rent on Feb. 9, 2021.


----------



## rural scribe

I just rented another disk, but that was before I read a Nov. 6 email (I got behind on my emails) from 3D blurayrental saying they are going to charge me a late fee, and possibly a movie replacement fee for a movie I rented last month.

I received the movie on Oct. 15 and mailed it back on Oct. 19, but as of Nov. 6 they had not received it yet (the fee is based on an assumption of much faster USPS delivery times than are now common). They might yet get it. Several years ago, they got one disk back from me about a year after I mailed it. Lost in the system, I guess.

These days, the mail service is so bad that USPS is ignoring court orders to find election ballots lost in the mail, so I don't know if that movie is ever going to get delivered.

This is just one more reason to stop trying to rent movies that rely on post office delivery and return.

I suppose things could be worse. A couple of months ago in France hikers found a message inside a small aluminum capsule. The message had been sent by carrier pigeon from one German army officer to another in 1910, 110 years ago. It arrived too late.


----------



## rural scribe

rural scribe said:


> I just rented another disk, but that was before I read a Nov. 6 email (I got behind on my emails) from 3D blurayrental saying they are going to charge me a late fee, and possibly a movie replacement fee for a movie I rented last month.
> 
> I received the movie on Oct. 15 and mailed it back on Oct. 19, but as of Nov. 6 they had not received it yet .


Here is an update, the company voided the late fee, and agreed to wait for the movie after I explained the situation by email. Later, I got an email from the company saying they finally received the movie on November 18, so it took almost exactly a month from the date I mailed it back to them (Oct. 19).

The company's policy (for non-subscription rentals) is " ... after you receive the title, you have 7 days before you need to put it back in the mail to us. After 35 days from the ship date and if we still have not received back the rental, you will be charged the current manufacturer's suggested retail price or market value ..."

It looks like this policy doesn't take into account slow mail service. It would penalize a customer for something which is not the customer's fault. Luckily, I did not have to pay any fees this time, even though the company received the movie back about 39 days after the original reported shipping date.

In an email to me, the company acknowledged that "We have definitely been seeing a delay with USPS as of late ..."


----------



## dnoonie

rural scribe said:


> Here is an update, the company voided the late fee, and agreed to wait for the movie after I explained the situation by email. Later, I got an email from the company saying they finally received the movie on November 18, so it took almost exactly a month from the date I mailed it back to them (Oct. 19).
> 
> The company's policy (for non-subscription rentals) is " ... after you receive the title, you have 7 days before you need to put it back in the mail to us. After 35 days from the ship date and if we still have not received back the rental, you will be charged the current manufacturer's suggested retail price or market value ..."
> 
> It looks like this policy doesn't take into account slow mail service. It would penalize a customer for something which is not the customer's fault. Luckily, I did not have to pay any fees this time, even though the company received the movie back about 39 days after the original reported shipping date.
> 
> In an email to me, the company acknowledged that "We have definitely been seeing a delay with USPS as of late ..."


Thanks for the follow up!
On another note from another song...I just set a record for fastest return, returned the 16th in curbside mail, arrived the 19th. This after a record long sent from them (with the same disk) 11/4, arrived 11/14. I live in WA state, short drive from Puget Sound.


----------



## Paul.R.S

The service appears to be in-processing returned discs only on Mondays now.


----------



## wmcclain

I've had Mon, Tue, Thu and Fri check-ins this month.

-Bill


----------



## Paul.R.S

Interesting but everything I've returned in the past two months has generated a Monday morning e-mail.


----------



## 4K-HDR-Life

Does anybody understand that there is no cancel tab under account settings how ridiculous my other disc by mail services can offer this tab but not 3d-blurayrental its 2021 this needs to change users should have this available to them.


----------



## Bobschmole

Buyer beware on this service, from a long term former customer. As many people have commented, this is a great idea, but the execution is horrible. I kept expecting it to improve, but it never did. Just canceled the 2 DVDs per month because sick of the late service and delays! Rarely did I get 2 DVDs in a month because there was not enough time. And if they did tell you it was going to be a "short wait" (have to laugh at short) which was most of the time on new releases, it was even longer because I refused to pay the ransom they asked to cut in line. So I finally canceled and asked for a refund on the 3rd. They said no, but i had until the 29th to rent 2 dvds! Well, ironically it took 18 days for the first DVD to get here and it was not listed as a short wait! And they cant blame it all on the post office as it didn't even ship for 5 days!! So I asked again for my money back and they said this doesn't qualify as a reason for a refund. And they didn't even apologize or address the 18 day issue. So I asked again and reminded them that January has 31 days so not only were they not giving me a refund for very poor service, but they were literally downgrading what I already paid for! They did NOT even respond! So just asked 1 more time and I am giving them a few days to do the right thing.

Also reading some comments that there web site is bad and it is actually worse than it seems. Very confusing and hard to deal with! And forget about doing it on a smart device! you would think they would have an app, but they wouldn't need one if their web site was functional.

I will post an update in a few days, but I would definitely NOT recommend this service. Even if the service was good, I was basically paying $8.99 for 1 DVD per month. I am very disappointed because the DVD is definitely better quality video and sound on my 4k tv. Oh well...


----------



## aaronwt

No idea about DVDs? I didn't even think they rented DVDs? But I've been renting 2K/3D BDs from them since 2012 and UHD BDs from them since 2016.

And I just looked at my account. In the past month I received nine titles from them. Which is not too bad. Now there certainly are mailing delays because of the USPS. And I've had a few titles take over two weeks to arrive. But I've had no problem getting a regular stream of 2K BD and UHD BD rentals shipped to me over the last ten months.


----------



## Bobschmole

Wish my experience was as good as yours. At least they finally did the right thing, but a pretty COLD response...
"Your subscription has been cancelled effective immediately. All movies outstanding at this time will need to be returned within 7 days. Any movies that you are currently waiting on will be cancelled. We have also processed a refund of $8.99 for the last charge." That's it! Good luck to the rest of you, I'm out...


----------



## kluken

I have been using them for about 5 months, but I do not do the subscription. True I am paying more for movies, but I only pay for what they ship. USPS has hurt them bad as I find that at times it is 2+ weeks from the time they ship until I get it and I have had some take 3+ weeks to get back to them. I rarely sit on the disc more than 2 days. If that means a discs is out for over 5-6 weeks I am amazed they can stay in business right now. For me they have been very helpful as a few times they sent me warnings about over due discs and I reply telling them when I got it and when I sent ti back. They note it on my account and I gt and email when they eventually get the returned disc. I have rented over 50 discs from them already. While I might have spent more then $350 on the rentals it is better than the over $1,000 I would have spent to buy them.


----------



## aaronwt

But then not as inexpensive as the $200 it would have been for five months with the three out plan.


----------



## rural scribe

kluken said:


> USPS has hurt them bad as I find that at times it is 2+ weeks from the time they ship until I get it and I have had some take 3+ weeks to get back to them.


I agree that slow mail delivery is hurting them, and a lot of other businesses that rely on timely mail deliveries.
In testimony this week in Congress, Postmaster General Louis DeJoy apologized for the delays, but most of this is his own doing, and Congress is responsible for this as well.

The postal service is an essential government service, and should be treated as such, and properly funded as such. The first step in that process is to dump DeJoy, and it looks like that is in the works.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> I agree that slow mail delivery is hurting them, and a lot of other businesses that rely on timely mail deliveries.
> In testimony this week in Congress, Postmaster General Louis DeJoy apologized for the delays, but most of this is his own doing, and Congress is responsible for this as well.
> 
> The postal service is an essential government service, and should be treated as such, and properly funded as such. The first step in that process is to dump DeJoy, and it looks like that is in the works.


The Postal service is not typically funded from taxpayer money. And Congress tied their hands years ago with the retirement fund. DeJoy was finally a person that knew what he was doing. To truly fix the postal service hard decisions need to be made. It can't keep going at the rate it has been, losing money regularly.

And then with the pandemic their mail/package volume has increased a bunch. That combined with a large percentage of workers out sick is a big part of the delay issues over the past ten or eleven months.

3d-blurayrental still gets the $40 each month from me. I still get a ton of value from their service with the three out plan.


----------



## rural scribe

kluken said:


> I have been using them for about 5 months, but I do not do the subscription.


I've been doing the same thing, but I am thinking about getting back into subscriptions again with the one-at-a-time, two-per-month plan. It costs more per disk, but even with slow mail service, they ought to have no trouble getting two disks a month to me.

The last disk I rented, about a month ago, took about a week to get to me, which is a lot faster than the mail delivery speed was around the end of last year.

Over the years, I've been on several of their subscription plans, mostly renting 3D blurays, but there are not many good new 3D blurays for rent anymore, so I have cut back a lot. I would have rented 3D movies like "Wolf Warrior" "Fast & Furious Presents Hobbs and Shaw" and "Gemini Man," but they are not for rent.


----------



## CZ Eddie

I got my last order delivered in five business days!
I hope this is a trend back towards normal.


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> The Postal service is not typically funded from taxpayer money. And Congress tied their hands years ago with the retirement fund. DeJoy was finally a person that knew what he was doing. To truly fix the postal service hard decisions need to be made. It can't keep going at the rate it has been, losing money regularly.


Since this is not a political forum, and the current USPS situation is complicated, I decided to write an essay on this subject at my website:





Laramie Movie Scope: Bad Economics







www.lariat.org


----------



## Paul.R.S

Randomly received a rental with no cardboard sleeve recently. Hopefully just a fluke.


----------



## wmcclain

Paul.R.S said:


> Randomly received a rental with no cardboard sleeve recently. Hopefully just a fluke.


I've been getting a lot of those.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

Paul.R.S said:


> Randomly received a rental with no cardboard sleeve recently. Hopefully just a fluke.


I've had a couple of those over the last couple of months. But I have a drawer with at least a dozen sleeves and mailers I've accumulated over the last 9.5 years.. So I used one of those. When I get multiple titles and they are separate, I'll sometimes put two in an envelope. That way I have extra mailers and card board inserts for later. When the return mailer is damaged or , like recently, the cardboard insert is missing.


----------



## astromusic

Hi all, do you know if there is a way to check on your order status? Do you get an email when it ships? Thanks for any information.


----------



## aaronwt

astromusic said:


> Hi all, do you know if there is a way to check on your order status? Do you get an email when it ships? Thanks for any information.


Yes. They send you an email when a title ships. I know online though, sometimes it won't show that a title was shipped for me. And sometimes takes weeks to show that change, if ever. But I have always been able to check for an email to see when it was shipped.


----------



## wmcclain

astromusic said:


> Hi all, do you know if there is a way to check on your order status? Do you get an email when it ships? Thanks for any information.


There is a "Check Rental Status" under "My Account": Login

I usually get shipment notices and but they have gone missing at least once.

-Bill


----------



## alokeprasad

Any way to rent the "Special Features" type discs that are included in box sets?

For example, they have the movie discs in the _Lawrence of Arabia, Gandhi, Dr. Strangelove_ ... box set form Columbia. The special features is on a separate disk. But those are not listed as something one can rent. You know they have those, because it comes with the box set, which they have obviously purchased.

What can one do? Any other rental site that makes them available?


----------



## wmcclain

alokeprasad said:


> Any way to rent the "Special Features" type discs that are included in box sets?
> 
> For example, they have the movie discs in the _Lawrence of Arabia, Gandhi, Dr. Strangelove_ ... box set form Columbia. The special features is on a separate disk. But those are not listed as something one can rent. You know they have those, because it comes with the box set, which they have obviously purchased.
> 
> What can one do? Any other rental site that makes them available?


Email and ask. They have been accommodating.

-Bill


----------



## aaronwt

They also sell the discs on ebay. Or at least the last time I checked they were.

Sent from my Galaxy S21


----------



## wmcclain

aaronwt said:


> They also sell the discs on ebay. Or at least the last time I checked they were.


Yes, here: DVD and Blu-ray Store | eBay Stores

Read the descriptions carefully! He buys retail packages and so has a mixture of disc types for sale: DVD, Blu-ray, UHD. I bought a Criterion DVD by accident thinking it was a Blu-ray. My fault, I wasn't paying attention. 

-Bill


----------



## alokeprasad

wmcclain said:


> Email and ask. They have been accommodating.


Indeed they are. They replied within hours and explained the situation. 

FYI: the special features disc for Lawrence .., Gandhi, and movies in the Columbia 4K box set listed in their catalog are from the 4K box set. They use the HD-BD graphic for those special features discs because the special features discs are not UHD. 

Great service!


----------



## cbatc

wmcclain said:


> Yes, here: DVD and Blu-ray Store | eBay Stores
> 
> Read the descriptions carefully! He buys retail packages and so has a mixture of disc types for sale: DVD, Blu-ray, UHD. I bought a Criterion DVD by accident thinking it was a Blu-ray. My fault, I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> -Bill


Clicked the link and saw it was the guy I've been buying from for years. I've never had one bad transaction with him.


----------



## alokeprasad

New member question:

The return instructions graphic on the return envelope says
"Place Blu-ray in sleeve, *enclose in cardboard insert* and place in envelope"​
There is no cardboard insert in any of the shipments. I checked.
Should I ignore that "cardboard insert" part of the instructions?


----------



## rec head

Yes


----------



## aaronwt

No idea why they stopped using the cardboard sleeves with some shipments. Lately, only 50% of my single disc shipments have had a cardboard sleeve.

Sent from my Tab A7 Gray (Spare)


----------



## ScottAvery

I'm thinking the economics of this just doesn't work any more. Are many of you rewatching rentals with a second shipment? I have been watching 3d movies for the last 3+ years, all purchased. I own nearly every one I could think to want and I am fairly certain I have spent not much more than the 1500 in membership it would have cost over that time. But looking forward, there are certainly not going to be $480 a year worth of releases. It doesn't seem like a viable business for much longer.


----------



## wmcclain

My wish list keeps growing; I'm at 150 pending now and I rent 10/month. 

I use it not so much for 3D or UHD, but to get standard Blu-rays from boutique labels like Twilight Time, Shout, Kino, etc. They are not available elsewhere.

$2.80 per disc is a bargain.

-Bill


----------



## alokeprasad

This is the only way of renting UHD discs. And they keep their catalog updated!!

As for renting vs. owning: I'll eventually end up owning a handful (~10) of UHD titles. There will a lot more that I want to watch but don't care about owning. Same reason I subscribe to DVD.com (Netflix classic).

I'll probably suspend my Netflix DVD subscription until I run out of UHD titles at blurayrental.
I will, eventually. My preference is for movies from 50's, 60' and 70's .. and they don't make them anymore.

I hope to outlast this baby boom predilection for comic-book movies.


----------



## aaronwt

ScottAvery said:


> I'm thinking the economics of this just doesn't work any more. Are many of you rewatching rentals with a second shipment? I have been watching 3d movies for the last 3+ years, all purchased. I own nearly every one I could think to want and I am fairly certain I have spent not much more than the 1500 in membership it would have cost over that time. But looking forward, there are certainly not going to be $480 a year worth of releases. It doesn't seem like a viable business for much longer.


I've been renting UHD BD titles from them since February 2016. When I first started renting titles from them, in 2012, it was mostly 3D titles and some 2D titles. But I have not rented a 3D title in a long time. Now my rentals are at least 95% UHD BD titles and at most 5% 2K BD titles.


----------



## rural scribe

ScottAvery said:


> I'm thinking the economics of this just doesn't work any more. Are many of you rewatching rentals with a second shipment? I have been watching 3d movies for the last 3+ years, all purchased. I own nearly every one I could think to want and I am fairly certain I have spent not much more than the 1500 in membership it would have cost over that time. But looking forward, there are certainly not going to be $480 a year worth of releases. It doesn't seem like a viable business for much longer.


I don't watch 3D movies as a second shipment. Since there are very few new 3D blurays being released, I only subscribe once a year or so. I still rent a few 3D and 2D movies when I am not on a subscription plan. I also rent DVDs and blurays from Redbox and also stream some movies, too. I also buy 3D movies.

As far as being a viable business, I think most customers of this service are now renting mostly 2D blurays, 4K and games. I think that is where most of the rental business is these days. What they are offering seems to be niche market movies and games that other services don't offer. That is what they say in this forum, at least.


----------



## alokeprasad

The movies from Columbia Classics 4K Ultra HD Collection Volume 2 are now listed for rental:

Anatomy of a Murder, Oliver!, Taxi Driver, Stripes, Sense and Sensibility and the Social Network


----------



## rural scribe

aaronwt said:


> No idea why they stopped using the cardboard sleeves with some shipments. Lately, only 50% of my single disc shipments have had a cardboard sleeve.
> 
> Sent from my Tab A7 Gray (Spare)


I noticed the sleeves were missing, but the last one I got from them, earlier this month, did have a cardboard sleeve. I think what happened was that they ran out of those sleeves, at least temporarily.
Supply issues related to a severe shortage of truck drivers, and pandemic-related production shortages, are affecting many businesses these days.


----------



## rural scribe

USPS has instituted service slowdowns and price increases this month. The last two movies I rented from 3D Blurayrental.com back in September took 11 to 12 days to get here (about 1,000 miles). I worry about what is going to happen with slower times and higher costs. Perhaps things will speed up when the pandemic ends.

Also of note, USPS has temporarily suspended some delivery services to 22 countries, including Australia and New Zealand, also due to effects of the pandemic.


----------



## aaronwt

My delivery times from 3D-blurayrental are still all over the place. Three titles I received Saturday were good with normal delivery times. Two titles took four days to show up and one title took five days. But I've had some titles take ten to twenty days to show up. The USPS has been very inconsistent with their delivery times. Hopefully the changes the USPS recently implemented get them back to having more consistent shipping times.


----------



## kluken

rural scribe said:


> USPS has instituted service slowdowns and price increases this month. The last two movies I rented from 3D Blurayrental.com back in September took 11 to 12 days to get here (about 1,000 miles). I worry about what is going to happen with slower times and higher costs. Perhaps things will speed up when the pandemic ends.
> 
> Also of note, USPS has temporarily suspended some delivery services to 22 countries, including Australia and New Zealand, also due to effects of the pandemic.


My deliveries were usually 1-2 weeks not I have not received several orders some as far back as 3-4 weeks. They reshipped some items, but still nothing. I fear their will eventually close shop due to USPS hurting their business. I have pleaded with 3dblurayrental to offer a premium shipping option with at least a USPS tracking number, or something. Last year I was order 4-6 movies at a time and offered to pay flat rate priority mail, which they have no way of doing. They should figure out how to partner with Amazon (I know will never happen) to offload delivery.


----------



## aaronwt

kluken said:


> My deliveries were usually 1-2 weeks not I have not received several orders some as far back as 3-4 weeks. They reshipped some items, but still nothing. I fear their will eventually close shop due to USPS hurting their business. I have pleaded with 3dblurayrental to offer a premium shipping option with at least a USPS tracking number, or something. Last year I was order 4-6 movies at a time and offered to pay flat rate priority mail, which they have no way of doing. They should figure out how to partner with Amazon (I know will never happen) to offload delivery.


Amazon?!?! That would make things worse. Around here, Amazon delivery is even worse than LASER Ship.

Just last week I had issues with three packages that used Amazon shipping. The eight Amazon packages that came using USPS and UPS last week were fine. 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab A7 Gold


----------



## rural scribe

kluken said:


> My deliveries were usually 1-2 weeks not I have not received several orders some as far back as 3-4 weeks. They reshipped some items, but still nothing. I fear their will eventually close shop due to USPS hurting their business. I have pleaded with 3dblurayrental to offer a premium shipping option with at least a USPS tracking number, or something. Last year I was order 4-6 movies at a time and offered to pay flat rate priority mail, which they have no way of doing. They should figure out how to partner with Amazon (I know will never happen) to offload delivery.


Earlier this month, I ordered something from Japan through Ebay with free shipping. The small package, weighing a couple of pounds, was shipped from the merchant in Japan on November 1, and it arrived on my doorstep on November 4 via DHL. Compare that to USPS, that has trouble moving a disk in an envelope a mere 1,000 miles in less than a week -- that's pony express speeds.


----------



## gate.tann

Relatively new to 3d-blurayrental. Signed up for their 3 out, 15 disc/mo for $40 plan. However, discs take 7-8 days to get to me in central NJ. I usually binge watch that night and ship discs right back out the next day. Although they have been great at shipping my next 3 discs, I find that due to mailing times I can only get about 12 discs/month even when I send the titles back so quickly.

In some ways I feel this is not a good value, since I never can max my 15 discs/month out. Would be happy if they had a 3 out, 12 disc/mo plan for a bit cheaper.

They do offer a 2 out, 10 disc/mo for $28 plan but this runs into the same issue. 2 discs x 4 weeks = I can only get 8 discs/month, again not maxing the sub.


----------



## PixelPusher15

gate.tann said:


> Relatively new to 3d-blurayrental. Signed up for their 3 out, 15 disc/mo for $40 plan. However, discs take 7-8 days to get to me in central NJ. I usually binge watch that night and ship discs right back out the next day. Although they have been great at shipping my next 3 discs, I find that due to mailing times I can only get about 12 discs/month even when I send the titles back so quickly.
> 
> In some ways I feel this is not a good value, since I never can max my 15 discs/month out. Would be happy if they had a 3 out, 12 disc/mo plan for a bit cheaper.
> 
> They do offer a 2 out, 10 disc/mo for $28 plan but this runs into the same issue. 2 discs x 4 weeks = I can only get 8 discs/month, again not maxing the sub.


GameFly might work better if their collection jives with you





Video Games: Rent/Buy PS5, PS4, Xbox Series X, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch, Wii U, Wii, PS3, PS Vita, PS2, Xbox 360, 3DS, GC Games | GameFly


GameFly, the #1 video game rental service. Rent and buy PS4, PS3, PS Vita, PS2, PSP, Xbox One, Xbox 360, Xbox, Nintendo Switch, GameCube, 3DS, DS, Wii U, Wii, GBA used video games, plus DVD and Blu-ray movies.




www.gamefly.com


----------



## alokeprasad

Selection of 4K titles is way more at 3D-rental. However, their shipping delays (caused by what, I don’t know) are a lot compared to Netflix.


----------



## edisonprime

gate.tann said:


> Relatively new to 3d-blurayrental. Signed up for their 3 out, 15 disc/mo for $40 plan. However, discs take 7-8 days to get to me in central NJ. I usually binge watch that night and ship discs right back out the next day. Although they have been great at shipping my next 3 discs, I find that due to mailing times I can only get about 12 discs/month even when I send the titles back so quickly.
> 
> In some ways I feel this is not a good value, since I never can max my 15 discs/month out. Would be happy if they had a 3 out, 12 disc/mo plan for a bit cheaper.
> 
> They do offer a 2 out, 10 disc/mo for $28 plan but this runs into the same issue. 2 discs x 4 weeks = I can only get 8 discs/month, again not maxing the sub.


Considering I subscribe to Netflix 4K streaming and disc rental (two DVDs at a time + Blu-ray), Dish Network, several other streaming subscriptions, and already having the two disc at a time through 3D Blu-ray Rental which is already too much, having the max plan would get way too expensive. Not to mention I don't have enough time to watch what I have.


----------



## alokeprasad

gate.tann said:


> Relatively new to 3d-blurayrental. Signed up for their 3 out, 15 disc/mo for $40 plan. However, discs take 7-8 days to get to me in central NJ. I usually binge watch that night and ship discs right back out the next day. Although they have been great at shipping my next 3 discs, I find that due to mailing times I can only get about 12 discs/month even when I send the titles back so quickly.
> 
> In some ways I feel this is not a good value, since I never can max my 15 discs/month out. Would be happy if they had a 3 out, 12 disc/mo plan for a bit cheaper.
> 
> They do offer a 2 out, 10 disc/mo for $28 plan but this runs into the same issue. 2 discs x 4 weeks = I can only get 8 discs/month, again not maxing the sub.


Even tho it is officially "3 at a time", try ordering more (verify that the cost of rental is showing as Zero for all your discs!).
For me, they will ship out my monthly limit all together, exceeding the "XX at a time" limits.

PS: The (postal transit times+their processing time) is very very long. My discs come from near Chicago to Ohio, and it takes a week!


----------



## rec head

I'm in Chicago and the discs take a week.


----------



## alokeprasad

I bet the delays are in their shipping and receiving departments.


----------



## rural scribe

alokeprasad said:


> I bet the delays are in their shipping and receiving departments.


I recently found out that some other rural residents we know are having the same problems with USPS we are, and that is that deliveries seem to be increasingly sporadic, about three deliveries a week, instead of six: As in nothing for a couple of days, then a big pile of mail, followed by more days of nothing, then another pile, and so on.
This is fine, most of the time, but when you are waiting on your heart medication, the delay can be deadly.
This could be one of the reasons that Congress recently passed a postal reform act that now requires deliveries six days a week. It also eliminates billions in USPS debt specifically caused by crazy bookkeeping requirements (passed by Congress years ago).
Maybe this will speed things up.
This legislation was passed in a bipartisan manner, which means Congress was getting an awful lot of complaints about USPS lately.


----------



## rec head

We have the exact same problems in cities.

I don't live very far from the address on the return envelopes and the discs still take forever.


----------



## alokeprasad

That’s the reason I suspect that the delays are at the 3dblurayrental.

My other mail, e.g., Netflix discs that tell you when it’s shipped, get here in 1-2 days. The only delays are w the 3dblurayrental discs, both coming and going. 

I don’t mind it so much, as I can get my monthly allocation all at once and this is the only place w UHD 4K rentals with a (relatively) big selection.


----------



## rural scribe

alokeprasad said:


> Even tho it is officially "3 at a time", try ordering more (verify that the cost of rental is showing as Zero for all your discs!).
> For me, they will ship out my monthly limit all together, exceeding the "XX at a time" limits.
> 
> PS: The (postal transit times+their processing time) is very very long. My discs come from near Chicago to Ohio, and it takes a week!


I think this is right. The last time I was on a five disk a month plan, the only reason I actually got all five was that it just happened to work out that I was getting two disks at a time on some orders (a "short wait" that turned into a "no wait").

I think that slow postal service has caused the company to adjust by shipping more than one disk at a time, even on plans that are one disk at a time.


----------



## rural scribe

Prices have gone up, at least on a per disk basis, at this rental service. Here is the April 21, 2022 email announcement from 3d-blurayrental.com:

"We are writing to inform you of changes to your subscription plan effective 6/1/2022. Due to rising costs, we will need to make these changes to remain in business. The prices will not increase but the monthly limits for the subscription plans will change. Please see below for the changes:

". Subscription Plan: 3 Discs at a time - price will remain the same at $39.99 but the monthly limit will be 12 per/month.

". Subscription Plan: 2 Discs at a time - price will remain the same at $27.99 but the monthly limit will be 8 per/month.

". Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time - price will remain the same at $17.99 but the monthly limit will be 4 per/month.

". Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time - the $8.99 plan with 2 limit per/month remains the same with no changes.

"We thank you in advance for understanding and your support. Please let us know if you have any questions."

I am currently on the $8.99 plan, and it stays the same. I have been on the $17.99 plan, but now the per disk price has gone up from about $3.60 per disk to about $4.50 per disk on that plan, which is the same price per disk as the $8.99 plan.

I think one reason for the changes in these plans is slow USPS deliveries, as well as rising costs.


----------



## alokeprasad

I'm staying with my $8.99 subscription too. These guys are the only game in the nation with that many 4K discs to rent. 
And they keep their catalog updated with latest releases ... unlike Netflix that charges for the Blu-ray tier but doesn't stock them for a vast number of titles.


----------



## rec head

I've always been on the $8.99 plan and will be staying there. I'm glad it didn't change.


----------



## Matt L

Very Late to this thread, but considering the $8.99 plan. Curious as to where they ship from - one national location or several regionals.


----------



## alokeprasad

Matt L said:


> Very Late to this thread, but considering the $8.99 plan. Curious as to where they ship from - one national location or several regionals.


The return address for my discs (I’m in Ohio) is a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## aaronwt

rural scribe said:


> Prices have gone up, at least on a per disk basis, at this rental service. Here is the April 21, 2022 email announcement from 3d-blurayrental.com:
> 
> "We are writing to inform you of changes to your subscription plan effective 6/1/2022. Due to rising costs, we will need to make these changes to remain in business. The prices will not increase but the monthly limits for the subscription plans will change. Please see below for the changes:
> 
> ". Subscription Plan: 3 Discs at a time - price will remain the same at $39.99 but the monthly limit will be 12 per/month.
> 
> ". Subscription Plan: 2 Discs at a time - price will remain the same at $27.99 but the monthly limit will be 8 per/month.
> 
> ". Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time - price will remain the same at $17.99 but the monthly limit will be 4 per/month.
> 
> ". Subscription Plan: 1 Disc at a time - the $8.99 plan with 2 limit per/month remains the same with no changes.
> 
> "We thank you in advance for understanding and your support. Please let us know if you have any questions."
> 
> I am currently on the $8.99 plan, and it stays the same. I have been on the $17.99 plan, but now the per disk price has gone up from about $3.60 per disk to about $4.50 per disk on that plan, which is the same price per disk as the $8.99 plan.
> 
> I think one reason for the changes in these plans is slow USPS deliveries, as well as rising costs.


I'm staying on the three out plan because it was rare I exceeded twelve titles in a month anyway. So there really is no change from my viewpoint. I'll be paying the same amount and still, essentially, receive the same number of titles each month.


----------



## edisonprime

aaronwt said:


> I'm staying on the three out plan because it was rare I exceeded twelve titles in a month anyway. So there really is no change from my viewpoint. I'll be paying the same amount and still, essentially, receive the same number of titles each month.


That's the same reason I'm staying on the two-at-a-time plan. Not to mention I also subscribe to the two-at-a-time plan with both DVDs and Blu-rays with Netflix.


----------



## rural scribe

Matt L said:


> Very Late to this thread, but considering the $8.99 plan. Curious as to where they ship from - one national location or several regionals.


It looks like their mailing address is PO BOX 3050, *Naperville*, IL 60540.
That is about 30 miles west of Chicago. No other mailing locations that I know of.
I live about 1,000 miles from Naperville, and it takes about a week for the disks to get to me these days. The $8.99 plan should work fine for those living in the continental U.S., as far as getting the disks and sending them back on time.
I don't like paying for rentals I don't get, and that makes the $8.99 a month plan very low stress for me.


----------



## alokeprasad

They will ship both the discs to you if you order 2 on the first of the month. 

They don’t seem to take “x discs at a time” rule seriously. That makes the shipping delays tolerable.


----------



## edisonprime

alokeprasad said:


> They will ship both the discs to you if you order 2 on the first of the month.
> 
> They don’t seem to take “x discs at a time” rule seriously. That makes the shipping delays tolerable.


That's true, but I try not to abuse it. I still have a pile of rentals from them (as well as two from DVD Netflix), so even though I believe I shouldn't I only ordered a couple and won't order more until I watch and mail back the ones I rented (that also includes the ones from DVD Netflix as well).


----------



## alokeprasad

With one going and one week coming delays in shipping, I have no choice if I subscribe to any more than 2/month.


----------



## aaronwt

Crap!!! I got hit with the 12 disc limit the other day. It goes by how many discs actually shipped during the calendar month. And I must have hit twelve last week. So for me to rent the releases that show up today to order, that will be released next week. The email said I will need to pay separately for them. I'm already purchasing one of those titles. So I might as well go ahead and purchase another one as well. Instead of paying the $8 rental fee per title.


----------



## edisonprime

aaronwt said:


> Crap!!! I got hit with the 12 disc limit the other day. It goes by how many discs actually shipped during the calendar month. And I must have hit twelve last week. So for me to rent the releases that show up today to order, that will be released next week. The email said I will need to pay separately for them. I'm already purchasing one of those titles. So I might as well go ahead and purchase another one as well. Instead of paying the $8 rental fee per title.


Given some shows aren't on any Blu-ray format I also subscribe to DVD Netflix. They carry DVDs which 3D Blu-ray Rental doesn't, plus I also rent standard Blu-rays from them since both companies carry shows that the other doesn't. The public library, Redbox, and streaming are backups for me as well in case my main two subscriptions don't carry something.


----------



## aaronwt

edisonprime said:


> Given some shows aren't on any Blu-ray format I also subscribe to DVD Netflix. They carry DVDs which 3D Blu-ray Rental doesn't, plus I also rent standard Blu-rays from them since both companies carry shows that the other doesn't. The public library, Redbox, and streaming are backups for me as well in case my main two subscriptions don't carry something.


I did keep both for awhile but it's been over a decade now since I had Netflix for discs. Plus I stopped watching DVDs way back in 2005. In anticipation of the HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc launch in 2006. Even back in 2013 Netflix was dropping many BD titles and only had their DVD counterparts. It must be much, much worse now.


----------



## alokeprasad

It stinks that Netflix won’t stock BD for many movies that have DVD and BD releases. Even though they charge a BD supplement charge. 
But, their disc service is the only choice for some old back-catalog movies ☹


----------



## BlueMan Jones

I had a bluray rental that was shipped on 6/13 according to the website, but I still haven't received it and i'm in Iowa, just the next state over.


----------



## dnoonie

BlueMan Jones said:


> I had a bluray rental that was shipped on 6/13 according to the website, but I still haven't received it and i'm in Iowa, just the next state over.


I live near Seattle WA, it usually takes 3-5 days for a disk to get here. Disks sent back take 5-8 days.


----------



## alokeprasad

BlueMan Jones said:


> I had a bluray rental that was shipped on 6/13 according to the website, but I still haven't received it and i'm in Iowa, just the next state over.


Email them.
My USPS delivery has been very spotty. Our neighbors have an understanding to give each other any mis-delivered mails.


----------



## BlueMan Jones

alokeprasad said:


> Email them.
> My USPS delivery has been very spotty. Our neighbors have an understanding to give each other any mis-delivered mails.


Yep, I emailed them. They responded thanking me for my business and to wait a few days.


----------



## alokeprasad

I suspect that there is a lag between when they send the email notification of mailing the disc to us and when they actually put it in the mail. 
Same for when they receive the disc and when they notify us about it.


----------



## webdj777

Hey folks.... I'm really confused. I thought this company closed and sold off all their discs a few years back. So I haven't even considered getting stuff from them since then. What happened?


----------



## BlueMan Jones

webdj777 said:


> Hey folks.... I'm really confused. I thought this company closed and sold off all their discs a few years back. So I haven't even considered getting stuff from them since then. What happened?


Well, if they got sold, they are back up and running. Although shipping through the mail has definitely seemed to slow down as of late.


----------



## wmcclain

webdj777 said:


> Hey folks.... I'm really confused. I thought this company closed and sold off all their discs a few years back. So I haven't even considered getting stuff from them since then. What happened?


No, I've been renting from them since 2014 without interruption. 

Another company -- ClassicFlix -- did shut down rentals. They still sell online and produce new titles in modest numbers.

-Bill


----------



## alokeprasad

webdj777 said:


> Hey folks.... I'm really confused. I thought this company closed and sold off all their discs a few years back. So I haven't even considered getting stuff from them since then. What happened?


Renting from them since 2020. 
Their postal transit takes time, but otherwise, I'm happy with their UHD selection.


----------



## aaronwt

webdj777 said:


> Hey folks.... I'm really confused. I thought this company closed and sold off all their discs a few years back. So I haven't even considered getting stuff from them since then. What happened?





BlueMan Jones said:


> Well, if they got sold, they are back up and running. Although shipping through the mail has definitely seemed to slow down as of late.


I've been renting from them since 2012. There has never been an interruption in service.


----------



## webdj777

Yeah my bad, sorry, I was thinking of 3DParty... They closed in 2017. 3DParty.org vs store-3d-blurayrental.com etc


----------



## aaronwt

I see 3D-bluray rental has a new subscription option. Eight out at a time, with a limit of 16 a month.

Sent from my Galaxy S22


----------



## edisonprime

aaronwt said:


> I see 3D-bluray rental has a new subscription option. Eight out at a time, with a limit of 16 a month.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S22


I could never watch that many rentals in a month, especially considering I also rent from DVD Netflix plus I stream lots of services.


----------



## alokeprasad

It is difficult to have that much of throughput of movie watching unless the shipping delays are reasonable.
It takes at least 7 (sometimes 10) days for their discs to reach me. If I have a subscription with that many that I order on the 1st of the month, I have only ~20 days to watch them.


----------



## velocitytrip

Have been renting from them for the past 6 months, and I highly recommend. They seem to be quick with getting out the latest Criterion Blu-rays & UHDs. They have a lot of the new Kino Blu-ray releases. They are also responsive to suggestions for library additions. I requested the doc "Village Detective" and the new UHD of Kubrick's "Killer's Kiss," and they obliged. Turnaround time is slower than DVD Netflix (which I quit), but they don't have shipping centers all over the country.


----------



## aaronwt

I didn't realize that the plans had changed. The 12 per month plan used to be only three out at one time. But now it's up to six out at one time.

The 8 a month plan is also four out at a time. And the 4 a month plan is two out at a time. And the newer 16 a month plan is eight out at a time.


----------



## sd2193

Been using them for a few months and very pleased with the subscription service so far. You have to be patient and plan ahead but as long as you do that you get access to a very good selection at a reasonable price. They have been supremely receptive to the titles I have requested (they only "declined" one, but it was a boutique release and I understand it was probably too expensive to carry vs. the rental revenue it might generate). They are also very responsive to any other emails I have sent regarding questions or problems with discs. Highly recommended, especially if you are like me and would prefer to try before you buy on many of the (relatively) expensive UHD releases.


----------



## tanman

So can you load up 40-50 titles and they just send you 8/month as your subscription calls for?


----------



## wmcclain

tanman said:


> So can you load up 40-50 titles and they just send you 8/month as your subscription calls for?


No, you have to specifically order each title. I do two at a time, spaced out over the month. 

-Bill


----------



## tanman

Okay so if they send you 4 discs for a 8/month plan and you send back 2 discs, can you order 2 more right then?


----------



## wmcclain

tanman said:


> Okay so if they send you 4 discs for a 8/month plan and you send back 2 discs, can you order 2 more right then?


Yes, that's the method. You don't have to wait for them to receive the discs. 

Note that unlike other rental queues, titles are not deleted from your wishlist automatically after you've rented them. You have to do that manually.

-Bill


----------



## tanman

One last question Bill: Can one pay 6 or 12 months in advance so as to not get charged every month?


----------



## wmcclain

tanman said:


> One last question Bill: Can one pay 6 or 12 months in advance so as to not get charged every month?


I don't see the option on the website. You might contact the owner and see if it is possible. He's been responsive in my dealings. 

I think of it as a 1-man operation but the volume is probably too large for that...

-Bill


----------



## rural scribe

It looks like there are going to be some new 3D rentals coming on line soon (the first ones at 3D Blu Ray Rental since February) "I the Jury" (1953) and "The Diamond Wizard" (1954).

See my posts in the 3D content forum for details on these movies.


----------



## Chuck Ebby

I've recently subscribed (for 4k) and am waiting on the first movie which was mailed 2 days ago. I decided to go with the monthly plan after good experience with a single movie rentals.


----------



## dnoonie

Chuck Ebby said:


> I've recently subscribed (for 4k) and am waiting on the first movie which was mailed 2 days ago. I decided to go with the monthly plan after good experience with a single movie rentals.


I've been a member for 2 years now for the 4k rentals, I'm happy with the service. I recently dropped Netflix. Mail times vary from 4 to 10 days for a disk to arrive. I'm in the Seattle area.


----------



## Chuck Ebby

dnoonie said:


> I've been a member for 2 years now for the 4k rentals, I'm happy with the service. I recently dropped Netflix. Mail times vary from 4 to 10 days for a disk to arrive. I'm in the Seattle area.


Lived in Bothell for 30 years.


----------



## aaronwt

I can't believe it's already been ten years for me. Ten years with 3d-blurayrental. They have been so much better than Netflix was for me. Although I had Netflix starting in February 1999. I was hesitant to leave them back in 2012/2013. But it was definitely a good decision in the end.


----------



## dnoonie

Chuck Ebby said:


> Lived in Bothell for 30 years.


30 years in Renton


----------



## Paul.R.S

A lot more "We are not interested" responses to title requests these years compared to, say, six years ago. Including (especially?) classical music titles.


----------

